
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2020) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is <i>not</i> an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.<p>Searchers: Try <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findwork.dev&#x2F;?source=hn</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>,
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnjobs.emilburzo.com</a>, <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.<p>Don&#x27;t miss these other fine threads:<p><i>Who wants to be hired?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24038518" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24038518</a><p><i>Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?</i> <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24038519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24038519</a>
======
dang
All: don't miss that there are multiple pages of comments in this thread.
That's what the "More" link at the bottom of the page points to. Or click
here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038520&p=2](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038520&p=2)

~~~
dang
This is a stub to gather the replies so they take up less space at the top of
the page. Apologies to no-JS users.

~~~
derekja
I've often wondered if it re-sorts, though. When I press more I frequently see
postings that I've already read. Not a big deal!

~~~
bibabaloo
Yes - I have to say it is a little frustrating that there isn't an easy way to
find new postings. Would be great to be able to sort comments by new. Or maybe
there's a way to do this with third party services?

------
dmontagu
Subscale | Computational Geometry / Machine Learning | 100% Remote | Full Time

Subscale is an early-stage, venture-funded, remote-first startup working on
autonomous manufacturing, with a specific focus on rapid production of
precision parts. Our technology combines machine learning, physics simulation,
and automated robotics to reduce the end-to-end cycle time by 10x at low
production costs. Here's a video showcasing some of what we've built so far:
[https://subscale.io/recruiting-hn/](https://subscale.io/recruiting-hn/)

We're looking to hire geometry-skilled engineers to help expand our machining-
process-generation capabilities while we begin to bring our technology from
the lab to real customers. We're specifically looking for engineers with
experience in at least one of the following areas:

• Writing computational geometry algorithms for B-rep and/or mesh data

• Developing machine learning pipelines involving 3D point cloud, mesh, or
B-rep data

To apply, please send an email to david@subscale.io with your resume.

~~~
JabavuAdams
This looks super-cool! Make thing button.

------
mfamos
Login.gov | REMOTE or Washington, DC | DevOps/SRE/Software Engineers | Full-
Time | [https://login.gov](https://login.gov)

Login.gov gives the public simple, secure access to multiple US government
services through one verified account. We're working to fix online identity
for US government services. The Login.gov team operates like a startup within
the government, working in the open as a distributed, agile team. The core
product is open source, hosted in modern cloud infrastructure, and built for
scale. Tens of millions of people have Login.gov accounts, and we aim to be
the preferred entrypoint for all government digital services. Our users
include people accessing benefits, applying for government jobs, serving in
the military, and collecting funds awarded through grant programs.

Find us on Github: [https://github.com/18F/identity-
idp](https://github.com/18F/identity-idp)

The Login.gov project began as a collaboration between 18F and the U.S.
Digital Service (USDS). Today it's part of the Technology Transformation
Services (TTS). You'll join other software engineers delivering better public
services through modern technology.

* (opening soon!) Site Reliability Engineer: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/devops-engineer/)

* (opening soon!) Account Manager: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/login-account-manager/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/login-account-manager/)

The above postings open on a revolving basis. If they're not open, just email
us at jobs@login.gov or joinTTS@gsa.gov, where we can answer questions and
accept your application.

Feel free to reply on thread with any questions.

~~~
Hello71
Clearance/citizenship required?

~~~
edaemon
I found this in the SRE posting:

"Who May Apply: All United States citizens and nationals (residents of
American Samoa and Swains Islands) and applicants must not be GSA employees or
contractors"

------
doh
Pex | Multiple positions | REMOTE (US and EU), FULL-TIME |
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

Pex is building VISA for digital rights. Our Attribution Engine
([https://pex.com/attribution-engine.html](https://pex.com/attribution-
engine.html)) is being deployed on most of the UGC platforms enabling any
creator to be paid for their content, and be able to freely mix and remix
already copyrighted content without worrying about takedowns.

We're looking for senior engineers for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Front-End Engineering Lead / Manager
      - Senior Front-End Engineers
      - Product Managers
      - Data Engineers / Data Architects
      - Machine Learning Engineers & Researchers
      - Site Reliability Engineers
      - Senior Designers
    

For all employees, we offer:

    
    
      - equal salary within US and EU
      - 30 days of paid time off
      - day off on your birthday
      - fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum) [70% coverage for dependents]
      - 4 months paid parental leave
      - $300 monthly limit on work related expenses (books, home office, ...)
      - balanced work/life (no weekends, late nights, extra long days, ...)
    

If you want to learn more, reach out to us at hire@pex.com

~~~
perfect_wave
I don't see a Data Engineer role on the angel.co site. Should I reach out to
hire@pex instead?

~~~
doh
Yes please

------
RobloxCorp
Roblox | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | REMOTE during Shelter In Place / ONSITE
in 2021

We are actively hiring and all interviews are currently done via phone & zoom.

Roblox is ushering in the next generation of entertainment, allowing people to
imagine, create, and play together in immersive, user-generated worlds. We are
recruiting across multiple teams and positions. Our top priority roles are:

Technical Artist: 5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++, Lua, Python and/or
JavaScript

Backend Web Engineer: 5+ years’ experience, Fluent in C#, C++, Java, or
another OOP language

C++ / Lua Engineer: 3-5 years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
Lua preferred

C++ / UI Engineer: 3-5+ years’ experience; Proficient in C++; Experience with
building very complex end user applications

C++ 3D Modeling Engineer: 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++ (and/or Python);
focus on 3D API's

Software Engineer, Distributed Caching/Infrastructure: 3+ years experience,
building software to manage infrastructure.

Data Engineer: 3+ years’ experience; Expert with Java and Go; Custom ETL
design, implementation and maintenance

Engineering Manager, Developer Tools (3D); 3-5+ years'; Proficient in C++
(and/or Python); focus on growing and mentoring teams

UI Engineer: 2-4+ years experience; Strong Python; Build tools to accelerate
the development process for millions of engineers

Please visit
[https://corp.roblox.com/careers/](https://corp.roblox.com/careers/) to apply,
find more information and/or to see our full list of open positions. -or-
reach out to "efife at roblox.com" and mention this Hacker News post.

------
danquill
Quill.org | Software Engineer | New York, NY or Remote React / Ruby / Rails /
Python / Machine Learning At Quill.org, we’ve created an online learning
platform to help middle school students, primarily lower income ones, improve
their reading and writing ability. Our pedagogy is based on years of research
that shows that once students understand the logic behind constructing
sentences, their ability to read and write improves dramatically. Unlike
common multiple-choice-based learning tools, our tools allow students to
practice writing sentences and passages in their browser, while still
receiving real-time, focused feedback. This is a challenging engineering
problem that we use a variety of methods to solve, from simple regex to
machine learning.

Some info about Quill.org:

\- We were named one of Fast Company’s Top 10 Most Innovative Education
Companies in 2018 - We served over 2 million students last year and are
continuing to grow. - In April 2019, we won a grant from Google’s AI for
Social Good initiative which provides us with both funding and mentorship from
Google’s NLP experts. - We’ve been funded by the Bill & Melinda Gates
Foundation, AT&T, Black Rock, and the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative (to name a
few).

As a member of our engineering team, you will be directly involved in building
tools for students, teachers, and administrators. We are looking for
developers who can take features from a user story to production. We are a
rapidly-growing team of 20 working in the Financial District of New York City.
We cannot sponsor a visa at this time.

We're hiring: Mid-level and Senior Full-Stack Engineers. Full positions here:
[https://www.quill.org/careers](https://www.quill.org/careers) or email a
resume and cover letter to jobs@quill.org.

~~~
lloydjones
Are you open to UK-based applicants?

~~~
vmlinuz
"[T]his role will start as a fully remote position, but will likely convert to
an onsite role in NYC at a yet-to-be-determined date in the future."

------
saurabh20n
Synthetic Minds (YC S18) | REMOTE (for the moment) | $125k-$180k | 7th team
member: engineer/designer

Synthetic Minds is building program synthesizers, i.e., automation that can
write code. We have a working prototype in stealth and are currently in the
process of doing user studies.

Our hiring needs over the next month are:

\- Full stack / frontend engineer

\- Generalist

\- Passively looking: UI/UX designer

Details on positions we are actively hiring for are on:
[https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1873)

The engineering team works all the way from the front end to the bleeding-edge
backend program synthesis stack, so there is opportunity for significant
technical learning. Our team includes 3 PhDs and 2 ex-Googlers, and people
with 10+ years of experience. We are backed by YC, Khosla, and Pantera. This
is my 2nd YC startup. Our team of 6 is split across SF + Seattle, and if you
are remote we'd prefer the US to maximize time-zone overlap.

Contact me at saurabhs@synthetic-minds.com

~~~
Zenbit_UX
I always hoped that devs were smart enough not to automate away our own jobs,
I guess capatalism wins over self preservation in your case.

~~~
agentultra
There are good reasons to need program synthesis in our industry.

There are domains in programming where the cost of errors is too high. Being
able to specify requirements in a high-level language and synthesize the
program from the specification would prove that there are no errors in the
resulting program, assuming you trust the kernel, and bring the resulting cost
of producing code that is free of those kinds of errors way down.

An example would be programming authorization control systems. Some
enterprises require a stunning level of complexity that testing all the
different combinations of authorization rules would be infeasible. Instead, if
we can specify the rules in a rich type system, we can synthesize the program
that implements the rules. Such a program would be, "correct by construction."

Take a look at projects like Synquid [0] -- it's a really cool idea.

[0] [https://www.csail.mit.edu/research/synquid-synthesis-
liquid-...](https://www.csail.mit.edu/research/synquid-synthesis-liquid-types)

------
nrkane37
Petal | New York, NY | Senior Full-Stack Engineers, Senior Backend Engineers |
Full Time | Remote (US) or Onsite (NYC)

Petal is a credit card for people with limited credit histories. We use use
machine learning to analyze cash flow, augmenting traditional credit score-
based lending decisions. Our mission is to increase access and fairness in the
credit market. We've raised our Series C and are growing dramatically.

Some recent coverage we've received: [https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-
credit-card-review/](https://www.cnbc.com/select/petal-visa-credit-card-
review/)

Tech stack: [https://stackshare.io/petal](https://stackshare.io/petal)

Please apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-s...](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HACKER_NEWS)

~~~
sbuccini
This is a great company and a great team, I recommend checking them out!

------
coffeeiscold
NV Access | Brisbane, Australia | Full Time | 100% REMOTE (Australia) |
Software Engineer

Use your Python / C++ skills to empower blind and vision-impaired people
globally through technology.

NV Access is a global non-profit organisation, based in Australia with a 100%
remote team, dedicated to the ideal that access to technology should not incur
an extra cost for blind and vision impaired users. The purpose of NV Access is
to lower the economic and social barriers associated with accessing
Information Technology for people who are blind or vision impaired. NV Access
develops the free, open source NVDA screen reading software for Microsoft
Windows, enabling more than 100,000 blind and vision-impaired people across
the globe to access computers. We are looking to appoint a full-time Software
Engineer to join our small team. Your work will focus on improving our NVDA
screen reading software and related online infrastructure, including feature
implementation and bug fixing.

To apply for this position, you must be classed as "An Australian Resident for
tax purposes".

More information, requirements, and how to apply:
[https://www.nvaccess.org/post/nv-access-seeking-software-
eng...](https://www.nvaccess.org/post/nv-access-seeking-software-engineer/)

------
gu
Klarna Bank | Software Engineer
(Haskell/Erlang/Scala/Clojure/Python/Java/JavaScript etc.), DevOps Engineer,
Engineering Manager | Stockholm, Sweden; Berlin, Germany; Milan, Italy | VISA
| Currently REMOTE / WFH, normally ON-SITE

Klarna Bank (www.klarna.com) is a dominant payment service provider in Europe,
and expanding rapidly. We have 3000+ employees and are valued at $5.5bn, which
makes us the largest private FinTech in Europe. We are backed by Sequoia,
among others.

We are growing rapidly and are therefore looking for engineers. There are a
lot of roles on our website ([https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engin...](https://jobs.lever.co/klarna?lever-
via=6jipXaWgC8&team=Engineering)). Let me highlight a few that I think are
most relevant for the HN crowd:

\- Software Engineer - Functional Programming: Erlang, Haskell, Scala, or
Clojure, depending on the team

\- Software Engineer - Python

\- Software Engineer - Java

\- Software Engineer - JavaScript

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

There are also roles in Front-End/UX/Mobile (iOS & Android)/Design etc. The
job specs on our website normally describe profiles rather than roles, so
sometimes they don't give an adequate depiction of the work you'll be doing.
Some of it can be very exciting. For instance, I work on a mission-critical
distributed cloud application that processes over one million transactions per
day. The available jobs vary, of course, but if you're at all curious about
what we do, I can only encourage you to apply.

Currently, we're fully remote and are onboarding people from all over the
world. Otherwise, our main engineering offices are in Berlin, Stockholm, and
Milan. We sponsor visas and provide relocation assistance.

------
timgl
PostHog | Remote (Europe/US timezones) | Early full-stack engineer |
[https://posthog.com](https://posthog.com)

PostHog is open-source product analytics. Graduated YC W20, we were the most
popular B2B software HN launch since 2012 [0]. Our GitHub repo [1] has 2.8k
stars and a growing and active community. We've raised a very comfortable seed
round and are growing quickly.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer, someone who knows what a good product
should look like. Our stack is Django/React/Redux (Kea -- main contributor
works at PostHog too!).

We have a culture of written async communication, with most of it happening
publicly on GitHub (see our repo). Being fully remote means we're able to
create a team that is truly diverse. We're based all over the world, and the
team includes ex data team leads from Uber, former founders and recent grads.

Email me at tim@posthog.com to see if we're a good fit!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22376732)
[1] [https://github.com/posthog/posthog](https://github.com/posthog/posthog)

------
zkanter
Stedi | Serverless Engineer | Full time | Remote / fully-distributed

Stedi is working in one of the biggest markets on the planet – EDI, the
technological backbone of the physical product economy. We’re building a next-
generation platform: a ubiquitous commercial trading network to automate the
trillions of dollars in B2B transactions exchanged by nearly every company on
Earth. We are a 25-person, fully-distributed team with $21 million in funding
(First Round, USV, Bloomberg Beta, others), located across six states and four
countries.

We are 100% built on AWS serverless technologies - Dynamo, API Gateway,
Lambda, SQS, SNS, etc, all provisioned with CDK, with TypeScript through the
full stack.

Full list of positions here:
[https://www.stedi.com/careers](https://www.stedi.com/careers)

~~~
ygaitonde
Hi Zack! I'm a college student taking a gap year next year. I have spend the
past 3 months at my internship using the AWS Serverless technologies you
mentioned in your post. I was planning on continuing to work at the BigCo I
interned at for the next year, but I realized that a startup environment might
be a better fit for my personality. I'm super excited about the work you do at
Stedi -- if you have any opportunities that would allow me to help out in my
somewhat unique position I would be honored to help.

------
GreenBattery
Northvolt
([https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT](https://northvolt.com/career?d=Software+%26+IT))
| Stockholm | Full Time

We are building the world's greenest battery, and we're building tons of them.
We aim to be producing 150 GWh of batteries into the market annually in 10
years.

Digitalization is a key part of reaching this goal. We are doing traceability
data collection in an order of magnitude higher degree than what is common
even for modern industrial projects. We are building connected battery systems
for our customers to collect usage data from the field, on top of which we're
creating predictive maintenance models, smart diagnostics tooling and feeding
data into machine learning models to optimize future production.

Are you tired of working on yet another CRUD application and want to work on
something actually meaningful that might (and will) have a real impact on the
world for the better?

I am a hiring manager in the frontend team, and we're always looking for
talented and creative people with solid react or react native experience and
maybe a dash of adventure since you're probably not reading this from Sweden
(we have 60+ nationalities at Northvolt so you're likely to have at least one
future colleague from where you live!) and, as me, you might not have much
experience in what it entails to build a highly modern factory on a modern
tech stack. It's honestly an amazing experience and we have a lot more to do
ahead of us!

We're also looking for a whole lot of other software developers as well, here
are a few examples:

    
    
      - Battery Management System (BMS) engineer | Embedded C
      - Data Scientist | Python, data driven modelling, data viz, etc.
      - Software Engineer, Robotics
      - Software Engineer, Go
      - ... more (see link in beginning)

~~~
ilyas121
Two questions: 1\. Any interest in a Fall co-op/intern?

2\. How can I learn more about your batteries as a potential customer for a
college SAE electric car racing team?

~~~
GreenBattery
_1\. Any interest in a Fall co-op /intern?_

Perhaps! File an application with your resumé. If we think there are good fits
we'll work something out.

 _2\. How can I learn more about your batteries as a potential customer for a
college SAE electric car racing team?_

Good question, I have to follow up that internally. The current focus for our
Battery Systems team has been geared more towards larger automotive customers
and ESS, not sure where we are currently in terms of smaller applications.
Will get back to you.

------
avf
Informal Systems| Senior Distributed System Engineer (Berlin, Toronto,
Remote)| Full Time| Informal Systems| Senior Rust Engineer (Berlin, Toronto,
Remote)| Full Time| [https://informal.systems/](https://informal.systems/)

Informal is an R&D institution that conducts fundamental research and
development into the design, implementation, and formal verification of
distributed systems and protocols, including blockchain systems like the
Cosmos Network ([https://cosmos.network/](https://cosmos.network/)). Our
mission is to bring verifiability to distributed systems and organizations.

We’re hiring:

Senior Distributed Systems Engineer - working on open-source distributed
systems software in Rust that forms the foundation for production blockchain
networks securing billions of dollars in market capitalization.

Senior Rust Engineer- working on open-source products and developing correct
and reliable software that serves as critical infrastructure in the blockchain
ecosystem.

You can learn more and apply online here:
[https://informal.systems/careers/](https://informal.systems/careers/) Feel
free to reach out to hello@informal.systems with any questions!

~~~
EugeneOZ
I had an interview with a recruiter from this company (named "Informal").
"Okay, "informal" you say, let's try to stand out!" \- so I'm calling them
from a walking area near the beach - beautiful background for _informal_
video-interview. Recruiter refused to talk while I'm outside..

Maybe will help someone to pass their first line :)

------
guha
Onai | | San Jose / New York | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, VISA, REMOTE

We're tackling exciting difficult challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, functional programming, cryptography, and
deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or cryptography. We also have openings for enthusiastic
developers or researchers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral
scholars or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for current/recent undergraduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

~~~
elbear
Is remote an option for people outside of the US as well (more specifically in
Europe)?

~~~
guha
Yes, remote is possible anywhere depending upon the role.

------
r00k
Tuple | WebRTC Expert | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://tuple.app](https://tuple.app)

Tuple is a macOS app for doing remote pair programming. It's faster and higher
quality than things like Zoom and Slack Calls, and our customers love it.

The app is built on WebRTC, and we want to hire an expert to help us add
support for calls with 4+ people. Later, you'll help reduce our latency,
improve perf, and build out our monitoring infrastructure.

We're bootstrapped, highly profitable, and growing revenue (but not headcount)
quickly. Our team is 4 full-timers (3 of which are cofounders), and 2 part-
timers.

More details, and a link to the short application form can be found here:
[https://tuple.app/webrtc-expert-job](https://tuple.app/webrtc-expert-job)

Thanks!

------
jerluc
Station A | Full-stack software engineers | Based in SF/Oakland, but remote-
friendly | [https://stationa.com](https://stationa.com)

Station A is the first AI-powered clean energy marketplace that aims to make
clean energy cheaper and faster to deploy, build a cleaner and more resilient
grid, and ultimately to create an ecosystem that brings more equitable access
to clean energy.

We are currently a team of five (three engineers), based in San Francisco and
Oakland, and recently closed our seed round
([https://blog.stationa.com/2020/seed-round-
closed](https://blog.stationa.com/2020/seed-round-closed)). We're now looking
to grow our engineering team by adding two new full-stack software engineers.
This team will continue development of our product that enables anyone to
easily power a building with 100% clean energy.

If you're reading this and are thinking to yourself "I don't know the first
thing about the energy industry," please do not hesitate to get in touch with
me anyway! I too started out working in e-commerce, ad-tech, and other
"traditional" software companies, and I've found that nothing compares to the
impact you can have by working on a problem that matters to you. In fact, one
of our key strengths is in combining these complementary perspectives:
industry outsiders to challenge the status quo and industry experts to provide
deep knowledge and experience. This will only continue as we strive to
cultivate a diverse, resilient, and impact-driven culture.

If you're interested in learning more, reach out to me directly at
jeremy[at]stationa.com

------
alexk
Gravitational (YC S15) | Backend Engineer | US, Europe, Canada, Remote OK |
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Do you enjoy building security and deployment tools for other engineers? Join
us to hack on open source software anywhere in the U.S, Canada and Europe.
Most of our code is Go, we have very little technical debt, our codebase is
clean and small.

We expect you to be comfortable with the following:

    
    
      * Go.
      * Linux, networking.
      * Scalability or security experience for systems engineering software is welcome.
    

We’re looking for senior engineers to join the Teleport team. Gravitational is
a company started by engineers to build products for engineers. We are a
stable and growing company.

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Offsite retreat for everyone once a year.
      * Excellent health insurance.
      * Work anywhere in the U.S.
    
    

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational](https://jobs.lever.co/gravitational)

We are also looking for Full-stack Engineers, On-Call System Administrators
and SRE, you can find more details on our jobs page.

~~~
carlio
This post says "US,Europe,Canada" but the job application asks about ability
to work in the US so I wasn't able to get further :(

------
beedrillzzzzz
Enlitic | Infrastructure Engineers, Data Engineers, Backend Engineers,
Frontend Engineers, Design Systems Engineers, Deep Learning Researchers |
Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA or New York, NY |
[https://www.enlitic.com](https://www.enlitic.com)

Where intelligence meets empathy, Enlitic is a San Francisco-based company
that uses data to advance medical diagnostics. By pairing world-class
radiologists with data scientists and engineers, we collect and analyze the
world's most comprehensive clinical data, pioneering medical software that
enables doctors to diagnose sooner with renowned accuracy.

Benefits & perks: 401k 10% match, premium medical, dental, vision and FSA
options, equity, $180/month wellness fund, pre-taxed commuter benefits,
unlimited PTO, company-wide bi-weekly work from home days, lunch provided 5
days a week, snacks.

Technologies: Python, Typescript, React, C++, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres,
Tensorflow, and PyTorch.

Interested? Please apply here:
[https://www.enlitic.com/careers](https://www.enlitic.com/careers)

------
ninetax
Culture Biosciences | Software Engineer | South San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Fulltime |
[https://www.culturebiosciences.com/](https://www.culturebiosciences.com/)

Write software to make cells grow in custom made robots! We're a 16 person
startup, we build our own hardware in our own lab and we need a great addition
to our software team of 3 to help keep the cells, robots, and customers happy.

This can involve writing software at all levels of the stack. No specific
experience required other than writing good software and being curious.

I joined almost 2 years ago and I can not emphasize enough how much fun it has
been. The people are kind and trustful, the environment is one of curiosity
and exploration, and I always look forward to going to work.

We're looking for someone with 6+ years of experience shipping software,
preferably some of that at company of our stage. Good interface and
architecture design, knowing which corners to cut, and which to spend more
time on are important.

If you're interested in chatting send me an email:
satshabad@culturebiosciences.com

~~~
JabavuAdams
Awesomesauce.

------
crjvice
[Grain]([https://trygrain.com/](https://trygrain.com/)) turns your debit card
into a credit card by syncing with your primary checking account, analyzing
your income and spending patterns; then offering a line of credit tailored to
you (not your credit score). We never run a credit check. We never reject
anyone. We don’t issue a physical card. Millennials, Gen Zs, and immigrants
are using Grain as an alternative to the credit card in order to establish
credit history or ease their cash flow.

We're challenging the notion that debit and revolving credit need to be
distinct, siloed products. We believe that one should very much inform the
other - one card with access to both.

We’re a YC-backed and venture funded startup. Since launching this past
December, we’ve been growing about 250% MoM on average with a 4.8 ratings on
the [App Store]([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/grain-get-credit-no-
hassle/id1...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/grain-get-credit-no-
hassle/id1410559121)).

See the roles we're hiring for below: [Software Engineer- Back-
End]([https://www.notion.so/Software-Engineer-Backend-7th-
Employee...](https://www.notion.so/Software-Engineer-Backend-7th-Employee-
overall-34fa409fbd9948a8bc927933b9055dee)) [Front-End
Engineer]([https://www.notion.so/Frontend-Engineer-React-7th-
Employee-o...](https://www.notion.so/Frontend-Engineer-React-7th-Employee-
overall-2807b43228214661a503fef60844eca4)) [iOS
Engineer]([https://www.notion.so/iOS-Engineer-7th-Employee-overall-
fd99...](https://www.notion.so/iOS-Engineer-7th-Employee-overall-
fd994d0683944272b824f6b8788512e9))

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
This is actually pretty cool... I'm gonna save this and come back in a couple
of months, maybe there's a leadership position available. This is as neat as
privacy.com for me 2 years ago.

------
sginn
Vetspire | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[https://vetspire.com](https://vetspire.com)

Vetspire is an AI-driven medical records and practice management platform for
veterinarians. We’re a startup that builds the technology suite that powers
veterinary hospitals, impacting every aspect of patient care from AI
assistance in the exam room to managing client communications and clinical
analytics.

We're looking for a full stack engineer to join our small and technical team
to continue to bring veterinarians’ dreams into fruition. Your day to day work
will consist of learning and understanding veterinarians' needs and bringing
them into reality from the front-end to the backend. Some examples of what
your weeks may look like:

* building remote tools for pet owners to sign consent forms, pay invoices, and fill in information online so they don't have to walk into the clinics during the pandemic

* creating an emergency room clinical census to monitor patients and alert staff in real-time

* designing the interface and algorithms for intelligent immunization reminders.

You'll be working directly with the thousands of veterinarians and staff using
Vetspire every day, and talking with them often to better understand their
needs and iterate on solutions with them. It's an incredibly fulfilling role
to be able to make such a drastic difference in the lives of vets, and
ultimately, everyone's pets. It's half-part engineering, half-part problem-
solving.

Our backend tech stack is a GraphQL Phoenix/Absinthe application written in
Elixir, our frontend is using React with the Apollo GraphQL framework, our
primary database is PostgreSQL, and it all runs on Google Cloud via
Kubernetes.

Email me if interested at sam@vetspire.com (include "HN" in the subject).

------
havenconnect
Haven Connect | Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Denver, CO

[https://havenconnect.com](https://havenconnect.com)

Haven Connect is a newly seeded startup (2.4M) that aims to streamline the
affordable housing application process to reduce costs for property managers
and help applicants get into housing faster.

Founder and CEO Caroline Caselli is a former social worker turned entrepreneur
who personally changed California state policy to help make it easier for
people to apply for affordable housing electronically.

We're looking for talented full stack software engineers to fill out our small
team. Here's a quick look at our stack. We are willing to teach Elixir to
candidates with an aptitude for functional programming.

\- Single-page application frontend written with TypeScript using React,
GraphQL (Apollo), and CSS modules.

\- API server written with Elixir using Phoenix and Absinthe to serve data to
the frontend over GraphQL.

\- Postgres database.

email us at engineering@havenconnect.com

------
FlyingSnake
A humble request to all the wonderful companies that are hiring:

1\. Could you please provide a short note on your hiring process?

2\. Could you please provide valuable feedback to the candidates who spent
time and didn't get selected?

Edit: @dang would it be possible to provide a template for the companies that
make the job postings easier?

~~~
frequentnapper
Yep, can't upvote this enough. I would rather not even look at companies who
have hiring process like the FAANG.

~~~
stevehawk
What? you don't want to review path finding algorithms for a job that involves
HTML and CSS?

~~~
frequentnapper
I could stomach going through all the algorithms and data structures that I
learned many years ago even though we don't use most of them just for fun, but
what I can't stand is the time pressure. There is no way in real life somebody
will write a complex algo like that in 45 minutes. Their process is just so
broken.

~~~
lohengramm
Passing job interviews is already a skill on its own, and one that does not
necessarily coincides with being a good employee.

~~~
bagelbruno
100% agree with all of you in this. I was once rejected for "taking too long
to dive into coding." I was only given 20 minutes to solve an algorithm, and
was clarifying input and output, edge cases, and pseudocoding before
implementing.

The process is very very broken indeed.

------
hakanm
Elektron | Rust Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Gothenburg, Sweden |
[https://www.elektron.se](https://www.elektron.se)

Elektron builds state-of-the-art music machines with deep functionality and
exceptional sonic capabilities. We are expanding our team in order to push the
edge of music creation.

We are looking for a highly skilled Rust engineer to join our team working on
a cutting-edge software platform which will drive the next generation of our
instruments. In this role, you will be a key contributor to core platform
code, product-specifics, and the crucial API design connecting distinct
layers.

Interested in helping to build the future of music machines? Read more and
apply at the link below!

[https://www.elektron.se/rust-engineer/](https://www.elektron.se/rust-
engineer/)

------
mfarmstead
Farmstead | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

Our mission at Farmstead is to make fresh, high-quality food accessible to
everyone. We’re a new delivery-only grocer that’s re-inventing grocery from
the ground up. We've recently moved in to a new hub that will let us fulfill
four times as many orders in the Bay Area.
[https://www.grocerydive.com/news/farmstead-eyes-expansion-
wi...](https://www.grocerydive.com/news/farmstead-eyes-expansion-with-new-
warehouse/582383/)

We have a fully-remote engineering team of four people currently and are
looking to add a couple senior full-stack engineers with experience building
solutions for complex and demanding environments. In addition to the customer
website, we build applications to power procurement, warehouse, pick-pack and
delivery.

Our tech stack is React and Rails with Postgres running on Heroku. See our
posting for more details, and note that while the posting is written with an
emphasis on front-end skills, we have equal need for someone with deep back-
end skills.

Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us](https://grnh.se/73fea0c93us)

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Product Managers, Senior Designers,
Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site Reliability Engineers, and more! |
Washington, DC | ONSITE required in general, but most of us are 100% REMOTE
during COVID-19 | [https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring, and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
experience or resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people, including: streamlining immigration, helping veterans get
benefits, modernizing health care, reforming hiring, improving school safety,
fixing procurement, and more. Come join us in shifting government tech in the
right direction!

Check out our most recent impact report for examples of what you could be
working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-
Report-2020.pdf](https://www.usds.gov/resources/USDS-Impact-Report-2020.pdf)

In plain language: We are looking for empathetic and mission focused
engineers, designers, product managers, government procurement specialists,
bureaucracy hackers, and more with 3+ years of experience in the tech industry
to work on sometimes ambiguous-- sometimes huge--but always impactful work for
the American people.

Apply here: [https://www.usds.gov/apply](https://www.usds.gov/apply)

~~~
Matt_Cutts
The PDF above is really good, but there's also this recent segment on CBS if
you want to get more context: [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-us-
digital-service-...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-us-digital-
service-technology-government/)

------
kanzure
Avanti Bank & Trust | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote |
[https://avantibank.com/](https://avantibank.com/)

Avanti Financial Group, Inc. is a Wyoming corporation formed to apply for a
bank charter under Wyoming’s special-purpose depository institution ("SPDI")
law. Avanti intends to serve as a compliant bridge to the U.S. dollar payments
system and a custodian of digital assets that can meet the strictest level of
institutional custody standards. Avanti will also comply with Wyoming's SPDI
and digital asset laws, which include requirements that fiat deposits be 100%
reserved and that Avanti meet strict requirements from its regulators.

We are looking for software engineers, security engineers, and devops. We have
a number of different products in the pipeline all serviced by our engineering
team, which requires traditional CRUD work but also a number of integrations,
such as with bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies. Django experience a plus.

Read more here: [https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-
to-...](https://www.coindesk.com/blockchain-pioneer-caitlin-long-to-build-
crypto-bank-in-wyoming) and
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaeldelcastillo/2020/04/01/a-bitcoin-
bastion-for-the-wild-west/) and
[https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1287829114653728768](https://twitter.com/kanzure/status/1287829114653728768)

Contact: jobs@avantibank.com and reference this post.

------
juliacollazos
IOMED | NLP Data Scientist| Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python and Data Science libraries (pandas, numpy), general ML knowledge, experience with NN (libraries: keras, tensorflow) and NLP * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

Want to know more? Ping me at rocio@iomed.health Check our site for more info
[https://iomed.health/en](https://iomed.health/en)

------
amasad
Repl.it (YC W18) | Frontend, fullstack, mobile, backend, designers | SF or
Remote (US) | [https://repl.it/jobs](https://repl.it/jobs)

Repl.it is the first massively open collaborative computing platform where
anyone, even without even needing an account, can hop on and in seconds start
coding, building, and hosting apps and websites.

Apply if you like working on challenging problems, because running a service
like this is hard to operate, scale, and secure. Also, supporting the number
of languages we do ([https://repl.it/languages](https://repl.it/languages)) is
a hard tooling problem -- we have to build generic protocols for all IDE
actions like executing, debugging, authoring, running tests, writing files,
etc. Finally, it's an incredibly challenging frontend/design problem to build
a fast collaborative in-browser IDE that's both powerful and simple.

It's a great time to be joining us, we're still 12 full-time people, we reach
millions of coders a month, and we're backed by YC and a16z.

~~~
ygaitonde
Hi! I’m a college student currently taking a gap year. I’ve used Repl.it
extensively both for coursework and during my internship this summer and I’m
very passionate about your product and vision. I planned on working at the
BigCo I worked at this summer for the next year, but recently I realized that
I am a better fit for a scrappy, startup environment. I’d be honored to help
out at Repl.it — is there any way for me to do so?

~~~
amasad
Yeah would love to explore it! We already have one intern taking a gap year
and doing a great job so we're definitely open to it.

Apply!

------
aktals
FIVETRAN ([https://www.fivetran.com)|](https://www.fivetran.com\)|) OAKLAND,
CA | FULL-TIME| ONSITE (remote during shelter-in-place) Fivetran replicates
all applications, databases, events, and files into a high-performance data
warehouse. Our data connectors free companies to focus on insights instead of
fixing data leaks. Now more than ever, companies rely on data to get to
critical decisions; Fivetran makes this happen. Good products for good or bad
times. Made by good people.

Our core values make us who we are:
[https://fivetran.com/culture](https://fivetran.com/culture)

Hiring for different positions:
[https://fivetran.com/careers](https://fivetran.com/careers)

Principal Software Engineer

Staff Software Engineer

Senior Software Engineers (product - backend dev)

Staff Application Security Engineer

Senior Cloud Security Engineer

SREs

SDETs

Product Managers

Some of our stack: Java, Postgres, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP, CircleCI

Interview process includes an HM interview and coding test prior to (virtual)
onsite for tech roles. Presentation and simulation for Product Manager roles.

Want to learn more? Contact Angeline@fivetran.com

------
anualvis
Dgraph Labs | Palo Alto, Bangalore, Remote | Hiring Community Engineers,
Technical Writers, Distributed Systems, Frontend, and Fullstack Engineers |
Full-time, VISA | [https://dgraph.io/](https://dgraph.io/)

Dgraph Labs was started by ex-Google engineers and is VC funded. We are a team
of dedicated engineers with a mission to build the world's best graph
database. Nothing less excites us! Dgraph has solid open-source traction with
over 13,000 GitHub stars and over 2 million Docker Hub pulls and is being used
in production at multiple Fortune 500 companies.

We are hiring for community engineers, frontend engineers, fullstack
engineers, technical writers, and distributed systems engineers. We love what
we do and take care of each other while hand-crafting the best graph database.

Stack: Go, ReactJS, Javascript, Docker, k8s

More details: [https://jobs.lever.co/dgraph](https://jobs.lever.co/dgraph)

If this sounds exciting, drop-in a mail to anurag@dgraph.io, also mention HN
in the subject line.

~~~
_underscore_
Hi, I've sent an email! Please check.

------
metafunctor
Zefort | zefort.com | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Remote (GMT+2 timezone)
| Full-Time

Zefort is on a mission to build a zero-effort contract management solution for
companies of all sizes. We've been on the market for a couple of years, no VC,
growing with revenue.

Our teck stack includes things like Django, React, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch,
PyTorch, Ubuntu, and Ansible.

We're hiring a full stack engineer, with several years of experience of
shipping software, to grow our small team of seasoned software professionals.
The job involves writing software at all levels of the stack to develop new
features, integrations, test automations, etc.

We value things like good architecture and interface design, automation, low
ego, smart communication and priorization, attention to detail, and
willingness to take time to think things through and do them the right way.

We do have an office in Turku, Finland, but these days it's mostly empty. More
info: [https://zefort.com/join/](https://zefort.com/join/)

Contact ville@zefort.com.

------
powertoolstech
Powertools Technologies | Junior Engineer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time |
ONSITE

Looking for a junior engineer for work on software related to Electronic
Design Automation and/or Software Development. Candidate should at least have
(or graduate shortly) a 3 year university degree in engineering. Most suitably
Electronic/Computer Engineering or Informatics with good Systems base.
Software Developers are welcome to apply.

Site: [https://www.powertools-tech.com](https://www.powertools-tech.com) .
Growing a small experienced team with international industrial and academic
track, willing to train new hire in fairly uncommon skill set. Candidate
should be capable of quality detail work, and have good communication
abilities, to provide support to international design teams in fabless
semiconductor companies.

Email your interest and CV to hr@powertools-tech.com, please.

------
jrmiii
United Community Bank | ucbi.com | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US only)
| Full-Time

We're building a software developement group from the ground-up inside a $15B
bank. We're looking for experienced developers who will be instrumental in our
strategic initiatives to architect, code, test and operate solutions for both
internal and external customers. If you've ever wanted an opportunity to code
a better bank, this is it!

Required Skills & Experience \- Strong communication skills, curiosity,
inquisitiveness - software development is as much about understanding the
business needs as it is the technical implementation \- Plays well with others
- supporting our teammates and lifting the standards of everyone is critical
to a well-functioning team that can maintain consistent growth \- Excellent
organization skills and the ability to manage competing deadlines and
priorities \- The ability to work cross-functionally with a variety of
colleagues - you don't have to be a banking expert, but being able to learn
the operating context for an application is essential \- Strong knowledge in
HTML, CSS, Javascript - our primary modality is the web \- Firm grasp of
functional programming paradigm, particularly Elixir's implementation of these
concepts \- Ability to choose appropriate data structures and properly model
persistence mechanisms, especially RDBMS systems (we use Postgresql mostly) \-
Software quality assurance mechanisms - TDD/BDD \- Version control with Git &
GitHub

Preferred Skills & Experience \- 4 year degree in Computer Science, MIS or
equivalent program \- Experience working in an agile software environment \-
Experience onboarding, mentoring and coaching more junior engineers \-
Experience integrating other systems via a variety of integration mechanisms,
but especially XML/JSON over SOAP/REST and batch processing \- Postgresql \-
Elixir / Phoenix / LiveView \- Cypress \- Github Actions

To apply, please submit resume to: jmartinez at navitascredit dot com

------
bolt28
Bolt | Software Engineering | San Francisco or Remote|
[https://www.bolt.com](https://www.bolt.com)

Literally all of commerce is moving online, and our Engineering team (ex
FB/Google/Twitter/Uber) cannot build fast enough to meet demand.

If up for it, connect with us over a 10min zoom coffee next week to share
more, including details on our recent Series C raise.

Email vivek@bolt.com to setup and check out more details here:
[https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b...](https://www.bolt.com/careers/software-
engineer/5a260836-617b-47c4-a4d5-51fd012070d8/)

PS: here’s our recent manifesto | [https://www.bolt.com/blog/democratizing-
commerce/](https://www.bolt.com/blog/democratizing-commerce/)

------
danjm
MetaMask | 100% REMOTE (North and South America, Western Europe) | Full Time |
| Senior Software Engineer

MetaMask aims to democratize access to the decentralized web. We are pursuing
this mission through our desktop browser extension and mobile app, both of
which enable millions of users and builders to work with the Ethereum
blockchain.

We are looking for our next teammate, a Senior Software Engineer who can bring
passion and focus to help lead the development of APIs, tools and libraries
across our suite of open source projects:
[https://github.com/MetaMask](https://github.com/MetaMask)

The role requires proficiency with full stack javascript.

For more information and to apply: [https://consensys.net/open-
roles/2261618/](https://consensys.net/open-roles/2261618/)

------
onxmaps
onXmaps, Inc | 3D, Geospatial, Android, VueJS, Golang, Elixir, Python |
Montana or REMOTE, USA only |
[https://www.onxmaps.com/careers](https://www.onxmaps.com/careers)

ABOUT – onX is a leading off-the-pavement GPS app, allowing users to download
sophisticated topographic maps for outdoor exploration. We bring our devotion
to the outdoors to work daily with a singular, powerful goal; to inspire
others to find their own adventures off the pavement.

Roles: _LEAD Senior 3D Engineer_ (WebGL, OpenGL and Metal) – This person will
lead the development of our web and mobile 3D platform.
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=187&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _Android Engineer_ (Kotlin) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=196&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _Software Development Engineer_ (Geospatial Data Automation) –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=175&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

 _QA Manager_ –
[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=205&source=aWQ...](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=205&source=aWQ9Ng%3D%3D)

Contact: recruitment@onxmaps.com

~~~
jumby
As a hunter in Wyoming and a tech guy, this is _the_ off-pavement GPS/mapping
platform. If you haven't heard of them, it's because you and their target
customers don't intersect. They have a ton of customers and a growing fan-
base.

~~~
client4
Go Montana! Missoula has a number of tech firms doing great work. (Shout-out
to Helena and Bozeman too).

------
lukasm
Revolut | Software Engineers and many more | London, Krakow, Berlin, New York,
Moscow, Vilnius | Full-Time |
[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Revolut is one of the fastest growing companies in Europe. We’re hiring
throughout the company for many roles. I work on Data Platform, helping people
bring ML models to production. We use Terraform, Kubernetes, GCP, Vault,
Python, Java, Kotlin, Exasol and many more. There are a lot of interesting
challenges and projects. We're looking for experienced engineers that will
work within a distributed company. REMOTE work is possible.

Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-
via=8QDkIWda8L](https://jobs.lever.co/revolut?lever-via=8QDkIWda8L)

------
w4g
FBI | ONSITE | USA | fbijobs.gov

The FBI consists of more than 35,000 special agents and professional staff who
work across the globe to protect the U.S. from terrorism, espionage, cyber
attacks, and major criminal threats.

Many FBI career options are traditional to the investigative and intelligence
community. Others are similar in nature to careers found in most Fortune 500
companies.

* Computer Scientist (San Diego, CA) __20% Recruitment Incentive __-[https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34250&PostingSeq=2)

* IT Specialist - Networks and Enterprise Architecture (Washington, DC) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34316&PostingSeq=2)

* IT Specialist - CJIS Information Assurance Unit (Clarksburg, WV) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=34123&PostingSeq=2)

* Forensic Examiner IT Specialist (All 56 Field Offices) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=31753&PostingSeq=1)

* Special Agent (Nationwide) - [https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL...](https://apply.fbijobs.gov/psc/ps/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM_FL.HRS_CG_SEARCH_FL.GBL?Page=HRS_APP_JBPST_FL&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1&JobOpeningId=22187&PostingSeq=1)

Please see further details in postings.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Do you have a non-polygraph series of jobs? I'm kinda bad at it.

~~~
jtsiskin
You also must have not used marijuana within the last 3 years (even medically
or if legal in your state), and no illegal drugs within 10 years. This lost a
lot of applicants when they recruited at my college

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
I can pass those, but I have personally interviewed and had them send 3-4
polygraphers, each one betting $10 bucks against the previous one that they
could get a baseline from me.

The last guy seriously thought I was a plant there to discredit whoever
approved me and called down to the local DMV to make sure my driver's license
was real (it was) since he couldn't get a baseline on my name (three times)

~~~
DelTaco
and that's how you found out you were switched at birth

------
hairysmelly
Nova Credit (YC W12) | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY | Onsite or
Remote (North America only) |
[https://www.novacredit.com](https://www.novacredit.com) Despite having built
substantial credit in their home countries, millions of immigrants have
difficulty accessing credit cards, loans, mortgages, and leases without
domestic credit. Nova Credit enables newcomers to share their credit history
from their home country with financial service providers and others, unlocking
new consumers for lenders, and new futures for immigrants. The team is 30
people and has raised $20m+ in funding from Index, General Catalyst, First
Round Capital, Nyca, and Y Combinator.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit](https://www.keyvalues.com/nova-credit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e831babd-01d1-4442-849d-b0203b5ac2a7)

\- Engineering Manager - Credit Bureau Supply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/da9b7eef-0fd8-4c53-ba11-a7e19f0a7e60)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47da...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/7079e859-c78c-418e-82bf-f47daeb9a67c)

\- Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a517...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/e5165268-3763-4cf1-9ca2-8a51720aa036)

\- Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0129b4e3-4701-4d93-8411-48652...](https://jobs.lever.co/neednova/0129b4e3-4701-4d93-8411-48652c6f8049)

Tech Stack: Node.js, Postgres, AWS, Terraform, Ansible, React

------
mfontani
The Register (Situation Publishing) | Sysadmin/Devops | REMOTE / EMEA /
UTC±2:00

The Register: [https://www.theregister.com/](https://www.theregister.com/)

El Reg's small tech team is (still) looking for a sysadmin/devops human who
can wrangle the Debian GNU/Linux-based systems that run a mix of open-source
software and the closed-source Perl/Bash tooling.

Fully remote, though ideally you'll be in a UTC±2:00 TZ.

More details on:
[https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html](https://www.theregister.com/Page/devoops.html)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Sorry, but I don't want Simon to see me as the competition. My window-diving
skills aren't good enough.

------
willyin
Jupiter | Senior Software Engineer | Full-Time | SF/Remote

At Jupiter, we’re on an (ambitious) mission to eliminate personal food waste
by putting groceries on autopilot. We’re based in San Francisco and backed by
Khosla Ventures, NFX, and Y Combinator (S19 batch).

Our goal is to make the experience of buying groceries as seamless as paying
for running water. By keeping track of our customers’ consumption habits and
product preferences, we aim to play a role in reducing the 8 million tons of
food that go to waste every year due to spoilage by building the most
personalized, comfortable grocery experience for working families.

Joining as the third full-time member of our engineering team, you’ll dive
right into our TypeScript/Kotlin stack and have a say in making foundational
infrastructure and architecture decisions. You should have a strong background
in building human-centered products from the ground up. You’ll have the
opportunity to marry operations with data to create the most personalized
predictive experience for our hundreds of homes in San Francisco.

Learn more here: [https://jupiter.co/careers/senior-software-
engineer](https://jupiter.co/careers/senior-software-engineer)

Check out our stack here: [https://starship.jupiter.co/jupiter-
stack/](https://starship.jupiter.co/jupiter-stack/)

------
vandot
98point6 | Product Security Engineer, Engineering Manager, Automation
Engineer, Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer | OnSite Seattle, WA | Full-time
| [https://98point6.com/careers#open-roles](https://98point6.com/careers#open-
roles)

Hi, I’m Thomas and I’m Director of Engineering at 98point6. We’re hiring for a
number of roles, like Product Security Engineer, Engineering Manager, and
Automation Engineer. Our goal is to make access to primary care as easy as
googling something, without needing to make a financial tradeoff. We were
seeing exciting growth before COVID-19 and that growth has accelerated even
more as we help support the response to this global pandemic in the US. Some
quick mentions of the technology we’re using: all our infra is in AWS, IaC
using CDK (and some Terraform), Typescript, Kotlin, DynamoDB, and PostgreSQL.
We are usually ONSITE in the office. During Covid, we are fully remote.
Looking forward to hearing from you!

Recent press about our team: *
[https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
sta...](https://www.seattletimes.com/business/technology/seattle-
startup-98point6-puts-medical-ai-to-work-with-sams-club/) *
[https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-
docs-...](https://www.geekwire.com/2019/riding-telemedicine-wave-docs-trade-
white-coats-tech-life-testing-limits-health-care/)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer | REMOTE |
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We have various openings across
the rest of the organization which you can see here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)
but specifically I'm focused on growing our engineering team with frontend
ReactJS experienced folks. Right now is a particularly challenging time for
our healthcare systems and providers -- Elation offers an opportunity to work
and innovate in support of those providers and their patients.

Elation is headquartered in San Francisco (though remote for at least the rest
of 2020), and our engineering team is distributed across PST-EST timezones.

Tech stack is AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of
people that really value working closely with product, customer-experience,
and users. Lots of interesting problems to solve!

Apply on the website if interested, and feel free to reach out to me directly
if you have any questions or are curious! You can reach out to me directly at
phill.tornroth@elationhealth.com

------
jdkizer
The Commons Project | Lead Android Developer | NYC | REMOTE OR ONSITE

The Commons Project Foundation (TCP) is an impact-focused non-profit
organization. Established in 2019, TCP’s mission is to create, finance, and
operate digital services for the public good. We partner with government
agencies, for-profit companies, academic institutions, and other stakeholders
to create digital infrastructure in healthcare, education, finance, and
community & civic engagement.

CommonHealth helps people collect and manage their personal health data from
hospitals, labs, and devices and share it with the health services,
organizations and apps they trust.

CommonHealth extends the health data portability and interoperability model
pioneered by Apple Health to the 55% of Americans with Android™ devices (85%
globally), enabling broader and more equitable participation in research,
innovative care models and next-generation health services. Check out our
early release app on the Google Play Store.

We’re hiring a senior developer to be our top Android expert. A successful
candidate will have years of experience building and shipping Android
applications. She or he will be passionate about empowering people to take
their health into their own hands without compromising security or privacy.

[https://app.trinethire.com/companies/28574-the-commons-
proje...](https://app.trinethire.com/companies/28574-the-commons-
project/jobs/27923-lead-android-developer)

------
seesawtaek
Seesaw | San Francisco, CA or Remote (US) | Onsite or Remote |
[https://web.seesaw.me](https://web.seesaw.me) Seesaw is a learning platform
that brings educators, students and families together to deepen student
learning. Teachers design and facilitate powerful learning experiences,
students create, reflect, collaborate, and make their learning visible, and
families actively support and celebrate student learning. Seesaw is used by
millions of K-12 students in over half the schools in the U.S.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw](https://www.keyvalues.com/seesaw)

We're currently looking for Senior Platform Engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5e...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/e71a2588-1907-4194-bde8-a4c4d5eb9d1d)
to help us scale while serving millions of students! And we're also looking
for Sr Full-Stack Software Engineers
[https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7...](https://jobs.lever.co/seesaw/26bd1406-4ac9-4ea0-94b3-adf90b7e26e4)
to help deliver product experiences that delight students, teachers, and
families.

Tech Stack: Backend: Python3, Deployed on AWS Lambda + ApiGateway, GraphQL
endpoint. Frontend: React written in Typescript.

------
scottpersinger
Tatari | SF,LA,NY,Remote | Eng,Product,Data Science |
[https://tatari.tv](https://tatari.tv)

Tatari is democratizing TV advertising for disrupter companies everywhere. We
apply data engineering and proprietary analytics to help companies like Calm
and Daily Harvest efficiently reach new audiences on TV.

We have a great company culture ([https://www.tatari.tv/insights/tatari-named-
inc-maganzines-b...](https://www.tatari.tv/insights/tatari-named-inc-
maganzines-best-workplaces-2020)) and the opportunity to work on all sorts of
challenging problems.

About: [https://www.tatari.tv/insights/inside-tatari-
engineering](https://www.tatari.tv/insights/inside-tatari-engineering)

Sr. Engineer: [https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4418682002](https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4418682002)

Data Scientist: [https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4514118002](https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4514118002)

Product Manager: [https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4648340002](https://www.tatari.tv/careers/job-
posting?gh_jid=4648340002)

------
adamrenklint
Pitch ([https://pitch.com](https://pitch.com)) | Multiple Roles | Berlin,
Germany / Remote | Full Time

We are hiring for various engineering positions, remote and on-site in Berlin.

Founded by the creators of Wunderlist, Pitch is the future of presentation
software.

We don't shy away from technical challenges. Pitch is built in Clojure and
ClojureScript and is deeply invested in the Clojure community. Whether you're
already a Clojurian or eager to learn, this is an opportunity to build a
state-of-the-art application in a functional programming language.

Our open positions include

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4102296002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4102296002)

\- Frontend Performance Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4358754002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4358754002)

\- Senior React Native Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4697592002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pitch/jobs/4697592002)

and many others. For the full list have a look here -->
[https://pitch.com/about#hiring](https://pitch.com/about#hiring)

------
erin_at_summery
Summery.ai | New Position: CTO | REMOTE

We are pleased to announce the search for Summery's first CTO. As a fast-
growth, dedicated-remote company with a 100% virtual offering, we are rapidly
expanding our client base. We are especially interested in diverse candidates
who share our Summery values. Please apply & forward the open position to
talented professionals within your network.

Looking for someone to: • Partner with the CEO to build the business,
including overseeing engineering, managing technology partnerships, owning
product road maps, representing the organization in the media, industry
conferences, and with investors. • Assume role of lead engineer, continuing to
enhance existing product suite to direct and build new AI-based products •
Make critical technology decisions, including tech design planning, product
architecture, development platform enhancements • Manage tech team, including
recruiting and hiring additional developer support/consultants as needed •
Fortify current QA and product testing systems • Track, analyze and monitor
technology performance metrics • Oversee and implement best practices on data
& tech security and ethical AI • Take the initiative in thought leadership,
innovation and creativity

More info on the position specifics including core projects for 2020-21, tech
stack, and corporate values: [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/summery_summery-
cto-position-...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/summery_summery-cto-position-
activity-6686739063921348609-lzhU/)

------
etihwddot
Faithlife | Full-Stack, Backend, Team Leads, Project Managers | Bellingham,
WA, Chandler, AZ | Fulltime | Onsite or Remote

There is a lot that goes into building an Integrated Ministry Platform
([https://equip.faithlife.com](https://equip.faithlife.com)) and Logos Bible
Software ([https://logos.com](https://logos.com)). We are looking for Software
Developers who can help us build awesome software. Join us as we make
revolutionary technology for administration and discipleship for churches all
over the world. The ideal candidate will be able to work on front-end UI,
develop the supporting back-end services, and has a passion for building
elegant solutions.

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, React

Where we can hire:
[https://faithlife.com/careers/remote](https://faithlife.com/careers/remote)

Team lead: [https://fl.vu/engmgr](https://fl.vu/engmgr)

Senior Full-Stack: [https://fl.vu/srfullstack](https://fl.vu/srfullstack)

Senior Backend: [https://fl.vu/srbackend](https://fl.vu/srbackend)

and more ... [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

------
BookCameo
CAMEO | [https://www.cameo.com](https://www.cameo.com) | Engineers and Product
Managers | Los Angeles / Chicago | Full Time | FULL REMOTE OK

We are the marketplace for personalized video shoutouts from your favorite
athletes, influencers, musicians, and celebrities. We've helped create over
1,000,000 moments for our customers and built a marketplace for over 30,000
talent to connect with their biggest fans.

Cameo is one of LinkedIn’s Top 50 Startups to Work For, recognized on TIME
Magazine's 50 Most Genius Companies list, and listed as the 2nd fastest
growing marketplace in the country by Andreessen Horowitz’ Marketplace 100. We
are a global company, headquartered in Chicago, IL in the Fulton Market
neighborhood and HQ2 in Venice, CA.

Here are our open roles:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer (Backend or Fullstack)
    
      * Senior Product Manager
    
      * Senior Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)
    

Tech Stack: TypeScript, React/Redux, Node.js, React-Native If you are
interested in applying, please visit our careers page at
[https://cameo.breezy.hr](https://cameo.breezy.hr) and mention HN

To learn more about our overall engineering culture, visit:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo](https://www.keyvalues.com/cameo)

------
tachim
Helm.ai | Various Engineers | Full-Time | REMOTE & ONSITE (covid WFH) | Bay
Area

Helm.ai is a rapidly growing seed-stage autonomous vehicle startup. Our deep
learning approach to self-driving is uniquely data- and capital-efficient,
allowing us to get to market quickly. Our team consists of researchers from
top schools like Harvard, MIT, Stanford, and Caltech and engineers from
companies like Google, Stripe, Quora, and more.

* Autonomous Vehicle Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmAVE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmAVE)

* Software Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmSWE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmSWE)

* Research Engineer (Perception) - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmRE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmRE)

* Systems Engineer - [https://tinyurl.com/HelmSYSE](https://tinyurl.com/HelmSYSE)

You can read recent articles published about Helm.ai below:

* Forbes, "Android of Self Driving Cars" \- [https://tinyurl.com/HelmForbes](https://tinyurl.com/HelmForbes)

* Medium, "Helm.ai Pioneers Breakthrough 'Deep Teaching' of Neural Nets" \- [https://tinyurl.com/HelmMedium](https://tinyurl.com/HelmMedium)

~~~
auston
Co-sign! Helm is one of the coolest companies in the valley right now.

~~~
Helm_AI
We think so too ;)

------
Samin100
Debuild | REMOTE | $125k-$180k | Python & Node Engineers | 1st full-time
engineer | Generous equity |
[https://debuild.co/jobs](https://debuild.co/jobs)

We're building an autonomous system that can create software at the level of
the world's most skilled engineers based on OpenAI's GPT-3 API. While our
system is quite new, what we're building already out-performs every previous
attempt at generative programming by a remarkable degree.

We are looking for an engineer who loves building complex systems. In this
role, you'll build the code generation pipeline. You'll also research and
develop your own novel ideas to improve the overall code generation system,
and build tooling to evaluate the quality of the system.

You’ll get to work closely with machine learning researchers, but don't need
to be a machine learning expert yourself. We value people who can quickly
obtain a deep technical understanding of new domains, and enjoy being self-
directed and identifying the most important problems to solve.

We look for a track record with the following:

\- Experience developing complex production systems in Python and Node. \-
Have been a startup founder or an early-stage engineer, and enjoy fast paced
work environments with tight feedback loops.

Feel free to email me at sharif@debuild.co

------
alexthornton
Imperfect Foods | San Francisco (CA), Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.imperfectfoods.com](https://www.imperfectfoods.com)

At Imperfect Foods we are all about groceries on a mission. Since 2015, our
services have saved over 100M lbs of food. Our product and technology team is
responsible for building our ecommerce platform and internal tooling, as well
as ensuring smooth daily operation of our rapidly growing business. We are
swimming in interesting problems around customer-facing features, scale, and
logistics. If all of this excites you, come join us!

We're hiring for roles across technology:

\- Data Analyst:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e8b6ce5a-033b-4798-bb1f-495fe07ec68e)

\- Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/4c198d6e-acc4-405a-996c-93a2b756936c)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/e3f3dde1-2520-4331-85c0-c26e86f10fdb)

\- Software Engineer (JavaScript or F#):
[https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac...](https://jobs.lever.co/imperfectfoods/ebdaba83-69b0-4e10-aeac-0614b480c982)

~~~
sbayeta
Do you guys take applications from non US citizens? Thanks!

------
fougerejo
Partoo | Lead Dev / Full-Stack Engineer / Senior Python Eng / Devops / QA |
Paris, France | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.partoo.co/en/](https://www.partoo.co/en/)

We keep synchronized and up to date your business information on all major
online platforms as Google + Google Maps, Facebook, Apple Maps, Foursquare,
etc.. For example, those past weeks we helped tens of thousands of business
updating their opening times regarding coronavirus. Like this, we avoided
people doing unnecessary trips to a closed business.

We're looking for :

\- Lead developers, to manage a feature team of 3 devs and a PM. Experience in
python & webapps required.

\- Experienced Full-Stack Engineers, 2 years of working experience minimum.

\- Senior Python Engineer - Devops, junior possible here :)

\- QA, to help us setup a quality process for our app.

Our stack is mostly in Python & React, and we're in AWS. We're growing rapidly
while being profitable, and there are plenty of opportunities to leave a mark
in the company.

Need to be able to work in France.

To know more about us :
[https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo](https://www.welcometothejungle.com/fr/companies/partoo)
(in French)

If you're interested, send an email to julie@partoo.fr :)

------
hiring1286713
ShowSeeker ([https://www.showseeker.com](https://www.showseeker.com)) | REMOTE
(US timezones) | Full Time

Primary description and contact information here:
[https://www.showseeker.com/backend-
developer](https://www.showseeker.com/backend-developer)

In addition to the official posting i can offer some commentary. We run a
webapp shop building a series of technologies to streamline linear/digital
advertising tooling. Our (backend) infra is being slowly migrated to Rust, but
currently contains Python and Go as well.

We're using Rust in what is typically Python / Ruby / Go problem domain.
Primarily DB oriented applications, though with reasonably complex data
relationships. We do have some medium-big-data processing in Rust.

We want someone who is interested in writing a correct, stable and
maintainable codebase and microservice architecture. We want to hire people
looking to grow. New Rustaceans are welcome. Past history with Python or Go is
welcome. Though our current and future focus is Rust.

Please contact the official posting email for any questions, happy to respond.
The official contact email will likely response more quickly than replies
here, as i may not see replies to this in a timely manner. Thanks :)

------
pmaddi
Looped | Remote | Full-time | Frontend Engineer | $130k+, Significant equity

Looped is building the future of virtual events.

We believe in empowering public figures and their teams to host high-quality,
engaging, brandable and monetizable live experiences. By joining the Looped
team, you're giving back to creators who have seen much of their live
performance revenue dry up due to the pandemic.

Join the team at a unique moment. Our userbase has been exploding over the
last few months, opening the doors to countless opportunities for high impact
projects. You'll be forever part of the core team that shapes the culture and
vision of the company.

We obsess over gathering fast, direct customer feedback. And our customers are
celebrities, so expect to speak with them often.Our web frontend is written in
Vue, our iOS app is written in Swift, and our Android app is written in
Kotlin. Our app server is written in Python Django.

The Role

\- Build interfaces that are easy to understand, and serve the needs of talent
and their fans

\- Lead the system design and architecture of the frontend code

\- Implement beautiful UI components that are fun to use

Email Pranav (CTO) at pranav@loopedlive.com to learn more and apply

More info: [https://www.notion.so/Senior-Frontend-
Engineer-a39ad32a65ff4...](https://www.notion.so/Senior-Frontend-
Engineer-a39ad32a65ff406b876bdf61e3674549)

------
jbhatab
Distru ([https://www.distru.com](https://www.distru.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer | Oakland, CA | REMOTE | Full-Time Distru is a software platform for
the cannabis supply chain. Our product helps cannabis companies manage
production, sales, invoicing, and shipments, automating compliance with
complicated state regulations that require real-time inventory tracking gram-
by-gram. We are growing rapidly with over $700M in transactions per year
passing through our platform, and we're uniquely positioned to define trade in
the growing cannabis industry.

We are a lean 20 person engineering-focused team that values making the
product process as streamlined as possible. We are hiring experienced
engineers to help take our product to the next level. We love product-minded
engineers that can own a feature across the frontend and backend, even if
they're stronger at one side of that. Our tech stack is built from the ground
up on Elixir/Phoenix, Postgres, React/Redux, and GraphQL.

After bootstrapping ourselves to profitability, we raised our seed round with
Felicis Ventures, Village Global, Global Founders Capital, and notable angel
investors including Elad Gil, Katie Stanton, and Avichal Garg:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-
supply-c...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/03/distru-a-maker-of-supply-chain-
software-for-the-cannabis-industry-has-raised-3-million-led-by-felicis/)

Please apply at [https://distru.com/careers](https://distru.com/careers) and
mention Hacker News!

------
chriscal
Chartable | Product Engineer, Sr. Backend Engineer, Account Manager | New York
City, NY | Remote | Full Time

Chartable's podcast analytics and attribution tools help publishers grow, and
help brands & agencies understand their spend. We're trusted by top publishers
and brands to handle hundreds of millions of podcast downloads per month.

We’re a startup in a growing market, funded by top-tier investors including
Initialized Capital, Naval Ravikant, Greycroft, Ryan Hoover, and others. We
offer great benefits (medical, dental, gym, vacation, etc), and a generous
options grant.

We don't care about where you went to school, or whether you have a Big Name
on your résumé. We love to work with people who are driven, kind, and
proactive. Though we're based in New York, we're open to working with anyone
within the continental US. (We're unfortunately unable to accept international
applicants.)

We use:

* Rails (backend) and React (frontend)

* Heroku and AWS Lambda/Serverless

* Postgres, Redis, Citus Data, and Elasticsearch

Open Positions:

* Product Engineer (Come help build, improve and maintain Chartable’s suite of products)

* Senior Backend Engineer (Help us move to a stream-based architecture!)

* Account Manager (sales, customer service)

For more information and to apply:
[https://chartable.com/jobs/](https://chartable.com/jobs/)

------
munchor
MemSQL ([https://memsql.com](https://memsql.com)) | Lisbon (Portugal), San
Francisco and Seattle | Full Time

MemSQL is a database startup focused on high performance, hybrid workloads.
Our customers include half of the top 10 US banks, 2 of the top 3 US telcos,
and 12% of the fortune 100. You can read all about our product here:
[https://memsql.com/product](https://memsql.com/product).

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation data platform
capable of handling many different workloads in one system. Think about a
massive company storing all of its data, operational or analytical together.
That's the vision - if that resonates with you, say hello!

We have several positions open:

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer, Helios (SF, Seattle or Remote)

* Senior Software Engineer, Backend (SF, Seattle, US Remote or Lisbon, Portugal)

* Software Engineer, Frontend (Lisbon, Portugal)

Careers page with individual links for each open position:
[https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.memsql.com/careers/jobs/)

If you want to learn more about the engineering work we do, check out
memsql.engineering.

Feel free to email directly at david at memsql dot com.

------
canonical-rec
Canonical | www.canonical.com | Remote (work from home) | Full Time |
Developer, Project Manager, Design/UX, Product

Canonical and Ubuntu are at the forefront of cloud and IoT computing, helping
customers master the challenge of operations on hybrid cloud, bare metal, and
container-based systems.

We’re recruiting people that love Linux, automation, operations, and are
interested in cracking some of the world’s toughest problems at scale, with a
twist: we’re bringing the scale economics and flexible automation that you’d
find in a FAANG company to the wider enterprise ecosystem. We work on open
source tools, in an open, distributed environment with Tier 1 organisations.

If you're looking to work with some of the smartest people in the industry
across the globe while designing and delivering bleeding edge open source
solutions, apply below.

EMEA Cloud Operations Analyst -
[https://grnh.se/32b29bd31us](https://grnh.se/32b29bd31us) IoT Field Engineer
- [https://grnh.se/7e035b7c1us](https://grnh.se/7e035b7c1us)

Worldwide EdgeX Software Engineer Manager -
[https://grnh.se/c095546b1us](https://grnh.se/c095546b1us) Foundations
Software Engineer - [https://grnh.se/7e035b7c1us](https://grnh.se/7e035b7c1us)

Americas Associate Field Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/161e52471us](https://grnh.se/161e52471us) IoT Field Engineer
- [https://grnh.se/96a26e5c1us](https://grnh.se/96a26e5c1us)

Asia / Pacific Cloud Operations Engineer -
[https://grnh.se/daa4b7e71us](https://grnh.se/daa4b7e71us) QA Software
Engineer - Taipei - [https://grnh.se/d1193b751us](https://grnh.se/d1193b751us)
QA Software Engineer - Beijing -
[https://grnh.se/e28b5eb11us](https://grnh.se/e28b5eb11us)

Canonical is hiring for 40+ roles - learn more and apply here |
[https://grnh.se/e29603601us](https://grnh.se/e29603601us)

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Software Engineer, Frontend/3D | Sunnyvale / San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | REMOTE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

Some interesting facts about us:

* We host over 3,000,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 3PB of data.

* We serve over 90 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 45 billion requests and 2PB of data.

The WebGL team makes our 3D viewing and editing applications for the web and
VR. Core technologies include Typescript, THREE.js, WebGL and Preact. The team
sits at the very end of our 3D pipeline: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow,
before REST APIs serve the data to the WebGL and VR applications, which is
what the end user sees.

If you have worked with 3D engines before, or if already know "normal" web
development quite well, and want to take the next step into the world of 3D
and WebGL, send me a note at hakon (at) matterport (dot) com.

------
dannykwells
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | Genomic Data Scientist | Full-time
| SF but Remote Possible |

[https://www.parkerici.org/about/careers/](https://www.parkerici.org/about/careers/)

The Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy (PICI) was founded by Sean
Parker with a mission to accelerate the development of breakthrough immune
therapies to turn cancer into a curable disease.

As a Genomics Data Scientist on the PICI informatics team, you will analyze
large multi-omic data sets to identify signals associated with response and
resistance to cancer immunotherapies. We work with dozens of different
molecular data types, including single cell RNA/ATAC-seq, CYTOF, MIBI and
other HD Imaging technologies and many more, and you will too. The Genomic
Data Scientist will lead large data-driven research projects, write scientific
manuscripts and give conference presentations, and broadly contribute to the
intellectual community at PICI.

Expertise in any particular data type is not required, but experience working
with R/Bioconductor to analyze genomic/proteomic data to answer biological
questions is.

Please apply online or send CV to Danny (me): dwells@parkerici.org

------
cerrno
Genesis Global Trading | Software Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY |
[https://genesistrading.com/](https://genesistrading.com/)

The digital currency market is the most exciting and fastest-growing segment
of finance, with new institutions and capital from around the world entering
the space every day. Genesis Global Trading, a subsidiary of Digital Currency
Group, is a pioneer in the industry, launching the first digital asset trading
desk in 2013 and the first institutional lending business in 2018. Today,
Genesis sits at the forefront of the industry, a global leader in digital
asset trading and lending.

Genesis Trading is seeking a talented Software Engineer based out of the NYC
office with interest in building latency-sensitive low-level systems. The
Software Engineer will focus on the proprietary trading platform and adjacent
systems. Flexibility to develop across multiple languages, particularly in
C++, Go, and Python preferred.

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/genesistrading/j/8A5CC674E3/](https://apply.workable.com/genesistrading/j/8A5CC674E3/).

------
tyhoff
Memfault (YC W19) | Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | San
Francisco CA, Boston MA, Berlin Germany | Full Time

At Memfault, we're helping companies that build their own hardware
automatically catch, triage, and fix issues in the field.

Unlike mobile or web developers, hardware engineers today do not find out
something is wrong with their device until their customers start calling (or
worse, tweeting). Memfault gives companies the initiative by providing a real-
time view of errors their devices are encountering in the field, and
infrastructure to deploy targeted fixes.

We're mostly ex-Fitbit, Pebble, and Oculus engineers. We know the industry
well, and we are excited to solve the problems that we have faced endlessly
for the last 10 years.

Open Roles:

* Full-stack Software Engineer (React, TypeScript)

* Backend Engineer (Python, PostgreSQL, AWS)

* Marketing Manager

* Business Development Manager

* Customer Success Manager

* Sales Development Representative

Launch HN for more context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20801512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20801512)

Angel Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/company/memfault-
inc](https://angel.co/company/memfault-inc)

If you're a web developer who happens to have a passion for or wants to learn
more about embedded systems and hardware, we'd love to hear from you.

Feel free to reach me directly at tyler(at)memfault(dot)com

~~~
Yoric
Is remote possible?

------
xavk
Otta ([https://otta.com](https://otta.com)) | Full-Stack Software Engineer |
London | Onsite | Full Time

At Otta we're reinventing how people find jobs at fast-growing tech companies.
We're currently focusing on jobs at startups in London but have big plans and
are backed by some of London's best investors. You can read about us in
TechCrunch here:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/04/otta/)

We're looking for an exceptional engineer to join the team as our third
employee! Salary range £40-90k dependent on experience + meaningful equity
ownership.

Stack: Elixir / React with TypeScript / (some Python used for scraping +
machine learning) / Docker / k8s / GCP / PostgreSQL

You can see our role here:
[https://app.otta.com/jobs/ZnUrQzZU](https://app.otta.com/jobs/ZnUrQzZU)

And learn more here: [https://otta.com/careers](https://otta.com/careers)

Any questions feel free to email me (xav at otta.com)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco,
Barcelona, Budapest ONSITE or REMOTE | Engineering, Product Design, Sales

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Twilio, Instacart, Heroku, Zendesk, and Twitch

* We're well-capitalized - we closed our Series B financing this January

* We're a ~60-person team (SF, Barcelona, Budapest, and remote) on a mission to help developers build software quickly and painlessly

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring for:

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Full-stack Engineer

\- Product Designer

\- IT Manager

\- Many more - please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
Tessian
Tessian | London | On-Site | Visa Sponsorship (all roles!)

Tessian is building the first Human Layer Security platform.

Head of Data Science -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c5a15221-c584-4c6a-ab8a-28aabc...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/c5a15221-c584-4c6a-ab8a-28aabc6ee1ac)

Senior Product Manager [https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/525031b9-95f4-40bc-
ba34-d1c2f8afed81)

Product Design Lead -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/24af0694-4f7b-4253-9aab-46af8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/24af0694-4f7b-4253-9aab-46af8cca746b)

IT Manager -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/2e54de09-8c99-4aff-a007-ecb5c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/2e54de09-8c99-4aff-a007-ecb5c4bcc755)

Senior Platform Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/d3f3ddb3-9751-4474-9893-e9f37a...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/d3f3ddb3-9751-4474-9893-e9f37a535e05)

------
wwjob
Waitwhile | Support Engineer, Frontend Architect | San Francisco/Stockholm,
Sweden | Remote | waitwhile.com

At Waitwhile’s, we’re building software to eliminate the 1 Trillion hours that
people spend waiting in lines every year. Plus, keep people more safe during
the pandemic through remote waiting, automation and tracing.

Waitwhile is looking to fill two roles:

Support Engineer to assist customers in need and make their experience of
Waitwhile a joy. This is a full time remote position and we are primarily
looking for someone in a US time timezone.

More info and how to apply: [https://waitwhile.com/jobs/support-
engineer/](https://waitwhile.com/jobs/support-engineer/)

Frontend Architect to take on responsibility for our web client
(v2.waitwhile.com) built in modern Angular. You will create new features,
maintain existing code, set an example for the team and drive our frontend
architecture, as we rapidly scale our product and organization. This is a full
time position in Stockholm, Sweden but we are open to remote work for the
right person in GMT to GMT+3.

More info and how to apply: [https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-engineer-
frontend/](https://waitwhile.com/jobs/software-engineer-frontend/)

We build our app using Angular 10, Nodejs, Firebase, Firestore and Linux on
Google Cloud Platform. We’re a small cross-functional team who genuinely
enjoys working together to make Waitwhile a better product. We are looking for
engineers that understand that simplicity and reliability are aspects of a
system to be carefully calculated with every decision made.

------
jacksonpollock
CTO.ai | Senior Software Engineer/Infrastructure Engineer | REMOTE w/ VISA or
Vancouver, Canada | FULL TIME

* CTO.ai is a Slack-first, serverless platform for automating developer workflows: [https://cto.ai/platform](https://cto.ai/platform)

* VC backed by Tiger Global and Slack Fund: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/04/cto-ai/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/04/cto-ai/)

* Stack: Golang, Rust, Node.js and Vue. We offer SDKs for building Ops in: Golang, Python, Node.js, and Bash

* Community centric: [https://w.cto.ai/community](https://w.cto.ai/community)

* Growing open source registry: [https://cto.ai/registry](https://cto.ai/registry)

Full details / apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/ctoai/j/41B0101E08/](https://apply.workable.com/ctoai/j/41B0101E08/)

Happy to discuss the role and direct you to the right people: tristan@cto.ai

------
dhairya
Posh Tech | [https://www.posh.tech](https://www.posh.tech) | Boston, US | Full
Time | Onsite (Remote during Covid-19)

About Us

Spun out of MIT's AI Lab in summer 2018, Posh Tech is a Boston-based startup
with a mission of powering more natural conversations using cutting-edge
Conversational AI.

We help credit unions and community banks better connect with their customers
and automate their contact center workflows. We've hit great traction and
growing rapidly.

We have patent-pending IP and our platform is omni-channel with a central
backend and open API suite (so we can seamlessly integrate with any backend
APIs and services).

We're rapidly growing and hiring for multiple roles:

\- Senior Web UI/UX Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Business Development Manager

\- Technical Customer Success Manager

Please apply directly to our postings on angel list:
[https://angel.co/company/posh-technologies-
inc/jobs](https://angel.co/company/posh-technologies-inc/jobs)

If you have questions, you can reach us directly at careers@posh.tech. Feel
free to email me (Dhairya) as well for specific questions (my contact info is
in profile).

------
katya_shteyn
BioRender ([https://biorender.com/](https://biorender.com/)) YC W18 |
Engineering Team Lead, Engineering Manager, Senior Frontend Software Engineer,
Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | Computer Graphics | Toronto, Canada

About us: BioRender is a fast-growing seed-stage SaaS startup. We’re creating
the standard visual language of biology and the suite of tools to communicate
it.

Why join us?

\- Fun technical challenges: Building a world-class visual editor comes with
many challenges, such as optimizing rendering and caching, exporting large
files, and building real-time collaboration.

\- Fast growth: We've increased revenue and user base 4x in the last year and
are currently profitable with 100+ companies and universities using BioRender
in 100+ countries.

\- Grand mission: To empower the world to learn and communicate science faster
through visuals.

Stack: React, Typescript, Node, MongoDB

Team size: 40 whole company, 10 developers

Location: Toronto, currently remote

Find more info and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/biorender](https://jobs.lever.co/biorender)

------
martin_pazzing
PAZZING | iOS Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer | Full Time –
REMOTE or ONSITE | [https://playpazzing.com/](https://playpazzing.com/)

At PAZZING, we work to use technology and gaming as a facilitator for social
interaction, creativity, physical activity, and cognitive development – while
simultaneously delivering great gaming experiences. Mobile gamers use their
cooperative and competitive skills to solve geolocated augmented reality (AR)
challenges and puzzles, similar to “digital treasure hunts”.

We’re expanding our team to further accelerate our development. We’re actively
recruiting and hiring for two key positions:

\- iOS Software Engineer – You will develop our iOS game application and
deploy it to the App Store. You will partner with game designers, UX designers
and backend engineers to build excellent gaming experiences.
[https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/o/iYg](https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/o/iYg).

\- Full Stack Software Engineer – You will architect and develop our web
application, implement new functionality directly into the gaming platform
itself, and craft and structure backend solutions. You will collaborate with
UX designers and frontend engineers to create excellent user interfaces.
[https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/o/iYF](https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/o/iYF).

Our stack/technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript, C#, Swift, Docker, AWS/Azure,
.NET core, Angular or React, ARKit++

If these positions seem interesting, you can learn more and apply at
[https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/](https://pazzing.talentlyft.com/).

~~~
opdahl
Looks interesting! But is there any requirements that you have experience with
AR/VR or game development for the iOS SE position?

~~~
martin_pazzing
Thank you for your question and for your interest in the position. Experience
with AR/VR development and/or game development are beneficial for the nature
of the project, but a nice-to-have rather than a requirement. We hope to see
your application!

------
melbel19
Pager | Engineering | REMOTE | [https://pager.com](https://pager.com) |
[https://grnh.se/f738bebe1us](https://grnh.se/f738bebe1us)

Pager delivers a “like having a doctor in your family” healthcare experience,
making it simple for consumers to connect with the trusted experts they need
to make the right healthcare decisions. We bring consumers, nurses, doctors
and other members of the care team together through text, voice and video
chat, all in one place. We partner with healthcare organizations to deliver
seamless, tech-enabled services and solutions for a consumer experience that
leads to better decisions, outcomes and healthier lives. Started in 2014 and
based in New York City, but hiring remote roles as well.

Hiring for:

\- Engineering Manager (Backend)

\- Engineering Manager (Web)

\- Senior Platform Engineer (Remote)

\- Senior Platform Engineer (NYC & United States)

\- Senior QA Analyst

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (NYC)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Backend (Remote)

\- Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET)

\- People Operations Manager

\- RVP of Sales

I'm a Technical Recruiter at Pager, happy to talk about the roles and company
culture!

------
decker405
BrightHire ([https://brighthire.ai](https://brighthire.ai)) | Full Stack
Engineer | Full-time | NYC, Remote

$100k – $130k, 0.15% – 0.35%

BrightHire is building the first platform built for the human side of hiring
by transforming the most important part of the process: conversations. We do
this by making it possible to easily capture, analyze, share and perfect
hiring conversations at scale, to help forward-thinking companies build
talented, diverse teams.

We have lofty goals and we need a talented, diverse team to make them a
reality. You’ll be working directly with the CEO and Head of Engineering,
shipping code daily while strategizing on the product with the team. This
position offers a competitive salary, meaningful ownership, paid health
coverage, and a budget to set up your ideal work environment (whether in NYC
or remote).

[https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/897994-full-
stack-e...](https://angel.co/company/brighthire/jobs/897994-full-stack-
engineer)

------
ultra_traci
Ultra Mobile/Mint Mobile|Various Roles| Costa Mesa, CA| Full-Time| Onsite but
remote/WFH for time being due to COVID

Ultra Mobile and Mint Mobile. Our two brands are basically the Batman and
Superman of the wireless industry, saving our customers from our overpriced
competitors with incredible prices and premium wireless service. We are
inventors and innovators who believe in owning the outcome of everything we
do, being action-based, and embracing the journey we’re on as a team.

Check out our careers page to learn more about us and see all open roles:
[https://www.ultramobile.com/careers/](https://www.ultramobile.com/careers/)

We are currently hiring for:

Scrum Master: [https://grnh.se/2c7bb0603us](https://grnh.se/2c7bb0603us)

UX Developer: [https://grnh.se/8c8726bc3us](https://grnh.se/8c8726bc3us)

UX/UI App Designer: [https://grnh.se/bc3f87373us](https://grnh.se/bc3f87373us)

Sr. QA Analyst: [https://grnh.se/e83bc9323us](https://grnh.se/e83bc9323us)

Software Engineer I:
[https://grnh.se/b79b16f53us](https://grnh.se/b79b16f53us)

If these positions don't appear to be a fit for you, refer a friend or
colleague and get $1,000. Just send us an email to referralbonus@ultra.me with
1) your name and 2) their resume or link to their LinkedIn page. If we hire
them and they stay for 90 days, you get $1,000. For more details of
restrictions and rules, please email referralbonus@ultra.me.

------
wyc
Spruce Systems | Engineering and Design | 4-Hour Overlap with US Eastern |
Full-Time | Remote-Only

Spruce is hiring programmers to develop world-class open source products and
libraries implementing the W3C Verifiable Credential and Decentralized
Identifier standards in identity. At Spruce, we are reimagining trusted
interactions for enterprises and governments by creating the world’s best
software for packaging beliefs digitally. We hire programmers who love
technology and are committed to intellectual honesty, user privacy, and
innovation. We are fully remote.

Backend Engineer: Cross-Platform Rust, Tech Standards, CI/CD, LXC, Security
Engineering

Application Engineer: Flutter, Webapps, ReasonML/TypeScript, Integrations,
CI/CD

Product Designer: Figma/Sketch, Customer Research, UX Design, Wireframing,
Prototypes, Design Style Guide

Full Job Descriptions and Contact Email:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZrvfGtgVGh63ezpiaerc95SF...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZrvfGtgVGh63ezpiaerc95SFR64cGU4ftBJENczdvAs/edit)

------
jstrasner
Specto |
[[https://jobs.specto.dev/](https://jobs.specto.dev/)](https://jobs.specto.dev/\]\(https://jobs.specto.dev/\))
| jobs@specto.dev | North America & Europe (remote) | Full-time | Backend (Go)
| $120k-$200k | 0.15% – 0.75%

We're building the next generation front-end app performance monitoring
platform (APM) for the mobile era.

For the backend position we're looking for engineers passionate about
performance that have experience building complex systems that can handle
large quantities of data. We're using mainly Go with some Python and we deploy
to Google Cloud.

We're a team of ex. Facebook, Twitter, Airbnb and Mozilla engineers with
extensive experience from mobile platforms to devops. We're very well funded
by a few infrastructure-focused investors.

We're looking for remote engineers out of North America or Europe only. For
Europe based engineers we will strongly favor candidates who can overlap with
the PST timezone for a couple hours per day.

------
bspellacy
Patch | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Hey everyone, I'm Brennan Spellacy, the CEO of Patch
([https://www.usepatch.com](https://www.usepatch.com)). Patch is an API that
gives businesses and developers access frontier carbon sequestration
technologies and traditional carbon offsets. Businesses are using our platform
to automate their sustainability initiatives and provide their customers a way
to mitigate their impact on the climate.

We're still in private beta and we're looking for a second full time engineer
to join the team. You'll program along side myself and one other teammate.
Working at Patch is a great opportunity for someone who wants to join an early
stage startup looking to make a massive impact on an existential problem.

If you'd like to join the team and put a dent in climate change, send me an
email at: brennan@usepatch.com

Check out our Github here: [https://github.com/patch-
technology](https://github.com/patch-technology)

------
wozmirek
Qualio | multiple roles | Full-time | Remote (EU only)|
[https://www.qualio.com/careers](https://www.qualio.com/careers)

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* Technical Support Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Principal Software Engineer

Our mission is to help teams building life-saving products get to market in
less time, with less cost and less risk. We're bringing fresh thinking to a
slow-moving industry that's ripe for change, and it's working - Qualio is the
fastest growing platform for life sciences companies, and is used in 80+
countries.

With dual headquarters in San Francisco, California and Dublin, Ireland, our
team is distributed across North America and Europe (tech). Join our remote-
first global team where we want everyone to do their best work and help our
customers succeed in bringing quality products to the world.

Contact - ping me, Mirek, product manager here: mwozniak (at) qualio (dot) com
or just apply at
[https://www.qualio.com/careers](https://www.qualio.com/careers) :)

------
vhiremath4
Loom | San Francisco, Remote (US + EU timezones) | Full Time | Engineering

Loom is on a mission to empower everyone at work to communicate more
effectively, wherever they are. Our recorders empower people around the world
to create quick videos–of their screen, of themselves, or both. We are trusted
by over 5M users across 100k+ companies. Our customers are global and use Loom
at work at world-class companies including HubSpot, Square, Uber, GrubHub, and
LinkedIn.

Our usage is rapidly scaling, and our team is ~90 people right now (~50% in SF
and 50% distributed from Australia to Poland).

\------------ Job Listings \------------
[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom)

* Analytics Engineer * Android Engineer * Core Video Engineer * Infrastructure Security Engineer * Senior Fullstack Engineer * Senior iOS Engineer * Director of Data Science

My Twitter (DMs open) if you have questions (I am a co-founder/the CTO):

[https://twitter.com/vhmth](https://twitter.com/vhmth)

------
ilangoodman
Oden Technologies | Multiple roles | New York, NY | ONSITE (post-COVID) or
REMOTE (US only) | Full-time

Oden Technologies builds software tools for improving the efficiency of
manufacturing processes through effective gathering, analysis, and
productionization of data and insights. Our goal is to democratize efficiency,
sustainability, and competitiveness in the manufacturing domain. Learn more at
[https://oden.io/](https://oden.io/)

Open roles: \- Senior Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qt3l?cjb_hash=O_QT...](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qt3l?cjb_hash=O_QTps10)
\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qzch?cjb_hash=O_Gf...](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0qzch?cjb_hash=O_Gfyh31)

Stack: Go, Java, ReactJS, Javascript, Docker, k8s, Beam, Flink, Airflow,
Kafka, gRPC, GraphQL

------
nikon
Universe | Platform Engineer | Full-time | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE

Universe is an innovative and high growth global ticketing platform acquired
by Ticketmaster in 2015. The company operates independently with startup-like
agility with backing of a Fortune 500 company. We build products that enable
our hosts to provide unforgettable fan experiences. Given the realities of
COVID, Universe has launched some popular new product solutions, including for
virtual events, timed-entry and drive-ins. If you’re passionate about the
magic of live experiences and want to work at a company dedicated to helping
millions of fans experience them, we want to hear from you.

We are looking for a platform engineer to grow our team. You'll help migrate
the last of our services to Kubernetes, improve our infrastructure,
monitoring, DX tooling and help scale to 50k concurrent users.

Must haves: Kubernetes, AWS/GCP, Go.

Nice to have: RoR, Phoenix/Elixir, FluxCD/Helm.

I am one of the hiring managers. NO white boarding. Please contact me directly
at sean.drumm [at] universe.com.

------
cturitzin
Bicycle Health |
[https://www.bicyclehealth.com/](https://www.bicyclehealth.com/) | REMOTE |
Full-stack Engineer | Full-time Bicycle Health is a rapidly growing
telemedicine startup that provides Medication Assisted Treatment for
individuals struggling with opioid use. Our mission is to improve access and
treatment for patients with substance use disorders and to provide
comprehensive care through telemedicine.

* We are looking for a software engineer to build clinical systems that our medical teams use to provide care to our patients. * Tech stack: Python, Flask, Typescript, React * We've experienced recent rapid growth due to the shift to telemedicine * We recently closed our first round of funding

Contact Chris, chris@bicyclehealth.com. Full job description:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1944126475/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1944126475/)

------
kevinmerritt
InnoVint ([https://www.innovint.us/](https://www.innovint.us/)), the world's
leading SaaS solution for wineries and wine producers is hiring in
engineering, customer success, sales and marketing. InnoVint streamlines
winery operations by managing everything from vineyard to bottle. An InnoVint
wine production overview video is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNBBZz08DWY&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNBBZz08DWY&feature=youtu.be)

We're hiring for the following roles (all REMOTE):

\- Front-end Software Engineer (Angular, javascript, CSS, HTML, PWA) [REMOTE]

\- Full-stack Software Engineer (Python/Django) [REMOTE]

\- Customer Success [REMOTE; wine country desirable]

\- Marketing (growth; demand gen) [REMOTE]

\- Sales [REMOTE; wine country desirable]

We are and have always been a well-performing, tight knit virtual team that
meets several times a year in the real world (usually a wine destination!).
About half the team has some wine production experience. If you love the idea
of being part of the wine industry, but haven't yet considered combining your
experience in SaaS and tech, maybe InnoVint is the perfect company for you. If
you are a reformed or aspiring winemaker, that's even better!

If you're interested in helping us delight our winemaking clients with the
wine industry's best software and most passionate team, we'd love to hear from
you. Either email careers@innonvint.us or send it to me directly at kevin at
innovint dot us. I'm an investor, board member and COO of the company (and an
aspiring winemaker) and will make sure your email gets to the right
individual.

No recruiters please.

~~~
sbayeta
Hi Kevin, I just emailed you. The "careers" address seems to be incorrect (the
domain part has an extra "n"). I corrected that and got another error from
googlemail. I also sent it to your address, and got no errors so maybe that
one got through. I'm from Mendoza, Argentina. In case you didn't receive my
email, please contact me (sbayeta at hotmail dot com). Thanks

~~~
kevinmerritt
Sorry about the typo. Yes, I just received your email and will review it.

------
seibelj
Poloniex | Software Engineering (Trade Engine, Wallets (Blockchain), DevOps) |
Boston, MA, USA | Remote (Anywhere in USA) |
[https://poloniex.careers/](https://poloniex.careers/) |
[https://poloniex.com/](https://poloniex.com/)

We believe the future of finance will be built on open protocols,
decentralized infrastructure, and rapid innovation. Poloniex enables 24/7/365
trading of digital assets. Since 2014, Poloniex has facilitated tens of
billions of dollars in trades and custody for millions of customers around the
world.

At Poloniex, you will work on the cutting edge of open financial protocols and
build systems and tools that enable scalable, high performance trading. All
our teams have high standards and a dedication to delivering high quality,
high value solutions that meet the needs of millions of global customers. Come
join us at Poloniex and build the future of finance!

~~~
pflock
Are you hiring for any Junior/entry-level engineering positions?

------
mtm0183
Iontra | Embedded Software Engineer | Denver | Full Time, Onsite

Iontra is involved in the development of important battery improvement and
enabling technologies. This is a full-time, hands-on role in a fast-paced
startup environment located in Denver, Colorado. The team is currently working
remotely due to COVID.

We are looking for an Embedded Software Engineer to join the team and develop
firmware for Iontra's battery technology. Some qualities of a good candidate
would be strong C skills, experience with Cortex-M microcontrollers, ability
to read PCB schematics and exposure to PID controllers/FFT measurements/Kalman
filtering. See job posting for a full set of qualifications and requirements.

Cover letter not required, but please reference this HN post in the cover
letter section of the application.

Apply here: [https://www.indeed.com/job/embedded-software-
engineer-8c7fd0...](https://www.indeed.com/job/embedded-software-
engineer-8c7fd0c039eba144)

------
rssathe
Nightfall AI | Senior/Staff Backend, DevOps | REMOTE, ONSITE | USA, Canada
(HQ: San Francisco, CA) | [https://nightfall.ai](https://nightfall.ai)

Nightfall is a data security startup dedicated to helping enterprises
discover, classify, and protect sensitive data across their cloud footprint -
their corporate SaaS, data infrastructure, and APIs - via machine learning.

\- We’re looking for folks passionate about working at the intersection of
deep learning, information security, and distributed systems.

\- Tech Stack: Go, Node.js, React, Python, Cassandra, Redis, Terraform,
Docker, Kubernetes.

\- Raised $20M+ from top-tier VC investors who have invested in, operated at,
taken public/exited major cybersecurity & SaaS companies.

Apply & view detailed roles here:
[https://www.nightfall.ai/careers](https://www.nightfall.ai/careers)

We would love to hear from you - please reach out to us at
careers@nightfall.ai with any questions you may have.

------
connie-unify
UnifyID | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/)

UnifyID is building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit
authentication. Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique
way that is extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing
it in a way that respects user privacy.

Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15

Roles: \- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE](https://bit.ly/2ZfoNVE) \- Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3839Uta](https://bit.ly/3839Uta) \- Lead iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2A46R7N](https://bit.ly/2A46R7N) \- Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VeshX2](https://bit.ly/2VeshX2) \- Lead Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ezYks2](https://bit.ly/3ezYks2) \- Senior Android Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV](https://bit.ly/2VkqOhV) \- Lead DevOps Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr](https://bit.ly/3ey7hCr) \- QA Engineer:
[https://bit.ly/31fD5be](https://bit.ly/31fD5be)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great light-filled office, visa
sponsorship, exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC
funded startup.

Email: careers@unify.id

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Full-time senior hires | Sydney | Permanent, Onsite, VISA, Relocation
post COVID.
[https://about.canva.com/careers/](https://about.canva.com/careers/)

We're taking on the world of design and content creation with a product loved
by millions around the world. If you're a founder have a look at the tool.

Recruiting across the business - including Frontend, Backend and Fullstack
Engineering, UX Design, Digital Design, Product Management, Growth, Data
Science and more.

Engineering stacks: Backend = scalable Java services, Frontend = React +
TypeScript, iOS = Swift, Android = Java & Kotlin, Data = Python.

Feel free to ping me on crowe[@]Canva[.]com for a referral, any questions on
what life here is like, and the cool things we're doing.

Permanent & onsite roles only, initially remote opportunities, full relocation
provided post COVID.

------
bink
Reddit | Sr. Application Security Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
REMOTE |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/2092047](https://boards.greenhouse.io/reddit/jobs/2092047)

This role is responsible for assessing and assuring the integrity of Reddit’s
applications for millions of users. We partner with product and engineering
throughout the software development life-cycle to ensure applications are
designed and built securely. If you evangelize security and love to train
developers to build better, more secure software, this position is for you.

There aren't many companies that can offer the chance to have such a large
impact in a company that executes at this scale. If you have 5+ years of
experience in application security with python and node this is a rare
opportunity.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer, Engineering Manager, Security Engineer, Product Manager | ALL REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building Universal Code Search so developers can focus on
solving problems instead of struggling to find and understand code.

Sourcegraph search helps developers find and discover code by providing the
ability to quickly search across all code using regular expressions and
advanced filters. Sourcegraph code intelligence helps developers navigate and
understand code by providing hover tooltips, go-to-definition, and find-
references, when viewing code on Sourcegraph or on a code host (via our
browser extension). Sourcegraph campaigns enable developers to fix and evolve
code at scale by automating search-and-replace and running arbitrary tools
across massive codebases.

We are a completely transparent company and you can learn more about how we
operate by reading our handbook:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook](https://about.sourcegraph.com/handbook).
Technologies that we use: Go, TypeScript, React, RxJS, GraphQL, Postgres,
Docker, Kubernetes.

We are an equal opportunity workplace and our all-remote team is spread across
the world. We embrace diversity and welcome people from all backgrounds and
communities.

We just raised a $23M Series B ([https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-
invested-in-sourceg...](https://medium.com/craft-ventures/why-we-invested-in-
sourcegraph-5ace28317e3d)) and are growing our team to keep up with customer
demand (some of our customers are listed on our homepage). If you want to make
software development more accessible to everyone, come join us!

Apply to one of our many open roles here:
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/](https://github.com/sourcegraph/careers/)

------
iodbh
Mnemonic | ONSITE (Oslo, Norway) | Python Developer | Full Time |
[https://www.mnemonic.no/career/](https://www.mnemonic.no/career/)

Mnemonic is the leading security provider in the nordics. We provide managed
security services and develop the platform that ties them all together.

We are looking for Python developers to complete our tooling team, providing
integrations around our Argus platform and ad-hoc tooling for internal and
customer use.

This position (not yet published on our careers page) is opened to both
experienced developers and more junior profiles, with experience in Python or
a strong interest in language and information security.

It's honestly a great environment to work in and comes with great benefits,
shoot me an e-mail (altair --- mnemonic.no ) if you're interested and/or would
like to know more !

------
joeyates
Lean Panda | Italy | Senior Javascript Developer | Full-time | REMOTE | GMT -
GMT+2

Lean Panda (aka Cantiere creativo) is a digital agency founded in Florence,
Italy but now permanently full remote.

We're looking for a senior Javascript developer. Senior for us indicates
ability and behaviour, not experience :)

Our client-side development is in React: React Web and React Native. Backend
systems are either Ruby on Rails or Elixir Phoenix, or serverless JS.

The need to know Italian is optional, but useful.

Our interview process is divided into a number parts:

* you provide a GitHub/GitLab/other profile and any other material that indicates what you can produce as a developer,

* we have a wide-ranging chat where we work out if you would work in our team, and you ask as many questions as you like about us,

* we pay you to do some real work on one of our projects followed by a review.

If you're interested, contact me directly via my email in my profile.

------
ovidiu
Sector Labs | Senior Full Stack Developer | REMOTE, but only from Europe |
Full-Time | www.sectorlabs.ro/jobs

We're building software for the real estate and general classifieds industry
and operating web sites with millions of users across Asia and North Africa.

Our stack is Python & JavaScript based.

Key highlights:

• high degree of developer autonomy, e.g. we encourage contributors to own the
product, we don't have daily stand ups and we barely have regular meetings

• conservative mindset when it comes to the tech stack, we judiciously add new
dependencies and we care a lot about the code we write so it keeps its value
on the long term

• ruthlessly efficient in delivering software that's cheap to run, scale and
maintain

Apply here: [https://www.sectorlabs.ro/senior-full-stack-
engineer](https://www.sectorlabs.ro/senior-full-stack-engineer)

~~~
zo1
I'm curious, Europe-only, or European timezones?

~~~
ovidiu
Only Europe for now.

------
Zzullick
Allma ([https://allma.io](https://allma.io)) | Boston, MA | Remote | Full-time

Allma is an incident management and operations product for software
engineering teams. We're building the next generation of alerts, incidents,
and service cataloguing, right in Slack.

We're a small seed funded team, just launched our beta product to our early
customers, and are looking to hire design-minded front-end focused engineers
to continue to build out both the Slack application as well as the web
application.

Tech stack: C#, GraphQL, Node.js (Slack App), Vue.js

$90k - $150k, 0.15% - 1.00%

If you love building tools for other engineers, love building user experiences
with high autonomy, are excited by the idea of being one of the first few
hires, and want to contribute to stressful reliability challenges, please
contact us at careers@allma.io!

------
rillweed
BusRight | Full Time | Android Developer | Remote

BusRight ([https://busright.com/](https://busright.com/)) is hiring a full
time Android Engineer to own features from inception to launch, implement new
designs, and shape the future of our Android team!

We are looking for individuals who have a: 1) Solid foundation in software
engineering 2) Experience with Android Architecture Components (LiveData,
ViewModel) 3) Familiarity with Kotlin, RxJava, and Jetpack Navigation

Why BusRight? - Crossed 100% of our sales goal last week - 3,000 new parents
will use our app this Fall - Work from anywhere, on your own time

Email the school bus emoji to keith at busright dot com if you’re interested
in learning more!

Introduce us to our next BusRight-er & we will give you a $250 check :)

------
jimc
Helix | [https://www.helix.com](https://www.helix.com) | Software Engineers,
Security Engineers, Software Engineers in Test, Solutions Engineers, DevOps
Engineers | REMOTE | San Mateo / San Diego

2020: Help scale COVID-19 testing in our lab to 100K tests/day —
[https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/31/genomics-startup-helix-
rec...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/31/genomics-startup-helix-
receives-33-million-in-nih-funding-to-scale-covid-19-testing/)

2021-: Build Helix's population genomics platform by accelerating the
integration of genomic data into clinical care

Stack: React, Go, AWS (ECS Fargate, Lambdas, DynamoDB/RDS)

Please contact me @ jim at helix dot com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE [REMOTE during the plague] (London, UK; also
Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small and agile team in our
beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US location tickles your
fancy, you get to help setting up a sunny satellite office too. For the time
being, thanks to Covid, we are in fully remote mode.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, C++ (replacing still
present Erlang[ß]) and Javascript for React & React-Native, relying heavily on
asynchronous programming techniques. The tech stack sports Kafka, Postgres and
Kubernetes. We use REST where we can, and gRPC where we can't. Life at
Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration management and
automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Production environment is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent all across the board: frontend and
mobile, infrastructure, trading engine, security - and of course generalists,
those yet to find their calling.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

\---

ß: to pre-empt questions on why C++ or why not Erlang - our exchange team have
promised to put together a proper write-up on the tradeoffs, design
constraints, performance needs, etc. In fullness of time, that is, when the
most painful (and probably interesting) migrations are behind them.

~~~
DilutedCoke
Is the Low Latency C++14/17 Developer position UK only?

~~~
bostik
Adding more information since yesterday. The location requirement can be
relaxed, although we're currently doing this on a case-by-case basis. (We're
still figuring out how to adapt longer term to a potentially plague-ridden
world.)

Our hiring team is aware of the context. You should contact them directly at
hiring@smarkets.com - and they'll take it from there.

------
dyndrite_eng
Dyndrite| Full Time | Seattle, WA (Temporarily remote)

Come join our team as a software engineer focused on the development of our
GPU kernel. We’re an established startup with a team of software engineers,
mathematicians, and mechanical engineers that believe in the game-changing
power of additive manufacturing. We’re building modern 3D printing software
with a turbo-charged geometry kernel that empowers users to build complex
products faster than ever before. Our customers include medical, aerospace,
and automotive companies.

To learn more or apply, check out the role here:
[https://www.dyndrite.com/software-engineer-cpp-
cuda](https://www.dyndrite.com/software-engineer-cpp-cuda)

------
marknicolosi
Aclaimant | Remote | Full Stack Developer | Full-time |
[https://aclaimant.com](https://aclaimant.com)

Aclaimant is looking for an experienced Clojure developer to join our team. At
Aclaimant we are redefining the way companies and employees work together to
manage risk. Our SaaS platform is built using Clojure and ClojureScript. We
work remotely from the comfort of our own homes. Pair programming is important
to us; it helps us build culture and share knowledge. We expect candidates to
be located within North America.

Email jobs@aclaimant.com for more information or visit
[https://www.aclaimant.com/work-with-us](https://www.aclaimant.com/work-with-
us)

~~~
capableweb
> We expect candidates to be located within North America

Do you mean that living inside the US is required? Or Mexico/Canada are fine
too, but not other countries? Is this a timezone restriction or US work
authorization restriction?

~~~
marknicolosi
We'd like to stick with North America time zones to simplify communication. We
have experience hiring within Canada, but not Mexico so we'd have to figure
that one out for the right candidate. Point being if you're in
Canada/US/Mexico and are interested, let's chat!

------
travisjungroth
Highly Composite | Senior Software Engineer - ClojureScript | USA | REMOTE |
[https://highlycomposite.com](https://highlycomposite.com)

Highly Composite makes managing your QA database way easier. We're looking for
an experienced software engineer to own the front half off the app. The first
big project will be converting the current MVP into a full Clojure stack.

If you want to have a big impact, work on something interesting and use
functional programming to do it, we should talk.

More info and application steps: [https://www.notion.so/Highly-
Composite-858096c7cf5543edad9d0...](https://www.notion.so/Highly-
Composite-858096c7cf5543edad9d0705f8fc524c)

~~~
capableweb
(worth adding: remote but requires US work authorization and within US
timezone)

~~~
travisjungroth
Good points. I should have included it in the top level comment.

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time / Intern | REMOTE | Los Angeles / US / China | 50-180K +
Equity for qualified candidates

We are a stealth-ish startup in the conversational AI space, co-founded by a
founder of a >10bn cap tech company. We are hiring Engineers of all levels, If
you are drawn to ANY of these bullet points email hello@meetkai.com to hear
more.

* Being scrappy about collecting a dataset

* Building models based on latest academic research and internal R&D

* Making sure you can actually deploy a model rather than just measure the accuracy

* Handling deployments to a variety of NPUs NPUs (Da Vinci / TPU / NXP i.MX / etc.)

* Building APIs that can handle anywhere from 1-1000+ TPS

* Languages: Python, Rust, C, Dart (And anything else client side as may be needed)

* Being multilingual is a huge plus!

------
hervan
Ubermetrics | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | VISA | Frontend Developer (React)

Hello HNers! A couple of years ago I felt encouraged by these job listings to
pursue my career goals of relocating to a tech hub to work with cutting-edge
tech. Now I’m glad to come back to this thread, this time from the opposite
side - we’re hiring!

Ubermetrics is the leading SaaS platform for Content Intelligence and
Analytics, Earned Media insights and Social Listening. We collect news
articles, posts, comments and many other text documents from millions of
online sources and process this stream using big data technologies and
algorithms from machine learning and bioinformatics. We are hiring new
motivated colleagues willing to grow with us and help us support customers
like DHL, Activision Blizzard, TÜV Rheinland and sport1 to be successful.

Our tech stack: React, D3, Java, DL4J, Vert.x, Jenkins, Docker, Ansible,
Cassandra, Elasticsearch, MariaDB+Galera, RabbitMQ, Hazelcast

Apply here:
[https://ubermetricstechnologies.softgarden.io/job/6825746/](https://ubermetricstechnologies.softgarden.io/job/6825746/)
\- or if you want to know more about us or about the job, drop me a message,
I’d be happy to talk!

------
tiacitrine
Citrine Informatics (citrine.io) | Engineering Manager, Infrastructure, Sr.
Backend roles |Remote within USA| Full Time |

Working at Citrine offers the rare opportunity to collaborate with applied
scientists at the leading edge of statistical learning theory and application.
Here are a few representative peer-reviewed publications describing research
done at Citrine in support of the platform’s AI capabilities:

Assessing the Frontier: Active Learning, Model Accuracy, and Multi-objective
Materials Discovery and Optimization (2019). at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03224](https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03224) Can
machine learning identify the next high-temperature superconductor? Examining
extrapolation performance for materials discovery (2018). at
[https://doi.org/10.1039/C8ME00012C](https://doi.org/10.1039/C8ME00012C)
Overcoming data scarcity with transfer learning. (2017). at
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.05099](https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.05099) High-
Dimensional Materials and Process Optimization Using Data-Driven Experimental
Design with Well-Calibrated Uncertainty Estimates. (2017). at
[https://doi.org/10.1007/s40192-017-0098-z](https://doi.org/10.1007/s40192-017-0098-z)

Learn more at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/citrineinformatics](https://jobs.lever.co/citrineinformatics)

------
marcinzm
Goldbelly | Data Analyst | New York, NY | ONSITE (post-covid) | Full-time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/goldbelly](https://jobs.lever.co/goldbelly)

Goldbelly empowers the top food makers around the country to sell their
specialty dishes (think deep dish pizza from Chicago, iconic Texas BBQ, etc)
to food-lovers nationwide.

We are looking for a Data Analyst to join our growing Data Science team in New
York. This role will oversee generating data-driven insights across all of
Goldbelly's data including ad-hocs reports and business intelligence
dashboards.

If interested or you have any questions feel free to email me at
marcin@goldbelly.com.

------
bbkillen
MobileUp Software is currently seeking a senior software engineers to join its
development team! As a senior software engineer at MobileUp, you’ll not only
be responsible for leading the implementation of engineering solutions, but
have a stake in shaping the future of native mobile application online
engagement through our award-winning mobile platform.

MobileUp is focused on changing the way organizations think about engagement.
Our highly configurable mobile app platform helps organizations of all sizes
forge strong, lasting connections year-round with event management, resources,
networking, targeted communication, commerce, committee involvement, web
content, data management, feedback and more.

Responsibilities * Lead a team of engineers in a lean agile environment
expanding our platform * Participate in requirement discussions and provide
technical feedback * Write testable and maintainable code * Participate in
code reviews and group coding exercises

Requirements * 10 years of development experience * Bachelor’s degree in
computer science or related field preferred but not required, equivalent
experience welcome * Ability to mentor developers * Strong desire to learn and
find new ways to solve problems * Ability to write testable code * Ability to
lead and work in a team environment * Understanding of Agile concepts *
Ability to understand data access patterns & noSQL databases * Experience
working with AWS and specifically Lambda, DynamoDB and CloudFormation

MobileUp Software Overland Park, KS 66213 Brian Killen (785) 840-8973
brian@mobileupsoftware.com

REMOTE applicants are welcome

------
AdamN
AWS Developer Tools | US/Canada Virtual | Front-End Developer | Full-Time |
[https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-
tools/](https://aws.amazon.com/products/developer-tools/)

[Note on Location: The team is mostly in Seattle but is becoming more
distributed with COVID19, I doubt it will ever go back so we're willing to do
long term remote.]

AWS Dev Tools builds the tools that we all use for software development and
CI/CD ... at least some of them :-). I'm leading a team (CodeStar) of
impassioned developers trying to re-invent how we create, release, and iterate
on software quickly and safely.

We're looking for front-end engineers to build this out! If you have an
interest in how developers work with different languages (Python, Go, Java,
Node, etc...), different platforms (Linux, iOS/Android, MacOS, Web Apps),
different workflow tools (JIRA, Circle CI, Pivotal Tracker, etc...), and
different organizations (startups, enterprises, governments, universities),
I'd like to hear from you.

I come from a startup background and the rest of the team is made of people
with varied skills - you will learn ALOT here.

3+ years of professional experience are required for these roles and
leadership opportunities are available.

Email me (Adam) a resume and cc Leah: adnelso @at amazon.com and leahfitz @at
amazon.com

------
mattdennewitz
Muck Rack is looking for talented SREs to join our fast-growing New York (but
remote-friendly) SaaS startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and
marketers more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media
professionals find and contact the most relevant journalists for their
stories, and monitor how their stories perform. Muck Rack offers a very
flexible remote working policy. We strongly believe if you let responsible
people handle their own work on their own priorities and timeline, not only
will you produce better work, but you will be a happier employee! We are
devoted to our wonderful customers, transparent with one another, take
ownership over our work, and remain resilient when presented with challenges.
We offer eligible employees access to quality health insurance and 401(k)
plans, your choice of equipment, a generous vacation policy, personal
development, and more.

If you enjoy scaling massive MySQL and ElasticSearch clusters and Celery
installations, rapid iteration, standing up data model pipelines, care deeply
about monitoring, security, and observability, and want to swim in _data_,
please reach out! We are a diverse company, we move quickly, and we pride
ourselves in shipping new and exciting features for our customers quickly. And
please - do not think you aren't qualified if you do not check every single
box.

Apply:

\- DevOps SRE Engineer:
[https://muckrack.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=4733604002](https://muckrack.com/careers/openings?gh_jid=4733604002)

------
alex_hopper
Hopper | Senior Software Developer - iOS (Remote) | Montreal, Toronto, Boston
or 100% remote | Full-time, Salary + Options

Hopper is a mobile first travel company aimed at making it simple and stress
free for users to book travel. We predict Hotel and Airline prices, and help
customers optimize for price by advising them when to book, and when not to
book.

Amongst a range of products built to reduce the stress and complexity involved
in travel, we, for example, back our price predictions by offering users the
option to freeze a specific price (we cover the difference if the price
doesn't drop quite as far as we predicted). We've been helping users who are
forced to travel during these challenging times by scaling out capacity for
our "Cancel for any Reason" product, and are gradually rolling out other
products in a similar vein.

We've raised 70m in funding in May, and are well situated to survive the
pandemic. We're looking for senior engineers with iOS chops.

[https://www.hopper.com/careers/senior-software-developer---
i...](https://www.hopper.com/careers/senior-software-developer---ios--remote--
62ac42d9-b173-4f00-a833-fcee9361b598)

------
eriksjolund
Karolinska Institute | Stockholm, Sweden | Backend Dev/SysAdmin | ONSITE VISA
| Full-Time (2 year)

The Clinical Genomics Stockholm facility
[https://www.scilifelab.se/facilities/clinical-genomics-
stock...](https://www.scilifelab.se/facilities/clinical-genomics-stockholm/)
provides a dedicated research infrastructure for projects utilising massively
parallel / next generation sequencing technologies and performs precision
diagnostics for Swedish hospitals.

Tech stack:
SLURM/MongoDB/MySQL/Postgresql/Containers/Linux/Python/Javascript/Vue Github
repo: [https://github.com/Clinical-Genomics](https://github.com/Clinical-
Genomics) Required skills: Unix/linux, Bash, Ansible (or other automation
technology), Python (alternatively Java or C/C++), Git, English

Swedish skills are not required (although the official job ad is written in
Swedish):
[https://ki.varbi.com/se/what:job/jobID:335444/type:job/where...](https://ki.varbi.com/se/what:job/jobID:335444/type:job/where:4/apply:1)
Apply there 26th August the latest.

The same web page with Google translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fki.varbi.com%2Fse%2Fwhat%3Ajob%2FjobID%3A335444%2Ftype%3Ajob%2Fwhere%3A4%2Fapply%3A1)
Questions about the job position can be sent to valtteri.wirta@scilifelab.se

------
a_ellis
Intellimize | Senior Back-end / Machine Learning Engineer | ONSITE San Mateo,
CA or REMOTE (US or Canada only) | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.intellimize.com/careers/mle/](https://www.intellimize.com/careers/mle/)

Intellimize optimizes websites to generate more revenue. We use machine
learning to automatically optimize each buyer’s path to drive more web
conversions.

Our unique solution enables experimentation and personalization at an
unparalleled scale, and it replaces traditional approaches to optimization
such as A/B testing and rules-based personalization. These methods are too
slow, require daily attention, and don’t automatically adapt to changes in
behavior over time.

This role: senior level, back-end and some ML engineering. The exact blend is
flexible, and we'd be happy to have a great back-end engineer join us even
without any ML background.

Primary technologies: Java, Python, Tensorflow, Spark, Airflow, AWS.

Our team is positive, low ego, and customer focused. Strong communication
skills are a must.

We plan to re-open our San Mateo office once it is safe to do so, and the
company will continue embrace remote work (it's going great for us!). This
team in particular is remote-first.

You can apply via email to careers@, or to alex@ if you want to contact me
directly. I'm the hiring manager for this position.

------
philngo
Recurve | Software Engineer | REMOTE ONLY (US/Canada) | Full time

Recurve’s mission is to accelerate the transition to a clean energy economy.
We do this by helping them utilities put their data to work to plan, procure,
and deploy energy efficiency, solar, demand response, storage, and
electrification resources into the emerging carbon-free energy grid.

We're hiring a mission-driven, security-aware engineer to help build our data
ingestion, infrastructure, and downstream analytics products.

You'll be joining a fully distributed company of 17, of whom 8 are primarily
engineers. We hire great people from a wide variety of backgrounds.

Stack: Application: Python/Django/Postgres + Vue. Cloud data infrastructure:
Google Cloud Platform using primarily Cloud Dataflow (Apache Beam), BigQuery,
Cloud Composer (Apache Airflow). We like Jupyter and BI tools for exploration
and ad-hoc analysis.

Please apply on angelist ([https://angel.co/company/recurve-analytics-
inc/jobs/930499-s...](https://angel.co/company/recurve-analytics-
inc/jobs/930499-software-engineer) \- includes full job description, hiring
process, etc), or reach out to me directly at [phil at recurve d com] with
intro and resume.

------
AjayTripathy
Stackwatch | Backend Engineer | Full-time | Remote

Stackwatch is the company behind Kubecost [https://github.com/kubecost/cost-
model](https://github.com/kubecost/cost-model) . We're building tools to help
devops and finops work together to track, manage, and optimize containers in
Kubernetes. We're a small team of 4 engineers and 1 salesperson today, all
remote, and looking to grow. We're backed by some great investors and actively
selling an open-code product to enterprise today.

You can email me directly at ajay@kubecost.com

------
reifyjosh
Reify Health | Data Analytics Engineer | REMOTE (US only) | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.reifyhealth.com/careers](https://www.reifyhealth.com/careers)

Reify Health provides cloud-based software that accelerates the development of
new and life-saving therapies. We serve the global life science industry,
including thousands of clinical research sites, the most innovative biotechs,
and the world's largest biopharmaceutical companies.

Our global healthcare system relies on clinical trials to develop new, life-
saving treatments for patients. But clinical trials continue to be slow,
unpredictable, and expensive. Reify Health’s StudyTeam software empowers both
the research sponsors who drive clinical trials forward and the doctors and
research coordinators who care for patient volunteers so that they can devote
more focus and time toward the work that results in successful clinical
research.

For this role, we're looking for someone with experience developing data
analytics solutions that may materialize as reports, visualizations,
integrations, or intelligent product features. Clinical or other related
health-tech experience highly desired since we work in a highly regulated area
and care a lot about privacy. Our company's primary stack is Clojure but we
also use Python/R on the data side. Experience with AWS highly desired.

For full details, please review and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/16e33436-2f90-406c-bfda-f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/16e33436-2f90-406c-bfda-f2048e19da8e)

------
SarkaKira
Kira Systems | Senior Azure System Administrator| United Kingdom | Remote |
[https://www.kirasystems.com](https://www.kirasystems.com) We’ve built a
machine learning software that enlightens the world’s enterprises by enabling
them to truly know what’s in their contracts and documents. We’re bold in our
decision making, clear on our mission and – most importantly – passionate
about pairing the power of human know-how with a powerful product. We are
hiring a Senior Azure Systems Administrator who will become a Subject Matter
Expert on Azure at Kira. Our Systems team is a group of DevOps-minded Linux
Systems Administrators who run our production infrastructure. We have become
experts at AWS and we are now ready to expand our portfolio with Azure. In
this role you will architect and build new environments and infrastructure
with Azure & Amazon Web Services, design and deploy automation scripts and
also leverage your knowledge of Kubernetes, Docker and JVM. Our Systems Team
is dedicated to building and automating our infrastructure using Python,
Ansible and Puppet while running and maintaining our core technology. For more
information, visit our careers page
[https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4758398002](https://www.kirasystems.com/careers/?gh_jid=4758398002)
or email us at sarka.urbankova@kirasystems.com

------
agonza
Monadical.com | Senior iOS Engineer | Full-Time | Montreal / Colombia| Remote

We're a full-stack consultancy building software that outlasts us. We have a
wide variety of interesting projects such as building unified data formats for
neuroscience labs to share datasets, developing custom medical software for
doctors, creating platforms for real estate agencies, and more.

We're looking to hire a senior iOS Engineer to work on a patient-facing iOS
app that interacts with a REST API to help a patient view their medical
records and message their doctor.

Cutting edge iOS design is required (being app-based is the core part of their
business and it needs to look and feel as modern as possible). Some of the
features are a live chat to contact message the doctor, iOS HealthKit
integration for reporting workouts to the doctor, patient signup flow with
payment gateway integration and Applepay to accept membership fees.

We have dedicated time for self-improvement, blogging, talks, and contribution
to FOSS. our goal is to be a workplace with a strong focus on learning, where
the client projects provide a base of capital for us to all work on dream
projects of our own.

We have an inclusive, transparent culture with a public company principles
handbook.

See more info and apply here:
[https://monadical.com/team.html](https://monadical.com/team.html)

If you have any questions drop us an email to apply@monadical.com

------
msabur
Circularise | VISA / ONSITE, The Netherlands | Multiple | Full-Time |
[https://circularise.com](https://circularise.com)

Global supply chains are complex and opaque, leading to harmful effects on the
environment, affecting the wellbeing of people and creating pollution.
Circularise is a dutch startup bringing transparency to global supply chains
and accelerating the advent of a circular economy. We help manufacturers,
brands and OEMs trace raw materials from source, into parts and ultimately to
end products, and share data about them while retaining privacy over sensitive
information.

We are looking for:

\- Human beings looking to make an impact on climate change by making the
world circular (what? google: circular economy)

\- Blockchain developers with strong knowledge of cryptography

\- Back end Python developers with an affinity for DevOps

\- Front end JavaScript developers with an affinity for UX/UI

Whitepaper:
[https://circularise.com/whitepaper](https://circularise.com/whitepaper)

Benefits:

\- 25 days of paid time off

\- Flexible pension plan

\- Travel allowance

\- Flexible working hours

\- Parental leave

\- Flat hierarchy

\- Equipment/expenses

\- Annual company holiday (covid-19 permitting)

\- Save the world with code

More info email: info@circularise.com

~~~
lazy_dumb_coder
Where do I apply? Does the info email accept applications as well?

------
cognita
Cognita is Hiring a (REMOTE) Software Engineer!

About Cognita

Cognita makes art accessible to all through touch and sound. Utilizing virtual
reality and haptic gloves, Cognita provides virtual tours of museums during
which users can “touch” the artwork around them while listening to
entertaining descriptions.

General Function

The Software Engineer works closely with the CEO to research various topics
related to the core business of the Cognita including, but not limited to:

• Develop Cognita’s virtual reality art tours utilizing 3D scanning and
photogrammetry • Integrate haptic gloves into these virtual tours • Develop
customized and user-friendly apps for clients to be able to easily navigate
the features of these virtual tours

Required Skills

• Experience using Unreal and/or Unity software to develop apps for the latest
Virtual Reality headsets • 3-5 years of experience developing and implementing
software applications • Experience utilizing 3D scanning equipment and
photogrammetry software, and managing post production workflow

To Apply, please see full job description on Cognita's website:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5d642f09c8f92f0001cde...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/5d642f09c8f92f0001cdede6/t/5f133a09cd0e0c7efbb60b18/1595095562168/Software+Engineer+JD_Cognita+July+7%2C+2020.pdf)

www.cognitaart.com Oakland, CA

------
dustfreeimg
Imagination Technologies – CPU Performance Modelling Engineer – VISA – REMOTE
/ WFH now, ONSITE @ HQ in Kings Langley, UK later

The CPU modelling team are looking for a low level software or embedded
systems engineer who can design and deliver cycle-approximate functional and
performance models of the CPU. These models are used for performance analysis,
early design exploration, hardware verification and inclusion within our
platform simulations as a software development tool for external and internal
application engineers. Working alongside the hardware engineers, CPU
architecture and compiler teams, you’ll take requirements, add new features
into the CPU software models and provide research so decisions can be made
about how to improve the hardware.

We want to hear from you if you have skills in: \- C++ programming (or Rust /
similar) \- Computer/processor architecture (CPU, GPU, DSP) \- Assembly
languages (ARM, RISC-V, x86) \- OO design principles \- Version control
systems (Git, Perforce, SVN)

We welcome the best talent from around the world, and can hire you now from
the safety of your home during the pandemic, and then assisting with VISA
sponsorship & relocation allowance when the time comes for you to move here.

If you’re interested in applying for the role, simply do so by sending a CV to
aimi.walker@imgtec.com directly or apply via our careers page at
[https://www.imgtec.com/](https://www.imgtec.com/).

------
simoes
Datawheel (datawheel.us) | Back-End Developer | REMOTE, ONSITE Cambridge MA
and Washington DC | Full-time Datawheel is a small but mighty crew of
programmers and designers who are here to make sense of the world’s vast
amount of data! Learn more about us here:
[https://www.datawheel.us/](https://www.datawheel.us/)

    
    
      Back-end Developer
      -----------------------------

We are looking for someone with back-end development and data ETL experience
and comfort with devops. An ideal candidate is someone who is passionate about
what they do and can bring that to the projects assigned to them. We are
looking to work with someone on a contract basis with the option to transition
to a salaried employee based on performance.

    
    
      Requirements
      -----------------------------
      - 3+ years experience
      - Familiarity with Python, Node.js and Rust (bonus)
      - Comfortable with rapid prototyping
      - Experience writing SQL queries
      - Experience working with Linux server environments
    
      Bonuses
      -----------------------------
      - Experience with Scikit-Learn/Tensorflow or other machine  learning libraries
      - Experience working with ClickHouse or similar columnar databases
      - Experience working with GCP and/or similar cloud platforms
      - Experience with Docker/Kubernetes
    

APPLY HERE: [https://www.datawheel.us/jobs](https://www.datawheel.us/jobs)

~~~
mkhcodes
This post discusses a back-end developer, but your /jobs URL instead only
shows a full-stack developer listings.

------
Bipasha
Software Engineering- Mentor | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full-time employment | 75
paid vacations days | INR100K learning & travel allowance | Competitive
compensation | Apply at [https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw](https://bit.ly/2S9PNVw)

If you've ever thought of sharing your programming skills, we want you.
MountBlue Technologies ([https://www.mountblue.io](https://www.mountblue.io))
is looking for great software engineers to mentor the next generation of
coders. Come, contribute towards making India a nation of coders. You have
been saying you want to give back- here is your chance

Design, plan and implement a 9-12 weeks intensive programming bootcamp in one
of the various streams such as Full-Stack Web development, Android, iOS,
front-end intensive, backend intensive etc. Be a coach and a cheer leader.
Continuously push, nudge and encourage, trainees to produce their best work.

MountBlue vision is to be an alternative to traditional college education.
Currently, MountBlue’s business is running coding bootcamps for entry level
programmers on most in-demand web and mobile technologies, with a view of
finding them rewarding development careers in startups. Our developers are in
some of the most well-known startups in India- from bootstrapped software
shops to unicorns. If successful, MountBlue will rewrite the technology
education paradigm in the country

~~~
abhishekjha
100K INR? Are you serious? Please tell me its for some part time stuff for
college students.

------
latchkey
W3BCLOUD | Sysadmin / Devops | REMOTE | Full-Time | Contract | Global

W3BCLOUD is a joint venture between Advanced Micro Devices (NASDAQ:AMD), a
leading high-performance computing, graphics and visualization technologies
company, and ConsenSys, the leading blockchain software development and
product company.

We want you to deploy and maintain large Decentralized Storage Mining
Operations.

[https://www.w3bcloud.com/jobs/decentralized-storage-
engineer](https://www.w3bcloud.com/jobs/decentralized-storage-engineer)

------
jonlerner
CoinTracker | YC W18 | REMOTE (Global) | Full-time | Senior Software Engineer
| [https://www.cointracker.io/careers](https://www.cointracker.io/careers)

CoinTracker is a portfolio assistant for cryptocurrency. Used by over 100,000
cryptocurrency holders with over $1,000,000,000 in crypto assets, it enables
consumers and businesses to seamlessly track their cryptocurrency portfolio,
investment performance, taxes, and more. Beyond cryptocurrency, we are
building a general automated financial assistant for all financial assets.

Our mission is to increase the financial freedom and prosperity of individuals
and companies.

We have a lot of interesting technical problems that need to be solved in
order to make cryptocurrency easier to use for the mainstream.

We are a fully distributed, tight-knit team of less than 10 people spread
across three countries and five cities. All applicants are welcome, as long as
your work can overlap for 4 hours with 9am to 5pm PST on work days.

We are looking for a software engineer who loves building great products and
engineering systems, enjoys being in early-stage startups, and passionate
about cryptocurrency or financial services.

Tech stack: Python, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, React, React Native

If you're interested, please tell us a bit about yourself and apply on
[https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/cointracker/abb7f14c-5ad4-474a-ad5a-5356969b2121)

------
dannyking
Accredible (YC IK12 W13) is hiring a Marketing Manager and a Sales Manager,
both remote positions:

Marketing Manager: [https://accredible.breezy.hr/p/ab6fc2ea3134-marketing-
manage...](https://accredible.breezy.hr/p/ab6fc2ea3134-marketing-manager-us)

Sales Manager: [https://accredible.breezy.hr/p/7c06e9f146a2-sales-
manager](https://accredible.breezy.hr/p/7c06e9f146a2-sales-manager)

Accredible is the new digital credential standard for the online learning age.
Our customers are organizations that issue certificates or credentials to
people for courses, awards, membership, training or any other achievement.
Accredible lets them issue secure, digital credentials instead of paper-based
ones. We are the certification provider behind some of the biggest and most
well-known companies in the world including Rosetta Stone, Google, McGraw
Hill, Kaplan, Harvard University, UC Berkeley, the University of Oxford, the
University of Cambridge, Skillsoft and many others. Our vision is to host the
world's credentials and in the process become the world's first truly
verifiable repository of human capital. We are entering an exciting growth
phase and are looking to build a professional, scalable and efficient team.

------
mstatner
Forward | San Francisco, CA | Frontend Engineer, Backend Infrastructure
Engineer, Security Engineer | ONSITE when safe, REMOTE for now

Want to transform healthcare? Now’s the time. We're hiring for our world-class
engineering team at Forward. [https://blog.goforward.com/health-moves-
forward-939f73334bf](https://blog.goforward.com/health-moves-
forward-939f73334bf)

We're on a mission to make quality healthcare affordable and accessible to
those who need it most around the world. We’re looking for detail-oriented,
product-focused, impact-driven teammates to help us realize the mission.

We're building an entirely new system to empower our doctors with advanced
tools ([https://goforward.com/technology](https://goforward.com/technology))
to facilitate early detection, continuous improvement and personalized care –
supported by data – with a nationwide network of primary care clinics in
cities across the country. Video tour here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJEsoGmh-8&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnJEsoGmh-8&feature=youtu.be)

If this mission resonates with you, check out our open roles at
[https://goforward.com/jobs](https://goforward.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly at marissa@goforward.com with your resume.

------
laurabiggs
Higher - Perth, Western Australia - Senior Developer/ Developer ONSITE

Higher is a SaaS startup enabling easier communication and collaboration.
Shortly releasing our MLP. Team of 11.

Seeking Senior Developer (don't mind if you prefer frontend focus, backend or
full stack). Preparing for launch - tackling last difficult problems and
focusing on optimising look and experience.

Opportunity for leadership. Involvement (where interested) in product
strategy, features, design, user experience, security, marketing/ branding.

Primarily WFH. Usually in office 2 days a wk. Flexible about hrs/ times.

Tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS and
Docker/ECS. Exposure to either React or RoR is great however if you have
experience with Go, Lua, Flutter, Node, Typsescript, C, Python, Swift, or
Kotlin and interest in using other technologies & can/do reside in Perth
(unable to sponsor at this stage) do get in touch. CS degree or equivalent
preferred.

For more info email laura@higher.app - happy to outline the role/ talk more
about what we are doing and where we are at

------
mumm
Hims & Hers | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.forhims.com](https://www.forhims.com) |
[https://www.forhers.com](https://www.forhers.com)

Hims & Hers is a health and wellness e-commerce brand dedicated to making
healthcare accessible for everyone, regardless of gender, age, insurance
status, or location. Since launching in November 2017 we have become one of
the fastest growing direct-to-consumer brands in history.

Our mission is to make it easier for people to access care and treatment for
the conditions that impact their day-to-day lives, whether that involves
finding the right birth control, addressing hair loss or skin care issues, or
treating low libido. For certain issues, we provide our customers with easy
access to medical professionals. Our telemedicine consultations help our
customers obtain prescriptions for branded or generic Viagra (sildenafil) and
other erectile dysfunction medications, generic Propecia (finasteride) to
treat male pattern baldness, 10 forms of oral birth control pills, and Addyi
(flibanserin) for female hypoactive sexual disorder, among other prescription
treatments. We also offer a growing range of non-prescription products for
women’s and men’s wellness.

Open positions here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/himshers](https://boards.greenhouse.io/himshers)

------
gautamb0
Strivr | Palo Alto, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-time

Senior Software Engineer - VR
[https://apply.workable.com/strivr-1/j/40D585FDD1/](https://apply.workable.com/strivr-1/j/40D585FDD1/)

Lead Software Engineer - Backend
[https://apply.workable.com/j/76B37D39E3](https://apply.workable.com/j/76B37D39E3)

Staff Software Engineer - Backend
[https://apply.workable.com/j/4CB9B6E14A](https://apply.workable.com/j/4CB9B6E14A)

Staff Software Engineer - Data Platform
[https://apply.workable.com/j/652059027E](https://apply.workable.com/j/652059027E)

At the intersection of technology, science, business and sports, Strivr offers
an end-to-end, VR-based immersive learning platform that changes the way
people around the world train, learn and perform. With a mission to elevate
performance through immersive experience, we are redefining an industry in
real time and shaping the future of learning.

We're looking for folks with expertise in VR/AR, Cloud, Data Engineering and
Graphics.

Find out more about us here:
[https://www.strivr.com/company/careers/](https://www.strivr.com/company/careers/)

------
mikehauschild
<> ASAPP (AI SaaS company HQ'ed in NYC, with offices in Mountain View, San
Francisco, and Buenos Aires <>

 _Founded six years ago, ASAPP is an AI software company with a vision for
completely transforming how knowledge workers perform (think customer service
agents for fortune 500 companies). We’ve built a cross-channel (voice and
text) platform that leverages ML /NLP to give human agents real-time
suggestions on what to do or say during a live customer conversation. We’re
able to see how the top 10% most efficient agents perform, and pass that
learning to the other 90%. The result is a first-to-market non-chatbot
solution that gives agents modern tools to provide customers with the best
possible experience.

_Open Roles (NY or remote in US): <> Sr Backend Engineer
(go/node/typescript/kubernetes/AWS for our core products team <> Application
Security Engineer

 _Current Series B ($185M - one of the highest-funded Series B startups in NY
venture capital history)_ News / Press about us:
[https://www.asapp.com/company/in-the-news/](https://www.asapp.com/company/in-
the-news/) _Headcount: ~350_ Perks: competitive base salary / equity/options
package / solid perks _All of our offices are closed due to COVID, so we are
100% WFH. When it 's safe to reopen, we'll still be remote optional until June
2021 at minimum. _Please reach out to me at mike@asapp.com if you're
interested in chatting.

------
kylixz
CTI | Devops Specialist | REMOTE/LOCAL |
[https://www.ctic.us/careers/](https://www.ctic.us/careers/)

Looking for skilled Dev(Sec)Ops individual to help standardize use of
technologies across all of our efforts. You'll be the first in our
organization explicitly with this skill set -- helping to containerize
existing software, standup pipelines in AWS, tweak existing CI/CI pipelines,
and work on automation to both the cloud and IoT devices. Check out the
posting for more info: [https://apply.workable.com/cti-
jobs/j/1FC19212D6/](https://apply.workable.com/cti-jobs/j/1FC19212D6/)

We also have other open positions for software and RF engineers.

Just mention you came from Steve on HN in your application. This is for a
fulltime position and full benefits. We are flexible on location and have very
flexible work policies. The entire company is working remote right now due to
COVID. You can hear a little more from employees --
[https://vimeo.com/411006823](https://vimeo.com/411006823) I know... might
seem scripted but I'm pretty happy here :) We do a decent amount of opensource
work:
[https://github.com/chesapeaketechnology](https://github.com/chesapeaketechnology)

------
dannyz3
3Box | Backend or Full Stack Engineer | NYC, Berlin, Remote | Full Time

Want to build a more interoperable web free of silos? 3Box is building the
decentralized information management network that connects the web through
users, unlocks permissionless innovation, and decouples data from platforms
and applications.

We're a small, highly technical team at the center of the web3 ecosystem. We
are extremely intentional, impact-driven, community focused (everything we do
is open source), and driven by nonstop learning and growth. We have a lot of
fun while we work - remote-first, with pods in NYC and Berlin - and travel to
amazing places for regular retreats.

We're adding a backend engineer to drive our core infrastructure development,
with strong collaboration with our CTO. As we roll out our new distributed
protocol and network we'll have some a number of novel and massive challenges
to tackle.

Learn more and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/3box/238f2fb0-1d25-4440-978d-843a35a57...](https://jobs.lever.co/3box/238f2fb0-1d25-4440-978d-843a35a57..).

More on 3Box and Ceramic Network: [https://3box.io/](https://3box.io/) ;
[https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic/blob/master/OVERVI...](https://github.com/ceramicnetwork/ceramic/blob/master/OVERVI..).

~~~
PudgePacket
The lever and github links are broken.

------
madhuhachowdary
Siam Computing|Angular JS Developer|Full Time|Chennai|Temporarily Remote

Siam Computing is a product development studio that work with growth-stage
startups to build solutions that disrupt their industry.

Job Responsibilities:

Angular JS Job Description: 1\. Proficient understanding of HTML, CSS, js,
jquery, bootstrap, photoshop, angular 2\. Basic understanding of server-side
CSS pre-processing platforms, such as LESS and SASS (added advantage) 3\.
Proficient understanding of client-side scripting and JavaScript frameworks,
including jQuery 4\. Good understanding of advanced JavaScript libraries and
frameworks of Angular. 5\. Good understanding of asynchronous request
handling, partial page updates, and AJAX 6\. Basic knowledge of image
authoring tools, to be able to crop, resize, or perform small adjustments on
an image. 7. Familiarity with tools such as Gimp or Photoshop is a plus. 8\.
Proficient understanding of cross-browser compatibility issues and ways to
work around them. 9\. Proficient understanding of code versioning tools, such
as Git 10\. Build reusable code and libraries for future use 11\. Ensure the
technical feasibility of UI/UX designs 12\. Assure that all user input is
validated before submitting to back-end

Skills Required:

HTML, CSS, JS, Jquery, bootstrap, Angular (versions above angular 2)
preferably Angular 2 - Angular 8, Photoshop.

Added advantage React JS basics or willingness to learn React Js

~~~
madhuhachowdary
reply to: madhuha.kmk@gmail.com

------
eli_Sa
FundApps | Multiple Positions | London, UK (Remote) | Full-time

FundApps helps investment managers monitor and comply with worldwide
regulations.We're a proud B-corp and bootstrapped. We believe focusing on
automation, testing and code quality enables us to move faster than our
competitors whilst delivering better software.

Engineering Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/863ef6aa-12f7-4c60-816e-604b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/863ef6aa-12f7-4c60-816e-604b8906e925)

Software Engineer (Full-stack/Back-end):
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/64ce99a6-9e5a-4e14-b814-64764...](https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/64ce99a6-9e5a-4e14-b814-64764d838b2b)

Software Engineer (Full-stack/Front-end):
[https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/06e88fe4-ec6d-4269-b44b-92b2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/fundapps/06e88fe4-ec6d-4269-b44b-92b2edbfae1c)

Come join us! We're motivated, friendly and collaborate closely (even when
Covid-19 has taken us out of our FundApps offices). We're running our
recruitment and onboarding process virtually.

Our tech stack: Front-end: React, Redux, Webpack, Gulp, Jest, Jasmine Back-end
: C#, Golang, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ Others: AWS, HAProxy, Atlas,
Terraform, Packer, SumoLogic, TeamCity, Octopus, Selenium, Sentry

~~~
flickzcode
Remote only within UK?

------
stereobit
Learnerbly | Software Engineer | Full Time | London, UK | ONSITE, REMOTE
(limited to Europe)

Learnerbly is a Workplace Learning Platform that enables people to be their
best selves at work. We work with organisations to create a progressive
learning culture that empowers their people to own their development, guides
them towards the best learning opportunities, and supports them in applying
their learnings.

We are looking to hire a passionate full-stack engineer with experience in
designing for and operating AWS based systems. Developing in
Javascript/TypeScript for an AWS Lambda based architecture, using AWS DynamoDB
and ElasticSearch, the ideal candidate should be familiar with these
technologies. This knowledge may come as professional experience or personal
research but you will be expected to speak knowledgeably about the state of
the art with respect to web application development and infrastructure design.
We like ‘geeks, and your ‘geek’ credentials are more important to us than your
professional or educational experience. Show us your personal projects, tell
us what you like and what you don’t like, about interesting things you have
read, projects you have been involved with, people you have met and what you
have learned.

Reach out to me or apply via
[https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-
engin...](https://learnerbly.teamtailor.com/jobs/917572-software-engineer-
full-stack?promotion=170004-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Frontend Engineer, Full stack engineer, Support Engineer | Amsterdam,
NL | VISA, ONSITE [https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

The ideal engineer for us has Python, Javascript and Go experience, deep
knowledge about the web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering).
But, we're looking for a variety of different roles, all talent welcome.
Please take a look at [https://jobs.surfly.com](https://jobs.surfly.com) or
shoot me a message directly: nicholas AT surfly.com

What we offer:

    
    
      - Market conform Salary
      - Ability to participate in stock option plan  (you'll join pre-series A)
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam (at the Singel)
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
      - New laptop of your choosing
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

Joining now is the perfect time: proven business model, primed for growth, but
still early enough to still be able to define the culture and join prior to
our series A.

------
ahochhaus
SameGoal Inc | Staff Software Engineer | Madison, WI | ONSITE (Post-Covid) |
Full-Time | [https://samegoal.com/](https://samegoal.com/)

SameGoal's web application allows districts to collaboratively and compliantly
document student participation in K-12 Special Programs such as Special
Education, Gifted Education, English Language Learning and TGRG. We are a
privately held, profitable company that operates without external capital to
ensure stability and strategic direction.

We are looking for someone with 5+ years of Software Engineering experience ;
10+ preferred, who can architect and develop significant infrastructure
projects, debug complex systems to isolate and resolve problems quickly,
mentor junior engineers to increase their productivity and foster a highly
collaborative environment, develop key new features & functionality end-to-end
including modification to our frontend and backend, initiates and leads
tactical engineering projects to streamline operations across the company, and
can keep our users happy with a user-friendly, low latency, highly stable
application experience.

Technology Stack: Backend - Go, PostgreSQL, K8s | Frontend - Closure Tools,
SPA | SCM - Git, Gerrit

Competitive salary and benefits package included. FLSA: Exempt. To comply with
federal law, SameGoal participates in E-Verify. SameGoal is an Equal
Opportunity Employer.

To apply, email cover letter and resume to jobs@samegoal.com

------
kundi
Nightwatch.io | Remote | Full-time | Elixir, Rust, Ruby, Go This is a fully
remote position, full-time or part-time, with flexible working hours and work
arrangements.

We’re looking for an experienced developer who enjoys working with server side
technologies and possesses a good mixture of DevOps and application
development chops, has been around the block a couple of times, and would like
to build forward-thinking and innovative solutions with experienced teammates
in a progressive-oriented environment.

About the role: You should have plenty of experience in building performant,
easy to use, well monitored and well tested APIs, creating and maintaining
robust web applications, designing efficient data flows, communicating
clearly, sharing knowledge and questioning existing solutions.

If you are a positive-oriented hacker who does not fit the traditional company
structure and resonates with the mindset of programming languages and
paradigms being just a tool and not a heavy personal attachment and
identification, then this role might be the right fit for you.

About the company: We’re a self funded SaaS company that primarily builds
forward-thinking tools for internet professionals. We are a bootstrapped
company that believes the future belongs to smaller companies that don’t
subscribe to the 9-to-5 corporate way of doing things. We believe that the
Silicon Valley era is over, and we are building a business that allows us to
enjoy the freedom of working remotely where each of us has the autonomy and
flexibility to have a high impact on the world with our work.

Devops Engineer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/devops-engineer)

Front-end Developer (Ember.js): [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/frontend-developer)

Elixir / Ruby Back-end Developer: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-
developer](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/backend-developer)

Product Manager: [https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://nightwatch.io/jobs/product-manager)

------
pxue
Fleet Complete
([https://www.fleetcomplete.com/](https://www.fleetcomplete.com/))

Fleet Complete is one of the fastest-growing IoT (Internet of Things)
companies across the globe. We are one of the world’s leaders in telematics
and connected mobility solutions for a wide variety of industries with fleets,
assets and mobile workers.

\- Toronto / Waterloo Ontario

\- Fully remote during Covid

\- Full time / Permanent

Proud to be named one of Greater Toronto’s Top Employers for 2020:
[http://content.eluta.ca/top-employer-fleet-
complete](http://content.eluta.ca/top-employer-fleet-complete)

\---

Hiring:

\- _Automation QA - Data_
([https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=ctCNdZLeSvY](https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=ctCNdZLeSvY))

\- _Senior Full Stack Developer_
([https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=3hSpnD8shv8](https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=3hSpnD8shv8))

\- _Data Developer_
([https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=b_HvS8xYscU](https://mycompas.net/fleetcomplete/?rpid=b_HvS8xYscU))

\---

Email resume or linkedIn direct to kelly.zhu@fleetcomplete.com

Mention HN to fast track screening ;)

------
ollierattue
GetMyBoat | Full Stack Developer (Python / React) | Full-time | Remote (USA,
Canada, Latin America)

GetMyBoat launched in 2013 in San Francisco and has grown to be the world’s
largest boat and watercraft experiences marketplace. With more than 130,000
listings in 184 countries and over 9,300 locations, there's something for
everyone, worldwide. The user-friendly platform is available online and on
mobile apps for both iOS & Android. GetMyBoat has seen explosive growth in
2020 and was recently awarded Apple's App of the day and featured in the Wall
Street Journal.

We are hiring a Full Stack Developer working with experience of Python /
Django and React JS. Candidate must be in a US timezone (USA, Canada, Latin
America). Position is fully remote, working with a small, high performance
global engineering team. In collaboration with our Head of Software
Development and Head of Product, success in this role is defined as building a
world class e-commerce marketplace experience.

See our hiring profile for more information on our company, hiring and
engineering processes
[https://www.offerzen.com/companies/getmyboat](https://www.offerzen.com/companies/getmyboat)

Further details of the position and information on how to apply can be found
at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z1Lt34s1NokrKhNrj7GQzRFQ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z1Lt34s1NokrKhNrj7GQzRFQAyXk3RRz0voRVeSfBKc/edit)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE U.K.

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning banking and accounting app that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
100,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is amazing (70!) -
customers love what we do and our team get to make a real impact.

We're a growing team of over 250 people. 50% of our engineering team are
distributed across the UK, the rest being based at our Edinburgh HQ (pre-
COVID). If you want to help us make small businesses AWESOME at doing their
finances, take a look at our vacancies ->
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers).

* Product engineers - you'll be working predominantly with Ruby on Rails but you don't need to have direct experience of it - we'll get you up to speed!

You can apply directly via the website but feel free to get in touch with me
(the CTO) directly – olly [at] freeagent [dot] com – if you have any
questions. Happy to chat!

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

~~~
hack_only
Do you sponsor visa?

------
nkrumm
UW Laboratory Medicine | ONSITE (Seattle, WA) | Full-Time Our department
maintains all clinical testing and laboratory operations at the UW Medical
Center, from sample collection to analysis and final reporting. We employ over
900 people and handle 30 million tests each year. In parallel, we research,
develop and operationalize novel diagnostics in genomics, mass spectrometry,
flow cytometry and automated imaging.

* Bioinformatics developer * within our NGS laboratory. We're looking for someone to develop and maintain our germline NGS data processing pipelines, as well as investigate new opportunities in a translational research context. Experience with germline specific bioinformatics tools, annotation databases, common bioinformatics file formats highly valued!

Our stack: Primarily Python, Nextflow, and React/PostgreSQL. PHI-compliant AWS
cloud infrastructure with push-to-deploy application servers and a batch-
processing pipeline.

Work environment: Very flexible work/remote schedule (currently fully remote),
excellent UW benefits, cross-sectional work environment where you will be
working with technologists, trainees, physicians and laboratory directors. The
UW maintains a "Patients are First" model of operation-- your contribution at
UW Laboratory Medicine will impact the health and lives of those patients!

Please reach out at nkrumm@gmail with a resume if interested. At this time we
cannot support fully-remote (not in PNW) applicants or those needing visas.

Thanks, Nik.

------
erex78
August Health | Product Designer | San Francisco or REMOTE (USA for now) |
Full time

We're working on a new company to improve how people age in our country. A
demographic "perfect storm" is brewing over the next 25 years: (1) the 80+
population will double to more than 30 million people, (2) the family
caregiver ratio will almost cut in half (and is further hurt as more children
move away from their parents), and (3) as life expectancy rises, people are
living for years with complex health issues and disability.

And annual long term care costs are about $400 billion today. Our goal is to
make a significant difference in care quality for elders and put a dent in
healthcare costs in the country.

>> We are looking for a full-time product designer as one of our earliest full
time hires. The right fit is an end-to-end product designer who can span user-
research to full resolution mocks - a longer job description is at
augusthealth.com

Prior to this, we cofounded and sold a big-data mapping company, Mapsense, to
Apple. Our team of 7 has a strong technical background and also includes a
physician with years of experience with geriatric patients. We recently raised
a round of financing from tier-1 VCs.

The first few hires for a company set the engineering practices, philosophy,
culture for the future - and we are looking for people who are excited by
these parts of company building in addition to the technical parts.

~~~
ishwarn
I don't work at August Health, but I want to chime in and say that Erez and
team are building something really exciting here. I'd reach out if you're
looking for something mission driven with passionate founders.

------
m0shen
Hubdoc @ Xero | Full-time | Onsite | Toronto |
[https://www.hubdoc.com](https://www.hubdoc.com)

Senior Software Developer (Toronto):
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero/b10fc082-5b3c-49a3-9d4c-e1c9445ef...](https://jobs.lever.co/xero/b10fc082-5b3c-49a3-9d4c-e1c9445ef6d1?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx)

Hubdoc is a document automation service for accountants, bookkeepers, and
small business owners. With Hubdoc, you can automatically import all your
financial documents & export them into data you can use.

Xero is a beautiful, easy-to-use platform that helps small businesses and
their accounting and bookkeeping advisors grow and thrive.

You will become an integral member of our Dataflow team who are responsible
for our document processing pipeline which integrates our upstreams,
downstreams and machine learning to process millions of our financial
documents per month, along with the internal tools/applications supporting it.
We work extensively with Node.js, Postgres, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, AWS and
Docker.

Apply via the link. I am a part of the hiring process for this specific role,
feel free to ask general questions here.

Lots of other roles in Toronto, Denver, New York, Wellington, and more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-
via=XwiHpkoGYx](https://jobs.lever.co/xero?lever-via=XwiHpkoGYx)

------
tarajraffi
Almond ObGyn | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE Bay Area, LA (once COVID-
safe), or REMOTE | Full-time

Almond is building an empowering ObGyn care experience.

To say the ObGyn experience today needs attention is an understatement. 3 out
of 4 of women in the US are not happy with their care; they are frustrated by
the impersonal interactions, loneliness, and inefficient communication cycles,
and it’s become clear that the standard care model for other specialties does
not work for ObGyn. Almond is an ObGyn that gives women the option to have
extraordinary care. We offer a personal connection between doctors and
patients, a community-infused care experience, and seamless, tech-enabled care
management. See more here:
[http://www.almondobgyn.com/](http://www.almondobgyn.com/)

We are a team of doctors and builders from Stanford, McKinsey, and tier-1
funded startups driven by a passion to change the way healthcare works. We're
just getting started and have had great early traction.

We’re looking to add founding members to our team — people that are passionate
about health and paradigm-changing consumer experiences, are energized by the
challenge of what we’re taking on, and want to have fun while doing it.

We’re hiring a Senior Software Engineer (backend), ideally somebody who is
excited by beautifully built administrative/backend tools

Please email me at tara at almondobgyn dotcom

------
marius-s
Hi, I'm Marius, Head of Engineering for backend at Citymapper. We want to help
people navigate their cities, getting them from A to B across all forms of
transport from trains to buses to cycles to walking and more. Join us and work
on an app that is a daily use-case for you and millions of city-dwellers in
cities around the world.

We're looking for almost any level of experience, from seasoned tech leaders
and people managers, to engineers with 1-2 years experience.

On backend I recommend you take a look at the kinds of work we do at
[[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)](https://citymapper.com/jobs\]\(https://citymapper.com/jobs\))
, whether it's processing reams of transport data or building user experiences
so good they're featured in the Design Museum in London.

If you've mastered both backend and frontend, then we're especially interested
in senior full-stack web engineers:
[[https://apply.workable.com/citymapper/j/DA33FBBD15/](https:/...](https://apply.workable.com/citymapper/j/DA33FBBD15/\]\(https://apply.workable.com/citymapper/j/DA33FBBD15/\))

Feel free to apply at the links, or you can contact our hiring engineer
directly at [michael@citymapper.com](mailto:michael@citymapper.com) if you
have any questions (no recruiters please - even though you will ignore this
anyway…)

------
gzimerman-rxr
RXR Realty | New York City, NY | Full Time | Onsite | Software Engineering

The Digital Lab at RXR is hiring! We are building a platform and a suite of
services to empower Residents, Employees, and Tenants across our residential,
commercial, and hospitality properties. We want to optimize how people live,
work, stay, and play at our properties, and RXR is perfectly positioned in the
"new normal" to deploy the Lab's productivity, efficiency, and safety
technologies across our full portfolio.

RXR is one of the largest landlords in the Tri-State Area, involved in Grand
Central Tower, Pier 57, 5 Times Square, 75 Rockefeller Plaza (including one of
the world's first Airbnb hotels), The Helmsley Building, a new JetBlue
terminal at JFK, and many other impactful, massive scale projects. We are
strongly supported by the RXR executive team, including our CEO Scott Rechler,
who personally oversees the Digital Lab.

We are seeking exceptional engineers to join our growing team. If you are
passionate about technology, large scale consumer facing products, and real
estate, let's chat to see if we have a role for you. Together we can shape the
future of real estate technology!

Engineering roles include: Full-stack, Backend, Frontend, Data Science,
DevOps, QA

Core technologies: Javascript, Azure, AWS (Amplify, Lambda, DynamoDB, GraphQL,
Cognito, Pinpoint), React, React Native; Mobile experience preferred

To apply or find out more, please contact Tara Tretsven at
ttretsven@rxrrealty.com.

------
botkeeper
Botkeeper | Fullstack, ML, Data, Infra Engineering | Charlotte, NC; Boston, MA
| ONSITE

Maybe someday I'll meet someone who is excited about bookkeeping but today the
list of complaints is long; it's tedious, it's manual, it's error-prone... it
simply doesn't scale. Botkeeper's mission is to change this status quo and
deliver services that lift this burden off the shoulders of accounting firms
and business owners.

Delight, adapt, scale. We achieve this by developing technology that bends to
the needs of individual businesses, are easy to interact with and can deliver
at a consistent high-quality bar.

Botkeeper is a Series B startup with engineering offices located in Charlotte
and Boston (of course... currently all remote) and scaling quickly! We are a
small and growing team of T-shaped engineers who have an insatiable desire to
learn new technologies, develop exciting scalable solutions and teach each
other as we collaborate on projects. Being a part of this team provides an
opportunity to work across a variety of technical domains, while contributing
insights from your own experiences and domain expertise.

Just a dose of technologies we love! ReactJS, NodeJS, Python, Kubernetes and
the AWS eco-system

Interested in helping us drive this change? Email us at
hackernews@botkeeper.com and tell us a bit about yourself!

[https://www.botkeeper.com/botkeeper-
careers](https://www.botkeeper.com/botkeeper-careers)

------
emilycanarelli
Assured Information Security (AIS) is a cyber and information security company
with 10 office locations across the United States. What started as a group of
engineers working around pool table has turned into an industry-leading
company with over 350 employees. From testing drones and searching for
vulnerabilities in software to building tools for the cyber warfighter, AIS
leads groundbreaking efforts in both government and commercial spaces with a
focus on research and innovation.

Our emphasis is on meaningful growth opportunities and creativity. Employees
are encouraged to experiment with new ideas and find their own path to
success. We’ll help foster your advancement through education, training and
career development.

We have multiple open positions for software engineers, reverse engineers,
network engineers, analysts and more.

Click here for our current openings: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/job-openings/)

We also have a hacking challenge for anyone who might want to have some fun
and test their skills:
[https://hack.ainfosec.com/](https://hack.ainfosec.com/)

If you know someone who might be a good fit at AIS, check out our talent
referral program: [https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/talent-
referral/](https://www.ainfosec.com/careers/talent-referral/)

------
jakequist
Sequoia Capital | Menlo Park, CA | Venture Capital - Data Science &
Engineering | REMOTE during SiP, On-Site One Day A Week Afterwards | Full Time

We are a small group of senior technologists operating in Sequoia Capital. Our
group’s mission is to use data and software to invest in the world’s most
promising startups.

We seek senior software engineers. Most of our work is in the backend and
centered on data infrastructure. However, we also have opportunities to work
on consumer-grade frontend projects. Ideally, you will have 10+ years of
industry experience and feel confident building large distributed systems.

We are a small team and hope to remain small for a long time to come. We
operate on high degrees of trust and autonomy. This is a fantastic opportunity
for engineers who want startup-like camaraderie while enjoying all the
benefits of a large employer. Just like a startup, there is an opportunity to
share in the financial upside.

Sequoia offers robust benefits, team volunteering opportunities, and invests
in training and personal development for all team members. The work you do at
Sequoia ultimately drives returns for our Limited Partners, many of which are
nonprofits and schools like the Ford Foundation, Mayo Clinic and MIT.

Please send your resume (or LinkedIn Profile) to quist@sequoiacap.com

------
Dsuniga14
Qualia | Fullstack Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Salary
+ Options

Qualia (qualia.com) is a startup making web applications for real estate
professionals. We have raised over 95M in total funding, have not stopped
hiring throughout COVID and are actively looking to add 50 folks to the team
before the end of the year.

We are making it easier to buy and sell homes by taking the process online.

Solving the real estate coordination problem makes for some really fun
engineering and design challenges, and opportunities to make the process
better for everyone involved.

About US: \- Well funded with years of runway \- Own 20% of a 40 Billion
dollar industry \- Actively hiring during a world recession \- Personal and
Career Growth opportunities \- 5X revenue Growth last 18 months \- All 3
Founders are Forbes 30 Under 30 Award recipients \- Recently named as one of
the best startup employers in 2020. -Named one of the "50 Future Unicorns" by
CB Insights and Fast Company.

Contact David at David.Suniga<at>qualia.com!

------
neeve
Neeve Research |
[https://www.neeveresearch.com](https://www.neeveresearch.com) | Bay Area, New
York & India | Sr. Java Software Engineers | Full-Time | Onsite (Remote during
Covid-19)

Neeve Research offer the X Platform, a distributed data and compute framework
that is used to process massive amounts of big and fast data in real time. X
combines big-data storage, fast-data streaming, and real-time data processing
in a single holistic offering thus supercharging the data management, real-
time compute and analytical capabilities of the enterprise. X based systems
are microservices based in which each microservice manages private in-memory
state, is horizontally scalable, fault tolerant, ultra-performant and
collaborates with other Microservices using fire-n-forget, exactly once
message passing. X is an easy to use and highly flexible framework, and is
being used to implement a wide variety of enterprise systems ranging from high
performance data stores, low latency stream processors, real-time analytics
engines and machine learning pipelines to complex, highly collaborative
miroservices applications.

Our customers include Fortune Global 500 Bank, who is using us to power their
Equity Trading platform, and Fortune 500 travel and hospitality giant, using
us as the backbone of their e-commerce system for point of sales
personalization.

Careers:
[https://www.neeveresearch.com/careers](https://www.neeveresearch.com/careers)

Apply: jobs@neeveresearch.com

------
jdleesmiller
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE (UK or EU) | Product Specialist

Overleaf builds modern collaborative authoring tools for scientists — like
Google Docs for Science. We have over six million registered users from around
the world. Our primary product is an online, real time collaborative editor
for papers, theses, technical reports and other documents written in the LaTeX
markup language.

We’re looking for a product specialist to help us support our growing number
of institutional and enterprise (B2B) customers, from pre-sales through to
onboarding and then operation. This is a highly technical role, involving a
detailed understanding of how to install (for on-premise editions), configure,
operate and troubleshoot our products, and how to integrate them with customer
IT systems and processes.

Some reasons you’d enjoy working with us:

\- Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free
Software.

\- Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.
We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face
time (coronavirus permitting).

\- Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Core hours 2pm–5pm UK time.

\- We’re helping scientists get their jobs done faster, which is a good thing
now more than ever!

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/overleaf/j/4BA8E719C5/](https://apply.workable.com/overleaf/j/4BA8E719C5/)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Infrastructure Engineer | Linux Engineer | Product Consulting
Associate | Product Manager | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a technology and tech-enabled services company. We deliver front,
middle, and back office solutions to some of the world’s most sophisticated
institutional asset managers, hedge funds, asset allocators, and banks.
Through a combination of advanced automation, innovative data management
tools, and anomaly-resolution workflows, Arcesium’s clients can achieve a
single source of truth, scalable to millions of data points, for use
throughout their entire organization.

Building on a platform developed and tested by one of the world's leading
investment and technology development firms, the D. E. Shaw group, Arcesium
launched as an independent company in 2015. Arcesium received additional
equity backing from a second seed client, Blackstone Alternative Asset
Management, the world's largest discretionary allocator to hedge funds. Since
then, we have grown to support more than $200 billion in assets with a staff
of over 900 software engineering, accounting, operations, and treasury
professionals.

Arcesium is hiring for the following roles:

\- Infrastructure Engineer \- Linux Engineer \- Product Consulting Associate
\- Product Manager

To learn more about these positions, please visit our
[https://arcesium.com/careers.html](https://arcesium.com/careers.html). To be
considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
SlowGrab
Lyst | Data Engineer | London, England, UK | Onsite | Full-time

Lyst ([https://lyst.com/](https://lyst.com/)) is a search and discovery
platform that helps fashion lovers find the right item, in the right size at
the right price. We connect over 100M consumers globally with over 12.000
brands and 8.5M products, giving them a simpler, more engaging and better
buying experience. Lyst is 10 years old and has 135 employees, of which around
50 in engineering.

In addition to a competitive salary, these are some of our perks:

* Private Healthcare by Vitality * Learning & conferences budget £1500 * 29 paid vacation days (in addition to the 8 bank holidays) * Enhanced maternity and paternity leave

Full job description / Apply here:

Data Engineer [https://bit.ly/30trTa3|](https://bit.ly/30trTa3|) Backend
Engineer [https://bit.ly/33sO0PT](https://bit.ly/33sO0PT) | Full Stack
Engineer [https://bit.ly/2DxMwsO](https://bit.ly/2DxMwsO) | Data Scientist
[https://bit.ly/3gxeVO6](https://bit.ly/3gxeVO6) | Senior Software Engineer
[https://bit.ly/2WSpBL7](https://bit.ly/2WSpBL7)

Find our more about Lyst and our open roles here
[https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/](https://www.lyst.co.uk/careers/)

------
haleysasser
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto, and more
| Onsite & Remote in North America www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

We also have opportunities in Europe at PeopleDoc, a company we acquired last
year: www.people-doc.com/company/careers . Hiring in France, Germany, Spain,
London, and Remote.

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture. We just
merged with Kronos, another HCM provider, and we are very excited about the
future of our combined companies!

We are hiring for a variety of product development positions, including:

Cloud Data Engineer, Product Manager, Front End Mobile Developer, and more.

Although our entire company is currently working from home due to Covid-19,
typically, about 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have
an unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech
Company to Work For in 2020 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | REMOTE (Europe) or
Eindhoven (the Netherlands)

TalkJS lets developers build the perfect custom chat feature in hours instead
of months. We're product driven and we power communication inside online
marketplaces, community sites, trading platforms and so on. We care
tremendously about quality: We're out to build the tool that every developer
worldwide will use to build chat/communication features.

Currently in the market for:

    
    
        * Senior Web/Product Designer (web/ui/ux)
        * Senior Backend Developer (Elixir)
        * iOS Developer
        * Android Developer
    

Our stack is mainly React, TypeScript, Elixir and PostgreSQL. Nearly the
entire company is product people, founders are a designer and a programmer.

TalkJS touches millions of people and is growing quickly. We're in it for the
long run: we combine a hungry ambition for growth with a healthy and flexible
work/life balance. We expect a lot from each other and give a lot of support
and freedom in return. Sound good?

More info on both positions, + how to apply:
[https://talkjs.com/jobs/](https://talkjs.com/jobs/)

\---

All jobs are remote (Europe) or on-site in Eindhoven, NL. We're organized as a
fully distributed team. No recruiters or agencies, please.

------
myrloc
Bellhop | bellhop.com | Backend Engineer (Go) | Remote (US), Ft. Lauderdale,
Atlanta, Chattanooga | Full-Time

We’re making moving easier for everyone.

I’m an engineer on our small, close-knit team of developers (we’re a team of 5
backend engineers in an engineering team of 20). We’re looking for more
backend engineers to help us scale with the growth we’re seeing, even through
this pandemic. Our team is passionate about strong engineering principles that
lead to highly scalable, reliable, and responsive systems. Every one of us has
a big impact on the foundations of the business, and we’re looking for
dedicated engineers who like working directly with stakeholders on improving
the bottom line.

What’s our stack? Go \- Terraform \- Kuberentes \- AWS (incl. Dynamo, Lambda,
API GW) \- GQL & REST \- Salesforce & Heroku Connect

We’re on a mission to transform the $15B moving market into a space that’s
more trustworthy, reliable, and fun. How? By combining a flexible skilled
labor force, automation, highly reliable operations management, seamless
customer experience, and incredible customer service.

Join the team that’s helping make this possible!

Job description (Lever):
[https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/c612546d-cee0-428c-9a79-1666c...](https://jobs.lever.co/bellhops/c612546d-cee0-428c-9a79-1666cb04f643?lever-
via=M9vT2_ugDN)

Or drop me a line at zk at bellhop dot com

------
susanne_audatic
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | SysAdmin & Deep
Learning Engineer | [http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building
systems to intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning
technology and unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows
users to customize sounds to their individual taste. Applications include
effortless interactions in noisy places (especially for people with hearing
impairments), and realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a
young, driven and dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We
value each team member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s
contribution to make our vision come true. You are encouraged to
constructively challenge our ideas and can expect to be involved in the
decisions that shape the future of our company. Tech: Linux, Python with
Tensorflow, Android & iOS and some AWS. We are looking for smart and curious
people who either like to manage our in-house cluster and infrastructure
(SysAdmin) or build novel network architectures (Deep Learning Engineer).
Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
racheddy
Amazon Scout | Seattle, WA | ROS Software Engineer | Remote Temporarily,
Onsite Afterwards | Full Time

At Amazon, we continually invest in new technologies to benefit customers.
We’ve been hard at work developing a new, fully-electric delivery system –
Amazon Scout – designed to safely get packages to customers using autonomous
delivery devices. These devices were created by Amazon, are the size of a
small cooler, and roll along sidewalks at a walking pace.

We developed Amazon Scout at our research and development labs in Seattle,
ensuring the devices can safely and efficiently navigate around pets,
pedestrians, and anything else in their path. These labs give engineers,
scientists, and our operations staff the opportunity to quickly build and test
the delivery devices. We don’t need to wait on external parts or software
updates; we can rapidly prototype hardware components and write new code, and
are able to validate our efforts in real-time.

The future is right around the corner, and we couldn’t be more excited. Come
join us!

For more info:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1140417/](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1140417/)

Please apply via previous link or send resumes to racheddy@amazon.com.

------
ajessu
Waitr | Multiple positions | REMOTE (US), FULL-TIME |
[https://waitrapp.com/](https://waitrapp.com/)

Founded in 2013 and based in Lafayette, Louisiana, Waitr is a leader in on-
demand food ordering and delivery. Waitr, along with Bite Squad connect local
restaurants to hungry diners in underserved U.S. markets. Together they are a
convenient way to discover, order and receive great food from local
restaurants, national chains and grocery stores. As of June 30, 2020, Waitr
and Bite Squad operated in small and medium sized markets in the United States
in over 600 cities.

We're looking for senior engineers, for positions listed bellow:

    
    
      - Mobile Engineers (Android and iOS, Xamarin)
      - Mobile Engineers (Android and iOS, React Native)
      - Backend Engineer (PHP/Symfony)
      - Backend Engineers (Nodejs)
      - Senior Devops Engineer (AWS, Cloudformation, Ansible)
      - Security Engineer
      - Web and Mobile QA Analyst
    

Stack: AWS, Docker, PHP/Symfony, Nodejs, React Serverless, Lambda, ECS,
ElasticBeanstalk, CloudFormation, Ansible

[https://waitrapp.com/careers/jobs?team=Engineering](https://waitrapp.com/careers/jobs?team=Engineering)

If you want to learn more about what we do, feel free to reach out at albert
at bitesquad dot com.

~~~
samelawrence
I don't know how to say this without sounding rude, but your application form
is overly burdensome.

------
mherle
Goodbox ([https://goodbox.in](https://goodbox.in)) | Bangalore | Backend
Engineers and Android Devs | Full-time, Contract, INTERN | Bangalore

Goodbox is an online grocery platform that helps consumers to order from local
supermarkets and get orders fulfilled within 2 hours. We provide online
storefront as well as logistics support to local grocery supermarkets to help
them be competitive with pure online stores. We believe in making the local
grocer be competitive enough that it can take the whole consumption potential
around its 1-2 km radius. Doing all these in a unit-economics positive way
(yeah, I know) is our goal. Higher concentration of demand, Sensible delivery
radius and flexible delivery SLA - is what is making this possible. We're
expanding to cover whole of BLR. We've been remote for few months before
COVID-19 with occassional meet for brainstorming and nailing down of
requirements across team.

Stack: \- Python/NodeJS/MySQL/Kubernetes on GCP on the backend. \-
Angular/React for frontend. \- ionic/Kotlin for Android.

Hiring for: \- Frontend Engineers \- Backend Engineers \- Android Devs

Experience: Both 0-2 years as well as 3-5 years

Please write to me directly at mahesh@goodbox.in with the title "HN: Software
Engineer" and a short note on what piqued your interest in Goodbox.

------
dbRM
OpSourced | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | REMOTE (US Only) | Hiring Junior to
Senior Levels

[https://opsourced.com](https://opsourced.com)

OpSourced is a team of DevOps Experts providing Managed DevOps, DevOps-as-a-
Service, Lift & Shift Operations, and project based consulting for companies
around the globe. We help companies adopt DevOps practices and give our
customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an internal team.

You'll work with all the major cloud providers while managing fleets of
instances and containers, along with their automation, orchestration,
monitoring, and alert response. If you've ever wanted to work at a scale that
few companies do, you'll find the right challenge here with us!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Experience with config management or automation frameworks. (i.e. Ansible / Terraform / CloudFormation / Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure in a Linux Environment.

* Strong DevOps Experience and Customer Service mindset.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation.

* U.S. Residents Only.

Interested? Tell us what you can bring to the team by emailing
hiring@opsourced.com !

------
bluelinked
PayPal | Fulltime | Remote Only (US-based) | Hiring Javascript Application
Engineers

The Checkout Web team builds the user experiences used by millions of buyers
across the globe. We don’t think buying online has to be a “one size fits all”
process, we’re on a mission to provide smarter, more tailored, experiences to
all of our users. It’s a future where buyers can pay the way they want with
all the accompanying benefits, all without sellers needing to know anything
about a complex global e-commerce ecosystem. The team is at the forefront of
GraphQL adoption at PayPal, and we’re using React to build dynamic UIs as we
explore and test new concepts and smart experiences. We’re seeking an
experienced engineers to join us on this journey — you’ll be working with a
team of intelligent, passionate people and helping shape the future of PayPal.

Web Application Engineers: [https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/web-
applications...](https://jobsearch.paypal-corp.com/en-US/job/web-applications-
engineer/J3W4CM72HY8TTCMS77Y)

We have several openings within my team as well as within other teams--so drop
me a line even if my particular opening doesn't sound interesting and I'll
help you find the right place! You can contact me at swesthafer at paypal dot
com.

------
dbish
Amazon Web Services (AWS - Game Technologies group)| Various roles | Seattle
(though currently WFH) | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://aws.amazon.com/gametech/](https://aws.amazon.com/gametech/)

I am the senior manager (skip-level manager) for these roles so feel free to
email me with questions. We have 2 mid level software development engineering
roles open. We work on cutting edge tech that helps games and simulations run
on AWS and scale in ways they couldn't alone. I am looking for people with
distributed service development (we do most of this in Java), and low level
systems development skills (Rust). We're building an all new AWS service,
solving hard technical problems, and we get to have games as a customer, which
is pretty awesome to me.

Links: (service focused SDE role)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069398/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069398/software-development-
engineer), (low-level systems SDE role)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069386/software-
development...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1069386/software-development-
engineer)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Emailing you on your person email address (mentioned in your profile) is okay?

~~~
dbish
yes

------
synference
Return On Art | Vienna, Austria | Front End Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://returnonart.com/](https://returnonart.com/)

Return on Art is an online art platform experiencing explosive sales growth,
prompting us to hire a dedicated front-end developer.

Create and maintain a beautiful mobile-focused eCommerce website for art
patrons around the world! To be a good fit for this role, you should be
intrigued by the opportunity to make key decisions for our front-end
technology stack and to own the responsibility to build slick user
experiences.

 _What you 'll do_

    
    
      - Write JavaScript code using the best practices
    
      - Come up with novel designs to create a polished art discovery and purchase experience
    
      - Creatively prototype and design new features
    
      - Utilize analytics data and A/B tests to discover and overcome customer pain points.
    

_How to get an interview_

While work experience is good, we ultimately value results over experience. We
ask that you point toward previous work that showcases your frontend and user
interface skills. This could be presented as a personal or professional
project that's running live or a code repository with description of what it
does, screenshots of past products you have worked on and how they looked like
in a shipped state with some explanation of what parts you worked on, and how
it was built or any other type of portfolio or previous work that you can walk
us through.

Please send your application and pointers to previous work to
careers@returnonart.com

------
cyen
Honeycomb.io | Full-time | Remote, authorized to work in the US + Canada |
Product Manager, Customer Success Eng, Product Eng, Eng Manager, Account Exec

Honeycomb is built to help engineering teams deeply explore and understand
their own production systems — in real time. It's a service for the near and
present future, where distributed systems are the new default, every service
is a platform, and empowered generalist software engineers are the new ops. We
are passionate about consumer-quality developer tools and excited to build a
product that raises our industry's expectations of what our tools can do for
us.

Job links (and threads by the hiring managers!) can be found here:

* Product Manager [https://twitter.com/fishmegs/status/1290347660319154177](https://twitter.com/fishmegs/status/1290347660319154177)

* Customer Success Engineer [https://twitter.com/irvingpop/status/1280982010937241600](https://twitter.com/irvingpop/status/1280982010937241600)

* Product Engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/honeycomb/2605efc2-2f69-4193-bc21-4524...](https://jobs.lever.co/honeycomb/2605efc2-2f69-4193-bc21-45242a1ac814)

* Engineering Manager [https://jobs.lever.co/honeycomb/db0b0b03-930a-439a-a4ee-dea3...](https://jobs.lever.co/honeycomb/db0b0b03-930a-439a-a4ee-dea30f58e970)

------
eyberg
NanoVMs | SF, NY, Remote (US) | Kernel Eng | Full Time

NanoVMs is building out unikernel tooling and infrastructure. We have open
source at [https://github.com/nanovms/nanos](https://github.com/nanovms/nanos)
&& [https://github.com/nanovms/ops](https://github.com/nanovms/ops). We can
run things like go and rust webservers up to 2x as fast on platforms like
google cloud today.

We are specifically looking for more full-time kernel engineers so we can
increase our velocity. We are well-funded by great investors and have revenue
from extremely large customers.

You can submit here:

[https://nanovms.breezy.hr/](https://nanovms.breezy.hr/)

or just email me.

This is listed as remote but it's really just corona remote. We have a very
strong preference for those who are either in the Bay Area or willing to
relocate. We do have an office that we intend to fill up. Second choice would
be New York as we have engineers based there as well. We are open for remote
anywhere else in the US for now so don't be shy if you're 50 miles from
nowhere in WY as long as you have a great internet connection and the mad
skills.

We've found some of our great engineers have backgrounds coming from
{networking, storage} companies and traditional embedded backgrounds.

For the right candidate we can move extremely fast.

~~~
mindentropy
Could you please share your email address?

------
orhan-b
Love SOCCER? ML/CV ENGINEER? Read on!!

I’m leading a team of 6 through the development of an AI camera that auto-
record soccer games, mainly focused on youth soccer. Our mission is to help
young athletes get discovered and improve.

I’m the sole founder of this project, and I feel like it’s time for me to
bring on an ML/CV engineer as a co-founder or team member. I’m very good with
my time and managing the project, but I’ve come to a point where to
successfully and efficiently keep up the momentum I need someone I can count
on to spearhead the AI development.

We’ve made significant progress in the last 12 months: Our ML model is around
60% complete. Our video stitching software is nearly finished. Community
building is strong on social media. We have interest from local teams to try
the product. A local investor (LA) is mentoring us.

If you have extra time in your hands, good at what you do, want to push
boundaries in the intersection of sports and AI, feeling ready to become a co-
founder, take commitments seriously, and want to make real change in youth
sports then let’s chat more about the project and get to know each other.
There's a small budget. If you’re looking for a big paycheck, skip this post.
This group is more of a garage story. Thank you. orhan (at) playgroundvision
/dot/ com. Mention HN in your subject.

------
mkx
Dover | San Francisco, CA | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE or
REMOTE | [https://www.dover.io/careers](https://www.dover.io/careers)

Dover is a full-service sourcer for the fastest growing companies in North
America. We help many top startups hire the best talent for their open roles
by taking over their sourcing and scheduling.

The Dover engineering team is small but incredibly effective. We value
productivity over face-time, action over inaction, and focus over feature
creep.

As one of our first few engineers, you'll have a massive level of ownership
over our engineering culture, end-to-end ownership over the systems that you
build, and influence on product direction.

At the core of what we're building is a simple question—"is person X a good
fit for job Y"—but doing this well is challenging, requiring a combination of
large-scale data scraping, aggregation and processing. We pride ourselves in
automating things nobody thought possible.

We primarily code in Python, with some occasional JavaScript. We leverage
Kubernetes heavily for our orchestration and deployment. We also make
extensive use of Google Cloud, Docker, Postgres, Mongo, and ElasticSearch
within our infrastructure.

You're a full-stack or backend engineer with 3+ years of software experience
at one or more companies with a strong engineering culture. You're ready to be
an individual contributor, design and build sophisticated systems quickly, and
work in a fast-paced environment.

Contact: hello@dover.io

------
ishikawa
PackIOT | Florianopolis, Brazil (Onsite) | Several Engineering Positions |
[https://www.careers-page.com/packiot](https://www.careers-page.com/packiot)

We are looking for first-class talents to join us at PackIOT | Data For
Action. (10 positions in Brazil and Portugal)! Our company is in full
expansion, with customers in Switzerland, USA, Canada, Portugal, Hungary, and
Brazil. More than just technical skills, PackIOT is focusing on people who are
willing to learn and develop constantly.

Part-Time Product Manager / Project Manager
([https://lnkd.in/eUbgbqK](https://lnkd.in/eUbgbqK))

Junior Back End Developer / Automation Engineer
([https://lnkd.in/ejQ3t-j](https://lnkd.in/ejQ3t-j))

Senior Full Stack Developer
([https://lnkd.in/exkGhSk](https://lnkd.in/exkGhSk))

UX Designer (Intern) ([https://lnkd.in/erUc-KE](https://lnkd.in/erUc-KE))

Data Science Specialist ([https://lnkd.in/ehsmM7b](https://lnkd.in/ehsmM7b))

Back end Developer (Intern)
([https://lnkd.in/e4jjK64](https://lnkd.in/e4jjK64))

------
ljsokal
MongoDB -- NYC, Palo Alto, or Remote USA | Core Software Engineers, Server |
Full-Time | Base + RSU's We're growing our Server organization and looking to
bring on Software Engineers at various levels to our Sharding, Replication,
Query, and Storage Execution teams. You'd be building out scalable
infrastructure four our distributed database in C++. Any interest? Please
reach out to me at lauren.sokal@mongodb.com, or apply directly through our
careers page.

------
malz
Roadster | Frontend & Backend Engineers | Palo Alto, San Francisco, or remote

Roadster is modernizing the process of buying a car. Our customers are car
dealers who had to close their showrooms when Covid-19 hit and move their
business online. Now we have thousands of customers who are selling online
using Roadster: we host the consumer website, list vehicles, quote up-front
prices, gather your credit, and our dealers deliver new or used cars to your
home. As the showrooms reopen, we are running on iPads and kiosks and bring
the same modern experience into the store. Buyers save hours and dealers sell
more cars with fewer sales agents.

Roadster is looking for full-stack software engineers to join our team of 12
developers in a 100+ person company. We focus obsessively on both the consumer
experience as well as building the most complete and accurate content and
workflow for automotive data. If you love to achieve a lot on a small friendly
team, own features, and contribute to a successful growing business, we'd like
to talk.

Our stack is built on Rails, VueJS, Postgres, Elastic and Redis. You have a CS
degree and 2+ years of experience shipping quality web apps.

See [https://roadster.com/about](https://roadster.com/about) and email me at
mike@roadster.com to apply.

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Frontend and Full Stack Senior Software Engineer
| Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE
[https://www.defensestorm.com](https://www.defensestorm.com)

DefenseStorm is a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, show cool dashboards, and simplify demonstrating compliance
to their regulators and auditors.

I got my job here through an HN Who's Hiring post 5 years ago, and I love
working here. Strong engineering culture - weekly hour 'topic sync' to share
knowledge, minimal meetings, flexible hours/wfh, happy customers that give
good feedback, and interesting problems to solve. Sales just closed our best
quarter ever, and we recently moved into a new office near the ferry terminal
with waterfront views! Currently our engineering team is fully remote for
COVID and are conducting interviews remotely.

We use AngularJS/Angular (upgrade in progress), Typescript, Java 11,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're built on AWS. Our interview loop is a
1-hour phone screening, followed by a ~4 hours video call - and we've designed
it to approximate realistic day-to-day coding and code review (no algorithm
riddles).

Email jobs [at] defensestorm [dot] com or apply here:
[https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/](https://angel.co/company/defensestorm/jobs/)

------
pmonasterio
Kalepa | Senior Backend and Full-Stack Engineers | New York, NY & Completely
Remote | Full-time | VISA
[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa) Kalepa is a
New York based, VC backed, startup building software to transform and disrupt
the $1T commercial insurance market.

Engineers and designers at Kalepa are solving interesting and challenging
problems at the intersection of big data pipelines, cutting-edge machine
learning models, intuitive frontend apps, and robust infrastructure. You will
be working in a small team building technology from the ground up with the
latest stack.

One trillion dollars are spent globally each year on commercial insurance.
However, the process for estimating the risk associated with a given business
across various perils is still reliant on inefficient and inaccurate forms and
research. This information asymmetry leads to a broken set of incentives and a
poor experience for both businesses and insurers alike. By combining cutting
edge data science, enterprise software, and insurance expertise, Kalepa is
delivering precision underwriting at scale. Kalepa is turning real-world data
into a complete understanding of risk.

Kalepa's team members have worked at Facebook, Google, Amazon, ClassPass, APT
(acquired by Mastercard), the Israel Defense Forces, MIT, Berkeley, and UPenn.
We are backed by IA Ventures.

[https://angel.co/company/kalepa](https://angel.co/company/kalepa)

Contact: paul.monasterio@kalepa.co

------
dansilverberg
At Offchain Labs, we are building a platform to unlock the full potential of
smart contracts, making them private, affordable, and easy for developers. Our
working prototype of Arbitrum runs on top of Ethereum and interoperates with
native Ethereum contracts and tokens. We make smart contracts easier to
develop at scale, with production level security. Our developer tools do the
heavy lifting to add a flexible second layer to decentralized application
architecture so our clients can focus on business logic and user experience.

We are looking for full stack engineers that are active members of the
blockchain community and possess strong experience with frontend engineering
skills (React, CSS, TypeScript and JavaScript). Prior experience with Ethereum
development with JS (Truffle, Ethers, Web3, Solidity) is preferred. We are
always looking for the best and brightest to help us continue to drive
innovation with decentralized technology. If you are interested in developing
state of the art blockchain technology in a collaborative, fun and hardworking
team, then this is the job for you!

Click here to apply!

[https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-9...](https://jobs.lever.co/offchainlabs/519867f6-47a3-4a9a-ae08-963ffb867200)

------
trekking101
Koffie Labs | Data Engineer | NYC (remote in USA/Canada) | Full Time

This is a unique role that offers broad exposure to software engineering and
data science. We are eager to find underrepresented candidates who are early
in their career and don’t want to choose between engineering or data science.

Working with data science and engineering, you will be deeply enmeshed in the
critical nuances of disambiguation, normalization, standardization and other
ETL skills. You will also have the opportunity to work in all stages of our
software process from researching data sources to developing data pipelines
and building business intelligence visualization tools.

Koffie is an insurtech company purpose built for the autonomous vehicle era.
We are taking trucking and transportation insurance out of the dark ages,
using modern technology to deliver instant policies and capture the use of
advanced safety and autonomous technology. Free from legacy systems and
inefficient processes, Koffie uses AI-driven predictive models to deliver a
reimagined insurance experience for fleets while more accurately pricing its
risk.

Learn more/apply: [https://apply.workable.com/koffie-
labs/](https://apply.workable.com/koffie-labs/)

Please say HN referred you!

------
joeduffy
Pulumi ([https://pulumi.com](https://pulumi.com)) | Remote (Seattle HQ) | Full
Time

Pulumi is a cloud engineering startup whose flagship infrastructure as code
platform helps infrastructure teams and developers create modern cloud
architectures. Our open source SDK uses general-purpose languages and
ecosystems of tools to deliver apps and infrastructure across any cloud --
including AWS, Azure, Google Cloud, and Kubernetes -- with software
engineering practices like testing, sharing and reuse, and more. We offer a
SaaS for teams and enterprises using this SDK at scale.

If you enjoy working at the intersection of cloud infrastructure and developer
platforms, you'd love it here!

We have several positions open, including:

* Platform Engineer (Go/Python/JavaScript/TypeScript/C#)

* Full-Stack Engineer (JavaScript/TypeScript/Angular/Go)

* Customer Engineer (pre- and post-sales for AWS, Azure, Kubernetes, and more)

Our careers page has more details:
[https://pulumi.com/careers](https://pulumi.com/careers). Feel free to apply
there or just email joe at pulumi dot com (I'm a founder).

------
Anna_Zakaryan
JustWatch | Berlin, Germany | FULLTIME, ONSITE |
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)
JustWatch is the world's leading movie and TV show streaming guide.

We are mainly looking for talent for these specific roles:

• Head of Content/Metadata

• Product Manager

• Senior Backend Engineer (Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, ES)

• Frontend (Vue.JS, Ionic, Capacitor, TypeScript, React Native) — especially
with TV and mobile hybrid experience

• Site Reliability Engineer.

JustWatch promotes a culture of learning with a high degree of autonomy and
room for personal growth. We work on hard problems, with low politics, clear
focus and great context. We don't have any non-technical product management
and like it that way. Our development philosophy balances fast hacking with a
solid architectural foundation. We are a self-funded and profitable start-up,
founded in 2014 in Berlin and currently employing around 50 great people. If
you're into great code architecture, good naming, like to (continuously)
deliver production code and actually help build a product bringing value to
tens of millions monthly users already, let us know. For more on how we work,
our culture, values and engineering practices, be sure to check out our blog.

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at talent@justwatch.com. We don’t believe perfect CVs exist, we just want to
know who you are and who you want to become.

------
pgodzin
JW Player | Senior Software Engineer, Product Manager and Product Designer |
New York (NYC), NY | REMOTE currently, ONSITE likely | Full-time

JW Player pioneered video on the web over a decade ago and continues to
innovate as the world’s largest network-independent platform for video
delivery and intelligence. Media companies including Apartment Therapy,
Business Insider, and Univision, in addition to hundreds of thousands of
creators of all types and sizes, rely on JW Player to deliver and monetize
their content across all devices.

JW Player’s massive global footprint of over 2 billion unique devices creates
a powerful data graph of unique consumer insights and generates billions of
incremental video views.

JW Player also started as and continues to be the most popular open-source
video player:
[https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer](https://github.com/jwplayer/jwplayer)

All our openings can be found here:
[https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/](https://www.jwplayer.com/company/careers/)

Overall, we are seeing record video traffic over the past few months, and with
that comes a ton of great challenges to work on at a huge scale.

If interested in any of these roles, please email me at pgodzin@jwplayer.com

------
dstein_viaduct
Viaduct | ML Engineer, Data Engineer, Software Engineer | SF | Fulltime

At Viaduct, we are developing an end-to-end machine learning platform to
empower automakers to build safer, smarter, and personalized vehicles. Our
platform increases the accessibility and actionability of connected vehicle
data for automakers and their end-customers. We are a small, diverse team
motivated to solve the hardest problems in the automotive industry and are
looking for thoughtful and driven engineers to join us!

To get a sense of our engineering culture, check out the open-source projects
we've created or maintain:

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/kustomize-sops](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/kustomize-sops)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/hybridcontents](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/hybridcontents)

\- [https://github.com/jupyter-
incubator/sparkmagic](https://github.com/jupyter-incubator/sparkmagic)

\-
[https://github.com/shreyashankar/gpt3-sandbox](https://github.com/shreyashankar/gpt3-sandbox)

\- [https://github.com/viaduct-ai/pipelines](https://github.com/viaduct-
ai/pipelines)

Reach out at recruiting@viaduct.ai

[https://www.viaduct.ai/careers](https://www.viaduct.ai/careers)

------
jpp
Enveritas (YC S18, Non-Profit) | Frontend Javascript/React | New York City |
Full-time | [https://enveritas.org](https://enveritas.org)

* Frontend Javascript/React Software Engineer -- apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/enveritas/jobs/4006577002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/enveritas/jobs/4006577002)

Enveritas is a 501(c)3 non-profit and Y Combinator-backed startup that is
creating a new approach to sustainability assurance. We gather survey data
about smallholder coffee farmers to understand the social, environmental, and
economic aspects of their lives and to create technical assistance and
training programs that can address poverty issues.

Tech Stack: Frontend is modern React v16.x typed with Flow, using
GraphQL/Apollo to talk to a Python+PostgreSQL backend (Docker on Fargate).

Team details at
[https://www.enveritas.org/jobs/engineering/](https://www.enveritas.org/jobs/engineering/)
\-- we're actively looking for a frontend engineer to join us, preferably
around the New York City area but open to anywhere in the US. I'm always happy
to answer questions: (my-first-name)@enveritas.org

------
pankajk1
Gravity Legal (part of Gravity Payments) | REMOTE (everyone in the group) |
Full-time | Full Stack Sr. Engineer with Node/React and AWS expertise

Gravity Legal is a fast-growing SaaS platform that helps small and medium-
sized law firms accept client payments and manage money. Both the backend and
frontend are primarily written in Typescript. The frontend uses React, MobX,
Bootstrap and Webpack frameworks. The backend uses TypeORM for persistence.
AWS deployment makes use of a number of AWS technologies: Lambdas, Aurora RDS,
Cognito, SQS, SNS, S3, CloudFront, EC2 etc. We use Serverless Framework for
packaging and deployment.

You will share responsibility for the overall design, evolution and operation
of the platform with other technology leaders in the team. You will work with
the marketing team to understand business requirements and help translate into
technical architecture and design and be an expert on technical aspects of the
platform, performing design and code reviews, merging code to the master
branch, making deployments and troubleshooting the production system.

More details about the job and company at
[https://gravitypayments.com/careers/?gh_jid=4800641002](https://gravitypayments.com/careers/?gh_jid=4800641002)

~~~
pankajk1
Just wanted to add that the position is REMOTE for US residents only.

------
dest
Streamroot | [https://streamroot.io/](https://streamroot.io/) | Paris or
REMOTE (France) | Full-time

WebRTC-based peer-to-peer video CDN for media companies, OTT platforms, live
TV streaming and more.

* Lead Engineer - Media & Compatibility

You will lead a talented compatibility team to deliver robust and user-
friendly SDKs (Javascript / Web assembly on Web, C++ & Kotlin/Swift on
mobile), integrate our solution into more video players and platforms, and
advance towards our mission to become compatible with 100% of broadcasters’
traffic.

Apply here:
[https://apply.workable.com/streamroot/j/F39E7D6EE8/](https://apply.workable.com/streamroot/j/F39E7D6EE8/)

* Lead Dashboard & API Developer

You will lead a talented team seeking to improve and expand our customer
dashboard, which is written in ReactJS / Typescript and Rust / Go / Kubernetes
on the backend side. You will be responsible for ensuring that our customer
interface remains user-friendly and among the most advanced in the video
industry!

Apply here: [https://streamroot.io/jobs/lead-dashboard-api-
developer/](https://streamroot.io/jobs/lead-dashboard-api-developer/)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.gocleary.com/](https://www.gocleary.com/)

Cleary is building an ‘operating system of the office’ based on the kind of
internal tools that companies like Airbnb, Twitter, Dropbox, Google, Uber, etc
build for their own employees. We're seeing great traction - we're working
with companies like Square, Flexport and LendingHome, and just raised a large
seed round from top tier investors. We're assembling an A+ team - currently
just 7 people with backgrounds from Twitter, Microsoft, Cornell, Carnegie
Melon, YC, etc.

You’ll get to work directly with our experienced entrepreneurial team, which
includes three second-time founders with two prior exits. In this role you
will wear multiple hats, reporting directly to the CTO, and will have an
opportunity to take on a leadership position (if desired) as we scale.

Full Job Description:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1k9wl1zztDOlqE5sVdaTAAslALi3Bdz75N8jlFgWOaNU/edit#)

Submit resumes to ryan@gocleary.com

Tech Stack: Ruby/Rails, React, Redux, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, AWS

------
CarePathsInc
CarePaths, Inc. | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://www.carepaths.com/](https://www.carepaths.com/)

Seeking full stack developer to support fast-growing behavioral healthcare
tech projects. Developer will be responsible for front and back end
programming. Responsibilities include working in a remote environment to
implement user interactions on web apps, mobile platforms, back end processes,
and third party integrations. Candidates should enjoy Linux and be capable of
completing projects in a timely manner within a team environment.

Requirements:

\- Minimum three (3) years of work experience in the IT/technology \- Previous
full stack development responsibilities \- Strong knowledge of: Ruby, Rails,
Postgres, Vue \- Skills preferred: Experience building SPA, Vue, TDD, WebRTC,
working in GitLab \- Experience working in a remote/virtual environment with
tools like SSH Vim/Emacs screens/tmux \- Degree in IT/computer science a plus,
but open to candidates with proven results

Compensation/Job Type: Contract, with hourly rate $45hr to $75hr depending on
experience. Contract estimated at 3-6 months (option to extend at end of
contract).

If interested/for more info, search on Indeed for this job or send your resume
to marketing@carepaths.com

~~~
CarePathsInc
UPDATE: This position is no longer available.

------
jessepollak
Coinbase (YC S12) | Remote, San Francisco, New York, London | Onsite |
[https://www.coinbase.com](https://www.coinbase.com)

Digital currency will bring about more innovation, efficiency, and equality of
opportunity in the world by creating an open financial system. We can use this
new technology to help good ideas spread faster, reduce the inefficiencies
that legacy payment networks impose on the world, and provide access to
financial services to several billion people in the developing world.

I've personally been here for 3 years and love it. Tons of autonomy, lots of
really challenging problems, and a super mission aligned employee group.

We're particularly interested in folks who are interested in building a world-
class Javascript platform across React and React Native. Also, we just went
fully remote-first (focus on US-remote hiring for now), so would love to hear
from folks who are interested in that!

See all our open roles at Coinbase here:
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)

Tech Stack: Go, Ruby Rails, React (web), Swift (iOS), Kotlin & React Native
(Android)

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to shoot me an email at
jpollak@coinbase.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
BomboraHiring
BOMBORA | Reno | Onsite or Remote [https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers/](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers/)

Bombora is a global B2B intent data platform, processing billions of content
interactions daily to detect intent signals from companies around the world.
We practice agile development, with over 30 applications created and supported
internally. We are polyglot, primarily using C#, Java, and Python. Substantial
portions of our workload are containerized or serverless, and we are
continually evaluating and adopting new tools and practices.

We're looking for an experienced Full Stack Engineer with solid Front End
skills to develop and enhance both Bombora’s SPA web user interface and
maintain user interfaces, APIs, and middle-tier web. Strong C#/.Net chops as
well as solid front end skills (Javascript, Angular, HTML5) needed.

We're also looking for a data engineer who will develop applications,
libraries and workflows with Python, Java, Apache Spark, Apache Beam, and
Apache Airflow; design and implement systems that run at scale on Google’s
Dataproc, Dataflow, Kubernetes Engine, Pub/Sub, and BigQuery platforms; and
learn, design and implement algorithms and machine learning operations, at-
scale, using SciPy, PySpark, Spark Streaming, and MLBase libraries.

Amazing team, generous learning stipends, comprehensive benefits, growth
potential and meaningful impact. Learn more at
[https://bombora.com/about/bombora-careers](https://bombora.com/about/bombora-
careers)

------
suhaasprasad
AspireIQ | Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time |
100% REMOTE

At AspireIQ, our mission is to empower brands and the people who love them in
order to make marketing and advertising more authentic and in touch with
people. We've built a powerful platform to enable brands, non-profits, and
other organizations to build communities, manage relationships, and drive
engagement with the people that matter most to them.

We're looking for engineers that want to build products that are loved by our
users and customers. The Aspire engineering team is the place for you if
you're looking for a team that values ownership and collaboration and works
together to build something great!

Tech: React, GraphQL, NodeJS, Typescript, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes, GCP

Location: Remote (should be able to overlap majority of working hours with US
timezones)

Senior Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aspireiq/jobs/4812294002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aspireiq/jobs/4812294002)

Senior Software Engineer (Frontend):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aspireiq/jobs/4795741002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aspireiq/jobs/4795741002)

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer,
Customer Success Engineer, Marketing, Sales | REMOTE, Mountain View, Ca |
Full-Time | [https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)
PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scalable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers. We are a globally distributed team, with our main
headquarters in Mountain View, CA

To get an idea of what we do. Here is a recent Blog post about one of the
features we launched earlier this year. The _only_ mutli-cloud database as a
service offering. [https://www.planetscale.com/blog/planetscaledb-delivers-
true...](https://www.planetscale.com/blog/planetscaledb-delivers-true-multi-
cloud-multi-region-clusters-on-aws-gcp-azure)

------
aytanbenaderet
Clear Street | NYC (remote in USA now, future is onsite) | (Distributed
Systems, Infrastructure, Fullstack, Data, and more) |
[https://clearstreet.io/careers](https://clearstreet.io/careers)

[Clear Street]([http://clearstreet.io/](http://clearstreet.io/)) was founded
in 2018 with a mission to build new market infrastructure. We are delivering a
product that helps high volume, multi asset traders connect to financial
markets. Our clients will streamline and scale their businesses with the power
of our technology. Clear Street is building systems that replace the archaic
systems that are the industry norm. In some instances the current systems are
up to 50 years old. Those systems weren't built to handle the volume nor the
complexity of today's market. We have made tremendous progress, but our
biggest challenges lie ahead.

Help us shape the future of trading while doing the most satisfying work of
your career.

We were just named one of the top 25 workplaces in NYC after only two yrs!

Check out all our open engineering roles:
[https://clearstreet.io/careers#open-
positions](https://clearstreet.io/careers#open-positions)

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | Full-time | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Backend & Full Stack
Software Engineering Roles

Shaper is developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power tools,
starting with Origin, a handheld CNC router. Origin is the perfect tool for
all sorts of woodworking projects, from inlays and signs to fine furniture
making. By using computer vision and a corrective range, Origin allows anyone
to up their game. This is your opportunity to work directly with hardware
products that have an impact.

We’re looking for a skilled Backend Software Engineer to join the Web team to
help lead development of our backend APIs and supporting infrastructure. This
role covers everything from our e-commerce platform to realtime connected tool
APIs to an online design marketplace to business wide infrastructure. We use a
wide variety of technology including Kubernetes, Terraform, NodeJS, and more.

We're also hiring for Marketing Lead, Hardware Engineering Technician, Product
Design Engineer (Mechanical), UI/UX Designer, and Full Stack Software
Engineer. If any of this sounds interesting check out the link below and apply
today.

[https://www.shapertools.com/about/careers](https://www.shapertools.com/about/careers)

------
WilleFinance
Wille Finance | IT Engineer | Full-Time | Zürich, Switzerland | ONSITE

We are an international multi-family office based in Switzerland with offices
in Zurich, Baar and Madrid. Founded in 2007, Wille Finance currently counts
with 18 dynamic team members and an investment focus in: Real Estate, Private
Equity and Listed Assets.

We're looking for someone with a passion for tech, who is comfortable wearing
many hats in order to go take our IT from a greenfield to its full potential.
(Note: external support available when needed.)

\- Hat 1: Have a top level IT vision for the company.

\- Hat 2: Design, build and maintain our infrastructure, network and security.

\- Hat 3: Develop applications & automations for our teams.

\- Hat 4: Support the team where necessary and manage our relationship with
our external service provider.

Our stack so far: Azure, Office 365, Sharepoint, Teams, Fortigate, UniFi,
Ubuntu, WordPress, SAGE. Expecting it to be grown!

We offer:

\- High degree of autonomy and responsibility from day one to actively shape
the role of IT at the company.

\- Be part of a young, dynamic team with flat hierarchy. You would be
reporting directly to the CEO.

\- Work with the Private Equity team in analyzing IT related investments.

\- Ability to work part time / remote after the first year.

Apply Here: [https://www.willefinance.com/careers/it-
engineer/](https://www.willefinance.com/careers/it-engineer/)

------
zerozeroday
Coalition | Backend, Frontend, Data Engineers | SF, Austin, Remote | Full-time

We're building a full-on cyber risk management platform encompassing not just
insurance, but threat intelligence and other cyber security tools to help our
customers prevent loss entirely. We're also assembling a team of expert
incident responders, threat and malware researchers, and security analysts to
protect our customers before, during, and after a cyber incident. We're a high
growth startup and we've recently secured a large round of funding
([https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-serie...](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/coalition-
secures-90m-series-c-at-890m-valuation-to-grow-cyber-insurance-platform/)), we
have many projects and tasks that you can take on, depending on your preferred
area of focus.

We have a few priority roles we are actively hiring for:

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Engineering Manager for Growth

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Test Automation Engineer

If you enjoy the challenge of building large, scalable infrastructure /
components from the ground up, apply at
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/coalition/)

~~~
elbear
Clicking on the URL of your careers page gives me a Page Gone (Error 410).

~~~
erader
We actually recently changed our jobs page! Here's the right link:
[https://jobs.lever.co/coalitioninc](https://jobs.lever.co/coalitioninc)

~~~
elbear
I see now that you only accept remote in the US. It would be useful to add
that to the heading of your post, but I don't think you can edit it anymore.

------
rogueleaderr
Survata | Principal/Staff Data/Distributed Systems Engineer | San Francisco |
Full-time | ONSITE (REMOTE during COVID, ONSITE after)

About Survata:

Survata is a YC/venture-funded startup that helps large enterprises plan,
measure, and optimize brand advertising campaigns. We offer a comprehensive
set of tools that help our Fortune 500 clients to understand and improve how
they’re perceived in the marketplace, how aware consumers are of the value
they provide, and how much consumers trust them to provide the value they
promise.

About the Role:

Survata has built an excellent backend system for gathering and statistically
analyzing data on consumer sentiment. But our revenue and client list are
growing fast, which means we've got to adapt to new levels of scale in our
data pipelines. We're looking at doing a substantial overhaul of our data
pipelines to prepare us for our next stage of growth. We need experienced
technical leaders help us rationalize our cloud costs, architect a new high-
efficiency system, and help us develop a highly scalable, highly maintainable
set of pipelines.

See and apply for these roles at
[http://www.survata.com/careers](http://www.survata.com/careers) and/or email
me: george@survata.com

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin, Germany | Multiple
Roles | Full-time | Visa | Onsite (During COVID-19 crisis, working REMOTE) |
Logistics / Supply Chain

1) Senior Python Engineer 2) Senior Full Stack Engineer 3) Senior Frontend
Engineer 4) Android Engineer

Backend: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL (SQL Alchemy), Heroku / AWS

Frontend: Angular 8, Ngrx, Bootstrap, Material, Karma / Jasmine, AWS S3 /
CloudFront

Apply now: [https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/](https://getbyrd.com/en/jobs/)

About byrd:

byrd is a logistics start-up which aims to make shipping a simple and
effortless experience.

Fulfillment warehouses and online sellers suffer from old and outdated
software that is un-intuitive and hard to use. We want to change that by using
state of the art technology to disrupt the European logistics industry!

We built a platform that connects multiple partner warehouses with e-commerce
online shops. This logistic network helps our customers to ship more
efficiently than ever before and enables them to provide the same high quality
service such as online giants like Amazon or Zalando.

byrd was founded in 2016, is a successful startup with real customers, and
we’re looking for your help to support us in growing further!

------
magdalec
Yelp | Senior Database Reliability Engineer | London (UK remote) | Full time

You'll be responsible for developing Yelp's data storage platform, keeping our
underlying database infrastructure up and running smoothly in production.
You'll design interfaces, automation, monitoring, and alerting to keep us
stable, and will work closely with developers as they decide how to store
their data and optimize performance.

We're looking for people with a passion for all things related to distributed
systems, serving queries fast, uptime, scaling, and solving hard problems with
the right tools. We have fun working on these challenges and are looking for
others who do, too!

More information and application:
[https://www.yelp.careers/us/en/job/d88f19a8-f38a-4ceb-917d-d...](https://www.yelp.careers/us/en/job/d88f19a8-f38a-4ceb-917d-d9d5a8ba0cc6/Senior-
Database-Reliability-Software-Engineer)

------
ferran_vocdoni
Vocdoni | Senior Frontend Developer (Flutter), Product manager/owner | REMOTE
Worldwide | Full-Time |

[https://vocdoni.io](https://vocdoni.io) Vocdoni is building an open tool set
for anonymous and universally verifying voting, a participation platform and a
sovereign identity scheme. Using Ethereum, Tendermint and ZK-Snarks. All our
code is free open-source. Our open stack makes uses Golang, Flutter & web
technologies.

After two years building core infrastructure for decentralize voting we are
now putting our energy into an amazing user experience. We are looking for
idealistic individuals that are looking for an effective change in how society
is organized.

Learn more on how we work: [https://docs.vocdoni.io/#/about-us/how-we-
work](https://docs.vocdoni.io/#/about-us/how-we-work)

SENIOR FRONTEND DEVELOPER (FLUTTER) \- Very product oriented with passion for
details & minimal design \- Strong background in responsive & multi-platform
design.

PRODUCT MANAGE/OWNER \- Optimize the development process in a fully remote
enviroment \- Turn the product vision into an actionable backlog. \-
Experience coodinating a fully remote team

------
ST_HR
SecurityTrails.com| DevOps Engineer| remote, full-time|
[https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12|](https://sthr.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=12|)
hello@securitytrails.com

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer to help us build functional systems to
power our quickly growing infrastructure.DevOps Engineer responsibilities
include taking charge of our multicloud infrastructure and helping drive
automation, deployment, monitoring and disaster recovery processes. You should
have a keen focus on detail and precision as well as experience with complex
growing infrastructure.

Requirements: \- Work experience as a DevOps Engineer or similar software
engineering role \- Knowledge of core internet technologies (BGP, DNS, etc.)
\- System experience: Linux kernel tuning, iptables, ipsec, etc. -Tools
experience: Apache Mesos, Elasticsearch, Spark, Kafka, Airflow, Ansible \-
Platform experience: AWS, Google Cloud, bare metal hardware -Problem-solving
attitude \- Team spirit

For further information about our remote work culture visit us on
[https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-
remotely](https://securitytrails.com/blog/working-remotely)

------
ML_Clockwise
Clockwise | [https://getclockwise.com](https://getclockwise.com) | San
Francisco (SF Bay Area) | ONSITE (REMOTE during Shelter in Place) |

Product Hunt's #2 Product of the Year 2019 Clockwise is still seeing massive
organic growth by creating the first intelligent calendar system.

We recently raised our Series B during shelter in place with funding from
Bain, Greylock, Accel, Slack Fund, etc.

We are looking for experienced engineers to join our current team coming from
RelateIQ, Salesforce, Google, Dropbox, Twitter, Asana, Discord & Zephyr Health
to help reshape productivity, calendaring & employee health. This is a very
hard problem and we're incredibly excited about the user-growth we're seeing.

Open Roles:

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer (Kubernetes, AWS, Terraform/Pulumi)

* Senior Back End Engineer (Java, Rust)

* Senior Front Eng Engineer (Typescript, React)

* Product Manager

* Strategic Account Executive (first sales hire)

* Customer Support (first dedicated support hire)

Apply here:
[https://www.getclockwise.com/careers](https://www.getclockwise.com/careers)

or email your info to michael(at)getclockwise(dot)com

It's also free to use. Here's a link to the app in the Chrome Store:
[http://bit.ly/getclockwise](http://bit.ly/getclockwise)

Let's help the world make time for what matters!

------
kvee
ONSITE on Abbot Kinney, Venice Beach, LA Los Angeles (but remote for now). &
ONSITE or REMOTE in Florianópolis, Brazil.

AE Studio is looking for a few senior full stack devs to join our team of
awesome developers and data scientists. We build products for startups and
large companies like Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house.

We're also looking to hire software developers with sufficient social skills
to communicate with some interesting clients. This role is a hybrid individual
contributor/manager role with a lot of interesting challenges involved. We've
found that the people who succeed best in them are entrepreneurial developers
who love to code but also feel like they should try out "management" or have
some freelance or entrepreneurial experience.

We have a pretty fun team of developers, data scientists, designers and PMs.
We build products for startups like Protocol Labs and large companies like
Samsung, and work on cool stuff in house. We’re particularly passionate about
building products that increase human agency.

We’re currently building things like a COVID-19 test platform and computer
vision to do an at-home COVID test, a customizable merch platform with some
cool computer vision and nlp behind it, and computer vision for preventative
medicine pee sticks.

Apply at [https://ae.studio/join-us](https://ae.studio/join-us)

Or apply by solving this lighthearted programming challenge from a few months
ago to save Tom Hanks from COVID-19:
[https://challenges.ae.studio/](https://challenges.ae.studio/)

------
fouadmatin
Indent | San Francisco, New York, Remote |
[https://indent.com](https://indent.com)

At Indent, we’re working to make it possible for companies to safeguard the
data they’re entrusted with, while still delivering high quality product
experiences. Help us make that a reality.

We’re looking to work with folks who are interested in building and operating
infrastructure that serves as a platform for immediate product goals and
future-facing possibilities. We just went on Software Engineering Daily to
talk about some of our tech and architecture
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2020/07/28/access-
contr...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2020/07/28/access-control-
management-with-fouad-matin-and-dan-gillespie/)) if you’d like to hear our
thinking behind some of those decisions.

Check out our open roles at Indent here:
[https://indent.com/jobs](https://indent.com/jobs)

Tech Stack: Go, Cadence, Presto, Flink, Kubernetes, Terraform, Next.js, React,
TypeScript

If you're interested in chatting more, feel free to send us an email at
hiring@indent.com. Looking forward to talking!

------
badcto
UI Engineer For Drag & Drop Website Builder Made With Vue & TypeScript |
Remote

$120k/year. 100% remote. Flexible schedule.

Soflyy is looking for a UI engineer to help build a drag & drop website
builder for WordPress.

Required Skills:

\- Vue + TypeScript

\- UI Design

You will be working directly with the founder (me, my name is Louis) on the
product.

An example task could be making our icon picker good.

You would be entirely responsible for all aspects of the feature - i.e. going
from a GitHub issue that only says “SVG Icon Picker - Make It Good” to a
completed, tested, and shipped feature - with very little direction or
oversight.

You would design and implement the UI for picking icons, and then do all the
coding necessary so it actually works to handle SVG uploads, shows and
searches existing icons, etc.

I’d handle the backend stuff and give you some API endpoints to post the
uploaded SVG data to, get a list of all the available icon sets the user has
already uploaded, etc. If you have PHP / WordPress knowledge and would be
interested in doing the backend stuff yourself as well, I'm open to that.

If you think this job sounds like a good fit for you, email me:
louis@soflyy.com.

We can talk shop for an hour on Zoom, do some pair programming, etc. and see
if we like each other.

------
clee_tech01
Datawire, Inc | REMOTE from Montreal, Boston, Portland | Senior Software
Engineers | Full-Time

Developers can change the world. Empowered developers can change the world
faster.

Datawire empowers developers to own the services they deliver. With service
ownership, developers write, deploy, release, and run code all in a self-
service manner, enabling them to receive immediate feedback and creating an
accelerating loop of experimentation and improvement. Our customers code,
test, and ship services at blistering fast rates compared to their
competitors.

Built for Kubernetes managed environments, our flagship product, Ambassador
Edge Stack, goes beyond traditional API Gateways and Ingress Controllers with
the advanced edge features needed to support developer self-service. The ease
of installation, breadth of services, and support for full-cycle development
have resulted in thousands of companies adopting Ambassador Edge Stack
including Microsoft, PTC, Nvidia, and Ticketmaster. Our leadership team come
from the likes of Rapid7, New Relic, SmartBear and Red Hat, to name a few.
Datawire has a globally distributed team in US, Canada, UK, Europe and India
and Series A funded by Trinity Ventures and Matrix Partners.

The ideal candidate has 5+ years of experience, with experience building
applications and distributed systems. We use Golang and Python.

Please apply online
<[https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c...](https://jobs.lever.co/datawire/bf563f3a-fed8-4993-84f0-7c77c4063547?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News>) or send CV to carly at
datawire.io.

------
strobmax
Kaia Health | www.kaiahealth.com | Fulltime | NYC & Munich | Remote & Onsite

Kaia Health is a global leader in digital therapeutics. We have raised a total
of $50 million from investors like Optum Ventures, Balderton Capital, and
other top tier investors. We are building an exceptional team based in New
York and Munich to succeed in our mission to bring affordable and accessible
relief to millions of chronic disease patients.

We are hiring across various roles, amongst others:

* Senior/Staff Engineer Ruby on Rails Backend

* Director Technology Platform

* AI Lab Product Manager

* Growth Product Manager

* BI Analyst / Data Scientist

* Product Quality Architect

* Cloud Infrastructure Engineer / DevOps (not yet posted, please apply to the "Unsolicited" job post)

We will soon open additional roles both in Munich and NY. Primarily looking
for senior/staff-level engineers with strong system design skills who want to
work in cross-functional, product focused teams.

Our stack spans: iOS (Swift), Android (Kotlin), Flutter, Vue, Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, AWS, Docker, Terraform, Elastic Beanstalk, Snowplow, Redshift,
Looker, and for Computer Vision / Deep Learning: Python, PyTorch, Django

Careers: [https://www.kaiahealth.com/about-
kaia/careers/](https://www.kaiahealth.com/about-kaia/careers/)

------
ynnak
Cognii | San Francisco, CA or Remote

Cognii is an AI and EdTech startup offering personalized education solutions
powered by Natural Language Processing. Cognii's award-winning Virtual
Learning Assistant is a conversational AI tutor that provides feedback and
assessment to students' written answers. We are currently hiring for the
following positions:

    
    
      NLP Engineers/Computational Linguists (Senior, Junior)
      - Experience with natural language processing and machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis, information extraction, dialog systems
    
      Full Stack Engineer
      - Experience in Ruby on Rails for designing a scalable web service architecture
      - API development and integration, front-end design, python based frameworks a plus
    
      Mobile App Developer
      - High quality iOS/Android development with experience in API integration
    

Cognii offers an excellent opportunity to build and advance your career in AI.
Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com. Make sure to
include your location and an expression of interest in educational technology.
For more info, visit [https://www.cognii.com](https://www.cognii.com)

------
coltnz
SMX | Big Data Developer | Auckland, New Zealand | Onsite | Full-time

SMX have been NZ's email specialists for more than 10 years and are now taking
our products global.

We have a big data and analytics infrastructure built in Clojure on Azure with
Kafka Streams and Cassandra that requires another senior developer. You will
have verifiable experience in some or the above or related technologies, as
well as in building secure, highly available systems.

Respond to colin.taylor smxemail.com

------
imrehg
Faculty | various roles (see below) | Full time | London, UK |
[https://faculty.ai/](https://faculty.ai/)

Faculty helps organisations from across society adopt AI into their business.
We have worked on over 400 artificial intelligence projects ranging from
helping the UK Home Office to build a classifier that detects and stops the
spread of Daesh propaganda, supporting the British National Health Service
(NHS) with its data response strategy to the Covid-19 pandemic, and defining
the AI strategy for a FTSE-100 trading company.

Info on the currently available roles and application:

Director of Marketing & Communications
[https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/F83F51614C/](https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/F83F51614C/)

Finance officer
[https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/6DEC53D652](https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/6DEC53D652)

Principal - Health and Life Sciences
[https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/E014F3AA36/](https://apply.workable.com/faculty/j/E014F3AA36/)

------
SigmaHiring
Sigma Computing | www.sigmacomputing.com | Security Engineer | San Francisco
(Onsite) | Fulltime

At Sigma, we are building a cloud-native data analytics platform that allows
users to tap into their data warehouses hosted in the cloud and easily conduct
analysis and visualize data. All without any programming involved. We are
backed by leading VC firms Sutter Hill Ventures and Altimeter capital and our
team is growing quickly to meet the demands of our quickly expanding customer
base.

As a member of the Security Team you will be changing the way security
analytics is done. Shifting away from expensive legacy solutions to analyzing
security data directly in the data warehouse, building amazing visualizations
as well as dashboards and evangelizing this solution in the community. You
will be encouraged to blog, speak and join security events to talk about the
work you are doing and how other companies can utilize it to better analyze
their security data. Beyond security analytics you will also be pushed to
solve security problems through automation ("let the robots do the work") and
become a leader in this space.

Full job description found here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigmacomputing/jobs/4069502003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sigmacomputing/jobs/4069502003)

We have other openings as well on our careers page:
[https://www.sigmacomputing.com/careers/](https://www.sigmacomputing.com/careers/)

Please feel free to apply directly through our job board, or email us for the
security role at: security@sigmacomputing.com

------
oakleaves
SpotMe | REMOTE (EU) or ONSITE (Lausanne, Switzerland) | FULL-TIME | Multiple
roles

SpotMe ([https://spotme.com](https://spotme.com)) is an engagement platform
for in-person and virtual events. We've just launched our virtual event
product and are looking for multiple talents to join us and help us grow the
product.

If you have experience working with AWS Elemental, live streaming, WebRTC and
other similar technologies that's a huge plus.

Roles we have open:

\- Full-stack engineer (Node.js, Vue.js and Angular)
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAAAABkAAATAzZP_ZDq_Bm)

\- Site reliability engineer (Terraform, Docker and Packer)
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAAAABkAAATP5DHR5T6UMo)

\- Marketing web developer (WordPress)
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAAAABkAAATAvIx644NZLg)

\- Information security analyst
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/spotmecom/view/P_AAAAABkAAATL0RCcrBIELu)

------
griffinkelly
Caper | YC W16 | [https://www.caper.ai/](https://www.caper.ai/) | Remote |
Fulltime

Caper builds smart shopping carts - powered by deep learning and computer
vision - to enable a seamless grab-and-go retail experience. We differ from
other emerging cashierless technologies like Amazon Go because we are the
scalable solution. Caper’s autonomous checkout technology is plug and play,
meaning it requires no in-store renovation, no operational overhaul, no heavy
computations or endless image labeling. Any retailers can buy the carts and
their entire store is upgraded with cashierless capabilities. Caper costs less
than 1% of Amazon Go's infrastructure. We are already live in-stores and our
customers love us! See here:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/25/tired-
long-lines-canadian-grocery-chain-debuts-smart-carts-with-self-checkout/)

Software Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/10](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/10)

Android Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/11](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/11)

Sr. Computer Vision Engineer:
[https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/4](https://recruiterflow.com/caper/jobs/4)

Reach out directly to me if interested at griffin.kelly at caperlab.com

------
bemaximus_eng
Maximus | Full Stack Product Engineer | LA (Santa Monica) | FT ONSITE |
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

Maximus(bemaximus.com) is a mission-driven consumer health company that
provides men with content, community, and clinical support to optimize them in
mind and body. Maximus has raised $5M from top Silicon Valley VCs such as
Founders Fund and 8VC as well as leading angel investors/operators from
companies like Bulletproof, Tinder, Coinbase, Daily Stoic, & Shopify

Looking for a 2nd full-stack product engineer
[https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-
pr...](https://angel.co/company/bemaximus/jobs/822684-full-stack-product-
engineer)

------
jrvarela56
Cuanto | REMOTE (everyone in the company) | Full-time | Backend Engineer The
company:

We're creating mobile-first tools to help Latin American entrepreneurs and
small businesses grow through Instagram and WhatsApp. We want to help the
region's +200M self-employed bring their businesses online.

Our product began as something like Shopify meets Square for a business run by
one person. We believe this will help millions make a living off the internet.

The role:

We need you to take the lead on our APIs and analytics pipelines. Ideally, you
love creating coherent and well-tested APIs.

You understand how valuable data is to create amazing products, improve
processes, and grow a business.

You'll be responsible for maintaining an API for an e-commerce platform, a
mobile app, integrations to payment processors and fraud detection.

We're building integrations to more third-party services - you'll be laying
the foundation for a platform.

Tech Stack: Heroku, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Metabase/Segment/Amplitude,
React Native.

Why:

These products are really making a difference for a lot of people.

Our customers are starting companies, turning passions into revenue, and
quitting 9-to-5s in a region where human capital is underappreciated.

Send me a message at jose@cuanto.app if you want to know more about the role
and what we're doing. Here's the listing for the job in AL
[https://angel.co/l/2sYsTk](https://angel.co/l/2sYsTk)

------
autarch
ActiveState | Full-time and Contract | REMOTE |
[https://grnh.se/772329f92us](https://grnh.se/772329f92us)

ActiveState Platform - made by developers for developers! We are reinventing
build engineering with an on-demand SaaS Platform and CLI tool that lets
developers automate the building of any runtime environment using any open
source language ecosystem on any platform. In Beta right now, we support
Python and Perl and we're hiring to add more languages and packages! We’re
building an ambitious language distribution platform so that no engineer ever
has to suffer dependency hell again, and we need your help to build it.

Most of the positions listed have Build Engineer in the title, but these are
for two different teams. The positions with "BE" in the code like "2-2020BE"
are focused on fixing build problems (package X failed to build on platform
Y). The positions with "LE" like "2-2020LE" are coding positions where you
work on tools that do distributed builds.

I'm a Team Lead here at ActiveState, though none of the open positions are on
my team right now. Please email me at autarch@urth.org if you have any
questions.

------
chriskanan
Paige | Software Engineers & More | Full time | NYC & REMOTE

Paige is using AI to improve cancer diagnosis and treatment. We have raised
$95M and have one FDA cleared product. You'll be part of a team of experts in
software engineering, AI, and cancer research.

We have multiple roles open, including:

AI Scientist: [https://grnh.se/9dfdd02a2us](https://grnh.se/9dfdd02a2us)

Senior AI Engineer: [https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us](https://grnh.se/603eb8c72us)

Software Engineer, AI:
[https://grnh.se/66fb56082us](https://grnh.se/66fb56082us)

Senior Application Security Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/701f310a2us](https://grnh.se/701f310a2us)

Senior Platform Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/b548322c2us](https://grnh.se/b548322c2us)

Senior Software Engineer, Data:
[https://grnh.se/f7b678462us](https://grnh.se/f7b678462us)

Many other positions are also open:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/paige?t=676fa8ae2)

We provide competitive salaries and stock options to our employees. Help us to
save lives and do something that matters.

Learn more at [https://paige.ai/](https://paige.ai/)

------
nataliyapercona
Percona | MongoDB Consultant | Remote | Fulltime
|[https://www.percona.com/](https://www.percona.com/)

Our Consultants work on projects with a huge variety of companies, from
internet startups to established brick and mortar publicly traded companies.
At Percona you'll get a chance to see and work on any database architecture
you can imagine. We're looking for MongoDB experts who can step back and look
at the full stack, as well as be curious about other widely used open-source
data platforms.

The Consultant will develop relationships with customers, comprehend and
fulfill their needs, and maintain their satisfaction through onsite and remote
customer engagements. He/she will scope the technical work that is required to
ensure the best possible solution is delivered to the customer given the
customer’s unique set of circumstances. Additionally, the Consultant will
troubleshoot and resolve customer issues of any complexity as the need arises.
You will work remotely and most people work from their homes. Up to 25% travel
will be required, both for onsite projects and internal meetings. Access to a
reliable high-speed Internet connection is required. The Consultant must be
able to work full-time during US business hours and be able to work within
North America.

This is primarily a MongoDB expert position, but Percona also works heavily
with MySQL and anyone with cross-over expertise would be preferred.

Please apply here: [https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mongodb-
consul...](https://www.percona.com/about-percona/careers/mongodb-consultant-
remote)

------
sadadar
Reforge | Engineering, Strategy Leads, Product, Content Designers | Full Time
| Remote (Prefer US) |
[https://www.reforge.com/careers](https://www.reforge.com/careers)

Reforge helps people in tech do the best work in their career. We have an
awesome community of experts and learners who started with Growth related
programs, moved to Product and Marketing proper, and will be launching
Engineering this spring. Company is self funded and doing great and we're
hiring again.

Engineering: Full stack react + ruby. Product: Community focused product
managers who love learning and teaching. Strategy Leads: We have a team who
works with experts in their field to turn their insights into actionable
content ([https://www.reforge.com/careers/strategy-
lead](https://www.reforge.com/careers/strategy-lead)). Must be a strong
synthesizer and writer. Content Designers: Work with strategy leads to create
the visuals for the frameworks and story to tell.

If interested, reach out to me (no agencies please): matt (at) reforge (dot)
com

I'm CTO and Head of Product & Design so will get you to the right place
quickly.

------
mcallkyle
360 Quote | Full Stack PHP Developer | 100% REMOTE |
[https://www.autoinsurance.org](https://www.autoinsurance.org)

360 Quote is a private equity backed digital media company focused in the
Insurance, Financial Services, and Legal verticals. Channels include Organic
Search, Paid, and a proprietary insuretech technology platform that creates a
pay-per-call marketplace for customers seeking insurance quotes. We own and
operate a portfolio of highly-trafficked consumer comparison websites that
receive millions of visitors each month. We are focused on growing the 360
Quote platform and improving our real-time routing algorithm to serve
consumers and carrier partners better and faster than ever before.

We are growing fast (17 acquisitions in 2019) and looking for experienced Full
Stack PHP Developers that are comfortable in anything from creating custom
WordPress themes and plugins to manipulating large data sets and building
analytics tooling. Contact kyle.mcallister@360quote.com.

Tech stack: We use a variety of stacks and technologies across our sites
including...

Asynchronous Multitasking PHP, Event Store, Elm, Postgres, AWS (ECS, Lambda,
RDS), WordPress/PHP/SCSS, BigQuery

------
theomega
Vimcar | Team Lead + Backend | Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

Vimcar provides vehicle fleet management for SMBs in Europe, thus helping
small companies to keep track where their cars are and optimize how their are
utilized.

We are well funded with more than 60k customers and more than 80k connected
cars transmitting live data. Our business is still strong despite the current
situation, so we want to grow.

Technologies include (recent) Java, Typescript, React, AWS, Docker, Jenkins.

Office in central Berlin, Germany, close to public transport. Office language
is English.

Open Positions, with more details and application form:

\- Team Lead for a small crossfunctional team (Backend + Frontend) with
Frontend Skills: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/team-lead-frontend-web-
ap...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/team-lead-frontend-web-applications-
m-f-d?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1596027381970)

\- Senior Backend Java Engineer: [https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/senior-
java-developer-m-f...](https://vimcar.de/career/jobs/tech/senior-java-
developer-m-f-d?coref=1.10.u4E_804&t=1596027607922)

------
vindia
Highstreet Mobile | Backend Engineer | Utrecht (near Amsterdam), The
Netherlands | Onsite/Remote (EU) | Full Time

Highstreet Mobile's mission is to connect people to the brands they love. We
are a team of makers and we've built a SaaS product for fashion brands. We
enable brands to give an amazing shopping experience to their customers. Our
customers get a native mobile shopping app for Android and iOS and that app
constantly gets better.

You would be designing and developing API's in our middleware, the beating
heart of our product. It connects to different e-commerce and payment
providers like Magento, Commerce Cloud, Adyen and many more. You will focus on
scale and performance, will deploy to production every week and will work
closely with our mobile engineers.

Stack: Ruby / Sinatra / Rails / Minitest / Redis / OpenAPI Spec / PostgreSQL /
Go / Docker / k8s / GCP / Gitlab CI

[https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-
engineer/en](https://jobs.highstreetmobile.com/backend-engineer/en)

Apply via the link above or contact me at vincent@highstreetmobile.com if
you’d like to know more.

------
ac-fd
FanDuel | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers, Product Designers, Product
Managers | Edinburgh (UK), Glasgow (UK), New York (US) | ONSITE
[https://fanduel.com/careers](https://fanduel.com/careers)
[https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

Hiring for Java, Python, JavaScript/React, iOS, Android, DevOps Engineers,
Product Designers, Product Managers.

FanDuel Group has a presence across 45 US states and 8 million customers.
Users love our products and the growth of our company means a constant need
for great people.

We've got two flagship products in the US market:

1\. The original FanDuel product, our Daily Fantasy Sports app created a brand
new industry.

2\. We also operate the number one sports betting app in the US. This is a new
and exciting market, growing at an incredible rate.

FanDuel is a modern workplace. We keep flexible hours and vacation scheduling.
We provide the latest tech and equipment, and keep a well-stocked supply of
snacks and refreshments.

You can find all open positions and apply directly using my referral link
here: [https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1](https://grnh.se/6f664f3b1)

------
peggy_archive
Internet Archive | Web Application Developer | Full-time | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE

Interested in a mission-driven job preserving history and ensuring open access
to information for a global audience? Enjoy building tools, systems, and teams
working with petabytes of data and services critical to hundreds of non-profit
and mission-aligned organizations? The Internet Archive (IA) is a non-profit
digital library, top 200 website at archive.org, and repository of over 60PB
(unique) of digital information running across an integrated cluster of over
1200 VMs on over 700 "bare-metal" physical machines in multiple self-owned and
operated data centers -- all serving to advance our goal of “Universal Access
to All Knowledge.”

The Internet Archive is seeking a Web Developer for its Archive-It Group. The
successful candidate will work in the Archive-It Group in support of building
and maintaining high quality software for the collection, preservation, and
accessibility of web content. The role will help maintain a toolset and APIs
which automate web capture using open source technologies and platforms. An
ideal candidate is interested in helping user interface designs come to life,
developing harvest techniques and tools to enable archival capture, and re-
rendering rich media, streaming content, social media, and traditional web
page content. This role contributes to defining deployment architectures and
workflows, managing data at scale, and monitoring production systems.

You can get more information on the job here:
[https://internetarchive.applytojob.com/apply/NyYR8UJRPo/Web-...](https://internetarchive.applytojob.com/apply/NyYR8UJRPo/Web-
Application-Developer)

------
kenshotech19
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC/LA

At Kensho, we leverage S&P Global’s world-class data to research, develop, and
implement leading AI and machine learning capabilities that drive fact-based,
objective decision making. From deep learning speech recognition and
transcription to advanced visualizations, entity recognition, state-of-the-art
search, and an AI-driven research platform, the Kensho team brings actionable
insight and order to complex data. Our products power S&P Global and deliver
innovative solutions and capabilities to their clients.

Founded in 2013, Kensho is headquartered in Cambridge, Massachusetts with
offices in Washington, D.C., New York City, and Los Angeles. In 2018, S&P
Global acquired Kensho for $550M, the largest AI acquisition in history to
date.

We are currently looking for • Data Engineer • Senior Software Engineer, Site
Reliability • Software Engineer, Site Reliability • ML Engineer • Software
Engineer - Security • and more!

To see all open positions visit
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
apledger3
Makeswift | www.makeswift.com | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

At Makeswift we're on a mission to build the best tool for creative minds to
bring their ideas to the world. The concept is simple. Combine the experience
of a buttery-smooth, elegant design tool with the infrastructure required to
go to production. Instead of mocking up static images and prototypes, build
production-ready websites out of live components. Working with React
engineers? Reuse their work by integrating existing components directly into
Makeswift. Our vision is to open up our APIs and foster a component ecosystem
that will bridge the gap between developers and designers.

We're hiring the first engineers outside of the founders following a 1.5M seed
round. If you're interested in working with a product led, early stage startup
up against ambitious technical challenges, read more about the opportunity
here:

[https://www.makeswift.com/jobs/engineer](https://www.makeswift.com/jobs/engineer)

Tools you'll be working with: React, Node, GraphQL, Kubernetes, Typescript,
PostgreSQL

~~~
brijeshn
Alan, Are you open to work with an Agency, If yes I would like to throw
SphereGen ([https://www.spheregen.com/](https://www.spheregen.com/)) hat in
the ring for your search.

------
hartator
SerpApi | [https://serpapi.com](https://serpapi.com) | Customer Success |
Austin, TX | Full-time | ONSITE or FULLY REMOTE AND REMOTE FIRST COMPANY |
$52k 1099 + profit sharing bonuses

SerpApi is a real time API to access search engine results. We solve the
issues of having to rent proxies, solving captchas, and JSON parsing in an
easy to use and integrate API for our customers.

We are looking someone to join our custom success team. Main tasks are
interacting with customers, helping them solve issues they encounter, open
tickets on GitHub if it's not solvable directly, invoicing, reaching out and
following up, sales, and Enterprise contract negotiations. Experience in
customer support, sales, programming, Ruby, Javascript, proxies, APIs, SaaS,
B2B, or Browser Automation are not required but are definitely pulses.

Awesome work environment: Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, and
React.JS. We do continuous integration, continuous deployments, code reviews,
code pairings, profit sharing, and most of communication is async via GitHub.
We also value transparency and are a proud organizational member of the EFF.

Contact us @ jobs _AT_ serpapi.com mentioning HN.

------
rio_knotch
Knotch |
[https://knotch.com/company/careers](https://knotch.com/company/careers) |
Full-time | Remote in EST or CST (US timezones)

Knotch is a content intelligence leader committed to increasing transparency
in content marketing data. We help Fortune 500 brands such as HP, Walmart,
Calvin Klein, and AT&T become better storytellers by understanding their
audiences, and allowing them and their audiences to own their voice online. We
just hired a QA Manager and a Senior Product Manager, and we're now looking
for:

Our first Application Architect. They'll partner with our VP of Engineering to
execute scalable application architecture alongside our team leads.

A Lead Back-end Engineer. They'll lead and scale a team of four talented Ruby
on Rails API Engineers through empathetic mentoring and implementing best
practices with them daily.

Our stack at Knotch is modern: Rails, Ruby, Python, React/Redux, along with
Javascript integrations and AWS technologies to power the back end. Every day
we're facing unique challenges in testing and with data from architecture to
visualization. We need the right team to solve them. We're at Series-B, and we
have no plans to raise more VC just to inflate our value. We take so much
pride in our culture, you should check out our best place to work awards two
years running by Inc and three years running by BuiltInNYC!

Apply here for: Application Architect:
[https://grnh.se/707d22f21us](https://grnh.se/707d22f21us) Lead Back-end
Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c96593881us](https://grnh.se/c96593881us)

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote | Full Time A small
but well established EdTech SaaS with 7,000+ institutional customers worldwide
– [https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).

We've been around since 2007 and have grown slow-and-steady. We're further
expanding our product offerings & adding new functionality to the platform so
we're looking to grow our 10+ strong tech team.

Tech stack: linux/nginx/php/mysql/redis/elasticsearch/elasticcache on the
back-end, and JS/Angular/html5 on the front-end

Requirements: 5+ years experience with PHP and MySQL/Redis. Angular knowledge
a plus. Experience in OOP/MVC concepts. Strong remote work experience. Must be
US-based and reside in one of these states: NY, MA, PA, FL, CA, or KY.

We offer: WFH w/ competitive salary & benefits. A small team environment. That
great feeling that your work matters because it is improving our libraries,
universities, and K-12 schools. Plenty of opportunities for professional
growth. Really nice coworkers. Stability.

Please send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me (the founder/owner)
at slaven@

------
jobs_backblaze
Backblaze | backblaze.com | San Mateo, CA | Full-time

Backblaze originated in a founder’s one-bedroom apartment where five people
committed to helping people save their data. Backblaze provides backup and
cloud storage that’s astonishingly easy to use and inexpensive. Our customers
use our services so they can pursue dreams like curing cancer (genome mapping
is data intensive), archiving the work of some of the greatest artists on the
planet (learn more about how Austin City Limits uses Backblaze B2 Cloud
Storage), or simply sleeping well at night (anyone that’s spilled a cup of
coffee on a laptop knows the relief that comes with complete, secure backups).
We are entrusted with almost an exabyte of data from customers in more than
150 countries. We exited 2019 growing quickly and cash flow positive, and
we’ve done all this with just $3M of funding.

But while there is a lot to celebrate in our past, there is almost as much
opportunity ahead of us.

Roles:

* Lead Application Security Engineer

* Data Engineer

* Lead Software Engineer

To learn more or apply, check out the roles here:
[https://www.backblaze.com/company/jobs.html](https://www.backblaze.com/company/jobs.html)

------
nzxt_ray
NZXT | REMOTE | Software Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.nzxt.com/](https://www.nzxt.com/) NZXT CAM is the next generation
of desktop software for powering your PC. Whether it’s monitoring performance,
customizing your hardware accessories, or overclocking your GPU for those
extra frames, NZXT CAM has the solution.

Software Engineer, CAM:
[https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223](https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=223)
We leverage web technologies to build software features for PC hardware (such
as controls and visualizations on our recently released Kraken Z series of
liquid coolers [https://www.nzxt.com/product-
overview/kraken-z](https://www.nzxt.com/product-overview/kraken-z)) and are
looking for a thoughtful mid-level software engineer with experience in full
stack web development for our front-end team. Our tech stack:
TypeScript/JavaScript, Electron, React, MobX.

We are also looking for software engineers fluent in Rust and development
targeting Windows desktop for our back-end team: Software Engineering Team
Lead, CAM:
[https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=224](https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=224)
Senior Software Engineer, CAM:
[https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=233](https://nzxt.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=233)

Learn more at [https://www.nzxt.com/camapp](https://www.nzxt.com/camapp)

We <3 Gamers

------
gcandal
Platforme | Software Engineer / QA Engineer / UI Designer | ONSITE Porto |
FULL-TIME | [http://platforme.com/jobs](http://platforme.com/jobs)

Platforme is a Portuguese technology company founded in 2015. Headquartered in
the heart of Porto, with offices in London and Guimarães, currently counts
with 25+ employees.

Our technology brings a new way for people to perceive, customize and buy
across several channels (e-commerce, retail, embed experiences, among others).
In addition to it, Platforme is defining new standards and processes across
all supply chains in order to fully enable made-to-order production.

We have worked with over 25 brands from several industries, including the two
largest luxury groups worldwide which agglomerate well-known brands.

At the heart of this is Platforme Tech, the team with the sole purpose of
producing the core technology that helps our clients transition to a "dynamic
product as a service" vision.

------
wmikew
SevenFifty Technologies | SRE/DevOps | REMOTE (US) | Full-Time

SevenFifty is revolutionizing the beverage alcohol industry, connecting a
fragmented distribution chain with technology. Our deeply established B2B SAAS
platform sits at the core of the industry, enabling product listing,
advertising, sales, and insights from importers and suppliers all the way down
to individual bars and retail stores.

We're looking for an experienced SRE to join our small, fully-remote team.
You’ll be our first dedicated infrastructure hire, so you’ll be able to take a
high degree of ownership over our stack and have the opportunity to shape and
define our devops strategy across the team.

We're built on AWS EC2/RDS/Route53 with Postgres/Solr/RabbitMQ/ELK at the
application level. Our web application stack is primarily Ruby/Rails on Heroku
but specific experience with those isn't a prerequisite for this role.

Apply at [https://www.builtinnyc.com/job/engineer/site-reliability-
eng...](https://www.builtinnyc.com/job/engineer/site-reliability-engineer-
sre/75327) or contact mikew (at) sevenfifty (dot) com

~~~
maxmonlt
Only consider remote candidates in US?

~~~
wmikew
Correct we're currently only hiring within the US.

------
Globys
Globys | Engineering | Product | Sales| Seattle, WA or Remote | Full Time |
[http://globys.com](http://globys.com)

Globys is based out of Seattle but very open to remote work. Our platform is
used by companies around the world, including T-Mobile, Vodafone, and TELUS,
to deliver exceptional portal experiences to their customers while
significantly reducing costly manual processes.

Sr. DevOps Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
devops-eng...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-devops-
engineer/)

Sr. Software Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-
software-d...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-software-
development-engineer/)

Software Engineer- [https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-
engineer...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/software-engineer/)

Account Director, North America-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-
director-...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/account-director-
north-america/)

Sr. Product Manager, E-commerce-
[https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-
ma...](https://www.globys.com/resources/blog/jobs/senior-product-manager-e-
commerce/)

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems | Full time | Remote

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems (KRS) is a bootstrapped company that specializes in
customer specific marketing and payments solutions for over 1000 US clients.
Our software teams have been remote-first since the early 2000s and we will
always be remote.

\- Python Developer

We are seeking a mid to senior level Python developer. This is a fulltime
remote employee position. We primarily hire from the US but will make an
exception for exceptional talent. KRS will _not_ consider agencies, outsourced
or software development contracts for this role. We are looking to hire
fulltime, W2.

[https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

\- Mobile Developer

We are seeking a mid to senior level mobile developer with experience in
Progressive Web Apps (PWA) and Xamarin (C#.) We primarily hire from the US but
will make an exception for exceptional talent. KRS will _not_ consider
agencies, outsourced or software development contracts for this role. We are
looking to hire fulltime, W2.

[https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=58](https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=58)

To apply: Email me, my contact information is located under my profile, or,
visit [http://careers.kickbacksystems.com](http://careers.kickbacksystems.com)

~~~
jdrobertso
Just FYI, your first link should be
[https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38),
instead of
[https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/hiring/jobs/38](https://kickbackpoints.bamboohr.com/hiring/jobs/38)
(I think).

~~~
jetsnoc
Fixed. Thank you!

------
wallacemlu
Cookie.AI | Remote | Full time

Cookie.AI, Inc. is a remote-first stealth startup headquartered in the Silicon
Valley / Bay Area. We are building a SaaS-based data privacy and security
platform for the dynamic world of cybersecurity. We are well-funded and backed
by top-tier VCs and CEOs as our angel investors. The founders and early team
have very strong entrepreneurial experiences, late stage startups, and big
companies. We are looking for engineers (distributed systems engineers, SaaS
platform engineers, security engineers) with strong interests in machine
learning / security / SaaS. You will play a critical role in building data
products, working closely with early design partners and customers, and
collaborating with senior engineers who have built and shipped $1B+ products.
You will gain hands-on experience with cutting-edge technologies (Presto,
Kafka, Golang, Docker, K8s, Figma, React.js, GraphQL, etc.) and many others
from the open-source world. We are looking for characteristics such as
ambition, commitment to build a company, passion to build products, and
intellectual curiosity to innovate! Please reach out: hello AT cookie.ai

------
AaronM
LuminDigital | Product Manager | Full-time | Remote or Onsite |
[https://lumindigital.com](https://lumindigital.com)

We are looking for an experienced and highly motivated Product Manager to join
our growing team attempting to disrupt the FinTech industry. We are looking
for a product manager with strong entrepreneurial spirit to help drive
innovation and efficiency across the company. Our ideal candidate will have a
passion for creating products in a startup environment with user-centric focus
and design, is driven by an inquisitive curiosity to learn, and can truly get
excited about our product and the opportunity to improve it. Our candidate is
independent, ambitious, hungry and craves responsibility. In this position, a
candidate will have the unique opportunity to own full end-to-end product
management, from generating requirements, to planning and executing feature
launches.

If you decide to apply, please reference this post. More info here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1940159087/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1940159087/)

------
npau
Chronosphere | Engineering Manager (NYC/Seattle), Platform Engineer,
Distributed Storage Engineer | Onsite NYC/Seattle, Onsite Vilnius, Lithuania
or Remote | Full-Time | [https://chronosphere.io/](https://chronosphere.io/)

Chronosphere is a fast growing, early stage startup building an innovative
observability platform for cloud native applications. Chronosphere enables
customers to develop and operate reliable cloud native applications: with the
ability to quickly identify problems and their causes; simply, affordably and
at scale. The platform is delivered as a SaaS service that is easy to adopt
and scale with customer needs.

We're hiring software engineers; Platform Engineer & Distributed Storage
Engineer.

We're hiring a leader - our first Engineering Manager (NYC/Seattle).

You'll be working with Matt Mihic, our Global Head of Engineering, who
previously led engineering at Okta, Square, and Uber during their early and
hyper growth phases.

Read more about our team and career opportunities here:
[https://chronosphere.io/](https://chronosphere.io/)

------
mghgriffiths
ConcR | Cambridge, UK | On-Site/Remote | Lead/Senior Software Developer |
[https://www.concr.co/](https://www.concr.co/) ConcR’s mission is to predict
if a cancer therapy will work, and how. We are developing custom modelling
frameworks in collaboration with astrophysicists from Durham, to enable us to
model a broader range of the tumour biology than is currently possible, and
through that enable accurate predictions of therapy efficacy to be made with
less data. Our first product is focussed on helping accelerate the development
of cancer drugs before they are used in clinical trials. Our later ambition is
to develop a tool which greatly enhances a doctor's ability to choose
treatment for their cancer patient.

We are looking for a software engineer to join the core team as lead
developer. The role will involve taking the models developed by our
bioinformaticians, and turning them into a product. The work will initially
involve developing a research platform which runs intensive bioinformatic
computations, whilst protecting confidential patient data. Later you and your
team will go on to develop a system which receives clinical data from
hospitals, runs our models on them, and sends the results back to the doctor.
You will ensure the software is highly robust, and is built to medical
standards, ensuring patient safety (with help from a regulatory advisor). We
intend to hire further software developers, and you will be in charge of
building the software team, and providing direction for it.

If hired we would be able to offer a competitive salary and stock options. We
are flexible on working remotely or on-site. Our tech stack is primarily built
around Python and Julia.

If interested please contact apply@concr.co

------
ashleywaxman
Asana | San Francisco, New York City | Onsite |
[https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs](https://asana.com/jobs/engineering#jobs)

We're building the future of teamwork. Over 75K paying organizations around
the world rely on Asana to coordinate and manage their work, from daily tasks
to strategic initiatives. We believe in using the best tools for the job, and
being mindful about how we solve problems so that we’re always thinking about
the future, while still doing great things, fast.

We're hiring for:

 _Software Engineer - Product Lead \- in San
Francisco:[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2258436/software-engineer--
tech...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2258436/software-engineer--tech-lead-
communications) \- in New York City:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2251775/software-engineer--
tech...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/2251775/software-engineer--tech-lead-
track-anything)

_ Product Engineer \- in San Francisco:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-
engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1074861/software-
engineerproduct) \- in New York City:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-
engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/software-
engineerproduct) \- in Vancouver:
[https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-
engineerproduc...](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1284781/software-
engineerproduct)

------
jws
DPS Electronics Inc. | Firmware Engineer | onsite initially, then negotiable

DPS Electronics Inc. designs and manufactures electronics for the railway
industry. DPS specializes in advanced solutions for End of Train/Head of Train
telemetry.

DPS is based in Bozeman, Montana in the scenic Gallatin Valley. The Bozeman
area is home to over 100 technology companies as well as to Montana State
University (MSU).

DPS is seeking a firmware engineer. Responsibilities include helping
customers, maintaining the firmware of existing products written in C,
leveraging existing technology into new products, and occasional travel.

Required skills for this position include strong knowledge of the C coding
language with proven ability to produce quality code, experience with Real
Time Operation Systems, an ability to write firmware drivers for
microcontrollers, and great spoken and written communication skills

The ideal candidate will also have:

• Knowledge of the ARM Cortex M microprocessors, specifically the STM32

• Experience with TCP/IP, interfacing with Cell Modems, GPS units, SPI, UARTS,
timers, etc.

• Strong electrical design skills: digital, analog, and RF design

• Experience with schematic capture and PCB layout in Altium Designer

• The ability to maintain C# Windows applications

Contact: susy.sands@dpsrr.com

------
emneb
Valora Digital | Fullstack Senior & Mid-level, ML Engineer | Full-time |
Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE or REMOTE (CET +- 2h)

Valora Digital is the newly founded digital unit of Valora, a European
retailer with 2700 stores across 5 countries. We are tackling interesting
challenges in areas such as Autonomous Stores (think Amazon Go), Ecommerce &
Delivery, Loyalty, Payments and Process Improvement. For this purpose we are
building up a development team from the ground up. You will be one of the
first engineers and will have a big part in shaping the culture and the way we
work. We are looking to bring the startup ethos to the corporate world and get
to combine the best of both worlds: ample funding, a huge customer base to
deploy to and lots of freedom.

I'm the lead of the full stack team and we are building the services behind
our products (mainly F#/C# on GCP, but we always look for the right tool for
the job).

You can learn more and apply here
[https://valora.digital](https://valora.digital) (bottom of the page). For the
ML position, please get in touch with our unit’s head directly at
michael.wirth@valora.com.

~~~
siscia
They don't bother answering email.

~~~
emneb
Hi, first of all I'm really sorry this has been your experience. We are at a
early stage of building the team and it took us longer than expected to get
things off the ground. I myself joined in July and I am now responsible for
the recruitment process for the backend team. If you could send me a message
at michal.nebes - at - valora.com I'll try to answer any questions you may
have. I know from experience that it is annoying not to have your emails
answered so, again, I'm really sorry.

------
lumisapira
MNK Group SA | Software Engineer (C#, .NET) | QA Tester | Bucharest, Romania /
Barcelona, Spain | Remote for now | Fulltime |

One of our premium clients from the Oil & Gas area is looking for candidates
for the position of Software Developer (C#, .NET and WPF experience), as well
as for QA Testers.

To apply for Software Developer in Spain:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907746985/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907746985/?pathWildcard=1907746985&trk=job_capjs)

To apply for Software Developer in Romania:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907701688/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907701688/?pathWildcard=1907701688&trk=job_capjs)

To apply for QA Tester:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907706199/?pathWildc...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/1907706199/?pathWildcard=1907706199&trk=job_capjs)

------
geori
Shipwell | Full-time | Austin, Chicago, or Remote USA | multiple roles |
[https://shipwell.com/careers](https://shipwell.com/careers)

* Backend Engineer - Python/Django

* Senior Backend Engineer - Python/Django

* Frontend Engineer - React

* Senior Frontend Engineer - React

* Quality Assurance Engineer

* Engineering Manager

* Product Manager

* Senior Product Manager

Shipwell is a SaaS shipping solution that cuts out the middleman and saves our
customers millions in shipping costs. We have had incredible growth with our
transportation management system (TMS) and were recently named a Forbes 2020
Next Billion-Dollar Startup. We are planning to double the size of our
Engineering and Product teams by the end of the year, so this is a great
opportunity for you to get in on the ground floor of a high growth startup in
a huge market.

We are a Remote Forward company. You can work in our office location cities
(Austin and Chicago) or you can choose to be 100% remote within the USA.

Stack: Python/Django/Django Rest Framework, React/Redux/SASS, AWS, PostgreSQL,
Redis, RabbitMQ

Apply at [https://shipwell.com/careers](https://shipwell.com/careers) or you
can reach out to me directly at harper@shipwell.com

------
rudi-c
Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)) | Software Engineer |
SF | Full-time Onsite

Figma is a startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative
design tool to improve the way designers and developers work together. We are
hiring talented engineers across the stack who are interested in tackling hard
technical problems with smart people and building a product that startups will
rely on. We push the boundaries of web technology and have redefined what
applications in browsers are capable of. For examples of challenges that we
solved, you may find our blog post interesting:
[https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/](https://www.figma.com/blog/section/engineering/)

We're hiring product, security, and infrastructure engineers and leaders
across a number of teams and roles:
[https://www.figma.com/careers/](https://www.figma.com/careers/)

Our front-end tech stack: TypeScript, React, C++, WebAssembly, WebGL

Our back-end tech stack: Ruby, Sinatra, Go, Rust

~~~
cschep
Would be interested if remote!

------
tiffatkoddi
Koddi | Currently seeking FT employees in the following locations: Ann Arbor,
MI | Fort Worth, TX | Austin, TX | New York, NY

Open roles: Senior Software Engineers (Go, Java, C, C++); Front-end Engineers
(React/JS); Senior DevOps Engineers (K8s/Go/AWS); QA Automation SDET; Director
of Data Engineering (Ann Arbor only); Senior Software Engineering Leads (all
locations); Senior Product Manager (adtech experience preferred); Senior Data
Engineer; Senior Data Scientist; Technical Recruiter

Passionate about development in leading technologies? Looking to become a
major player on a diverse team? Want to make a big impact on an engineer-
driven roadmap in your next career adventure? Koddi Engineers drive innovation
by embracing challenges and deploying emerging technologies to solve complex
problems in software development.

Koddi is a technology company that was born in 2013 from an opportunity to
innovate in the adtech space. Our award-winning SaaS platform provides a
robust network for travel and hospitality brands to connect with consumers and
drive more revenue through unified metasearch, social, and programmatic
campaigns.

Headquartered in Fort Worth, Texas, we've grown exponentially to become a
diverse team distributed across the globe. Koddi empowers over 400,000
properties and has driven more than $20 billion in transactions for clients.
The Koddi platform has the most travel data points in the world, giving travel
marketers a new and advanced way to reach their customers.

Review all open roles at www.koddi.com/careers and apply directly, or send
your resume to tiffany.rogers@koddi.com. We are 100% remote until 2021, likely
to return in a flex capacity thereafter. Please reach out with any questions!

------
jcrafford
Indigo Agriculture (Marketplace) | Software Engineer (API) | Boston, MA |
Full-time | Remote (US Timezones) | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

====================

Great mission with incredible impact — build software that empowers farmers
throughout the world to sustainably feed the planet and fight climate change.

Indigo is a highly innovative software company operating an online grain
marketplace, a transport matchmaking service for that grain, a carbon market
to give farmers a financial incentive for sequestering carbon with
regenerative agriculture, and a data platform underscored by its satellite
imagery and agricultural IoT capabilities.

 _Technology_ : TypeScript, Node.js, GraphQL, AWS, Postgres

 _We 're Unicorns - Most highly valued agtech startup, $3.5 billion
valuation_:

[https://www.axios.com/indigo-ag-fundraising-
series-f-8d1d026...](https://www.axios.com/indigo-ag-fundraising-
series-f-8d1d0265-4f45-46ad-8feb-1747a09ec921.html)

 _CNBC 's Most Disruptive Company in the World - Beating out Flexport, Airbnb,
and other companies you've seen here on HN_:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor-50.html)

 _Terraton Initiative - Sequestering 1 trillion tons of carbon dioxide_ :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQv-
sxZ4CzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQv-sxZ4CzY)

 _Learn more and apply_ :
[https://grnh.se/0e32b9941us](https://grnh.se/0e32b9941us)

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs | Multiple Roles| Vancouver/SF/Remote | Visa for CAN

Streamlabs is searching for amazing QA, Senior C++ engineer, Front-end
engineer, Customer Success, Product manager,and Designer

[https://streamlabs.com/](https://streamlabs.com/)

\- What we do today: make tools for live streamers who broadcast on
Twitch/YouTube/Mixer (core business today) + expanding to new content
verticals

\- Mission: empower creators to do more

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $500M to creators since
inception. Launched many things - some worked and many didn't, but we learned
a lot and we are still building.

\- Details on roles, culture, stack and more
[https://gist.github.com/georgekurdin/042691b608b8e3f8c83ae32...](https://gist.github.com/georgekurdin/042691b608b8e3f8c83ae32e37487dc7)

\- Process: take home problem -> chat with hiring manager -> google hangouts
with team -> offer (we will move quickly and will do our best to not waste
your time). There is a take-home problem for all roles

\- Visa: will sponsor for Canada

\- Remote: yes

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com with questions (all welcome) or your
application (if interested)

------
kaixi
Wikiloc ([https://www.wikiloc.com/](https://www.wikiloc.com/)) | Mobile
Engineer (Android / iOS) | Remote (or onsite in Spain)

Wikiloc is a place to discover and share the best outdoor trails for hiking,
cycling and 70+ other activities. With over 6 million users from 190
countries, Wikiloc is one of the most vibrant outdoor communities of the
world, and our users have collectively shared over 17 million outdoor trails
and 30 million photos.

We are hiring:

* 1 Android engineer

* 1 iOS engineer

to reinforce our mobile app engineering team and develop new exciting features
for our community.

You will join a small team of friendly, motivated and hard-working people, and
build products to help people have better experiences doing outdoor activities
and to inspire and support the preservation of nature. We have an ambitious
vision with lots of cool stuff to do and you will work on all product-level
decisions. Your work will reach millions of people worldwide in a short time.

Our Jobs page has more detailed information and instructions on how to apply:
[https://www.wikiloc.com/jobs](https://www.wikiloc.com/jobs)

------
lbarrow
Tegus | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, iOS Engineer | Full Time
| Chicago, IL

Tegus is a financial research platform for institutional investors: we make a
one-of-a-kind searchable database of thousands of investor-led interviews with
industry experts. Our services division sources calls between our investors
and the industry experts, which are then transcribed and put onto the
platform. Investors use Tegus’ qualitative insights to quickly get up to speed
on companies and industries, which helps them make smarter investment
decisions.

Our subscription customers are hedge funds and private equity firms, who
combined manage many billions of dollars in assets. We've clearly hit
product/market fit: both our sales and number of employees are on track to
nearly triple this year.

We’re hiring full stack engineers and iOS engineers for onsite roles at our
Chicago HQ, although we're all remote until the office reopens sometime next
year. Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails, Vue, GraphQL, Postgres and Typescript.
We're also working on an iOS application in Swift UI.

I’m the head of engineering - please feel free to drop me a line at
lionel@tegus.co.

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | UTC+0 to UTC+8 | REMOTE | USD42k-USD60k

SimplePay is a profitable, bootstrapped online payroll software company, with
60% annual growth. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and
their accountants) run their South African, Ireland, Singapore and Hong Kong
payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the challenge of building
their businesses.

Our development team was already mostly remote pre-pandemic.

To find out more about us, check our developer blog
([https://tech.simplepay.cloud](https://tech.simplepay.cloud)) or about page
([https://www.simplepay.co.za/about](https://www.simplepay.co.za/about))

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset.

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or highly experienced polyglots
who at least know some Ruby. The work is mostly on the back-end, but some
front-end skills are welcome.

Location: UTC+0 to UTC+8

Please mail developers+hn@simplepay.cloud to apply. Your resume / CV must be
attached in PDF format. Start your email body with the following 2 headers:

Timezone: Your timezone here

PR/Issue: A link to a PR or issue you've logged for an open source project, no
matter how small or long ago.

------
ZeroTierJobs
ZeroTier | www.zerotier.com | UI/UX Developer, Senior Product Manager | Remote
| Full-Time ZeroTier is the fastest, most flexible solution to deploy and
manage secure networks. End-to-end encryption and a robust rules engine
eliminate the need for traditional VPN and SD-WAN solutions. Peer-to-peer
architecture, an open-source codebase, and a vibrant global community make
ZeroTier an attractive solution for hobbyists and Fortune 500 companies alike.

Our vision is to provide a virtualization layer that connects every device in
the world.

We're looking for a Senior Product Manager to find out what our customers
want, and to translate those into features going forward for our product
roadmap. We're also looking for a UI/UX Developer that has a great eye for
design to be able to create intuitive userflows and continue to iterate as we
move towards version 2.0 delivery in December, and beyond!

Please use the link below to see all of our job opportunities and to apply!
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerotier](https://jobs.lever.co/zerotier)

If you have any questions, please reach out to Mike at jobs@zerotier.com

------
balousek
Carta | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership. We help 15k+ privately
held companies and a growing number of public companies track who owns what.
We're a series F company ($3+ billion valuation) and offer very competitive
benefits packages (equity, free lunch, 401K, fully subsidized personal
healthcare, transportation and cell phone allowances, etc).

Specifically, the Enterprise team creates products to satisfy the needs of
large private and publicly traded companies, such as equity management,
foreign/domestic money movement, and brokerage (trading stock) services to
name a few. Carta has over 800 employees world-wide and raised our series F in
the last few months. Our NYC office is located in 1 World Trade Center.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior Full Stack Engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* Minimum 4+ years professional software development experience

* Experience writing unit tests

* Experience with web applications/frameworks (frontend & backend)

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

Drop a note to robert.balousek+aug20 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
schneidmaster
Aha! ([https://www.aha.io](https://www.aha.io)) | Rails / React / Security |
REMOTE

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. We
serve more than 300,000 users worldwide.

We are looking for:

* Experienced full-stack engineers to work on the Aha! product. Our application is built in Ruby on Rails, with some React on the frontend for rich client-side experiences.

* Security engineers, with hands-on Rails development experience plus experience with compliance projects, security policy development, or other security initiatives.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America, and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding) and we deploy continuously.

Our entire team is remote - in North American timezones so we can collaborate
during the work day.

You can view open engineering positions at
[https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category...](https://www.aha.io/company/careers/current-
openings?category=engineering), and click through to a specific job for our
simple application form.

------
marksamman
Doctype | Full-stack web developer / software engineer with mobile app
development experience | Norrköping, Sweden | ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE
(worldwide) | Full-time / part-time |
[https://www.doctype.se/](https://www.doctype.se/)

We're a digital agency based in Sweden, currently about 20 people. We have an
office in the heart of Norrköping in Sweden, but our employees get to work
from wherever they are most productive. We've built
[https://lemondogs.com/](https://lemondogs.com/),
[https://www.gothiaecup.com/](https://www.gothiaecup.com/),
[https://esportal.com/](https://esportal.com/),
[https://www.assyrianroots.com/](https://www.assyrianroots.com/),
[https://www.esvenskan.se/](https://www.esvenskan.se/) amongst other websites.
Our tech stack is mostly Go, MariaDB and React.

We're looking for a developer with experience in building mobile apps for
Android and iOS using React Native. Your initial project will be to bring a
sports team management web platform to mobile devices using React Native.

Requirements:

* Experience with mobile app development

* A good sense for great user experiences and interfaces

* Eager to learn

Nice to have:

* Experience with React Native

* Experience with Go, React, MySQL/MariaDB

* Computer science education

* Good understanding of HTML, CSS and Javascript

* Good understanding of SQL and relational databases

* Good understanding of data structures (mostly arrays and hash tables)

We’re primarily looking for people to join us full-time who are also open to
eventually relocate to Sweden, but we’re flexible and happy to discuss if
full-time employment isn’t your thing or if you'd like to stay remote. For
relocation to Sweden we sponsor your visa and assist with housing, we're also
certified with the Swedish Migration Agency which usually results in a smooth
visa process. Please shoot an email to mikael@doctype.se if this sounds
interesting to you!

~~~
hectorchong
mail sent!

------
1build
1build (YC W20) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE (US time-zones), SF
Bay Area | Full-time

1build is building the future of construction. We like to think of buildings
as applications. We see the process of turning blueprints into buildings as an
algorithm. It's an algorithm we seek to optimize. We're ambitious and
relentlessly driven, yet humble and collaborative. You'll join 1build in our
first stage of development, in which we build an application to improve the
process of converting blueprints into shopping lists and cost estimates. It's
a process that's critical yet currently cumbersome for 3.2 million builders in
the US alone.

Investors love us. We're backed by top VC firms including YC, Initialized,
Sequoia, and MetaProp. Our core team has experience at Apple, WeWork, Tesla,
CloudKitchens, and Hipmunk, with academic backgrounds from Harvard and
Princeton. You'll join a culture of excellence at 1build.

Tech stack: GraphQL | Postgres | Python | Go | React | TypeScript

[https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16399](https://www.workatastartup.com/jobs/16399)

~~~
tykom
Current 1build engineer here! We have a small, focused team where everyone has
an opportunity to have a huge impact on whatever part of the tech stack they
choose. We're in constant contact with our customers to improve existing
services or develop new ones. Engineers have a huge amount of ownership over
the process at every stage from idea, to design, to implementation, to
feedback and iteration. Come make jokes about the McRib with us.

------
MarkMc
McLaren College | Mumbai, India | Online Teacher | Full-time | REMOTE

"Do you want to sell sugar water for the rest of your life, or do you want to
come with me and change the world?"

\-- Steve Jobs to Pepsi CEO John Sculley, 1983

Join us on our mission to change the world! McLaren College is an online
school designed to identify and train people in poor countries for software
engineering careers who otherwise would not have such an opportunity. We do
not charge any up-front fees for our course; our fees are charged as a
percentage of a student's income after they graduate (or complete at least 60%
of the course). We enrolled our first batch of students for our Flutter and
React programming course in September 2019 and are scheduled to start our
second, much larger batch in October 2020.

If you have a passion for programming and helping others, please consider
applying for one of these roles:

1\. Senior Online Teacher: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-
teacher.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teacher.html)

2\. Teaching Assistant: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.htm...](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/online-teaching-
assistant.html)

Alternatively if you don't know a Set from a Map, check out our Operations
Manager role: [https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-
manager.html](https://mclarencollege.in/jobs/operations-manager.html)

Send your CV to jobs@mclarencollege.in including the role you are applying for
and let us know how you heard about the role (ie. on HN).

------
gdeglin
OneSignal | San Mateo, Los Angeles (Backend & SRE) | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers)

Tech stack includes Go, Rust, Ruby on Rails, Kafka, Postgres, Redis, InfluxDB,
Typescript, React

OneSignal is building the best platform for businesses to intelligently engage
with customers across every channel. We provide a simple interface to push
notifications, email, and in-app messages, letting content creators focus on
quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.

When you pick up your smartphone, the first thing you see is a push
notification - maybe there’s a breaking news alert, a message from a dating
site, or football scores… Whatever it is, chances are it came from us.

We're hiring for:

* Backend Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e...](https://onesignal.com/careers/9a60a245-06d9-4e2a-82fb-da5e1e9d22d8)

* Site Reliability Engineer [https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55...](https://onesignal.com/careers/b070a1df-d888-4af6-b8aa-2d5a55d568a1)

* Full Stack Developer [https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd6...](https://onesignal.com/careers/890530b3-fc07-454b-9111-ddacd65384d8)

* Developer Evangelist [https://onesignal.com/careers/2023b71d-2f44-4934-a33c-647855...](https://onesignal.com/careers/2023b71d-2f44-4934-a33c-647855816903)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard (3rd on the Deloitte Fast 500) is automating enterprise risk
management, audit, and compliance through our SaaS platform (SOX, NIST, PCI,
etc). If you're interested in working at a fast growing company building
enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Small empowered product teams, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Focus on user experience, product discovery, and delivering value
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - API Product Manager
      - Senior Product Manager
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Technical Program Manager
      - Director of Product Engineering
      - Sr. Director of Product Management
      - Director of Product Marketing
    

See [https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/) or
contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com

~~~
kurizu4444
I see the javascript contractor isn't listed here but is available on the
website, is that a role that you're still looking for?

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers, Connectors (LAMP and Node/TypeScript) |
Montreal, QC | ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-120k CAD + stock options

We build a marketing cloud platform helping agencies to be more efficient and
make better decisions. We have 200+ connectors to third-party platforms (e.g.
Facebook Ads and Google Ads) where we store data in our data warehouse, and
are now investing in a live connector framework to get data on-demand from
third-party APIs.

Our stored connectors are written using the LAMP stack (PHP 7) and our live
connector framework is written in TypeScript. We're looking for senior
engineers with experience writing third-party connectors, ideally in
TypeScript, but are also open to LAMP developers excited about learning
TypeScript.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Work from home (WFH) up to 3 days a week is an option, even after the pandemic
is over. For now, everyone WFH 5 days a week, but we still want candidates who
can meet in person in the Montreal area as needed.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
licyeus
Calico Energy | [https://calicoenergy.com/](https://calicoenergy.com/) |
Remote (offices in Seattle and Chicago), must be US-based (citizen or green
card)

We're creating a utility data platform to help building managers / utility
admins understand their energy footprint (think data ingest + dataviz-filled
dashboards + admin workflows). We're looking for a senior full-stack engineer,
though the work is pretty backend-heavy. Tech stack is .NET Core / SQL Server
/ Azure on the backend, Typescript / React / Redux on the frontend. We're a
small team, so looking for someone who can take our vision and run with it,
working with our PM and other stakeholders to ensure you're solving real
customer problems.

I'm happy to answer questions here or via email at
andrew.sullivan@calicoenergy.com (I'm an engineer on the team). The job
posting is at
[https://calicoenergy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://calicoenergy.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=38)

------
LPTalent
Launch Potato | VueJS Python Django | 100% Remote (US) | Full-Time

Launch Potato builds valuable companies with smart, fun, passionate people and
our proprietary technology stack. As an engineer you can look forward to:
Contributing to front-end libraries that drastically speed up building new
customer experiences with reusable components utilizing VueJS. Working with
Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Presto, Redshift, Spark, Hive, AWS, and Looker to
build and maintain large-scale data pipelines, data warehousing, and data
lakes that support a flexible business intelligence ecosystem. Designing,
developing, and maintaining modern, scalable web applications in a Unix
environment using VueJS/Nuxt, Python Django, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Kinesis, Docker, AWS.

Lead Front End Engineer: [https://launch-
potato.breezy.hr/p/130a3e5ec20a](https://launch-
potato.breezy.hr/p/130a3e5ec20a) All other positions:
[https://launchpotato.com/careers](https://launchpotato.com/careers)

------
asn0
Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE
(USA), Full time | Java/Linux engineer, Medical Image Processing and Storage

At Ambra Health we help the health care system solve complex problems with
storing and sharing medical imaging data (X-rays, CT's, etc), at locations
around the world - including many renowned health centers. This involves
managing a lot of medical data, getting it to the right place quickly and
reliably over the Internet - some very challenging and interesting engineering
problems.

We are looking for a Java developer with Linux experience to join our remote-
only image storage engineering team. This team works on the storage and image-
processing services of our platform, which manage over 8 billion images (4PB)
in the cloud and in data centers around the world. The ideal candidate would
be able to work independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make good
productivity/coding/architecture decisions.

Requirements:

\- Java development for back-end REST services

\- Basic Linux system administration skills

Big plus if you've got these skills:

\- Building server software with multi-threading and concurrency, in a
distributed network environment

\- Experience with DICOM medical file format, other medical standards, or
image processing

\- Diagnosing application problems in a Linux environment

\- Experience with other systems languages (C, C++, Go, C#, etc)

Our hiring process is pretty painless - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

~~~
asn0
A second position:

Ambra Health ([https://ambrahealth.com](https://ambrahealth.com)) | REMOTE
(US), Full time | Performance/Reliability Engineer (SRE-like), Medical Image
Processing and Storage

We are looking for a US-based remote-only DevOps-oriented engineer to work
closely with the team developing the storage and image-processing services of
our platform. You would find ways to improve performance and reliability of
the services, which manage over 8 billion images (4PB) in the cloud and in
data centers around the world. The ideal candidate would be able to work
independently with minimal supervision, seasoned to make good
productivity/planning decisions.

Requirements:

\- Strong Linux system administration and diagnostic skills

\- Experience operating a distributed application and diagnosing problems at
the application, network and hardware level

\- JVM tuning experience

Big plus if you've got these skills:

\- Familiarity with programming, profiling, or debugging a JVM or system
language

\- Experience with application instrumentation (specifying, collecting and
analysing performance metrics)

\- Experience with automating testing or deployment

\- Experience managing cloud services (AWS, GCP, Azure)

Our hiring process is pretty painless - short introduction call, 1-hour phone
call with the team to get to know each other, then (if it works for you) a
paid part-time trial period to see if we like working together.

Send me an email with your resume: pete+jobs@ambrahealth.com

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Backend Engineer |
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a talented, multidisciplinary team that is redesigning how runners
train and race, bringing together the human desire to move, and the science to
do it smarter. Our informative and guiding technologies are integrated into
wearables that people are excited and proud to wear.

We are looking for a talented Backend Engineer. You will be part of a team
that builds the core of the Stryd products, services and APIs in robust
fashion. You will build the server logic that creates and delivers these
insights that inform runners of their capabilities to help them achieve new
personal record breaking performances.

We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities, and
perspectives. Our work environment is open, supportive, and fast-paced. There
is tremendous room for growth.

You may be good fit if you

    
    
      * Enjoy building API and backend services.
      * Enjoy debugging across the different services and are obsessed with high quality code.
      * Have a good understanding of private and public cloud design considerations and the common issues in the areas of distributed systems, load balancing and networking, massive data storage, and security.
      * Experience with Go is a bonus. We work mostly in Go. The language can be easily learned, so don’t be discouraged if you do not have pre-existing Go-specific experience.
    

We offer:

    
    
      * Competitive salary and equity.
      * 401k with company match.
      * Excellent health insurance.
    

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the position is preferred. If
interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com.

------
ellisd
Nuna ([https://www.nuna.com](https://www.nuna.com)) | San Francisco | Full-
time | ONSITE | Visa Transfer

We build data and analytics solutions that will help shift the US healthcare
system to one based on value and quality. Our technical challenges are complex
and compelling, and the work we do has the potential to impact millions of
lives. We partner with healthcare plans, providers, and the government.

Data can be a powerful driver of change—but only when it’s acted upon with
empathy. Our technology, data, and analytics solutions help healthcare payers,
and providers get the answers they need to make quality care more affordable
for millions of people.

Open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer - Web Engineering (SF)

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Engineer (SF)

* Senior Product Manager, Enterprise (SF)

* Product Specialist (SF, remote friendly)

Jobs Board: [https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs](https://bit.ly/nuna-jobs)

Backend Tech Stack: AWS/GCP, Java, Spark, Scala, R, Python, Bash, Go

Web Tech Stack: Python backend (Django), React, Typescript

Compensation: market salary & equity. We are well funded. Questions? Contact
via email: recruiting+hn@( our domain )

------
SpireRecruiting
Spire | Nano-Satellites/ Data Services | Full time | Onsite (remote during
COVID)

Spire Global is a space-to-cloud analytics company that owns and operates the
largest multi-purpose constellation of satellites.

We are growing our offices globally and are looking for engineers in many
locations. Please visit [https://spire.com/careers/job-
openings/](https://spire.com/careers/job-openings/) to see the full list.

Here are a few of our current opportunities:

\- System Engineer - Orbital Services (Glasgow):
[https://rb.gy/duwadq](https://rb.gy/duwadq)

\- Full-stack Developer (Boulder, CO):
[https://rb.gy/i5jkyk](https://rb.gy/i5jkyk)

\- Security Software Developer
(Glasgow):[https://rb.gy/ikhstx](https://rb.gy/ikhstx)

\- Sr Software Engineer (Luxembourg):
[https://rb.gy/kvoppc](https://rb.gy/kvoppc)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | Munich (Onsite) | Data Science
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Data Scientists & Working Students

\---> Uncountable is seeking scientists and engineers who are passionate about
statistics and technology. Your primary responsibility will be to analyze our
customers' data and configure our machine learning models to fit their
projects. You will serve as the statistics expert in calls with our customers
and be responsible for maximizing the likelihood of success of their
development effort.

This is an onsite, full-time position in Munich, Bavaria. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA and
Munich, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help transform manufacturing? We are building the best team in
the industry to bring consumer-grade user experiences to a space dominated by
ancient enterprise technology. Our platform enables our customers to create
apps without code and to connect their apps to machines, sensors and smart
tools. These augmented production lines would otherwise rely on paper to share
information.

We have offices in Somerville, MA and Munich, Germany and have raised $52m
from NEA, Vertex, and other leading investors. Our customers include some of
the largest manufacturers in the world across numerous verticals of the
manufacturing industry.

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- SRE/DevOps: Azure cloud architect, ideally with container service/AKS
experience

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
ben_metaview
Metaview | Seed Stage | San Francisco | Full-time - Onsite or Remote | Senior
Software Engineer - Full-Stack

Metaview is a stealth, SF based team building the next-gen, gaming-centric
video content platform founded by former Twitch and Xbox leaders. We’re funded
and backed by a multi-billion dollar strategic investor and an exclusive group
of executive angels from various current and former leadership ranks of AAA
game publishers, talent agencies and multiple content / streaming video
services.

We’re looking for a senior full-stack engineer to take lead on our content-
creator tools + content management system (and of course grow the company
alongside us!). Our web stack is currently React, Node/Express, & Firebase.

For more information on the role, company, and vision, check out the JD here:

[https://hitmarker.net/jobs/metaview-senior-software-
engineer...](https://hitmarker.net/jobs/metaview-senior-software-engineer-
full-stack-san-francisco-or-remote-618787)

If interested, feel free to apply on Hitmarker or email us directly at
careers@metaview.gg

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers, DevOps Engineers | Washington,
DC or Remote |
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 50 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring for several positions on our Government Practice Engineering
Team. It's a small team building and supporting the infrastructure used by the
analysts and data scientists for our several engagements with the Center for
Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS). You'll help the team by enhancing the
common tooling we use across projects and by working alongside the analysts
and data scientists on specific projects. Our tech stack relies heavily on
AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Python.

In particular, we're hiring the following positions on the Government Practice
Engineering team right now:

* Lead DevOps/Infra Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=53) * DevOps/Infra Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=52) * Full Stack Engineer: [https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54](https://bluelabs.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=54)

These positions are all based in Washington, DC. Right now, we're all working
remotely, and we expect that to continue for at least the next few months.
Longer term, we are happy to discuss permanent remote positions on a case-by-
case basis.

See these and other openings at
[http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/](http://www.bluelabs.com/careers/)

------
cplamper
Healex | Cologne or Berlin, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE (or remote until it's
safe to travel again) | Experienced Developers, FHIR Experts, Product Managers
[https://healex.systems/en/jobs/](https://healex.systems/en/jobs/)

Healex is hiring FHIR developers, experts and consultants, ideally with a
background in digital health care, clinical trials or pharmaceuticals, to work
on our platforms for clinical trial management, clinical research and
connected healthcare with FHIR. We're also hiring experienced Requirement
Engineers, Software Assurance Engineers, Quality Managers, Software Test
Managers and onsite Product and Project Managers for our platforms focused on
clinical trials, clinical documentation and clinical data integration with the
FHIR data standard. Company language is English, German language knowledge is
required for project and product management roles.

Healex is a fast growing digital health startup from Cologne, developing
platforms for clinical trials, clinical documentation, clinical research and
FHIR based infrastructures. We're working for leading university hospitals,
research organizations and pharmaceutical companies.

Please see link above for information, benefits, requirements, and how to
apply.

Technologies we use: * C#, .Net, PHP * Vue.js, React, Angular, Javascript
(ES6) * PHP, Yii2 * FHIR Server and parsing plugins * Clinical data formats:
FHIR, SMART on FHIR, HL7 v2, SNOMED CT, LOINC etc. * Docker, Cucumber/Gherkin,
OpenAPI, Swagger

Apply at info AT healex DOT systems or shoot me a message at christoph DOT
plamper AT healex.systems

I can't say enough good things about working at Healex.

Cheers, Christoph

------
361009fc-7fe
Tegus | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Mobile Engineer, iOS
Engineer | FinTech | Full Time | Chicago, IL | VISA

The Tegus Platform is the only product of its kind: a smart-searchable
database of thousands of instantly-available, investor-led interviews with
industry experts. Our services division sources calls between our investors
and the industry experts, which are then transcribed and put onto the
platform. Investors leverage Tegus’ qualitative insights to more quickly and
efficiently get up to speed on companies and industries, and to make smarter
investment decisions.

Our subscription customers are hedge funds and private equity firms, managing
billions of dollars in assets. We’ve already grown by 100% this year and are
looking to expand our engineering team of 14. We’re hiring full stack
engineers and iOS engineers for our Chicago HQ, although onboarding will begin
remote until the office reopens. Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails, Vue,
GraphQL, Postgres, and Search. The mobile app is a standard Swift stack.

I’m the head of engineering - please feel free to drop me a line at lionel at
tegus dot co.

------
lucaluca1453
Metopio | Sr Backend Engineer, Jr Frontend Developer, Data Manager | Remote or
Chicago, US only | Full-time |
[https://metop.io/about/#careers](https://metop.io/about/#careers) Metopio is
a data visualization SaaS that combines publicly available datasets with
client data to identify relationships and make better systematic decisions. We
have fantastic JS visualizations powered by a very flexible data architecture
and analytics engine. We've basically built the chassis and need people to add
the awesome features. We bring "analytics as a service" to people without
technical or data skills and make it easy for anyone to explore data and
visualize it. These are our first non-founder roles. We are in a strong
financial position and looking to grow. Apply by following instructions in the
job posts. We will get back to you within a day and follow up with a phone
screen, technical screen, short coding challenge, and then a longer interview.
The whole process could be just a week or two.

------
philip1209
Zyper (YC W18) | Senior Product Designer + Product Manager | San Francisco, CA
| REMOTE | [https://www.zyper.com](https://www.zyper.com)

Zyper helps brands connect with their fans, and fans connect with each other.
Our founder Amber Atherton leveraged a brand community to grow and sell her
online jewelry brand, and started Zyper to help other companies do the same.
The team started in London in 2017, but quickly moved to Palo Alto to
participate in Y Combinators’s Winter 2018 program. As brands like Lyft,
Unilever, and Dior used Zyper to grow, the company attracted the attention of
top investors like Forerunner Ventures and Talis Capital. Today, Zyper is a
distributed team of 30 people. While our HQ is in San Francisco, our product
and engineering team members live in Oakland, NYC, Colombia, Portugal, and
Romania.

We're currently hiring for:

* Senior product designer - mobile team

* Product manager - dashboard team

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/zyper/](https://jobs.lever.co/zyper/)

Happy to answer any questions via email - first name @zyper.com.

------
ninjaranter
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | Various Engineering roles | Full-time, Onsite
| [https://grnh.se/2ywlpf](https://grnh.se/2ywlpf)

Course Hero is an online learning platform where students can access over 40
million course-specific study resources contributed by a community of
educators and other students. We envision a world where every student
graduates, confident and prepared.

Course Hero has been recognized as the 278th Fastest Growing Company in North
America on Deloitte's 2019 Technology Fast 500, and also 2019’s One of the
Best Places to Work in the Bay Area. We are in a hyper-growth mode and are
actively hiring across the board!

We are hiring for the following roles:

\- Senior/Staff/Lead Software Engineers - Front End, Platform, & Full Stack
(5+ YOE)

\- Senior/Staff Machine Learning Engineers (5+ YOE)

\- Senior Manager, Data Analytics and Insights (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in
management/leadership)

\- Senior Data Analysts (3+ YOE)

\- Principal SEO Strategist (8+ YOE)

\- Senior Manager, SEO (5+ total YOE with 2+ YOE in management/leadership)

Our tech stack: React, Typescript, Sass, Go, Python

Come join us on our journey to help invent the future of student learning!

------
skayli
Nylas | San Francisco, New York, Denver, Toronto, Amsterdam | U.S. Remote-OK |
[https://www.nylas.com](https://www.nylas.com)

Our mission is to empower the world to communicate with context and insight.
The Nylas Cloud APIs powers email, calendar, and contacts features in SaaS
products ranging from CRM and marketing automation to recruiting tools,
scheduling assistants, legal and real estate platforms, and more. The Nylas
email API integrates with 100% of email service providers, allowing
bidirectional email sync between SaaS apps and your email client.

To learn more about who we are and whether this is the right place for you,
check us out on Comparably:
[https://www.comparably.com/companies/nylas](https://www.comparably.com/companies/nylas)

Here are some of our open roles. To view all open roles, click the first link
below:

* All open roles: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52](https://boards.greenhouse.io/nylas?gh_src=3c109cd52)

* Senior Frontend/Full Stack Engineer - Developer Experience (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/205da68c2us](https://grnh.se/205da68c2us)

* Backend Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us](https://grnh.se/f35e23e22us)

* Staff Engineer (SF): [https://grnh.se/a46aac712us](https://grnh.se/a46aac712us)

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us](https://grnh.se/7ce2bd522us)

* Support Engineer (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/f6eaf4f92us](https://grnh.se/f6eaf4f92us)

* Support Engineer (Amsterdam): [https://grnh.se/425b85702us](https://grnh.se/425b85702us)

* Product Manager (Toronto): [https://grnh.se/63505bcf2us](https://grnh.se/63505bcf2us)

Tech Stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, Kinesis, HAProxy, Linux, Javascript, React,
Redux, Flux, Flow, Elasticsearch, AWS, Jenkins, MyPy, nginx

------
Omie6541
Tijori Finance | Frontend developer, Test engineer | Bangalore, India |
ONSITE, Full Time | [https://tijorifinance.com/](https://tijorifinance.com/)

We at Tijori Finance, are working on making stock investor's life easier. We
provide in-depth data such as market share, revenue break-up, location
exposure, operational metrics shareholding & financial on companies in India
as well as USA. Much more to come. We are backed by Tally Solutions, India's
30 year old accounting software firm.

We have 2 open positions currently.

1\. Frontend developer

\- 2-4 years' experience

\- HTML, CSS, JS (jquery, React)

\- Familiarity with custom template language (django) is desirable, will have
to learn on the job if not already familiar.

\- Beyond the technical skills, having a good eye for design and the ability
to work well in a fast-paced high-performance collaborative environment is
something we look for.

\- Good communication skills, English (speak, read, write)

2\. Test Engineer

\- 2-5 years' experience

\- Proficient in Selenium, Java

\- Familiarity with API testing

\- Familiarity with performance testing

\- Familiarity with a Linux based system is a plus

\- Good communication skills, English (speak, read, write)

You may reach out to siddharth@<websitedomain.com>

------
skarras
Cabify | Multiple positions | 100% Remote or Madrid Spain or Latam | Full Time

At Cabify we aim to make cities better places to live by improving mobility
for the people living in them, connecting riders to drivers, providing
mobility alternatives such as scooters and moopeds and many others to come, at
the touch of a button. Maybe one day cities will be places where nobody needs
a private car. But we’ve still got a long way to go...fancy joining us?

Our Product & Engineering teams are based in Sao Paolo and Madrid and include
an eclectic bunch of awesome people from different backgrounds like Ruby, Go,
Elixir, Java, PHP or Python.

Right now we’re working on some pretty greenfield projects with a solid set of
product ideas lined up ready for innovative engineers to tackle and of course
we have big plans to take over the taxi app service industry!

More info
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cabify](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cabify)

------
kpennell
CARTO | NYC + Madrid + Seville | Customer Success, Backend, Project Manager
and More | Full-time | ONSITE | [https://www.carto.com](https://www.carto.com)
CARTO (formerly CartoDB) is the world’s leading Location Intelligence
platform, enabling organizations to use spatial data and analysis for more
efficient delivery routes, better behavioral marketing, strategic store
placements, and much more. Data Scientists, Developers and Analysts use CARTO
to optimize business processes, and predict future outcomes through the power
of Spatial Data Science.

Shorter version: We make really great APIs and libraries for doing geospatial
data analysis and visualization (docs:
[https://carto.com/developers/](https://carto.com/developers/) )

We have really great clients from around the world, good work-life balance and
vacation, and kind and knowledgeable people.

Feel free to apply at our /careers page or email me if you're interested and
have questions kpennell at carto dot com

------
shonnahhoy
NiceJob | Senior Fullstack and UX/UI iOS Developer | Vancouver, BC | Full-time
| Onsite or Remote / VISA Needed

NiceJob helps small businesses gain the reputation they deserve by helping
boost reviews through AI and other features. We are 3 years old, bootstrapped,
and have grown from 2 employees to 25 with $2 million in recurring revenue.

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers who are tired of building buttons
and want to make an impact within a fast-growing tech company. We want someone
who enjoys autonomy, and is full of ideas! Our main stack includes React,
Node.js, SQL.

Apply now! Senior Dev - [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-
stack-d...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/5d3a7ebfa79f-senior-full-stack-
developer?source=www.google.com&popup=true)

iOS Dev - [https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/3d582a8388c6-ui-ux-and-ios-
devel...](https://nicejob.breezy.hr/p/3d582a8388c6-ui-ux-and-ios-
developer?source=www.google.com&popup=true)

------
jrmowery
Shield AI | San Diego, CA | www.shield.ai | Onsite | Full-Time

Shield AI is an artificial intelligence robotics company building products for
the national security sector and first responders. We are searching for people
ready to rise to the occasion and join us in developing state-of-the-art
technology alongside a mission that matters. Are you up for the challenge?

Positions Open Across Technical Teams:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai](https://jobs.lever.co/shieldai) \-- Android
Developer (REMOTE POSSIBLE) -- Artificial Intelligence: Senior Software
Engineer C++ -- Embedded Software Engineer -- Senior Cloud Data Architect --
Senior Machine Learning Engineer -- Senior Autonomy Engineer -- Core
Engineering Services -- Senior DevOps/Software Engineer -- Platform Solutions:
Electrical Engineer -- Senior Electrical Engineer -- Senior Mechanical
Engineer -- Product Manager for Autonomy

Our team is built of scientists, engineers, and business leaders inspired by
our mission; to protect service members and civilians with artificially
intelligent systems.

------
jjb
Healthie, a fast-growing healthcare startup that builds business-critical
software for wellness professionals, is hiring a full-stack developer. You'll
work on our team of engineers building an awesome product at scale.

Our stack includes Rails, React, Typescript, and GraphQL. Some of the other
technologies we use are Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, Capybara, and Gatsby.

Our test suite runs on a continuous integration service, and we deploy to a
PAAS.

We have a friendly, educational code review process, where code is reviewed by
both managers and peers. We use a kanban-ish workflow, where work begins life
in a spec review process and then continues down the roadmap through
implementation, review, QA, and deployment. The process allows for feedback
and input from engineers every step of the way.

Our product team is always responsive to ideas and feedback from the
engineering team. The two teams collaborate to produce a steady stream of well
specified, reasonably scoped product changes that are a joy to implement and
never result in redundant effort.

Our team is friendly, smart, and diverse. Outside of our 10am EST “standup,”
working hours are flexible - work when you’re enjoying it and being
productive, and have a life outside of work.

You: 6+ years of experience working on web applications

Bonus: Familiarity with tech in our stack Previous startup experience
Experience in healthcare startups (or actual healthcare)

If everything above sounds good, we'd be excited to meet you!

[https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598179-senior-full-
st...](https://angel.co/company/healthie/jobs/598179-senior-full-stack-
engineer-with-6-years-experience)

------
johnjwang
Assembled | Frontend Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Assembled ([https://www.assembled.com/](https://www.assembled.com/)) aims to
transform and elevate customer support and provides the tools for modern
organizations to do so in a scalable way. Our workforce management platform
helps teams solve forecasting, scheduling, and analytics in order to provide
great experiences for their customers. We're a small team (8 total, 5
engineers) but already work with some of the most progressive organizations in
the world, including iconic technology companies like Google and Stripe and
renowned retail brands like Harry's and Glossier.

Some examples of our recent work include:

\- Improving performance of our team calendar with better lifecycle management

\- Connecting Webflow's CMS to templated pages for our blog

\- Upgrading drag-and-drop UX to speed up schedule management

Our frontend stack consists of React, Flow, Figma, and Webflow, but we don't
require any prior experience with any of them.

If this sounds exciting, please send us a note with a bit about yourself to
careers@assembled.com.

------
estlin08
Remind | iOS Developer, Success Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
REMOTE

Remind is building a communications platform for education, to help every
student succeed.

We are a mission-driven startup with lots of passion, lots of integrity, and
lots of users — nearly 30 million MAU!

As a team of about 30 engineers serving those millions of users, each of us
makes a huge impact on the business — and on the lives of the teachers,
students, and parents using our platform!

Do you:

\- like to move fast (but not to break things)?

\- want to drive engineering quality and rigor?

\- thrive in the complexity, ambiguity, and rapid change of a startup
environment?

\- collaborate cross-functionally to get stuff done?

\- want to regularly see heartwarming messages from teachers about the
difference your product is making in the lives of kids?

Please consider applying:

iOS Developer: [https://grnh.se/7c4d082c1us](https://grnh.se/7c4d082c1us)

Success Engineer: [https://grnh.se/c99da8fd1us](https://grnh.se/c99da8fd1us)

We are hiring within 3 hours of Pacific Time.

------
nm-jan
Next Matter | VP Engineering / Engineering Manager, Senior Software Engineer
(Fullstack, Frontend, Backend) | Full-time | REMOTE | Europe, UK |
[https://nextmatter.com](https://nextmatter.com)

Next Matter is building a software solution that redefines how people build
and operate their businesses. We empower our customers to digitize their
business themselves through a simple no code interface.

To complete our experienced, tech-driven team we are searching for a VP
Engineering / Engineering Manager and several Senior Software Engineers
(Fullstack or Frontend / Backend with a strong interest in growing into a
Fullstack role).

Our tech stack:

* Javascript, React

* Python, Django & Postgres

* Docker, Terraform & AWS

Beyond the opportunity to build a product and company hands-on from the very
early days, we offer a flexible, remote working environment and a competitive
compensation package including stock options.

Please apply via
[https://nextmatter.com/careers/](https://nextmatter.com/careers/) or by email
to jan (at) nextmatter.com.

Looking forward to meeting you!

------
barrald
Hex | (Senior) Software Engineer | Remote or SF | Full-time |
[https://hex.tech/jobs/software-engineer](https://hex.tech/jobs/software-
engineer)

Hex is building a next-generation data analysis platform, combining the best
of code notebooks, BI, and collaboration tools. Our product lets users connect
to data, build analyses, collaborate with their team, and turn their work into
interactive data apps anyone can use.

We're looking for another Software Engineer (open level) to join our core team
of engineers and designers. You will be part of laying our technical
foundations, and have a lot of ownership and impact as we grow.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript, React, Node, GraphQL, and Kubernetes.
Interesting things we're working on include real-time collaboration,
distributed backend compute, security for user-executed code, data
visualization, and frontend performance.

Efficient, fast interview process: intro phone call, interview with CTO, 2-3
technical interviews. Can do whole thing in a few days.

We are well-funded by great VCs and angels, so we have years of runway and can
offer competitive salary. We also offer unlimited PTO, full benefits, and a
flexible work environment.

Hex is a tight-knit, high-output team with experience from Palantir, Remix,
TrialSpark, and other places. We value ownership, autonomy, clear
communication, honest feedback, and high-quality work.

We're early, but already have a well-built out product and paying customers,
and are moving fast toward expanding our user base through a public launch
later this year.

Apply by sending us an email at hello [at] hex.tech. We will get back to you
within a day if you're a potential fit!

------
nickpedersen
Raisely | Front-end Engineer | Remote (Worldwide) | Full-time |
[https://raisely.com](https://raisely.com)

Raisely is the all-in-one fundraising platform for ambitious organisations.
We’re an impact-driven company, here to improve the wellbeing of people and
planet. Helping charities raise money online is our greatest lever for change.

We're looking for a Front-end Engineer to become an integral part of our
Engineering team. You'll contribute to new features we're building, fix
customer blocking bugs, help shape the architectural decisions in our front-
end and share your knowledge with the rest of the engineering team.

More details, and a link to the application can be found here:
[https://www.raisely.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer](https://www.raisely.com/jobs/frontend-engineer)

Thanks!

------
gingerjoos
Compile Inc. | Software engineer - Product | Bangalore, India | Fulltime
ONSITE | [https://www.compile.com/](https://www.compile.com/)

Besides owning a rather cool domain, if we say so ourselves, Compile has built
the most advanced health intelligence platform on the market. Our data is in
use at 16 out of 25 of the world’s largest pharma companies, and has also been
adopted by multiple high-growth biotechs.

We're a small team and we're bootstrapped (self-funded). There's lots of room
to grown and learn.

If this excites you and fit the requirements below, apply to careers AT
compile.com

* Software engineer - Product: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-eng...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#software-engineer-product)

* Full-stack developer: [https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-d...](https://www.compile.com/careers/open-positions/#full-stack-developer)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Front End Software Engineer, Bioinformatics Scientist, Data Science,
Project Management | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com) Grail's mission is to detect cancer
early, when it can be cured. Grail's technology can detect more than 50 cancer
types across all stages, with a false-positive rate of less than one percent,
through a single blood draw.

Senior Software Engineer: [https://bit.ly/35QqSZu](https://bit.ly/35QqSZu)

Staff Frontend Software Engineer/Architect:
[https://bit.ly/2DC4Kcw](https://bit.ly/2DC4Kcw)

Bioinformatics Scientist: [https://bit.ly/3aANm3r](https://bit.ly/3aANm3r)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://bit.ly/30uvCnK](https://bit.ly/30uvCnK)

Project Manager: [https://bit.ly/3kfEIg0](https://bit.ly/3kfEIg0)

------
carebearswag
Markforged | Software Engineers (Senior-level, full stack) | ONSITE | Boston,
MA, USA | [https://www.markforged.com](https://www.markforged.com)

Markforged builds cutting-edge cloud connected industrial 3D printers that
produce parts 50x faster that are 23x stronger and 20x lower-cost. We print in
composites (eg. carbon fiber) and in metal!

Our software stack: * Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL
frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, CoffeeScript * Computational
geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and
C++. Runs on AWS Lambda, in-browser, or on desktop client * Printer
touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python, all on top of a
custom Debian image on a BeagleBone * Printer firmware - embedded C on a
custom board

Types of developers we look for: Public web-app, embedded web app, devops,
computational geometry

To apply email me directly with your resume at cary.demello@markforged.com or
go to www.markforged.com/jobs to check out our full slate of jobs and apply
there.

------
Dannalieth
Messari | Crypto | 100% Remote | Full-Time

At Messari, we are obsessed about data integrity in the crypto space. We aim
to provide signal inside a noisy blockchain industry by building robust data
pipelines and beautiful UX to surface actionable insights to crypto
professionals.

We are in search of talented and hungry individuals who are interested in
building a better infrastructure in crypto. Roles open:

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/messari/f9a5788f-3821-4c8b-80dc-39882e...](https://jobs.lever.co/messari/f9a5788f-3821-4c8b-80dc-39882eb5f681)

\- Senior Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/messari/bc911195-09fe-4c76-b981-46f85d...](https://jobs.lever.co/messari/bc911195-09fe-4c76-b981-46f85d00c2dd)

For more info, visit [https://messari.io/careers](https://messari.io/careers).
To apply, follow the links above.

------
aitskovi
Watershed | Product Engineer, Designer | Onsite (Remote during shelter-in-
place) | SF

Watershed is a software startup working to accelerate the fight against
climate change. Businesses are a key actor in the transition to the zero-
carbon economy and we give them the tools to execute on climate programs
effectively. Our team worked on engineering & product at Stripe and Airtable
and are now applying that experience to climate.

We're hiring for:

* Product Engineer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/engineer) * Designer - [https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer](https://watershedclimate.com/jobs/designer)

If you're interested in applying, email us at christian@watershedclimate.com

If you want to learn more about how we think, here's some of the readings that
have inspired us so far: [https://watershedclimate.com/reading-
list](https://watershedclimate.com/reading-list)

------
waschl
MBition | Software Engineers, Architects, DevOps, +various roles | Berlin &
Stuttgart, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE (mobile office possible and currently
used by everyone due to COVID-19), REMOTE for special cases possible

MBition is a 100% subsidiary of Mercedes-Benz RD. Traditionally focussing on
infotainment software (in-vehicle infotainment, smartphone apps, cloud
backend), we are extending our focus to other domains in the car gradually,
e.g. ADAS (advanced driver-assistance systems). We have many cool projects
going on and generally we try to bring state-of-the-art modern professional
software development paradigms to the automotive world. Our
shareholders/mothership puts big trust on us. We are a product development and
delivery team.

Our stack contains (among others) C++, C, Qt, Yocto, Linux, QNX, AWS, Jenkins,
Gitlab.

Checkout our website [https://mbition.io/](https://mbition.io/) and our job
openings [https://mbition.io/jobs/](https://mbition.io/jobs/)

~~~
nsamala
Are you open to hires that are looking to relocate? This is an industry I'm
super into but live in the US. I'd love to move out to either Berlin or
Stuttgart.

------
LocalPCGuy
Kumanu | Software Engineer | Ann Arbor, MI or Remote | Full-time

Kumanu is an innovative technology company synthesizing breakthrough
behavioral and data science with elegant design to deliver performance through
purpose to individuals, teams, organizations, and communities. We prize ideas,
creative problem solving, a vibrant sense of humor, and above all, a passion
for the role purpose plays in our lives. We offer excellent pay and benefits
and a positive, dynamic, collaborative and purpose-driven work environment.

Kumanu is currently seeking an enthusiastic software engineer to join our team
full-time. The position will be remote to start, but eventually could be
located in our Ann Arbor headquarters or continue to be remote. The person we
are looking for should be skilled in Node (particularly API development) and
Database development (PostgreSQL). Bonus points for other areas in our stack
such as Angular (Typescript), Flutter (Dart), Python/ML.

[https://www.kumanu.com/careers/](https://www.kumanu.com/careers/)

------
mpal14
MyFitnessPal | Engineering | Full Time | San Francisco, CA (open to RELO
within the US/CANADA) | ONSITE (currently WFH due to COVID-19) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

MyFitnessPal helps millions of people stay healthier and happier. With a
database of more than 11 million foods and hundreds of exercises, top fitness
technology partners, community support, insights, and seamless access to your
personal health information across all major platforms, MyFitnessPal is the
leading free resource for achieving and maintaining health goals.

Hiring:

[SF] Lead Scala Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/1932655)

[SF] Lead Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2247050](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/2247050)

------
buovjaga
The Document Foundation | Development Mentor for LibreOffice | REMOTE | part-
or full-time

The Document Foundation (TDF) is the non-profit entity behind the world’s
leading open source office suite, LibreOffice. It’s comprised of a team of
highly skilled and motivated people, working on infrastructure, design,
documentation, QA, marketing and other tasks. We’re passionate about free
software and bringing people into our community.

To grow our volunteer community, in particular for code contributions, we’re
searching for a Development Mentor to start work as soon as possible.

Details: [https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2020/07/21/join-
our...](https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2020/07/21/join-our-team-job-
search-for-a-development-mentor-m-f-d-202007-01/)

TDF is looking forward to receiving your applications, including curriculum
vitae, your financial expectations, and the earliest date of your
availability, via e-mail to tender20200701@documentfoundation.org no later
than September 15, 2020.

------
RocklandTrust
Rockland Trust Bank | VP, Salesforce Architect | Plymouth, MA | Full Time |
Onsite | $160,000+

[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=2000008P&lang=en)

Use your technical expertise to create & design the bank’s Salesforce
Financial Services Cloud platform for nearly 100 branches. If you're a natural
collaborator who is comfortable owning the architecture, development and
design of a new FSC system - this may be the role for you!

Rockland Trust Bank | Salesforce Administrator | Brockton, MA | Full Time |
Onsite | $70,000+

[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=2000008E&lang=en)

Successful Salesforce Administrator will work alongside the Technical
Architect and play a key role in dashboard design, solution adoption and
managing data & workflow health. Ideal candidates will have Einstein Analytics
experience and have supported 75+ sites.

Rockland Trust Bank | IT Audit Officer | Plymouth, MA | Full Time | Onsite |
$110,000+

[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=2000008D&lang=en)

Calling all audit professionals who have knowledge of IT general controls,
cyber security, information security, vulnerability testing, network
architecture, firewalls, etc. Ideal candidates have 3+ years of IT audit
experience in the banking industry and a CISA or CISSP certification.

~~~
architectthrow
Are either of the Salesforce roles available for full-time remote or full-time
remote with travel?

(I see that you've listed "Onsite", but figured I'd ask)

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | WFH REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or
Full Time | Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are hiring for senior tech leader(s) down to super-capable full-stack
junior engineers.

We are a profitable, small-ish, distributed company focused on better, easier,
online privacy.

We make two products. Blur is privacy-enhanced password manager. It integrates
privacy aliases / tokenization to help people mask & control their PII
credentials like email addresses, phone numbers, and credit cards.

DeleteMe is a service for removing private information from many data broker
sites that list and sell consumers personal profile data.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom 1\. no recruiters (please,
really, please) 2\. helpful if you can include both a full CV, favorite type
of role, and desired comp.

thanks!

------
91pavan
Cisco Systems | Software Engineers | ONSITE/REMOTE | US | Full Time

At Emerging Technologies and Incubation organisation (ET&I), we strive to
identify the next wave of breakthrough emerging solutions that build new
markets and businesses for Cisco. We are focussed on opportunities which are
near term (i.e. 3-5 years) and some of the projects are specifically in the
cloud native area, which you'll be a part of initially.

We're looking to hire experienced SW engineers to help develop these new
solutions. Experience in at least one of the following areas is beneficial:

• Kubernetes, Docker, containerization, L7 networking, public cloud networking

• Cloud native networking, Service Meshes, App networking, Identity and L7
security frameworks

Bonus points if you're an avid Open Source fan and have experience with Golang
:)

To apply, please visit: [https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-
Engineer-...](https://jobs.cisco.com/jobs/ProjectDetail/Software-Engineer-
Emerging-Technologies-and-Incubation/1297780)

------
choxi
[https://getglyph.app](https://getglyph.app) | 100% Remote | Seeking a
Cofounder

I'm looking for a 50/50 partner/cofounder to help me build a digital
illustration and animation app for the iPad. I've built out the beta and am
preparing to launch in the App Store in September when iOS 14 is released, I'm
looking for someone with graphics programming experience to take over a CTO
role and continue developing the product while I shift my focus to operations
and marketing.

For a little background about myself: I was a cofounder and CEO of
[https://bloc.io](https://bloc.io) where we raised $8M, grew the team to ~70
employees, and eventually sold to Thinkful/Chegg. My education is in computer
engineering and I'm looking for a cofounder who sees the same potential in
this area where art and technology intersect.

If you're interested, please reach out with an intro email to roshan [dot]
choxi [at] gmail.com

------
StuieK
Lustre | Lead Knowledge Graph Engineer | Full-time | Remote

Lustre provides incredibly reliable product recommendations to help people
choose what to buy. One of the most critical components in our system is the
knowledge graph that processes our scraped data and transforms it into highly
structured and contextualized input to our neural net.

You'll be the lead engineer on the knowledge graph. Some examples of the type
of tasks you'll be doing:

* Automatically process massive amounts of structured data.

* Understand the context of the information to create useful connections to aid in predicting the best products.

* Research and implement new traversals of our knowledge graph to gain more leverage from our data.

* Figure out efficient ways to incorporate human-in-the-loop curation for tasks that cannot be automated.

* Communicate with the machine learning team to get them the data they need for improving recommendations.

* Keep an eye out for new technologies and data sources that can automate tasks or improve the quality of our data.

* Implement API routes for serving knowledge graph data to the frontend.

An ideal candidate will:

* Be a capable problem solver who enjoys identifying business problems you can solve with thoughtful engineering, 3rd party APIs, or incorporating ML.

* Have 4+ years experience building out backend infrastructure.

* Enjoy digging through data to solve problems and find new optimisations.

* Be a good team player as this role will require good communication with both the product & ML teams to understand their problems/goals.

stuart@lustre.ai for more information.

------
tahnok
GHGSat | Montreal, Ottawa Canada | Multiple Positions | Full-time | ONSITE

GHGSat monitors methane emissions from our own satellite and aircraft
hyperspectral sensors.

We're looking for our first front-end developer, a sysadmin and a data
engineer.

Want to do something for the planet using science?

[https://www.ghgsat.com/join-our-team/](https://www.ghgsat.com/join-our-team/)

------
jacobmattison
Technolutions | Senior Software Engineer| New Haven, CT, USA | FULLTIME,
ONSITE (when safe) |
[https://technolutions.com/about/careers](https://technolutions.com/about/careers)

Transformative, industry-leading software for the world of higher education.
Small team with high impact. Great benefits and work/life balance. $100K -
140K+

------
jqueryin
Ternio | REMOTE | Full-Time

Ternio is responsible for the development of Block Card™, a prepaid crypto
debit card accepted anywhere that VISA is accepted. We are uniquely positioned
as having been one of the first providers approved in the US. We offer a
whitelabel, API based solution for third party partners to directly integrate
our underlying technology and platform and provide fiat on and off ramps for
the greater crypto community. Our newest product is a full fledged, US based
checking account. We'll be international by end of Q4 with other fiat on and
off ramps. We're profitable, growing rapidly, and get to tackle interesting
problems bridging traditional banking and cryptocurrency.

## ROLES

We're looking for a variety of roles, including:

* Full stack generalists specializing in JavaScript (node.js, express.js, Typescript)

* A lead developer (US based only)

* A senior cloud ops engineering looking to wrangle our sysadmin needs (and have a say in devops procedures)

## STACK

You can find a healthy mix of Ubuntu, AWS, Typescript, express.js, node.js,
Laravel, Vue.js, Postgres, Redis, websockets, core nodes, and third party APIs
and SDKs.

Contact: corey@ternio.io

------
DomKM
EmbraerX Beacon | Product Manager, Senior Front-End Engineer, Senior Back-End
Engineer, Senior Test Automation Engineer | 100% REMOTE (but, for legal
reasons, Brazil only)

Embraer, the third-largest producer of civil aircraft, is hiring. We’re
building [https://beacon.works](https://beacon.works), a tool for airlines and
mechanics to manage unscheduled aircraft maintenance. This has the potential
to be a very high-value product for the aviation industry and could make air
travel much better for everyone.

We have multiple (functional JS and TS) React and React Native frontends and a
GraphQL API backend in Clojure. Our engineering team is small but very
experienced, passionate, and kind. We're looking for senior engineers with
relevant technical experience as well as a product/project manager.

Location: Remote (must be able to legally work and reside in the Brazil)

Tech: React Native, GraphQL, TypeScript, Clojure, Postgres, AWS/GCP

Apply: Please email your resume to work@beacon.works (principals only, no
recruiters or agencies)

------
cardine
Cortx | Machine Learning Engineer (Deep Learning) | Baltimore, Maryland |
Onsite, Full-time

Cortx is a profitable, stable, and growing artificial intelligence startup
that is building a tool that automatically writes content about any subject
with the same level of quality, factual accuracy, and usefulness as a human.

You would be at the intersection of research and production code - taking our
research roadmap and helping make it a reality. You will be helping our AI
team take nascent research concepts and turn them into state of the art
natural language generation. You will be constantly ingesting research papers,
building prototypes, and later turning those prototypes into production code.

You will be working directly with our Founder/CEO, who is leading the AI team,
both as a manager and an individual contributor.

We sponsor all visas (including H1B and Green Card), and we pay market rates
for SF/NYC despite being located in an area with a significantly cheaper cost
of living.

We are currently using PyTorch for the vast majority of our AI work.

Apply by emailing alex@cortx.com with "HN" in the subject line.

------
gobrana
Doist | Senior iOS Developer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools (like Todoist and Twist) that promote a
calmer, more balanced, more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about and then unplug
at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their tasks and
teamwork are accounted for.

All our roles are fully remote, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://doist.com/blog](https://doist.com/blog)

For questions, feel free to reach out at andrew.g@doist.com.

------
ryan112
Upshop - Social Ecommerce | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote Friendly|
Full-time

Interested in building a new way of buying online that’s truly social? We’re
an Accel backed team of ex-Facebook, ex-Groupon, and ex-Esports engineers,
designers, and PMs that believe that the future of ecommerce is social, yet
modern platforms focus solely on the ‘single-player’ experience. We’re on a
mission to build a next generation ecommerce platform that enables the same
kinds of spontaneity, fun, and excitement that people have while shopping
offline with their friends and family. Our team is small, but our vision is
massive. Join us and help make it a reality. We’re currently hiring full stack
engineers. More info here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LyUKFFqb5hXDIDCYAQuav89n...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LyUKFFqb5hXDIDCYAQuav89nhxe3u482EZzf1XiGO0c/).
Feel free to reach out at george@upshop.app.

------
nightvoomer
Twitter | Remote, NYC, Seattle, SF | Backend |
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202007/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202007/senior-software-engineer-revenue-processing-billing-
revenue.html)

We are rebuilding our billing infrastructure. If you have interest/experience
with GCP, Dataflow, ApacheBeam, BigTable/Bigquery, or Ads, we would love to
hear from you. Our payments team is also hiring
[https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202007/senio...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/202007/senior-software-engineer-revenue-processing-platform-
payments.html)

If you have any questions or want to chat, I am a engineer on the team and be
reached at Mckendon@acm.org or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mckendon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mckendon/)

------
dwestrom
Drop | REMOTE (Canada/US based) | Senior Full-Stack Web Dev | React/Node/SQL |
Full Time | San Francisco [https://drop.com/careers](https://drop.com/careers)

Drop (formerly Massdrop) is community-driven commerce. We design products with
input from our members and give them a place to connect, learn, and shop with
people who share their interests.

Drop Engineering is a small, fast-moving team with a number of seasoned
developers who have scaled web apps beyond 10M daily active users. With our
combined experiences we’ve distilled good practices and processes to ensure a
healthy, sane, and efficient work environment. We’re all about quality
engineering, not big egos. The best ideas win here.

We are augmenting the distributed branch of our engineering team with
developers in Canada or the US, in addition to the San Francisco-based team.

Tech: React, Node, Express, Redis, MySQL, AWS

See job posting for more details.
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop](https://boards.greenhouse.io/drop)

------
j_rosenthal
SiteSpect | Various - Full Stack Engineer, Front-End Customer Success
Developer | Remote/Boston/Newton, MA | REMOTE/ONSITE |
[https://www.sitespect.com](https://www.sitespect.com)

SiteSpect is a digital optimization platform that lets you test or target your
web traffic without having to change any code on your side. Under the hood,
SiteSpect is a reverse proxy. Requests from end users are routed to an
appropriate backend and SiteSpect modifies the response based on what tests
the user is assigned to and then delivers those changes back to the end user.
We're looking to fill a variety of roles, including seeking client and non
client facing front-end or full-stack developers, optimization specialists,
release engineers, operations engineers and more to build out our (angular)
control panel, proxy engines, help our clients use our tools to test and
modify their websites, and advise clients on how best to test and optimize
their customer experience.

Open Technical Roles:

Backend Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lXQ7lw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lXQ7lw5)

Full Stack Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rYQ7lwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rYQ7lwc)

Front End Solutions Developer (Customer Success) -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nYQ7lw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nYQ7lw8)

IT Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uYQ7lwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uYQ7lwf)

Linux Operations Engineer -
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xYQ7lwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3xYQ7lwi)

------
ajones277
LeagueApps | Senior FrontEnd Engineer | Full-time | New York,NY |
[https://leagueapps.com/about/gh_jid=4006174003](https://leagueapps.com/about/gh_jid=4006174003)

LeagueApps is a fast-growing, venture-backed company that is using data and
technology to build the largest community around youth and local sports. We
count professional leagues, teams, and athletes as investors and partners, and
reach millions of people every day through our best-in-class SaaS platform.

To support our quickly growing team, we are seeking a Senior Frontend Software
Engineer to join our Product Engineering group in our NYC office to help build
the features that power our sports management platform.

Our stack:

React Java Struts 2 & Spring MVC Hibernate MySQL GCP

Are you interested? Great, we'd love to hear from you. Just send us an email
at astewart@leagueapps.com or apply directly at the link below!
[https://careers.leagueapps.com/?gh_jid=4006174003](https://careers.leagueapps.com/?gh_jid=4006174003)

------
coldpie
CodeWeavers | macOS and Linux product manager | Full time | ONSITE in Saint
Paul, MN if things ever improve but remote for now

CodeWeavers is a small, international company based in St Paul, Minnesota that
enables customers to run Windows programs on macOS, Linux and Chrome OS using
the open source Wine technology. We are currently looking for a CrossOver
Product Manager to join our team. This person will be responsible for defining
the strategy, roadmap, and execution for CodeWeavers's software, CrossOver,
that allows the ability to run Windows software on non-Windows platforms for
people around the world. This is a cross-functional role working closely with
Engineering, Marketing, and our executive leadership team to bring valued
software that delights customers on a daily basis. This is not just a product
management role, but also a programming role.

For more information, please visit
[https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs#job-
cx](https://www.codeweavers.com/about/jobs#job-cx)

~~~
doshlord
PyGTK? Lol did I read that correctly?

------
stephaniedeer
Percona|MySQL DBA|REMOTE|US West time zone| [https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers/mysql-dba-remo...](https://www.percona.com/about-
percona/careers/mysql-dba-remote-us-west)

As a MySQL DBA, you will work in a fast paced environment where we are
responsible for our clients' most critical systems. Customers count on us to
keep their MySQL database running and we are vital to the success of their
business. You will work remotely; there is no central office, and most people
work from their homes.

Percona is a respected thought leader in the open source community. We provide
services and software for MySQL, MongoDB, PostgreSQL and MariaDB to open
source users globally.

We are remote-first and globally dispersed; we have 250 people in almost 40
countries. We offer a collaborative, highly-engaged culture where your ideas
are welcome and your voice is heard. The growth and development of our staff
is a top priority; we provide funding for training, certifications,
conferences and more.

------
mocko
HP Inc | DevOps | REMOTE (UK) | FT Perm

HP’s Graphics Solutions Business (GSB) works to deliver large scale cloud
solutions that manage the production workflow for print shops around the
world. GSB helps Print Service Providers streamline the manufacture of books,
business cards, packaging, photos, posters, signage and almost anything else
that can be printed.

On a technical level it’s an AWS / Kubernetes shop with an emphasis on
Terraform & Helm for config-managing all of the things. Workloads range from
maintaining a huge throughput of batch processing jobs to large databases and
the API layers that front them.

We’re looking for a senior, UK-based devops engineer to help maintain and
develop the platform. You’ll need to demonstrate experience building software
as well as infrastructure (there’s a ‘dev’ in devops!), excellent
communication skills, a strong interest in keeping things secure and a near-
obsessive level of attention to detail.

UK working hours & remote is fine so long as you can visit the London office
from time to time.

CVs to hn-2020-08@mbird.biz. No agencies please.

------
devgoth
LogicGate | Software Engineer III: UI/UX, DevOps, Engineering Manager |
Chicago, IL | REMOTE and/or ONSITE

LogicGate is a venture-backed, Chicago-based SaaS startup that creates
flexible and beautiful business process software. Our customers use LogicGate
to visually design end-to-end workflows and create highly configurable process
applications that place controls around mission-critical activities. We are
providing self-service solutions for enterprises within the Governance, Risk
and Compliance, and Business Process Management software industries, saving
them time and money.

Our offices are located in River North and are close to Blue, Red, and Brown
lines as well as multiple bus stops.

\- Work: Jira - Slack - Gitlab - G Suite

\- Back: Spring Boot - Java 8 - Kotlin - Neo4j

\- Front: Angular - AngularJS - TypeScript - D3 - SCSS - HTML

\- Test: Selenium - Protractor - JUnit - Karma - K6

\- Ops: AWS - HAProxy - Consul - Nomad - Ansible - Terraform - Docker

Apply here: [https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-
team/](https://www.logicgate.com/about-us/join-the-team/)

------
dljsjr
OxeFit [https://oxefit.com](https://oxefit.com) | Multiple Positions |
Pensacola, FL and Dallas, TX | Onsite | Full Time

We are a stealth-mode robotic startup corporation developing a first-of-its
kind technology that will completely change the strength training and fitness
industry. We are building a team of motivated individuals who will have a
career-defining opportunity to build a company from the ground up. If you are
interested in collaborating with a high caliber team of
founders/engineers/developers, disrupting a market, and holding equity with
good pay, please let us know.

OxeFit is currently hiring for the following roles in both locations:

\- Product Manager

\- User Experience Researcher

\- Software engineers: Test engineers, mobile application developers, computer
vision/human pose estimation, streaming media

\- Mechanical engineers

More information about open positions can be found here:
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/c/Oxefit/Jobs](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/c/Oxefit/Jobs)

Contact: hiring@oxefit.com

------
justkez
EmpowerRD | [https://www.empowerrd.com](https://www.empowerrd.com) | London,
UK | Full Time | Onsite (Remote during Covid-19)

We are looking for a Ruby full stack developer to help support our journey
from start up to scale up.

We are an exciting, VC-backed Government innovation incentives service
provider using technology to automate, improve and optimise our customer's
claims for R&D tax incentives in the UK. By layering in tech to what has
traditionally been an advisor business, we are able to support customers
secure government funding for R&D quickly and reliably.

As we grow we're looking for a full stack developer - well versed in Ruby -
who can support and then lead on both internal and external development.

Skills and experience we need:

Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Git (gitflow), front-end JavaScript
(jQuery/Alpine/vanilla) and CSS, SQL (Postgres)

Skills and experience that would be a bonus:

AWS (EC2, RDS, VPC), Docker, Redis, Sidekiq, Agile/Scrum sprint planning,
Postgres PL/SQL programming and statistical analysis

Please email hn@empowerrd.com if interested.

------
dansomething
Power Pro Leasing | Multiple Positions | 100% Remote (US) | Full-Time

Power Pro Leasing is a technology company focused on improving the touring
experience in the apartment leasing industry. Power Pro enhances the
prospect’s leasing experience while at the same time enabling the leasing
professional to become more efficient in the apartment leasing and management
processes. We offer a VIP guided tour experience where agents have an iPad
application that integrates with their property management software, as well
as self-guided and virtual tour experiences that center around a customized
web app experience delivered to the prospect. Power Pro is already working
with many of the largest management companies in the work and is focused on
large (100+ unit buildings).

We are seeking smart, self-motivated, and well-rounded software engineers who
excel at solving problems in innovative ways. The right candidate for this
role values teamwork and communication as well as working closely with other
engineers in our small, dynamic team. Software Engineers at Power Pro must be
adept at learning new technologies and willing to work on a wide variety of
problems. Our technologists are involved in the full software development
lifecycle, including the design, development and maintenance of high
dependability systems.

Our primary technology stack is Java/Spring/Hibernate on the backend with
various frameworks for the frontend including React and Angular.

Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1968006697/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1968006697/)

Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1909150285/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1909150285/)

------
n_l
BRYTER ([https://bryter.io/](https://bryter.io/)) | Software Language Engineer
| REMOTE (UTC±4) | Full or Part Time

We create a no-code building platform for experts to deliver automated
decision-making at scale. We are a remote-first product company with
distributed leadership culture, product/market fit and paying customers.

As a Software Language Engineer at BRYTER you’ll be part of our remote-first
team with the task to evolve the design and implementation of the BRYTER
language and interpreter. You’ll play an essential role in shaping the
direction of the BRYTER language and evaluating the viability of making more
language features available to use in our no-code editor.

To apply for this position write us a message to careers@bryter.io and mention
"Software Language Engineer Position" in the subject.

We also have multiple other positions open:
[https://bryter.io/careers/](https://bryter.io/careers/)

------
Moocar
Kaddy | Software Engineer | Full-time | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

Kaddy is a B2B marketplace that helps suppliers and wholesale customers
connect and trade seamlessly across beer, wine, spirits, and other beverages.
We are currently working with some of the most sought after beverages brands,
hospitality operators, and liquor retailers in Australia.

We're looking for an experienced Go developer. The rest of our stack includes
Vue.js, React, Postgres and Clojure(script).

You'll be working alongside five experienced engineers. We all take part in
speccing and prioritizing product features, while striving to do it with a
customer centric approach. We hold periodic retros to make sure our process
makes sense. All work is peer reviewed. We release to production once a week
and are aiming to release even faster.

We’re Sydney based with an office in Darlinghurst, however due to COVID-19,
we’ve embraced a timezone-local (AEST) distributed working from home culture.
We are on daily zoom calls and have a highly collaborative working ethos.

Email Anthony at careers@kaddy.com.au

~~~
chewxy
you're missing a .au

~~~
Moocar
Thank you!!

------
Hire4Dox
Doximity has been developing impactful products and transforming the world of
healthcare REMOTELY since 2011. This year has been brought extensive growth
and we don't plan on slowing down yet! Come join us...

Mobile Software Engineer, iOS - REMOTE U.S. or San Francisco -
[https://grnh.se/wld8j31](https://grnh.se/wld8j31)

Mobile Software Engineer, Android - REMOTE U.S. or San Francisco -
[https://grnh.se/9e55f6201](https://grnh.se/9e55f6201)

Software Engineer, SRE - REMOTE U.S. or San Francisco
-[https://grnh.se/a303980d1](https://grnh.se/a303980d1)

Software Engineer, Data - REMOTE U.S. or San Francisco -
[https://grnh.se/6pef3r1](https://grnh.se/6pef3r1)

Software Engineer, Security - REMOTE U.S. or San Francisco -
[https://grnh.se/06e125551us](https://grnh.se/06e125551us)

------
nimblehq
Nimble | Bangkok, Thailand | Fulltime | ONSITE | Visa/Work Permit + Relocation
assistance | [https://nimblehq.co/](https://nimblehq.co/)

We are a team of designers, software developers and product owners building
outstanding web and mobile applications for companies of all sizes, from
1-person startups to Fortune 500 companies. We take a product development
approach, creating custom software that people will love to use and empowering
our clients to do what they do best - better.

Senior Web Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-
developer-27](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-web-developer-27)

Senior Android Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-
developer-25](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-android-developer-25)

Senior iOS Developer: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-
developer-24](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/senior-ios-developer-24)

Technical Product Owner: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-
owner-20](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/technical-product-owner-20)

Engineering Lead - Web: [https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/engineering-lead-
web-1](https://jobs.nimblehq.co/o/engineering-lead-web-1)

We keep our recruitment process practical and straightforward:
[https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-
us/our...](https://github.com/nimblehq/our-team/blob/master/join-us/our-
recruitment-process.md)

------
pagely
We're hiring for MULTIPLE positions at Pagely - a leading provider in managed
WordPress hosting.

All positions are 100% remote.

Working at Pagely: [https://pagely.com/careers/](https://pagely.com/careers/)

INFORMATION SECURITY / DATA PRIVACY ENGINEER
[https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/83b3f524586e-information-
security...](https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/83b3f524586e-information-security-
data-privacy-engineer-remote--mid-sr)

PRINCIPAL SOFTWARE ENGINEER
[https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/e4095f4e070a-principal-
software-e...](https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/e4095f4e070a-principal-software-
engineer)

CUSTOMER SUPPORT PLATFORM ENGINEER
[https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/d4c19f32ce05-customer-support-
eng...](https://pagely.breezy.hr/p/d4c19f32ce05-customer-support-engineer-
remote)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India - Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai,
Mumbai We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software
and technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of
open source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We
look for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, Kotlin, Rust, JS,
AWS/GCP/Azure, Python, Node.js, React, Angular

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming, Technical
Interview(s), Leadership

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
blastbking
Taste | Senior Software Engineer | NYC (remote possible) Full Time

We're helping amazing restaurants manage this incredibly difficult crisis.
We've built and are quickly scaling a marketplace for Fine Dining at Home
experiences so foodies can get their favorite restaurant experiences at home.
For restaurants, we're bringing large orders to help them through this tough
and unique period. We're growing rapidly and now adding a restaurant every
week.

More details here: [https://www.notion.so/Taste-Senior-Software-Engineer-
Foundin...](https://www.notion.so/Taste-Senior-Software-Engineer-Founding-
Team-630ea04cfa044fca89faaa1ef5a15285) \- to apply, please send your resume to
team+eng@gettaste.com and put HN in the subject.

------
fortysixpercent
Replicated | Backend Engineer - All Levels | $100k - $170k + equity | US
Remote | [https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building modern deployment frameworks that make it simple for
SaaS vendors to deliver their applications to enterprise customers.

We are looking for hackers and engineers with a passion for crafting developer
tools and solving challenging technical problems. At Replicated you will be
working with a talented and experienced team, writing code in Go & Typescript,
and contributing to the growing Docker & Kubernetes ecosystem. We are also
currently looking to fill engineering roles working directly with customers.

If you are interested please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Onsite + Remote | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced team working on meaningful problems that range from infectious
disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our understanding of
the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical institutions, and
biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven continents (and space!).
Here's what we're doing to help out with COVID-19:
[https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing...](https://www.onecodex.com/blog/2020/03/16/covid-19-sequencing-
analysis/)

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both full stack and DevOps roles. Our stack includes Python, Rust, and
Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3 visualizations
to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for a computational
biologist, an account manager, and a marketing manager.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, and a flexible vacation policy.

Please apply here:
[https://www.onecodex.com/careers/](https://www.onecodex.com/careers/)

------
dvfurlong
Deedmob | Amsterdam, NL | Remote | Full Time | Lead full stack JS engineer
(Typescript, Node, React)

We're a small profitable impact startup looking for an engineer who wants
responsibility, meaningful work and non crazy work hours.

See the in-depth description below in which I outline what kind of work you'd
probably work on, our story and also reasons you shouldn't join us.

[https://angel.co/company/deedmob/jobs/900080-remote-lead-
eng...](https://angel.co/company/deedmob/jobs/900080-remote-lead-engineer-at-
small-profitable-impact-startup)

Apply above or by emailing me at david@deedmob.com Thanks, David :)

------
internalrec
Synthego | SF/Redwood City | Data Engineer | Visa (transfers only) | Onsite |
Fulltime

Synthego is a mature biotech startup, developing an industrialized CRISPR
genetic editing platform.
[https://www.synthego.com/](https://www.synthego.com/)

    
    
      About the Data Engineer role:
      - Build ETLs for incorporating (accounting, marketing, biological, chemical, and operational) data from internal and external systems into a data warehouse.
      - Tech stack: Python and SQL
      - Non CS backgrounds are also welcome.
    

More about the role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/synthego/8a97bcf1-7669-44f8-ba6c-6375b...](https://jobs.lever.co/synthego/8a97bcf1-7669-44f8-ba6c-6375b874fdf7)

All open positions: [https://www.synthego.com/careers#open-
positions](https://www.synthego.com/careers#open-positions)

Reach out at: recinternal [at] gmail dot com

------
adsodemelk
Instadeep | [https://www.instadeep.com/](https://www.instadeep.com/) Hiring
across multiple offices (London, Paris, Tunis, Lagos) on a mission to bring
scalable, effortless ML. Head of Delivery, London
[https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=46)
Head of Delivery, Paris
[https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=47](https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=47)
Bio Engineer, London or Paris
[https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=49](https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=49)
Other positions:
[https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://instadeep.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
josh_cmc
ChooseMyCar | PHP Developer | Manchester, UK (Remote) | Full-time

A car finance startup based in Manchester are currently looking to hire a
Senior PHP/Full Stack developer to work alongside the Head of Development on a
Greenfield Car Finance CRM platform.

As the second development hire you'll have direct input in making new business
decisions, from a strategic level to design and implementation of new
features.

\---

What can we expect from you?

• Exceptional OO PHP7 programming skills

• Strong experience with MySQL

• Extensive experience with at least one major PHP framework such as Zend
Framework 3, Symfony 4/5, Laravel

• Experience with version control systems (preferably Git)

• Experience in writing new and using existing APIs

• Experience with automated testing

• Good experience with JavaScript

• Any experience with Twilio would be a bonus

\---

What will you get in return?

• Remote work – Up to 4 days a week

• Pension scheme

• 20 days holiday plus bank holidays

• Company social events including: summer parties & team nights out.

\---

This is a great opportunity for a Senior PHP Developer who would like to work
on cutting edge financial services applications in an exciting fast paced
startup environment.

Contact josh.hornby@choosemycar.com and let me know you saw the advert on HN

------
repeek
Ludi, Inc. | QA Coordinator | Remote (US Only) | Full-time |
[https://ludiinc.com/](https://ludiinc.com/) Ludi’s DocTime Log product suite
simplifies the way hospitals and health systems track, manage and audit
payments to their physicians. The QA Coordinator will be a part of Ludi’s
growing team and will lead all QA testing for Ludi’s product suite. We are
looking for someone who is motivated, passionate about the industry, and can
adapt quickly to be a part of our fun, fast-paced company.

We are looking for someone to come in and ‘own’ QA. We have a very complex
application that manages the rules around how a hospital compensates their
physicians. Fortunately our application is extremely stable and we’ve rarely
had issues. This position’s objective is to implement QA processes to help us
scale most effectively.

Apply here: [https://ludiinc.com/careers/](https://ludiinc.com/careers/)

------
jlkid225
Ahara | Remote | Full-Stack Software Engineer

Ahara is a health tech consumer company, creating a diet identity that lives
online: your FoodPrint. Your FoodPrint is information important to you about
food: how you like to eat, your health goals, and how you like to shop.
Ahara's platform allows 60% of Americans with medical dietary restrictions to
find food compatible with their FoodPrint, revealing new food possibilities,
and creating an easy food experience.

We are looking for Full-stack Software Developers who are proficient in
building APIs and front-end experiences with React Redux to join our remote
team. As a full-stack engineer at Ahara, you will be building and owning
features that work across our ecosystem, working alongside product managers,
designers, and influencing product decisions. You will join an ambitious team
looking to personalize the online shopping experience around the user and gain
domain-expertise in the latest in consumer health tech.

To apply or learn more reach out to recruiting@ahara.bio.

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto | Remote | Full-time |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3j1Q7lw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3j1Q7lw7)

Hiring for 12+ roles around the world—including US, UK, and Israel—but I am
mostly here to plug the Senior Competitive Intelligence position. This opening
on the Technical Marketing team is perfect for someone who loves getting
hands-on with enterprise tech and then sharing what you've learned with a
wider audience.

We are particularly looking for someone with deep experience in the data
protection, disaster recovery, and cloud migration spaces. That is, if you
don't have experience doing competitive work, but are/were an SE or technical
marketer in this industry (e.g. at Veeam, Commvault, Cohesity, Rubrik,
Veritas, Dell EMC etc) then you might be a good fit. Zerto has some seriously
cool tech and is changing the way companies protect & recover their
data—including after ransomware so orgs can, well, avoid a 4.5M or 10M ransom.

------
syvex
Tempus Ex | tempus-ex.com | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Tempus Ex is an Andreessen Horowitz backed startup bringing advances in real-
time image recognition to sports. We’re leveraging this new data to create
interactive live consumer experiences and fantasy sports.

At our San Francisco lab we are building a team of top-caliber engineers who
are passionate about solving hard problems and want to be a part of the future
of media. The core competency of the engineering team will be similar to that
of autonomous driving - with the benefits of having a more complete data set
and being able to ship products quickly.

Roles:

* Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000075003))

* Game/Mobile iOS Developer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4051290003))

* iOS SceneKit Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4047147003))

* Machine Learning Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4003692003))

* Senior Backend Engineer ([https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/txm/jobs/4000069003))

Contact: recruiting+hn@tempus-ex.com

More info: [https://tempus-ex.com/careers](https://tempus-ex.com/careers)

------
thinkmorebetter
Sr. Software Engineer, Platform (Ruby, Go, Kafka, Microservices) | Remote |
Full-time PeerStreet, is a well-funded startup looking for an experienced Sr.
Software Engineer. More details here:
[https://grnh.se/6db869b71us](https://grnh.se/6db869b71us) To apply please
send us a message to careers@peerstreet.com put [HN] in the subject.

Sr. Software Engineer (Ruby, SQL, AWS) | Remote | Full-time PeerStreet, is a
well-funded startup looking for an experienced full stack Sr. Software
Engineer. More details here:
[https://grnh.se/93a16bf41us](https://grnh.se/93a16bf41us) To apply please
send us a message to careers@peerstreet.com put [HN] in the subject

------
cfsuade
Suade|London|Full-time|Onsite

We are a FinTech/RegTech company based in London using modern technologies to
develop cutting edge software for regulatory reporting and compliance. We’ve
had some notable achievements this year including being selected as part of
the FinTech 50 for the third year in a row as well as being recognised by the
World Economic Forum as a Technology Pioneer which is a huge honour. other
notable examples of past Pioneers including Google (2001), Twitter (2009),
Palantir Technologies (2010) and Dropbox (2011). We are always looking to hire
talented individuals and we currently have the following vacancies: Backend
Developer Front-End Picasso Regtech Engineer Linux Orchestrator Please find
the links to our job descriptions
[https://suade.org/journal/#lead](https://suade.org/journal/#lead) To apply,
please send your CV to Work@suade.org

------
dpipemazo
Elementary Robotics
[https://elementaryrobotics.com](https://elementaryrobotics.com) | Cloud +
Firmware | Los Angeles, CA | near-tem remote, long-term onsite | Full Time

Elementary is a full-stack robotics + vision company developing novel robotic
inspection systems for the factory of the future. We focus on letting the
computer vision, machine learning and software drive the requirements of our
products and then build the hardware in a cost-effective fashion to meet these
needs. We are focused on delivering quality + traceability products to
manufacturers.

Our team is hiring on both ends of the stack:

1\. A firmware engineer to design and develop our low-cost servo motor
technology that powers our robots (STM32 MCU + ARM linux compute)

2\. A cloud engineer to design + scale our infrastructure for our IoT service,
user-facing web application, and machine learning operations.

[https://elementaryrobotics.com/about](https://elementaryrobotics.com/about)

~~~
aeleos
Hey, would you be interested in a rising senior applying for a full time job
for may? or is that too long term? I am a computer engineering major with a cs
minor and a lot of software engineering experience

~~~
dpipemazo
Thanks for asking -- at this time we're focusing on hires we can bring within
the company for 2020. As we get towards the end of the year we will open up
job postings for hires starting in Summer/Fall 2021.

~~~
aeleos
Ok, thanks for the reply. I will look out for any future job postings you guys
have

------
SignalRecruit1
Signal | San Francisco or Remote (US only) | Full-Time, Remote-OK |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

Here are our open roles:

\- Android Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/cc2a16be-b9aa-496e-ba2c-cf8ba3672267)

\- Desktop Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/6cbff26c-290a-4e74-a56f-78e9783f3f90)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/5d866dff-b979-4a90-9a53-f581eee730d0)

-Operations Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7abc18c5-d579-41d9-b19f-bbc18c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/7abc18c5-d579-41d9-b19f-bbc18c85b8ee)

\- Server Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a...](https://jobs.lever.co/signal/2a5fee8b-5875-46d4-a41d-773a28a6b553)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Service team: Java, AWS, DevOps.

Please email us your resume to: Workwithus@signal.org

------
zschuessler
Engage | Remote/Alexandria, VA | PHP, WordPress, Laravel Engineers

Engage ([https://enga.ge](https://enga.ge)) is a full stack digital agency
seeking to fill roles in PHP, WordPress, and Laravel full-stack development.

Please, no recruiters or agencies.

The ideal candidate is an intermediate or senior engineer with experience in:

* A PHP framework such as Laravel or Symfony

* A JavaScript library such as React or Vue

* Basic understanding of systems administration

* Knowledge of database architecture patterns

* Willing to continue ongoing learning and passion for software

Engage is a great agency to work with! The team works to create award-winning
designs, build complex architectures, and take on advocacy projects for high-
impact organizations.

Remote workers should be able to attend meetings in the EST timezone if
applying.

To apply please message me at zachary.schuessler@engagedc.com with a list of
projects you've enjoyed most, a link to open source work if applicable, your
desired salary range, and a little blurb about yourself. Looking forward to
hearing from you!

------
sebikul
MURAL | Digital workspace for visual collaboration | REMOTE | Full-time

MURAL is on a mission to inspire and connect imagination workers globally.

Our collaboration software enables modern teams to solve challenges together
visually, all in the cloud. Whether for Design Thinking, Agile, or Lean, we
improve team productivity, alignment, and overall innovation performance.

MURAL is used by 4,000+ customers worldwide, including IBM, USAA, E-Trade,
Intuit, SAP, Atlassian, Autodesk, and GitHub. And we're rapidly on-boarding
new enterprises. Our NPS is over 50 and customers say great things about us.

We are headquartered in San Francisco and employ over 100 people working
remotely across six time zones around the world, including office hubs in
Buenos Aires and Europe. We recently raised $23M in a Series A round of
financing, so we are ready to take MURAL to the next level.

More details on our openings here:
[https://mural.co/careers](https://mural.co/careers)

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
phlogisticfugu
Topaz Labs | Dallas, TX | Onsite, Full-time

Hi - we're Topaz Labs. We create AI-powered desktop software that solves
photographers' biggest problems: think one-click noise reduction, super-simple
masking, and pixel-perfect image upscaling. Our products are used by tens of
thousands of paid customers every day, ranging from amateur photographers to
major Hollywood movie studios.

We're looking for a Product Engineer to lead implementation for one of our
core products. In this high-impact role, you'll work with R&D and design to
build an exceptional user experience for our customers. You won't just own a
small feature here - you'll lead implementation on a complete product for an
obsessive customer base.

[https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs/cce057c7-6568-4a6f-b975-603b...](https://jobs.lever.co/topazlabs/cce057c7-6568-4a6f-b975-603b4fc05b8a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* note: remote during covid-19

------
markhenderson
[https://equilibrium.co](https://equilibrium.co) is hiring REMOTE Rust
programmers to help build the distributed web. Looking for one Senior and one
"medium" level folks.

1\. [https://www.notion.so/Hiring-Rust-
Engineer-882281f5248e45579...](https://www.notion.so/Hiring-Rust-
Engineer-882281f5248e45579ba4b2276476aaa9) 2\. [https://www.notion.so/Hiring-
Senior-Rust-Engineer-e6c94ccc26...](https://www.notion.so/Hiring-Senior-Rust-
Engineer-e6c94ccc261f426c80a483c7fc642412)

------
aviaviavi
Scarf | ([https://scarf.sh](https://scarf.sh)) | Remote (US Timezones) | Full
Time

At Scarf, we help open-source developers get compensated for their work and
deliver better software to their users. We help businesses more effectively
leverage their open-source dependencies. We're an early-stage startup, and are
hiring our for our first engineering roles!

Software Engineer (Frontend) \- TypeScript, Vue, Sass, Webpack \-
[https://about.scarf.sh/jobs/frontend-
engineer](https://about.scarf.sh/jobs/frontend-engineer)

Software Engineer (Backend / General) \- Haskell, Nix, PostgreSQL, AWS,
TypeScript \- [https://about.scarf.sh/jobs/software-
engineer](https://about.scarf.sh/jobs/software-engineer)

Please reach out to avi@scarf.sh to apply!

~~~
aviaviavi
On second thought, please email jobs@scarf.sh to apply instead. :) It's too
late to edit the post it seems.

------
mgreene
WHOOP | Backend, Full stack, iOS Engineers | Boston | Full-time | ONSITE
(Remote for COVID)

WHOOP is a fitness tracker that has the goal of optimizing performance for
everybody from professional athletes to everyday people hoping to stay a
little bit healthier.

* Software Jobs: [https://www.whoop.com/careers/](https://www.whoop.com/careers/)

* Tech stack: AWS, Kubernetes, Kafka, Cassandra, Postgres, Java (Backend), Kotlin (Android), React, Swift (iOS).

* Interview process: Initial informational conversation with a recruiter, followed by a remote technical screen. Total interview process is about 3 hours. Our technical interviews are oriented around real technical problems our teams work on.

* Recent Press: [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/24/pga-tour-procures-smart-band...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/24/pga-tour-procures-smart-bands-to-detect-coronavirus-symptoms-in-golfers.html)

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Senior Backend Software Engineer, Product UI/UX Designer, More |
REMOTE in (AZ, CA, MA, MI, MN, TX, WA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com/](https://www.clearvoice.com/) | Full Time

This post is a preview of roles we have not yet officially published.

ClearVoice is the first and only Teamlancing platform enabling expert
freelancers to work with Fortune 1000 companies without having to deal with
the issues that come with it. We believe a clear voice is the most powerful
voice.

ClearVoice was acquired by Fiverr in February 2019 and IPO'd 4 months later.
We've been in growth mode ever since. Join a unicorn public company while
retaining the autonomy and empowerment of working in a startup-like
environment! We're looking for thoughtful and intelligent individuals with a
strong product sense that get stuff done :)

Roles -

\- Senior Backend Software Engineer

\- NLP Data Scientist

\- Growth Hacker / Full Stack Prototyper

\- Product UI/UX Designer

\- Business Analyst

\- Sales Automation Engineer

\- Search Engineer

\- You?

Benefits:

\- Health/Dental/etc

\- FVRR RSUs

\- 401k

Tell us who you are and what you think you could do for us.

email: growthteam _at_ clearvoice.com

------
victorkab
Truework | Software engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.truework.com/careers/](https://www.truework.com/careers/)

Truework is hiring frontend, backend, infrastructure, and security software
engineers to help overhaul employment and income verification in the United
States.

Banks and background check providers often request employment and income data
from your current and former employers to approve mortgages and loans or
complete pre-employment screening. Your employer likely shares important
details about your employment, including your title, job duration, and wages,
with third party credit agencies to fulfill these requests. Unfortunately,
this process is not transparent for employees and can be slow and error-prone
for employers and verifiers.

Truework is building a modern, consent-driven employment and income
verification platform to give employees visibility and control into how their
employment information is shared with others. We are growing quickly and
currently handle thousands of verifications every month, which have enabled
the approval of billions of dollars in loans and help employees in regulated
professions (e.g. nursing) start work more quickly than before.

Our engineering team is still small, which means you’ll play big a part in
shaping the future of Truework, and your work will have a significant impact
and visibility. We are a Django and React (Typescript) shop, and run our
infrastructure on AWS. If you want to learn more about the things we’ve built,
check out our engineering blog at
[https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/](https://www.truework.com/blog/engineering/).

If you’re interested or want to know more about working at Truework, send me a
note at victor @truework.com. (more options in my profile details)

------
nrp
Framework | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, UX/UI Designer | Full-time |
Headquartered in Burlingame, CA, but REMOTE possible |
[https://frame.work](https://frame.work)

At Framework, we're fixing consumer electronics. We know products can be
better for you and for the environment. Unlike most devices, ours are open for
you to repair and upgrade.

Our team is made up of folks from previous successful consumer electronics
startups, including the founding team of Oculus. We're early stage, but funded
to deliver on our mission.

We're hiring across a range of roles both around hardware development and on
creation of our marketplace for repairable products and parts:

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/6935fb47-2921-49df-b94c-e45c52a1b9a9)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/35394a28-12de-41e0-b741-c3bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/35394a28-12de-41e0-b741-c3bfc3c51468)

* UX/UI Designer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/644c9e38-5642-4016-8361-6378...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/644c9e38-5642-4016-8361-6378708c740b)

* Logistics Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/1b98f2d5-6c36-4a0a-807f-c5bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/1b98f2d5-6c36-4a0a-807f-c5bde4e6a454)

* Product Design Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/framework/ea8fbe0d-d98b-4f10-b7ec-730a...](https://jobs.lever.co/framework/ea8fbe0d-d98b-4f10-b7ec-730aed6c01f0)

------
jrevels
Beacon Biosignals | Multiple Positions | Boston, MA | Remote | Full Time

Despite its significant potential for improving patient outcomes, brain
monitoring is still not easily accessible, interpretable or actionable in many
clinical environments. A lack of reliable strategies for data-driven patient
stratification massively hinders the development and deployment of potentially
life-altering interventions for devastating neurological ailments.

We're going to fix this, and we'd like you to help.

We're a small startup founded by numerical programmers, neuroscientists, ML
researchers, and practicing neurologists who are committed to translating our
best-of-breed clinical research from the lab into hospitals and beyond. We're
well-funded, well-connected, and own a well-labeled set of brain data amassed
over the past decade at some of the most prestigious medical institutions in
the world. This dataset is, as far as we know, the largest of its kind in
existence. We intend to put it to good use.

Our team is composed of neuro-experts, open-source enthusiasts, audio/DSP
engineers, programming language nerds, and generally easy-going (but
dedicated!) folks. We're adamant that...

\- ...product development goes off the rails without rapid, early feedback
from real users and domain experts.

\- ...feats of technical wizardy are mostly useless without honest, frequent,
and open communication.

\- ...diversity is an integral part of strong engineering culture. Differing
viewpoints are borne from differing backgrounds, and lack of diversity
contributes to stagnation.

We have a few different roles available (Data Engineering, DevOps, etc.), and
are always happy to chat with interested folks! To apply, check out
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beaconbiosignals](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beaconbiosignals).

------
pklicnik
Relay Financial | Toronto, Canada | Frontend/Backend/DevSecOps/QA Engineers |
FULL-TIME | REMOTE or ONSITE

Relay Financial is on a mission to increase the success rate of small
business. We believe that banking is a growth limiter rather than a growth
enabler for business owners, and we’re changing that. We’re building banking
designed for growing businesses. With Relay, business owners can open an
account in minutes, issue corporate cards in seconds and automate financial
management.

We’re growing quickly and we're looking for engineers who are excited to work
on challenging problems and be part of the next wave in banking.

We're hiring for the following positions \- Senior Frontend Developer \-
Senior Backend Developer \- DevSecOps Engineer \- Quality Assurance Lead

Visit our career page @
[https://relayfi.com/careers](https://relayfi.com/careers) for full job
descriptions, or reach out to careers@relayfi.com for more details.

------
arya_stark
ONSITE | Software Engineer C/C++ & Rust @Second Spectrum | Lausanne,
Switzerland

The Software Engineer will contribute to the design and development of the
next revision of our video capture systems for live sporting events, and
improve existing designs to deliver data (video and metadata) from venues in a
wide variety of environments. See ad:
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/48500a2c-af5d-4fb6-85ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/48500a2c-af5d-4fb6-85ec-25e5229dc3c5)
.

You can email me at nadia@secondspectrum.com. If you want to apply, please use
this link
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/48500a2c-af5d-4fb6-85ec...](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum/48500a2c-af5d-4fb6-85ec-25e5229dc3c5)
.

Visa Sponsorship: Considering Swiss citizens and residents, EU/EFTA citizens.
This is due to work permit constraints.

------
davidhunter
Optimal | Autonomous Greenhouses | Founders Fund Backed | London

\- Software Engineers (all levels) - Software Engineering Team

\- Modelling and Control Engineers (all levels) - Advanced Control Team

We are a collection of engineers from Palantir, DeepMind, Oxford University
and Cambridge University, on a mission to grow healthier food by deploying
fully autonomous greenhouses outside every city on earth.

£700BN of new greenhouses need to be built around the world. We are building
the core technology to power this revolution.

Mission:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJ_QdUaap4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDJ_QdUaap4)

Team: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-
labs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/optimal-labs/)

Open roles: [https://angel.co/company/optimal-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/company/optimal-labs/jobs)

Contact me (founder) directly: david@optimal.ag

------
njegus
Paired | Senior Full Stack Engineer | London/Remote |
[https://www.getpaired.com](https://www.getpaired.com)

We’re looking for an experienced full stack engineer to work alongside our CTO
and product team to develop new features and improve upon our existing
infrastructure.

The company is young and moving at breakneck speed; there’s a big opportunity
to influence technical decisions at this early stage and impact the success of
the product and the organisation.

Requirements: \- At least 5 years professional experience in backend
development

\- Fluency with Javascript/Typescript and its ecosystem, particularly NodeJS

\- Strong understanding of database schema design, caching, GraphQL (Apollo
Server) and RESTful APIs

\- Some experience with frontend/mobile development, ideally with React/React
Native

Learn more:
[https://apply.workable.com/paired/j/242FCDA11B/](https://apply.workable.com/paired/j/242FCDA11B/)

------
mikikian
CourtDrive | DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer | REMOTE| Market | Part-time |
[https://www.courtdrive.com](https://www.courtdrive.com)

At CourtDrive.com, we are building solutions that enable law firms and other
power courthouse website users to become more efficient by automating daily
tasks. We’re based in Los Angeles but have a remote team worldwide (Canada,
Armenia, Europe to name a few).

We are looking for a senior DevOps / Infrastructure Engineer to help us with
our CI/CD pipeline. You will also support our development and testing
environment, automate our existing tasks, improve our current automation and
support and improve our application infrastructure in AWS.

Current Stack: Terraform, AWS, EKS, Serverless, Bitbucket, Jenkins, React.js,
Perl, Postgres, MySQL, ElasticSearch, GraphQL & Lambda.

Testimonial from a team member: “Long story, but I worked there for maybe 6ish
months part time a while back. They offered me full time, but I ended up going
to a startup because I wanted to learn some specific technologies + up my
skills in Data Science. That job was definitely good for some people, but it
wasn’t as remote as they advertised it (had me fly in alot), and the team was
somewhat difficult to work with ;) I ended up starting my own consulting and
at the same time CourtDrive reached back out to me (perfect timing). Point I
was trying to make was that I went back to work with them because they were so
nice to work with. Not super demanding and very open to listening to
ideas/suggestions - just a pleasant environment.”

Full job listing and contact information:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTl8UN7_6ZvOBIxw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTl8UN7_6ZvOBIxwaayx2ZHvgYHDcjoZCT8TKrhP49ewp8Tgl7F5dtbpYFTXjVHCaxe89biYc42Caib/pub)

~~~
digianarchist
Props for posting that review. Very transparent of you guys.

------
lzucchetti
Airteam | Sydney, Australia | Onsite/remote mix | Full time permanent | No
visa sponsorship available | Competitive salary

Hi everyone.

Airteam is looking for a Senior Javascript Developer and Senior Front-end
Developer to join our team. We are a software design and development company
based in Sydney. We are experts in user experience and custom development. We
take an idea from concept to a fully developed piece of software.

Great perks: Work/life balance with flexible hours, paid time off, a mix of
remote and some onsite working arrangements (all with COVID safe procedures in
place with a preference to WFH as much as possible). Supported learning with
an annual personal development budget and time off for training. Be part of a
growing company with a friendly, supportive and positive culture.

Full role details and applications to be made through our website:
[https://www.airteam.com.au/careers](https://www.airteam.com.au/careers)

Thanks!

------
sowiso
SOWISO | E-learning platform for Math & Science | Amsterdam | ONSITE only|
FULL-TIME

SOWISO is looking for a full stack developer. We are a young and international
team of people from different backgrounds and we’re looking for an experienced
full stack developer to join our team in Amsterdam! In this versatile role you
help to expand and renew our learning platform for universities, colleges and
publishers. The role is flexible and offers a lot of autonomy, where you will
work in both ongoing and new projects with PHP (MVC) and MySQL, but also
expect to see Linux/bash, AWS, CI, Puppet, Webpack, React, etc.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive learning software? Are
you excited about math and do you want to help us innovate education? Mail to
info@sowiso.com

More info here:
[https://sowiso.nl/en/jobs/developer/](https://sowiso.nl/en/jobs/developer/)

------
sharrington
Notemeal | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Boston, MA

At Notemeal, we are building a software platform better connecting athletes
and dietitians. In the age of contactless dining, over 2,000 professional
athletes order their food in the Notemeal mobile app. Our platform converts
these orders into food logs, providing nutrient intake analysis to team
dietitians, who then convert this information into meal plans. We service half
of the NFL, the US Olympic and Paralympic Committee, and several other
professional leagues.

We are on Typescript across the full stack, and heavily leverage Apollo Server
and Client. We have a React web app, and an Ionic + React mobile app. We have
raised $125k in a SAFE round, and are at $500k in ARR and growing fast. We are
offering multiple points of equity, and a salary range of $80k -> $125k for
our first hire.

Come join us: [https://notemeal.io/careers](https://notemeal.io/careers)

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Front-End / Back-End / Robotics | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE, VISA,
Full-time | [https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

Sevendof is a startup in Trondheim focused on building the drone
infrastructure of the future. Our mission is to make drones a safe and
positive tool to help solve important problems in a scalable manner.

The following is a demo from earlier this year showcasing an earlier version
of our system:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07FoSaGxQ9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07FoSaGxQ9g)

We are now hiring several new engineers who wish to help us build the future
of industrial drones.

To apply, please submit your application at
[https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof](https://thehub.io/startups/sevendof) or
reach out to careers@sevendof.com with your information.

------
kattheorem
Theorem LLC | Theorem.co | REMOTE | Full-time | Experienced Engineers, Product
Managers

Theorem is Hiring! We are a Remote first technology consulting company with a
focus on how we do the work as a means to achieve great results.

Backend - C# .NETCore: [https://bit.ly/30vVa3S](https://bit.ly/30vVa3S) Full
Stack / Polyglot Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2Dd20mn](https://bit.ly/2Dd20mn)
Frontend - React: [https://bit.ly/3keVqMQ](https://bit.ly/3keVqMQ) Product
Manager: [https://bit.ly/31oXNUD](https://bit.ly/31oXNUD)

Visit Theorem.co/careers to learn more about our team and all open
opportunities in UX, Product and Sales

We look forward to meeting you. Please email with any questions:
Kristen.Williams@Theorem.co

------
jonasvp
Jonas & der Wolf -
[https://www.jonasundderwolf.de](https://www.jonasundderwolf.de) | Berlin,
Germany | Django/Python Developer | ONSITE

We're a development team of about 20 working on applications for small and big
companies such as the Deutsche Bahn. We develop using Django and React,
striving for a clean API between backend and frontend. On the backend, we've
been using Django exclusively since starting out in 2007. Needless to say, we
know our way around Django...

Currently we're looking for a backend developer at an intermediate level. See
the jobs description here:
[https://www.jonasundderwolf.de/jobs/](https://www.jonasundderwolf.de/jobs/))
or send me an email directly at "jvp" on our domain.

One note, however: our language around the office is German so you would need
basic fluency or a willingness to learn.

------
sirishav
Yelp | Senior Platform Engineer - Data Streams | London (UK remote) | Full
time

We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our team and build elegant,
scalable systems that use NoSQL data stores, data warehouses, map-reduce, and
streaming solutions to power a whole host of personalized experiences for
Yelp’s users and drive optimizations for Yelp’s advertising businesses.

Technologies: Kafka, Flink, Spark, Kubernetes, Python, Golang, Java/Scala

More information and application:
[https://www.yelp.careers/us/en/job/b5ccf6d4-d3c2-49cf-9692-9...](https://www.yelp.careers/us/en/job/b5ccf6d4-d3c2-49cf-9692-9a9497ed4467/Senior-
Platform-Engineer-Data-Streams)

------
etflogic
ETFLogic | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://etflogic.io](https://etflogic.io) | Full Time

ETFLogic is a technology company that provides data and workflow automation to
the ETF ecosystem. Our clients are ETF Issuers, Asset Managers, Financial
Advisors and Corporate Issuers and we help them make more informed investment
decisions with Exchange Traded Funds and grow their assets. ETFs hold in
excess of $5 trillion in assets globally. That number is projected to reach
$30tr by 2030. Investor demand continues to drive innovation and complexity in
the ETF landscape.

Our core product is the LOGICLY web platform destined to RIAs and financial
advisors which provides digital portfolio ideas around factors, lowering
costs, increasing potential returns, tax loss harvesting and more. Learn more
about it at [https://logicly.finance](https://logicly.finance)

We are looking for a software engineer to architect the next generation of
financial tools and navigate the complexities of the financial markets.
Interest in finance, trading and ETFs is a must.

You will be working very closely with all members of the engineering team.

Other topics we focus on are ETF pricing, fixed income analytics, flow
monitoring, portfolio optimization and MPT, risk modeling, liquidity and
impact cost estimates, factor and style analysis, etc...

Our tech stack is comprised of kdb, JavaScript, React, Python and AWS. We
employ a scalable micro-services framework (Nameko) for rapid data delivery to
a global set of users.

Other roles we are hiring for (posted outside of HN) include:

    
    
      1. Project Management / Business Analyst
      2. Junior Sales Associate
    

Please reach out with your resume: info at etflogic dot io and mention HN or
"Hacker News" in the subject.

------
josephmosby
ReCharge |
[https://rechargepayments.com/careers](https://rechargepayments.com/careers) |
Engineers, Engineering Managers, Product Managers | REMOTE

We handle payments and customer management for some of the largest
subscription brands in ecommerce. If you've subscribed to Native, Hubble,
Lola, Soylent, or Billie products, you've bumped into us!

We're a remote-first company distributed across 10 countries (at the time of
this post). If you're curious about how we work, check out this blog post from
one of our infrastructure engineers: [https://blog.rechargepayments.com/a-day-
in-the-life-of-a-rec...](https://blog.rechargepayments.com/a-day-in-the-life-
of-a-recharge-engineer/)

Our tech stack: Python/Flask with Vue.js on the front end.

If you're curious, please feel free to shoot me a note: jmosby at rechargeapps
dot com. Cheers!

------
smithcoin
Digitalmint | Frontend/Backend/Ops/Sales/CS | Chicago, IL

DigitalMint is an on-demand cryptocurrency provider, selling Bitcoin through
physical kiosks and point-of-sale solutions. Founded in 2014, we own and
operate the nation’s largest cash point-of-sale network for Bitcoin with over
300 locations nationwide. Featured on CBS and in Forbes, DigitalMint is
empowering underserved and unbanked consumers to utilize digital currencies as
a tool for financial access and inclusion. We’re a passionate startup looking
to grow our team with dedicated entrepreneurial-minded people that love a good
challenge. It's not enough to be skilled, we’re a driven group of innovators
and you should be too!

Our office is located in the heart of River North.

Tech Stack: Office- GSuite, Gitlab, Slack

Backend- Golang

Frontend- React/React Native

Apply online at:
[https://www.digitalmint.io/careers](https://www.digitalmint.io/careers)

Mention you saw this post on HN.

------
liveandlet
Gridspace | Los Angeles, CA | Lead Quality Engineer | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.gridspace.com](https://www.gridspace.com)

At Gridspace, we're tackling hard enterprise speech and language problems. We
are building complex software systems, including speech recognition, language
analysis, a full telephony stack, speech synthesis, web interfaces, and real-
time media services. We are looking for a smart and motivated quality
assurance engineer to test these complex software systems. You’ll be in charge
of validating software requirements, regression testing, robustness testing,
and scripting tools for automated testing. You should be a focused, extremely
detail-oriented person, who enjoys taming complexity.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://goo.gl/forms/KGKRV80mms9OjcdE2](https://goo.gl/forms/KGKRV80mms9OjcdE2)

------
renaudr
Impaakt | Full Stack Dev | Geneva, Switzerland | Fulltime & Onsite, though you
can work a large portion from your home | impaakt.com

We are a well-funded startup working on sustainable finance. Our community
contributes impact information about what companies are doing and the impact
they have on the planet and society --> [https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-
works](https://www.impaakt.com/how-it-works)

Team of 12, of which 4 in tech (you, two devs and me data science). Both co-
founders have many years of experience in banking -- they have a solid plan,
and also understand that our tech team is key to successfully executing our
plan.

Our user-base is growing fast, so we need your help -- especially on the
backend. Speaking of which, we use Angular and Laravel/MySQL and will move to
Nuxt.

Just send me an email renaud dot richardet at impaakt.com to start a
conversation.

------
hshar
BattleDAO ([https://battledao.com](https://battledao.com)) | Istanbul (Turkey)
| Remote | Full Time

BattleDAO is an automated tournament platform that allows anyone to organize
custom tournaments. With easy user onboarding that requires no blockchain
knowledge, the platform showcases Ethereum-powered payments that are fast,
inexpensive, and transparent.

Right now, we are in the process of building a next generation Esports
tournament platform capable of serving both online and in person events. If
you're interested in gaming, Esports, Blockchain, digital wallets, Ethereum
scaling, this job is for you.

We have several positions open:

* Frontend Software Engineer: Experienced frontend developer with a lot of Reactjs experience.

* Fullstack Software Engineer: Fullstack developer that has Ethereum & Kotlin/Java/Springboot experience.

* QA Engineer: Quality Engineer preferred if has Blockchain knowledge

Feel free to email directly at hshar at cgnylan dot com.

------
frankblizzard
Crowdcast - [https://www.crowdcast.io](https://www.crowdcast.io) | Multiple
Positions | Remote | All timezones | Full Time

Crowdcast is the online events platform for businesses, creators and people at
large to bring their community together. We've had massive growth over the
past month as people all over the world move their events online. Every month,
hundreds of thousands of people attend events ranging from Q&As to workshops,
live shows, meet-ups, webinars, online concerts, & online summits. Our
customers range from big companies like Adobe, IBM, Twilio, & HP to creators
like Mos Def, Amanda Palmer, MIA, System of a Down & Jacob Collier.

We're hiring multiple positions:

Video-Engineer (WebRTC,ffmpeg,Rust,Golang)

Backend developers (AWS, Node.js, serverless, Microservices)

Frontend developers (React.js, GraphQL, Typescript)

SRE / Devops (AWS)

Security Engineer

If you're interested to join the team, please reach out and send your resume
to thomas@crowdcast.io

~~~
PenguinCoder
[https://www.crowdcast.io/careers](https://www.crowdcast.io/careers) says "no
open positions". I understand your post says to send a resume to your email
address, but it would be nice to know what one is actually applying for, job
description wise.

------
kahseng
Airtable | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Software
Engineer, Product Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, SRE

[COVID-19: The whole company is currently working remotely. Employees can be
fully remote until at least the end of 2020.]

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting everyone create
tools to organize their world. Our current product includes a real-time
collaborative database and a rich set of components for building tools using
this database. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit
of building blocks that people can repurpose to create their own applications.
Our roadmap is filled with enhancements and additions to this toolkit that
will push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

I work at Airtable on the platform team where we're allowing others to develop
new capabilities for our users/customers. I chose to join after meeting some
incredible people and learning about the culture.

Here's a blog post about some of the technical decisions behind a recent
project to add a lightweight scripting layer on top of the core product:
[https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-
for-a...](https://airtable.news/creating-a-scripting-environment-for-airtable-
that-anyone-can-use-21a43e5de841)

We're hiring software engineers for web (JavaScript + TypeScript, Node,
React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift), and Android, as well as data engineering,
data science, SRE, and many other roles.

We're a team with diverse backgrounds. We believe in the power of highly
motivated and capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams,
with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid iteration.

Read about open positions and apply here:
[https://airtable.com/careers](https://airtable.com/careers)

~~~
ArtWomb
Emmet mentioned evaluating Dart / Flutter for desktop clients. Would you
consider contracting some of that work out to a shop devoted to Next-gen
Flutter apps ;)

~~~
kahseng
I don't know about this area, but you can send an email to username at company
and I'm happy to forward internally.

------
aahughes448
Emotive.io | Senior Fullstack Engineer | LA or Remote (US) |
[https://emotive.io/careers](https://emotive.io/careers)

Emotive is a mobile messaging platform for eCommerce brands and we’re backed
by solid Series A funding ($8.5M). This is a high impact role, working side by
side with our CTO who has leadership experience at companies like SpaceX and
Honest Co.

Our tech stack is Python/Django on the backend and React on the frontend, with
everything hosted on AWS. We are looking for true owners who are excited about
joining a collaborative, fast paced environment, working alongside a great
group of people. We offer very competitive compensation, great benefits, and
flexibility to work remote.

Click here to apply!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/emotiveio/jobs/4098602003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/emotiveio/jobs/4098602003)

------
hnsawyer
Sawyer | Software Engineer (Remote) & Other Positions | Full-time | New York,
NY

Sawyer connects parents with providers of the best enriching childhood
experiences through a suite of industry-leading technology solutions with a
goal to ensure every child has the opportunity to discover their own love of
learning.

We empower small business owners, enterprise organizations, non-profits, and
traditional educational institutions by providing business intelligence tools
to drive decision making, and we're helping parents navigate the intense,
fragmented world of early childhood development by creating tools that help
them balance and manage their children’s day-to-day lives.

\- 2+ year software engineering experience

\- Ruby on Rails (or equivalent framework)

\- React

[https://angel.co/company/hisawyer/jobs/702124-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/company/hisawyer/jobs/702124-software-engineer-
sawyer-tools-remote)

------
buro9
Grafana Labs | Frontend Engineer, Senior Backend Engineer, UX/UI Designer |
REMOTE | ANYWHERE | Full Time

Grafana Labs is on a mission to democratise and visualise the world's data, we
are deeply connected to the OSS community whilst providing on-prem and cloud
software for companies that need them.

The software we work on you already know: Grafana, Prometheus, Cortex, Loki,
Thanos, and others. Every day we use the software we contribute to.

We are remote first and this helps us hire the best people wherever they are,
which is where you come in.

Our open roles are visible on
[https://grafana.com/about/careers/](https://grafana.com/about/careers/) and
please do apply.

You do not need a degree. we welcome everyone. We strive to offer the most
productive and enjoyable workplace with a team you can learn from and who will
likewise learn from you. All whilst encouraging a healthy work/life balance.

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps software companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Early-stage startup, 7 person team

* Over 600 customers, including industry-leading companies like Lyft, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, distributed across US, Canada, and Estonia

* Bootstrapped and profitable

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside the whole team to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Node, MongoDB, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer?utm_so...](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer?utm_source=hn)

Why work at Canny: [https://canny.io/blog/work-at-
canny/](https://canny.io/blog/work-at-canny/)

------
toffees
Toffee | Back-End Laravel/PHP Developer | REMOTE |
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com) | Part-Time

Hi all, Toffee founder here. Toffee is the the eBay for digital products. We
want to make it as simple and seamless as possible to buy and sell any digital
product imaginable, whether that's an eBook, film, music, in-game item or
otherwise.

You can take a look at the marketplace here:
[https://www.toffee.com](https://www.toffee.com)

We are hiring a back-end Laravel/PHP developer. For this role, you'll want to
have extensive knowledge of Laravel and its extended ecosystem, have a knack
for all things back-end, and ideally have some prior eCommerce / 2-sided
marketplace experience.

If this sounds like something you're interested in, contact us at
hello@toffee.com & reference this post. I personally respond to all emails!

------
dan-jackson
Driverbase | AI powered car search | Full-time | REMOTE-FIRST (United States)
| [https://driverbase.com](https://driverbase.com) We are building a better
car search experience that helps drivers find their optimal vehicle based on
their unique situation and transact with top rated dealerships.

We are hiring for: 1. Director of Engineering (AI) 2. Software Engineer 3.
React JavaScript Developer 4. Community Manager

Apply Here:
[https://driverbase.com/company/careers/](https://driverbase.com/company/careers/)

We have been remote first since we started in 2018. Our current team members
are located in Seattle, WA Burlington, VT Boston, MA and Raleigh NC.
[https://driverbase.com/company/team/](https://driverbase.com/company/team/)

------
erwolf
Hades AI | Senior Full-Stack Developer |
[https://www.hades.ai/careers](https://www.hades.ai/careers) | Full-time |
REMOTE (Europe) or Zurich, Switzerland

We are a startup using machine learning to automatically detect damages in
sewer inspection videos and tell cities when and how to repair their
infrastructure to protect the environment and save tax dollars.

You are somebody who can bring several years of experience planning and
building web applications to our team and enjoy working on challenging
problems around database design, software architecture, and 3D graphics in the
browser!

Our tech stack: Typescript, React, Python, Django, Postgres, Canvas, WebGL for
3D graphics

See [https://www.hades.ai/careers](https://www.hades.ai/careers) for more, and
shoot us an email to tech-talent@hades.ai if you're interested!

------
lentil
Arcivr | Senior full-stack engineer | Contract | REMOTE |
[https://arcivr.com/jobs](https://arcivr.com/jobs)

Hundreds of artists, celebrities, and teams rely on Arcivr's platform to
deliver unparalleled VIP experiences. We build products to create and operate
VIP events in the music and entertainment industries.

We’re looking for a few experienced engineers to help us build and improve our
newly-launched virtual event platform, Arcivr Live. We’re a small,
enthusiastic team, where everyone has a significant impact on everything from
technical strategy to the bottom line.

Our current tech stack is React/TypeScript, Go, PostgreSQL, AWS. We all work
on all parts of the stack, although we do also specialize a little to suit our
individual strengths and preferences.

Full job description: [https://arcivr.com/jobs](https://arcivr.com/jobs)

------
paul18682
ShipStation - Frontend/Backend

We're democratizing shipping, giving world-class fulfillment tools to the
world. We level the playing field, putting even the smallest merchant on equal
footing with earth’s biggest e-tailers. And our ShipEngine APIs empower our
users to scale in new ways, limited only by their imagination, unlocking every
capability and integration in our arsenal.

We’re growing rapidly and responsibly. We’re profitable and efficient, and we
help every business powered by our platform be just as profitable and
efficient as they can dream.

We’re just missing one thing: you.

Join us. Help entrepreneurs win in an unprecedented way. Help us democratize
e-commerce.

We are hiring software engineers who are passionate about transforming
e-commerce and want to roll up their sleeves and get their hands dirty.

apply online here:
[https://www.shipstation.com/careers/](https://www.shipstation.com/careers/)

------
opensocial
OpenSocial | Multiple Positions | REMOTE (Worldwide) FULL-TIME |
[https://opensocial.com](https://opensocial.com)

Our mission is to build the next generation collaboration platform for online
teams. We're taking a fresh look at how people work together online with a
goal of helping individuals and teams become happier & more productive. We're
hiring and currently on the lookout for:

    
    
        - React Frontend UX Specialist
        - Security & DevOps Engineer
        - Growth Hacker / Search Engine Marketer
        - ML/AI Engineers / Researchers
    

We keep it pretty simple! Technologies: Python, React, Docker, Kubernetes,
Postgres, Node.

Applications to: jobs@opensocial.com.

Also my email is in the HN profile so please reach out to me directly with any
questions about the position you are interested in or if you wish to learn
more about what we are up to.

------
princesse
DealerBreacher | Montreal, Canada | Marketing Technologies for Car Dealerships
| Onsite or REMOTE | Full Time

DealerBreacher is part of Trader.ca (AutoTrader.ca) and works closely with
multiple marketing agencies around the world. We build SEM technology specific
to car dealerships and inline with their realities and challenges. Our
technology is unique and still in its infancy, with a lot of potential left.

We're looking for 2 backend developers with experience in Laravel and/or
NodeJS/Typescript, and good knowledge of SQL.

Experience setting up deployment pipeline with automated testing is a plus.
Experience with Adwords API, Microsoft Ads API or Facebook Marketing API a
plus. Experience with Google Pub/Sub and Google BigQuery a plus.

To apply, email antoine.theriault-brunet@trader.ca with your resume or
portfolio, and _hacker news_ in the subject.

------
mistidoi
Relevant | Design, and Product Roles | Full-time, Onsite | New York City |
[https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs](https://relevant.healthcare/#jobs)
Relevant builds workflow and analytics tools for healthcare non-profits that
provide care to the underserved in the US. We're a bootstrapped and mission-
driven company filled with passionate and lovely humans who are lucky to get
to work on interesting problems for unimpeachably good actors in the
healthcare space. Come join us! Our tech stack is PostgreSQL, Ruby, Rails,
React, d3.js, and Go. One of our most recent projects was to build risk
modeling tools to identify patients at risk of adverse COVID-19 outcomes due
to age and co-morbidities. The JDs include instructions to apply, but if you
have any questions, reach out to me directly at brandon@relevant.healthcare
(no dot com).

Thanks!

------
nikibeth
Retrium | Senior Software Engineers and Director of Digital Marketing | Full
time | REMOTE (US-only)

Retrium is a web-based retrospective platform for Agile teams. Here’s a video
from our last retreat that shows a bit about our company culture:
[https://retrium.wistia.com/medias/yk8pz2q3ma](https://retrium.wistia.com/medias/yk8pz2q3ma).

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/854780-senior-
software...](https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/854780-senior-software-
engineer-remote-us)

Director of Digital Marketing:
[https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/894263-director-of-
dig...](https://angel.co/company/retrium/jobs/894263-director-of-digital-
marketing-remote-us)

------
etalla
Technical product manager | REMOTE / ONSITE (in or near London UK) |
Undercurrent News

We’re seeking a technical product manager to lead our in-house development
team and be in charge of our data and product expansion. As a member of a
small team, you’ll be working directly with the founders and COO and will be
hands on from the very beginning, setting standards and taking major technical
decisions.

About us: Founded by journalists, Undercurrent News is the most-read business
news website in the seafood industry. We aim to bring transparency to this
fascinating and complex sector through a focus on news and data.

Location: We'd like you to be based in or near London so that regardless of
the primary physical work location, you can easily meet with key team members
on a regular basis.

Apply at: et@undercurrentnews.com and include an example of a web app or other
product you’ve helped build and are most proud of in your email.

------
ben336
Kustomer | Senior Software Engineer Roles [NYC|Durham|Remote (USA)]
|[https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer](https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer)

Kustomer is a great opportunity for an experienced Node.js dev: we've got a
big product challenge (building the future of Customer Support software), a
fun tech stack (Node.js microservices, heavy use of MongoDB/ElasticSearch/AWS,
a CI/CD philosophy), and tough tech challenges (we deal with a lot of
messaging and event data and the scale is growing all the time).

We're currently hiring for Senior Software Engineers on multiple teams, and
are in the middle of a move to a remote-friendly structure so feel free to
apply to any opening if you're in the US.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer](https://boards.greenhouse.io/kustomer)

------
sultan1919
Soteris | Backend & Product (Employees #3-5) | San Francisco | Full time |
Remote (US only) for now but onsite in the long run | Not eligible for visa
sponsorship

Soteris ([https://www.soteris.co/](https://www.soteris.co/)) is a YC-backed
company with a multi-year runway and almost $1mm of contract revenue serving a
$5 trillion industry: insurance.

We write machine learning software to more accurately price insurance. The way
insurance rates are currently set results in massive inefficiencies that
increase prices for policyholders like you and me. I previously spent two
years building a $750mm insurance company out of a $16 billion hedge fund,
from which I know for a fact that a machine learning approach to routing and
pricing risk is orders of magnitude better than what the largest insurers do -
and our customer list is proof of that claim. Our model is almost doubling
policy profitability for our first customer, and they’re planning to reduce
rates for at least 80% of their applicants as a direct result of using our
software. I think that’s pretty cool.

Our team is currently three PhDs with over 20 combined years of experience
deploying algorithms in financial and technical product markets: myself, a
head of research, and a machine learning engineer. We’re looking to scale up
our operations, and given that, we’re hiring for three roles:

\- back-end engineer;

\- back-end engineering lead; and

\- product lead.

Currently we run on AWS and our entire stack is in Python, though you don’t
need any experience in Python so long as you have the aptitude to learn it.
We’re working remotely for the time being, but after the pandemic subsides,
we’ll be based here in San Francisco.

If you’re interested, check us out at
[https://www.soteris.co/#careers](https://www.soteris.co/#careers) \- we’d
love to hear from you!

------
KevinHayen
Elevate Labs | Senior Android Engineer | Full time REMOTE (US or Canada)

[https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/elevatelabs/50161a85-fc59-4c3b-9d77-a61b3541f7f2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

To support our growing products, we're looking for an experienced Android
engineer who has a passion for building great user experiences, pays
meticulous attention to details, and believes in software that helps its
users. You’ll lead the continued Android development of our flagship app,
Elevate. In our collaborative environment, you’ll also work across teams and
projects to build amazing products that educate and delight our customers. As
a senior member of the team, you’ll have the opportunity to guide the
direction of our products and our engineering team.

------
jonas1212
B42 | b-42.com | React Native Developer | Remote (Germany) | Full-Time

B42 has started to make amateur football better. We take our athletes to a new
level of performance and offer professional rehab support in case of a sports
injury. We understand football as a social force, for example by taking a
clear stand against racism.

More details here (German):
[https://sfyassets.blob.core.windows.net/assets/B42_Stellenau...](https://sfyassets.blob.core.windows.net/assets/B42_Stellenauschreibung%20Entwickler.pdf)

Get in touch with us at transfer@b-42.com

------
brandonbloom
Deref.io | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time

Deref is a next generation cloud management platform for DevOps. Every cloud-
native business depends on dozens of cloud and saas services. Understanding
how the pieces fit together can be challenging. Deref works like an IDE for
the cloud. Deref helps engineers find what they're looking for with global
search; keep track of changes and ownership with an audit log for resources;
and rein in complexity and cost with advanced analysis and refactoring tools.

Seed funded startup hiring founding engineers. Seeking full-stack folks with
DevOps experience / knowledge of that pain. Both frontend- and backend-leaning
roles available.

Tech stack: Go, TypeScript & React, and lots of really interesting,
challenging problems.

Building a fully distributed team. Not yet sure how to support non-US talent,
but will figure it out for the right fit.

Contact jobs@deref.io for more information.

------
clmcleod
St. Jude Children's Research Hospital | Multiple Positions | Full-time |
ONSITE eventually (Memphis, TN) but REMOTE currently.

Hi everyone, I lead the St. Jude Cloud (stjude.cloud) team. Our goal is to
take the vast amounts of research data and analysis tools generated at St.
Jude Children's Research Hospital and share it freely with researchers around
the world to advance cures for children with cancer and other catastrophic
diseases. It's a really interesting project to be a part of because of the
intersection between cutting edge cancer genomics and high-quality software
engineering. Currently, we are (to our knowledge), the largest repository of
pediatric cancer genomics data in the world. You can learn more about the
project by reading this blog post: [https://www.stjude.cloud/announcements/st-
jude-cloud-restruc...](https://www.stjude.cloud/announcements/st-jude-cloud-
restructure/).

We currently have three positions open:

\- Product Owner: [https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/5714/associate-
product...](https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/5714/associate-product-
owner/job)

\- Senior Bioinformatics Portal Engineer: [https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/6273/sr-bioinformatics...](https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/6273/sr-bioinformatics-portal-engineer/job)

\- Manager of Software Development and Operations: [https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/6375/mgr-bioinfo-softw...](https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/6375/mgr-bioinfo-software-development-%26-ops/job)

You can apply at those links, or you can email me directly if you have any
questions (clay.mcleod@stjude.org). I'd ask that you please put "[HN]" in the
subject line. Thanks!

------
traviscy
Cypress.io | Senior Software Engineer (Fullstack or Backend) | Remote | Full-
time | Multiple Openings

We’re a passionate team of engineers making it easier for developers to write
and maintain high quality E2E tests. Our TestRunner is loved and widely used
across the world and we’re looking for folks to help us take our Dashboard
(our paid, online management) service to the next level. Our team has put
together an amazing 6-12 month roadmap and we’re looking for help to get
there.

Cypress is fully remote and distributed across the US and internationally.
Compensation and benefits are aligned with industry norms, and everyone has
meaningful equity.

Stack: React, Typescript, Nodejs, GraphQL, RedShift, Postgres, Redis.

I’m the hiring manager, if you’re interested drop me an email with [Hacker
News] in the subject to travis at cypress.io. Send anything you think we’d
find valuable and why we would be a good fit for one another.

------
NJones5
Roll20.net | Senior Backend Infrastructure Developer | Remote

Roll20 is the only free, community-based tabletop gaming software dedicated to
bringing players together regardless of distance, experience, gaming system or
hardware. We are looking for a Senior Backend Infrastructure Developer.

In this role you will work within a cross-functional team supporting our
Virtual Tabletop, building tools and automation to improve our development
workflows, improve system stability, and support new feature development.

For more info and the application, follow the link:
[https://ritsukoliftsllc.applytojob.com/apply/q4a0Ur8EWj/Seni...](https://ritsukoliftsllc.applytojob.com/apply/q4a0Ur8EWj/Senior-
Backend-Infrastructure-Developer-Roll20?source=staff)

------
xiorecruitment
Are you a tech enthusiast who loves to build cutting edge and meaningful
technology that covers the entire stack from hardware, firmware to AI and
software? Are you someone who loves a fast paced exciting workplace where
there's never a dull moment? Join us then at Xio Research, a VC funded start-
up in stealth that is headquartered in NY city. We have a West coast office at
Irvine, CA.

At this time, we are actively looking for a java and web technology engineer
(preferably with more frontend experience)

Java and Web Technologies Engineer
[https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=1514381df05e](https://employers.indeed.com/j#jobs/view?id=1514381df05e)

If you're interested, please drop a line at xiorecruitment@gmail.com and let
us know if you've applied via the Indeed link above.

Thanks and looking forward to speaking with you!

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | SF Bay Area | Full-time, remote (or local)
developer/architect/CFE | $95k-$250k driven by what you bring to the company.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the place for you.

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core technology centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers. Our core development language is
Java. We are currently a team of 20 in 18 regions.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs](http://www.compilerworks.com/about.html#jobs)

------
shirazi
Flap.gg | Data Scientist and Front-end Developer | San Francisco / Remote |
Full-Time | [https://flap.gg](https://flap.gg)

Flap.gg is a marketplace for professional gamers to coach other players. From
esports to tech support, hosts schedule one-on-one sessions with players.

Best way to apply: info@flap.gg

------
mattermost
Mattermost | OPEN SOURCE | REMOTE |
[https://mattermost.com](https://mattermost.com)

Mattermost is a flexible, open source messaging platform that enables secure
team collaboration. We are a remote-first company with staff living and
working across the globe.

We are currently hiring staff in these countries/regions: Belarus - Canada -
Chile - Finland - Georgia - Germany - India - Mauritius - Philippines - Poland
- South Africa - Turkey - Ukraine - United Kingdom - United States

We are looking to hire:

* IT Manager

* Lead Engineers

* Site Reliability Engineers ( _Do you know we have our own Kubernetes Operator?!_ )

* Full Stack Developers - Cloud

* Back End - Cloud

* Front End UI Engineers

* React Native Developers

* Security Engineers, Infrastructure & Operations

* UX Designers

* Community Manager

* Customer Support Engineer

* Senior Developer Advocate

* Community Manager

Please submit your application here:
[https://mattermost.com/careers/](https://mattermost.com/careers/)

or reach out our Manager, Technical Recruiting: teresa@mattermost.com

------
ritchiea
Arbour | Frontend Developer, Backend Developer | Berlin, Germany

Arbour is building a technical platform to help pension fund investors invest
in small to medium sized enterprises. Small to medium sized enterprises shape
the real economy. Unlike private equity, VC and complex financial products.

We're building out a technical team to release version 1.0 of our platform.
Using React/Next.js on the frontend and Java Spring Boot on the backend. This
is a chance for you to help build a software engineering culture focused on
best practices and a great developer experience. We value writing well tested
code to be read and understood by humans first. We're pragmatists that believe
in Rob Pike's 5 Rules of Programming.

To apply or if you have questions email andrew.ritchie@arbourglobal.com,
include a bit about yourself and a link to or description of a product you're
proud of building.

------
medlyHN
Medly Pharmacy | Senior Software Engineer OR Lead Data Scientist | New York
Area (Onsite, remote for now)

We’re Medly, a human-centered digital pharmacy that prioritizes patient well-
being. Our mission is to deliver prescriptions to patients at prices they can
afford - regardless of income, lifestyle, language or diagnosis.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you’ll be an integral part of our solution-
oriented product development team tasked with creating great outcomes for
customers and improving operational excellence by designing cloud-based
systems in a microservices architecture.

Alternatively, as a Lead Data Engineer, you’ll support the scaling of our data
science infrastructure and capability through mentoring and growing engineers
by providing resources and establishing best practices. You’ll manage the
team’s organizational communications as an advocate for data science.

Apply with your resume @ careers@medly.com

------
brunosan
Microsoft "AI for Earth" | 3 roles in GIS+ML+ Sustainability |
ONSITE,REMOTE,VISA all ok

We are building our commitment of the "Planetary Computer" [1]. We are looking
for a principal architect (most senior position), a Datasets/ETL senior
engineer, and an applications engineer[2]. Candidates for all three roles in
the intersection of GIS/Cloud/OSS/ML/sustainability. Asymmetric candidates on
these skills ok.

[1] [https://innovation.microsoft.com/en-us/planetary-
computer](https://innovation.microsoft.com/en-us/planetary-computer) [2]
[https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/environmental-
sustainabi...](https://careers.microsoft.com/us/en/environmental-
sustainability?utm_source=aka&utm_campaign=FY21)

~~~
amritag
+1 interested in more information about the applications engineer role but I
don't see it listed on the careers page or on LinkedIn. Any pointers?

------
StriimTeam
Striim | Forward Deployed Engineer | Onsite (Remote during shelter-in-place) |
San Francisco Bay Area

At Striim, we're building a product that helps the world largest companies
(banks, retailers, airlines, shipping/logistics) integrate mission-critical
applications with next-gen cloud infrastructure.

Some examples of success stories include

* a major US airline replicating their pilot-assignment workflows to a cloud-based analytics system to streamline operations.

* Helping the #1 US shipping company modernize their package tracking infrastructure by moving it to the cloud with autoscaling.

Our core technology is based on database change data capture, in-memory stream
processing, and real-time data visualization in React.js.

Forward Deployed Engineer:
[https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7](https://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FoIxZ9fw7)

contact john@striim.com for more info!

------
srosenberg
Inpher ([https://www.inpher.io/](https://www.inpher.io/)) | New York (USA),
Lausanne (Switzerland), Paris (France) | Software Engineers | Full-time |
Onsite

At Inpher, we believe that privacy and security are foundational to the future
of computing and have built enterprise products to make this vision a reality.
We are a small team of veteran founders, world-renowned cryptographers and
proven software engineers. We are headquartered in New York City, with
satellite offices in San Francisco and Lausanne, Switzerland, and have raised
$14M in funding.

Apply at [https://www.inpher.io/careers](https://www.inpher.io/careers)

Or email to me directly at $user@inpher.io, where each ascii character of
$user can be obtained by solving for x and converting to base-128,

x = 145767 mod 611939, x = 109572 mod 598463

------
rpaciarotti
IOMED | Data Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | Full Time | Onsite

Are you looking for a job with a direct impact on healthcare?

* Problem: Clinical data is messy and makes research slow. * Mission: To structure clinical data and give unified, standardized access to it. * Product: Natural language processing models and a unified SQL data access interface for researchers. * Traction: Validated idea, Validated business model, growing and scaling stage. * Funding: +2y runout and growing. Backed by national and international VCs. * Stack: Python, Cython, SQL, Postgres, Kubernetes among others * Values: Scientific, methodic, transparent, hard workers with a HUGE emphasis on work-life balance. Join a multidisciplinary team working hard to make clinical research faster, accessible and ubiquitous. Also it's a nice excuse to enjoy Barcelona's vibe and nice weather!

------
jacksongeller
Upright Labs | Fullstack Engineer | Full-Time | Remote (North America)

Upright Labs builds an inventory management system for retailers. Our software
helps retailers like Goodwill sell millions worth of products each year. We're
100% remote, 100% bootstrapped/profitable, and growing!

Our stack is Typescript/React, Rails, Redis, and Postgres, all managed on
Github, AWS, and Heroku. We put a huge emphasis on developer happiness, we
want to make sure every can get code out into production with as few steps as
possible. Our test coverage on the backend is 90%+, our parallelized CI runs
in under 5 minutes, and all code is reviewed/linted on Github.

Position here: [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/upright-labs-
fullstac...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/upright-labs-fullstack-
engineer-rails-react-1)

------
strateos
Strateos (YC W15) | Backend engineer, Full-Stack Engineer, Frontend Engineer,
Site Reliability Engineer Menlo Park, CA |
[https://strateos.com](https://strateos.com) | ONSITE Strateos is creating a
fully automated, integrated, and programmatically controlled science lab to
change how science is performed. Scientists anywhere can define and
(reproducibly!) run experiments over the internet on-demand and without
investing up-front in a lab facility. Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala,
RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React, Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
Peroni
Permutive (YC S14) | Scala Engineer x5 | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
£70k-£100k

Permutive are developing a next generation data platform for a world with a
trillion devices, and we think applying functional programming techniques like
compositionality and type-safety is the best way to build these massive
distributed systems.

We are looking for backend engineers with Scala experience to develop our
real-time data management platform. You'll use a wide range of technologies to
build functionality that solves previously-impossible problems for our
customers and helps them deliver value through our platform.

Apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646719002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/permutive/jobs/4646719002)

If you have any questions, just drop me an email stevie at permutive.com

------
mleland
CLEAR | NYC | Fullstack Software Engineer | clearme.com

I'm currently an SE at CLEAR and am quite enamored with the company and
product as a whole. We have a ton of open positions and I'd love to talk about
any of them (email below), but one in particular I love is our open Fullstack
Engineer position.

We use a lot of React and Node and Java, and if you're a big fan of those and
are at least mid-level, please check out this referral link:
[https://grnh.se/80082f9b1us](https://grnh.se/80082f9b1us) This position will
report to an _especially_ cool manager to have, which is personally a huge
thing for me when I'm job searching.

Or if you'd like a referral for any of our other positions, please reach out
to me (mathew.leland@clearme.com) and I'd be happy to chat with any job you
see on our site! :)

------
ryantbrown
Grin | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full-Stack & JavaScript Engineers | $100K - $135K
| Sacramento, CA

At GRIN we are building relationship and influencer marketing software for
some of coolest brands in the world. As we approach our series B we are
looking for senior, mid and entry level full-stack and JS engineers. Come join
our amazing team!

\- Laravel / PHP / Node

\- Vue / JavaScript

\- MySQL / Mongo / Redis / Elasticsearch

Please apply here (for all positions) if you're interested! [https://careers-
grin.icims.com/jobs/1065/full-stack-engineer...](https://careers-
grin.icims.com/jobs/1065/full-stack-engineer---full-stack-developer---
software-engineer/job)

Company: [https://www.linkedin.com/company/grin-
inc-](https://www.linkedin.com/company/grin-inc-)

------
bedej
Shelf Engine | Software Engineers, Back end focus | Seattle or Remote (PST) |
Full Time

Our mission is to reduce food waste through automation. We use demand
forecasting to optimize the ordering of perishable food at grocery stores.
We're so confident in our forecasting, that we take on the financial burden of
food waste: if it doesn't sell, we buy it back!

Our customer traction is strong. Our team is expanding rapidly. We've just
passed 30 people, with a technical team of 6 engineers and 4 data scientists
(+2 from the July HN posting!). If you're excited about joining a mission
driven startup with strong growth, get in touch!

Full job description and applications:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shelfengine/4a9f9d90-5339-4fbe-
aaf7-d0...](https://jobs.lever.co/shelfengine/4a9f9d90-5339-4fbe-
aaf7-d00529647d02)

------
blakenomad
SideShift.ai | Junior Back-end Engineer | Remote |
[https://sideshift.ai](https://sideshift.ai)

SideShift.ai, the no sign up cryptocurrency exchange is hiring a remote
frontend engineer. For an early-stage startup we have achieved a lot. Seven-
figure weekly volume, integrations in major crypto projects and more. Our team
is focused on execution and innovation. Join us and build automated
cryptocurrency services that don't suck.

Skills - TypeScript, GraphQL (with Apollo) and Postgres.

Apply via: [https://angel.co/company/sideshift-ai/jobs/892841-junior-
sof...](https://angel.co/company/sideshift-ai/jobs/892841-junior-software-
engineer-back-end)

Or email us with your Github + resume + salary expectations:
blake@sideshift.ai

------
benjanik
Beautiful.ai | Senior Front End Software Engineer / Senior DevOps Engineer |
San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite or Remote working similar hours as
onsite team ----

We’re on a mission to democratize design through smart productivity software.
We're a small engineering team, and everyone has a huge impact defining our
technology, culture, and product. Our first product is a presentation tool
which enables anyone to quickly build clean, modern, and professionally-
designed slides. Try out our product at beautiful.ai/signup for free. We are
well funded by Trinity Ventures, Shasta Ventures, and First Round Capital. We
launched in February 2018 and have strong revenue with a large, enthusiastic
user base.

\----

Who you are:

* You like to build and ship - you favor practical choices and speed over perfection. You make deadlines for yourself and you move fast.

* You are experienced - you have expert level knowledge of modern web application development. Your comfort extends beyond experience with popular libraries and frameworks, you are familiar with a wide variety of application domains, and you like to solve problems with elegant, creative solutions.

* You are scrappy and entrepreneurial - you thrive in a fast-paced environment and are comfortable with not knowing the answer to something. You’re proactive with suggestions, and you come up with solutions without being asked to do so.

\----

Front End Stack: a lot of "vanilla" JavaScript, React, Express, Firebase

DevOps: Google Cloud services such as App Engine, Firebase, Functions
(serverless), Build, Scheduler, Logging, CloudSQL, MemoryStore (Redis),
BigQuery, IAM, PubSub

We offer competitive salary, great benefits, meaningful equity, and an amazing
product in a quickly growing startup. Please send an email to
ben@beautiful.ai, with your resume/CV, and a little bit about yourself and
relevant experience. No recruiters or outsourcing please.

------
ozgor
Simon Data | Senior (frontend, backend, full-stack, data) engineers & eng.
manager | New York or REMOTE (US timezones preferred) | Full Time |
[https://www.simondata.com/](https://www.simondata.com/)

We're building a CDP (Customer Data Platform) allowing businesses to unify ALL
their data and execute cohesive personalized campaigns across every channel by
integrating seamlessly with every tool in the marketing tech stack.

We're hiring across the board senior engineers to help us push our product and
infrastructure to the next level. Lots of interesting challenges to get your
hands on. We're dealing with huge amount of data, real-time, graph modeling,
graph visualizations, predictive, etc.

If interested please send me your resume/Linkedin at mathieu (at) simondata
(dot) com

------
oskari
Aiven | Site Reliability Engineers & Leaders | Toronto, Berlin, Sydney |
[https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers)

Aiven is a series B startup with hundreds of customers creating fully managed
cloud services from the best open source data technologies (e.g. Apache Kafka,
Cassandra, PostgreSQL.)

Our cloud services allow clients to focus on building awesome applications
instead of worrying about data infrastructure management. All our services are
based on open source technologies and we're active open source contributors.

We're now looking for new SREs for our offices in Helsinki, Berlin and Sydney
and a SRE leader to work on building a new SRE team in Toronto.

See [https://aiven.io/careers](https://aiven.io/careers) for more information.

------
EkinAkkio
Akkio | Cambridge/Boston MA | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior
Back End Engineer | akk.io/jobs

We’re looking for extremely talented software engineers interested in building
the future of AI. This is a rare opportunity to get in on the ground floor of
a well-funded AI startup. Report directly to the technical CEO. Offers come
with substantial equity grants and our culture is built around shared wins, so
success drives large career, financial, and personal growth. To be the right
fit you must have a bias to GSD and be excited to work in a small, dynamic
startup team. Apply via email to careers@akk.io or online at
[https://www.akk.io/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://www.akk.io/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

------
AleksandraJasek
Highrise | REMOTE | Live Operations Producer (Game Design) | Full-Time |
[https://about.joinhighrise.com/](https://about.joinhighrise.com/)

Highrise is a mobile game and community that generates meaningful human
connections on a massive scale. In Highrise, people can make avatars, design
art and environments and meet new friends. We are building on the spirit of
applications like Animal Crossing, The Sims, Minecraft, Habbo Hotel and Second
Life.

5 million people create avatars, chat and make friends in Highrise. We are a
fully remote team of over 30 backed by YCombinator, Bessemer, Maveron and
other leading investors.

Find more about Live Ops Producer and apply here:
[https://bit.ly/3gv5r6c](https://bit.ly/3gv5r6c)

------
MerelvH
Stream [https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io) | Multiple Positions |
Amsterdam, NL and Boulder, USA | Onsite, Remote | Full Time

Stream provides APIs for building activity feeds and chat. Our team is
passionate about tackling difficult tech problems at scale and creating
reusable components for them. As a developer at Stream, you will build
software that’s used by tens of thousands of developers and more than half a
billion end-users.

Stream’s APIs are powered by Go, RocksDB, and Raft - with response times
typically measured in single-digit milliseconds.

We are hiring for the following positions:

\- Go Developer

\- Android Developer

\- Security Engineer

\- Java SDK Developer

\- .NET SDK Developer

\- DBA / DevOps Engineer PostgreSQL

\- SRE

\- Node/Python integration Developer

If you are interested in becoming a part of what we do, apply here:
[https://getstream.io/team/](https://getstream.io/team/)

------
Chive
SHERPANY | Lisbon, Portugal | Site Reliability Engineer / DevOps Engineer |
ONSITE

SHERPANY is a Swiss tech company with headquarter in Zurich and further
offices in Lisbon, Berlin, Paris, Milan, and Wroclaw. With our SaaS Solution,
the "Boardroom", we turn formal meetings from time-wasters into value-creators
by driving focus on the output.

We are currently looking for an additional Site Reliability Engineer / DevOps
Engineer in Lisbon, Portugal to join our DevOps / Infrastructure team
maintaining infra (K8s/Terraform/Ansible). The position is on site with
optional home office.

More details here: [https://sherpany.breezy.hr/p/dbb4b58a85ec01-site-
reliability...](https://sherpany.breezy.hr/p/dbb4b58a85ec01-site-reliability-
engineer-devops-engineer?source=hn)

------
jonathanpeterwu
Little Cinema Digital | Senior Backend Engineer (Node, Typescript) | Remote
US, New York, Los Angeles |
[https://littlecinema.net](https://littlecinema.net)

Little Cinema is an online shared digital experience platform helping Movie
Studios and Show Producers build interactive online live screenings and
digital experiences.

We’re looking for a senior backend engineering lead to help build out our
upcoming self service hosted platform in Node, Typescript, backed with
Graphql, Postgres and AWS.

If you enjoy leading architectural decisions as well as designing performance
oriented backends and want to work I’m pushing the field of live simultaneous
events let me know!

I’m one of the hiring managers so happy to chat more informally before putting
you forward in the process to the rest of the team.

Contact Jonathan.wu@littlecinema.net

Looking forward to chatting!

------
bbeausej
Turbulent | Game platform back-end Developer | Montreal, Canada | Remote or
Onsite | [https://turbulent.ca](https://turbulent.ca)

Turbulent builds & deploys technologies to connect game developers and their
audience.

We are actively looking to fill several positions in our game services team
working on Star Citizen. The tech stack is composed of Node/Typescript, gRPC,
Kafka, MySQL, Redis, over EKS but our team also mingles in C, C++ (game client
and server), NNM and launcher.

We strive to build highly distributed systems that power the social elements
of the MMO including services like voice, chat, groups, persistence and
others.

We are looking to expand the team with qualified members to tackle even more
aspects of gameplay services as well as the connectivity of the game world to
the real world.

Please reach out at hr@turbulent.ca

------
cylix
Whova | Infrastructure Engineer | San Diego, CA, USA | ONSITE FULL-TIME VISA |
1Y+ experience | 90K+ |

Whova is growing fast, especially our recent shifts toward virtual events, and
we need to scale our infrastructure! We are looking for a new infrastructure
engineer to join our team in San Diego and tackle many scalability-related
challenges.

Our infrastructure team is small, so the job responsibilities are various
(operations, team processes improvements, application-level performance
improvements, various infrastructure-level projects like setting up docker/k8s
or adding support for clusters/replicas, ...). In short, the position is a
unique opportunity to build the foundations of a growing infrastructure.

1 year of experience working on infrastructure is needed.

If you are interested to learn more, feel free to drop me an email at
simon.ninon@whova.com.

------
the_economist
BuildZoom is hiring engineers, growth/marketing, and sales in Scottsdale, San
Francisco, and remotely.

We are a construction marketplace that helps people build and remodel. We are
generally focused on large projects; those that require a building permit.

BuildZoom is a managed marketplace in that we have construction engineers with
home building/commercial construction experience on staff who help property
owners with finding contractors, identifying the scope of the project,
material selection, bid negotiation, bid leveling (making sure each bid says
the same thing and includes the entire scope of the project).

Our data business (we collect the complete building permit history of the
largest 1500 municipalities in the country) helps us identify the best (and
worst) general contractors and builders.

We've grown 75-100% each of the last three years..

------
konz
ML6 | Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Python, TensorFlow, Google
Cloud Platform | Full-time | Amsterdam, Berlin, Ghent (EU)

We are a Machine Learning consulting company that builds end-to-end Machine
Learning solutions. By applying the latest AI research, we keep our clients at
the forefront of innovation.

If you are interested check out:
[https://ml6.eu/resource/](https://ml6.eu/resource/)

You will mostly work with TensorFlow and Python to solve hard Machine Learning
tasks and help to put these into production. As Premier Google Cloud Service
Partner, ML6 has a very strong relationship with Google, providing you options
to collaborate and alpha test a lot of their latest ML tools.

We are looking for:

• Machine Learning Engineer

• Data Engineer

• Data Analyst

• Software Engineer

• Front End Developer

Apply at: [https://jobs.ml6.eu](https://jobs.ml6.eu)

------
iCHAIT
LUCENCE DIAGNOSTICS | DATA SCIENTIST | SINGAPORE, Onsite | Full-Time |
www.lucence.com

We are an international genomic medicine company personalizing cancer care
through novel tests for cancer detection and treatment. We are growing fast,
the problems we want to solve with genomic intelligence are huge and we are
looking for a talented, dynamic individual who is keen to fight cancer with us
as a Data Scientist.

If you are proficient in programming (Python, R, Unix shell scripts), have a
good understanding of machine learning algorithms and statistics, are
interested in solving healthcare problems, have a strong and collaborative
work ethic and you think you will enjoy a fast-paced and dynamic work
environment, you can email me at chaitanya.gupta@lucence.com with your resume.

------
jgadbois
Exercise.com | Senior Rails Developer | 100% REMOTE |
[https://www.exercise.com](https://www.exercise.com)

Exercise.com is a B2B SaaS company in the fitness industry. We build software
to help gyms, coaches, trainers, and other fitness professionals manage and
grow their businesses with their own custom-branded web, iOS, and Android
apps.

We are 100% bootstrapped and growing fast. MRR +50% YoY, payments processed
+250% YoY, post-COVID record sales months. If you want to create solutions in
a time of unprecedented phase change acceleration in the fitness industry, we
want to talk with you.

We are hiring experienced Rails developers, Customer Success Managers, and
seasoned B2B Enterprise Sales Professionals. Contact john@exercise.com

Tech stack: Rails, Ember.js, Postgres, PostgreSQL, Redis, Google Cloud
Platform

------
maria_fuzikova
Remote Europe | Senior Backend Developer @Komoot - better hiking and cycling
maps | 13M users

Komoot is an app that help people enjoy more of the great outdoors by safely
navigating them through cycling or hiking paths. We are enjoying a great
growth now and are searching for an Experienced Backend Developer with
knowledge of Data Science too. The role is remote (within the UTC-1 to UTC+3
timezone). The challenges include automatic evaluation and classification of
our user-generated content as well as innovative approaches to assembling them
into consumable inspiration for users

More information and to apply: [https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-
developer-data-sc...](https://www.komoot.com/jobs/senior-backend-developer-
data-science)

------
UperSpaceGuru
CallSumo | Remote | FrontEnd, Backend, Devops & UX

We’re building the future of business communications that AI first. Lots of
fun NLP and applied AI. Our tech stack is a little complex(By necessity and
sometimes due to the inherent shortcomings of a fast moving startup), but a
fun challenge for those looking to sink their teeth into fun technical
challenges.

Our team is highly motivated and while we have a presence in Silicon Valley
(South Bay), we’re a remote-first company.

Our Backend stack is Python, Postgres based Dokerized microservices

Our FrontEnd comprises Vue.js, Angular 2+ and we have a desktop client in C#

We’re a very small and scrappy team (<20) with a solid business model with a
software engineer turned serial entrepreneur at the helm.

Please apply at: [https://CallSumo.com/careers](https://CallSumo.com/careers)

------
hodgesrm
Altinity | Multiple ClickHouse & Cloud engineering positions | REMOTE in North
America and Europe| Full-time | Competitive Salary and Equity

Hello! We are Altinity, a fast-growing database startup with a distributed
team spanning from California to Eastern Europe. Our business is to make
customers successful with ClickHouse, the leading open source data warehouse.
Our customers range from ambitious startups to some of the most well-known
enterprises on the planet. And we are looking for people to join us!

Here are a few of our open positions:

* Cloud Engineer

* Security Engineer

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Test Engineer

* Data Warehouse Implementation Engineer

* Data Warehouse Support Manager

* Data Warehouse Support Engineer

If you have experience with ClickHouse, data warehouses in general, and/or
cloud technology, check out our jobs here:

[https://www.altinity.com/careers](https://www.altinity.com/careers)

------
liquidinst
Liquid Instruments | Canberra, Australia | Onsite | Full-time | No visa
sponsorship

[https://www.liquidinstruments.com/](https://www.liquidinstruments.com/)

About us: Liquid Instruments was founded by a team of experimental physicists
and engineers with expertise in precision measurement and gravitational wave
detector instrumentation. We provide equipment that helps scientists,
engineers, students and professionals seamlessly acquire data, run
measurements and control their experiments.

Looking for: GUI Software Developer (C++/Qt) -
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/419071/gui-software-
developer...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/419071/gui-software-developer-
liquid-instruments-pty-ltd)

------
marksb
+SUBSCRIBE® Platform | Full Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time |
www.subscribeplatform.com

+SUBSCRIBE® Platform builds software that digitizes the workflow of
alternative investments for institutional investors and asset managers. Our
mission is to give our clients control over the investment process through the
use of our platform. We are a growing company with leadership that has a track
record of success. Our company is based out of NYC, but our engineering team
is 100% remote. We currently have engineers based in North America, South
America and Europe.

Full Stack Engineer - [[https://bit.ly/2DuVuXI](https://bit.ly/2DuVuXI)]

We are currently looking for mid-to-senior engineers that are based out of the
Americas. See above job description for more information.

* Ruby, Rails, JS, React

* Docker, Git, and CircleCI

* AWS

------
xfiler
Mirantis | Campbell, CA, USA / Helsinki, Finland / Remote (EU/US only) | Full-
Time

Mirantis helps enterprises move to the cloud on their terms, delivering a true
cloud experience on any infrastructure, powered by Kubernetes. The company
uses a unique as-a-service model empowering developers to build, share and run
their applications anywhere – from public to hybrid cloud and to the edge.
Mirantis serves many of the world’s leading enterprises, including Adobe,
DocuSign, Reliance Jio, STC, Vodafone, and Volkswagen.

Here are our open roles:

\- Frontend Developer (Lens - The Kubernetes IDE)
[https://smrtr.io/47wYf](https://smrtr.io/47wYf)

\- Software Engineer (Kubernetes)
[https://smrtr.io/48xt6](https://smrtr.io/48xt6)

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Security + DevOps
Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer, Customer Experience Engineer | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/jobs](https://gitcoin.co/jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/results](https://gitcoin.co/results)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based tools that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 10 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $5.9mm to the Ethereum ecosystem since launch in
November 2017.

------
schuon
Alasco | Munich, Germany | Senior (Python) Engineer | On-Site|
[https://www.alasco.de/en/](https://www.alasco.de/en/) We are a Munich-based
StartUp that helps construction companies complete projects on time and
budget. We digitize the processes in construction planning and execution by
offering a cloud based workflow platform. Starting from Germany, we want to
take on the world.

We're looking for Senior Python Engineers. More at
[https://alasco.de/en](https://alasco.de/en)

Our stack: django/python + react/bootstrap on AWS. Our company language is
English.

We're 50 people right now, wanna be the 51st? Reach out to
schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Founder) or jobs@alasco.de!

------
sofra4
GHCO - [https://ghco.co.uk/](https://ghco.co.uk/) | Software Engineer, Quant |
London | Currently REMOTE / WFH, normally ONSITE | Full Time | £80k + bonus
GHCO is leading liquidity provider and market maker in Europe, specializing in
algorithmic trading across exchanges in over 1500 ETFs.

We're a small team of expert traders and proven software engineers, looking
for experienced technologists who have an interest in advancing the state of
the art.

Tech stack: Java, Python, SQL, AWS

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary, health insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, high impact work.

Email us at recruitment@ghco.co.uk

------
jbrantly
Derive Systems | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE (remote until safe) |
Denver, CO

Derive Systems is a leading automotive technology company whose vision is to
empower customers to take control of their vehicles. We are seeking a senior
software engineer with big data experience to help build our next generation
telematics and vehicle management platform. If you're interested in IoT, data
pipelines, and real-time analytics then this is the place for you!

Our services technology stack is comprised of .NET Core, C#, MSSQL, Azure and
Google Cloud Platform. Come help us define our big data technology stack for
the future.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/ouMOcfw0](https://jobs.jobvite.com/derivesystems/job/ouMOcfw0)

------
colinclerk
Clerk | Software engineers & UX/UI Designers | Full-time | Remote

Clerk is hiring engineers and designers. We're building developer tools for
user management. We offer APIs, as well as a "Stripe Checkout" for Sign up,
Sign in, and Profile management.

Out of the box, we provide the authentication features that all software
should have:

    
    
      - Two factor authentication
      - Single sign on
      - Passwordless
      - New device notifications
      - Password breach notifications
      - Multiple signed in users at once
    

We're launching a beta in the next few weeks. Our investors are a group of
developer tools experts from stripe, segment, pagerduty.

Our stack is in Go and React. The team is currently 3 and we expect to grow to
6 in the next few months.

Please reach out to colin@clerk.dev if you're interested.

------
mceoin
Sourcetable.com | Backend Engineer | Bay Area, CA | Remote | Full Time

Hi HN! @jenkinsj and I are pleased to be recruiting the second full-time
members to the team at Sourcetable. We are building a spreadsheet that syncs
with your data. The data could be in SQL/Postgres/Redshift/etc, or in any of
the SaaS apps people use to run their business.

We have found that for most people, accessing data in a spreadsheet and
keeping it up to date is far too hard. This is a problem we've experienced
ourselves and a problem we've been paid to solve at various companies over the
years. We're productizing our knowledge and building something people want.
From there, we want to push the limits on how far a web-based spreadsheet can
go in providing value for our users.

As team member no.4, you will play a pivotal role in building our company
culture alongside us as we go on this multi-year journey together. We are
keeping the team small as we bring Sourcetable to market and have a strong
preference for ex-founders or founding team members (<10). Jeff and I have a
combined 20+ years startup experience, so you will be joining a strong
founding team. We are looking for exceptional people who relish hard
engineering challenges, but are also humble enough to answer support tickets
as and when needed.

If building the future of spreadsheets sounds energizing to you, then please
get in touch. We would love to hear from you!

\- Job Descriptions:
[https://sourcetable.com/jobs](https://sourcetable.com/jobs)

\- About Us: [https://sourcetable.com/about](https://sourcetable.com/about)

\- Remote: We coordinate on Pacific Standard Time (founders are based in Bay
Area). Applicants must be based in the U.S. and legally allowed to work here.
We cannot sponsor visas at this stage. (Sorry)

\- email: team@sourcetable.com -- please mention HN in subject line.

The future of spreadsheets is spreadsheets!

------
passive
SageSure | Software Test Engineer | Remote (but must be able to work in the
US)

It's not up on our careers page yet, but we're adding to our QA team at
SageSure ([https://www.sagesure.com/](https://www.sagesure.com/)). We're a
technology company in the property insurance business, growing steadily with
lots of nice, smart folks.

Our team focuses primarily on UI automation with Selenium, using a python BDD
framework. We work closely with the development teams of the apps we are
testing, so you will be expected to learn the apps and assist in manual
validation as necessary.

I'll add the link to the job as soon as it is available, but in the mean time
you can reach out to me directly if you're interested. (alec.munro @ SageSure)

------
liveathos
ATHOS | Multiple Positions | Redwood City, CA | Remote | Full time |
Competitive Salary + Benefits |
[https://athos.applytojob.com/apply](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply)

At Athos our mission is to build better athletes by helping coaches and
athletes personalize their training and make better performance decisions. Our
training system is used by many of the best sports programs in the country.

Since we started, Athos has been translating EMG into a simple and powerful
training system. From cueing how you use your muscles, evaluating movement
progression and monitoring when you are at risk of injury throughout your
training. By giving athletes and coaches this unprecedented insight into
muscle performance, they better understand what the body is actually doing in
the days, weeks, and months of preparation for the performances that matter
most. We are helping athletes reach their highest potential and are used by
many of the best sports programs in the country.

Interested in joining the team? We're always looking for highly-motivated
employees who will help us stay on the cutting edge of creativity and
innovation.

We are hiring for the following positions:

-Senior Frontend Engineer (Remote): [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Fronten...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/3g1ZIMJbCy/Senior-Frontend-Engineer?source=ycombinator)

-DevOps Lead (Remote): [https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply...](https://20190702182835_5quuuyjezwghshkc.applytojob.com/apply/NTK1MRCPhL/DevOps-Lead-remote?source=ycombinator)

-Senior Mobile Engineer | iOS & Android (Remote): [https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/bM7Ghh0yyO/Senior-Mobile-...](https://athos.applytojob.com/apply/bM7Ghh0yyO/Senior-Mobile-Engineer-IOS-Android-remote?source=ycombinator)

------
mattnedrich
Gambyt | Full Time | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite (WFH until the pandemic ends)

[https://www.gambyt.com](https://www.gambyt.com)

Gambyt develops digital solutions for lottery industry and aspires to enter
the casino and sportsbooks markets in the future. Our expertise includes
responsive websites, native mobile apps, games of chance, player loyalty
programs, and digital promotions.

We're looking to grow our software development team, and looking for folks
with any of following skillsets:

* Frontend (React, TypeScript) * Backend (Node, TypeScript, Postgres) * Devops (Heroku, AWS) * iOS (Swift) * Android (Kotlin)

Interested candidates can apply via the links on our careers page:

[https://www.gambyt.com/careers](https://www.gambyt.com/careers)

------
walle_
Nuna | Software Engineer | Full Time | Barcelona, Spain or Remote |
[https://www.holanuna.com/en](https://www.holanuna.com/en)

Nuna ([https://www.holanuna.com/en](https://www.holanuna.com/en)) is an early
stage startup based in Barcelona, Spain. We're a small team of 2 full time
founders (Alumni: Typeform, Google, Uber, Glovo). We are building a platform
for easily finding the right online therapist for you, as well as building out
the tools for therapists to be able to do all their work online.

I am the technical co-founder, most comfortable working on the backend, but
currently I'm working on all parts. We are looking to expand our team with two
profiles, frontend and devops/backend engineer.

Frontend Engineer:

* Help expand the current feature set by building new features

* Ensure the quality of existing features

* Improving the current build pipeline with linting, automated tests etc.

* Bonus: if you have an eye for design / ux this is a big plus

Devops/Backend Engineer:

* Running/expanding the current infrastructure

* Managing monitoring, observability and scaling

* Help expand the current feature set by building/improving APIs

Tech stack: Go, PostgreSQL, NATS, Jitsi, WebRTC, Next.js, React

The ideal candidate is: Open minded, flexible, detail oriented, cares about
quality, willing/in a position to join an early stage startup and interested
in mental health and the ways of improving the current state.

Note: We're not funded yet and are looking to raise our seed round. For that
reason, this would naturally be a high stock low cash role at least until this
year.

If it sounds interesting or if you are interested in joining at a later stage
or if you have any questions, please send me an email at fredrik@holanuna.com.

------
smilliken
MixRank processes petabytes of data every month from web crawls, Google Play
Store, Apple AppStore, and dozens of other sources.

DATA ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to help with data mining, machine
learning/data science, data transformation/ETL, data modeling, database
scaling, and more.

PostgreSQL experience is highly desired (administration, optimization, DDL,
etc). Also looking for experience with Python, Linux, Nix, and data mining.

FULL-STACK / PRODUCT ENGINEER

We're looking for remote engineers to build web applications and APIs. The
ideal candidate is looking to grow into position of technical leadership in
product development.

Experience with full-stack web development, Python, PostgreSQL, and Linux is
required. Competency or interest in data visualization, UI, UX, and design are
desired.

Email available in profile.

~~~
smilliken
TECHNOLOGY ANALYST

We're looking for an analyst with an interest technology platforms. The work
involves researching technologies, editing our knowledge base, and helping us
build industry reports to inform technology executives and guide their sales
and marketing strategies. The ideal candidate is a power user of productivity
tools: spreadsheets, browser extensions, task managers, note taking systems,
etc. Data literacy is expected. You'll be expected to keep up on technology
trends, reading HN, Crunchbase, Wired, etc.

This is an entry-level role with no prior experience required. It's suitable
for a variety of backgrounds, including journalists, computer science
students, financial analysts, data analysts, etc. Full-time or part-time OK.

DATA ANALYST

We're looking for an analyst with an interest in researching companies. The
work involves collecting data about companies from the web, editing our
knowledge base, and helping us build industry reports to inform sales,
marketing, and finance leaders. The ideal candidate is a power user of
productivity tools: spreadsheets, browser extensions, task managers, note
taking systems, etc. Data literacy is expected.

This is an entry-level role with no prior experience required, suitable for
any background. Full-time or part-time OK. Flexible hours and work schedule.

SECURITY ANALYST / RESEARCHER (ANDROID / IOS)

We're looking for remote engineers to help us reverse engineer iOS and Android
apps to understand what APIs they're using, security issues, privacy leaks,
malware, etc. Your work will help detect issues so developers can patch their
apps, help detect apps using deprecated libraries so that they can be
encouraged to upgrade, and guide executives with industry reports across the
mobile app ecosystem.

Experience reverse-engineering APIs and binary executables on any platform is
relevant, iOS and Android especially so. Full-time desired, but part-time may
be acceptable for the right candidate.

------
fugueco
Fugue | Frontend Designer and Developer | REMOTE or Washington, DC | Full time

Fugue builds next-generation cloud security tools for engineers. Our SaaS
application continuously monitors and reports on misconfigurations and
security vulnerabilities. Our interactive, WebGL-based visualization helps
engineers understand what cloud resources exist and how they connect.

We're looking for a creative designer/developer. Someone who enjoys
prototyping UIs and then carrying out the implementation in a product.

Our tools include Figma for prototyping and HTML, CSS/Sass, ES6, and React for
frontend development.

Please apply here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1931269248/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1931269248/)

~~~
acdanger
Hi - possible to apply without creating a LinkedIn profile? I do not have one
and don't want to create one.

~~~
fugueco
Sure, thanks for asking. You can reach me at curtis at fugue.co

------
izendejas
DataGrail | Senior Software Engineer (Frontend) | Onsite in San Francisco
(once opened) or Fully Remote

We're building a data privacy platform that ensures data privacy doesn't suck.

As more regions implement privacy laws, most companies are challenged to
comply. Our platform streamlines this entire process while enabling companies
to give their users more control and transparency over their data.

We are currently powering privacy for many well-known orgs, and have continued
with very healthy growth despite the times.

We're looking for someone with 5+ years of experience to help shape our
frontend architecture and build great experiences.

Tech Stack: React, Styled Components, Jest, Ruby/Rails, Postgres, and more

If you'd like to learn more, email me at (let domain = "datagrail.io";
"iz"+"@"+domain)

------
dandigangi
DocuSign | Chicago | React, C#, Full Stack | FT

DocuSign is a leader in electronic signature and agreement cloud technology.
We're growing across all of our offices and COVID-19 hasn't hurt our business.
GlassDoor's top 10 places to work for!! The stack is primarily React and C#
with openings for front end, back end, and full stack roles. The technical
challenges are interesting and fun to work on @ scale. Join the Chicago team
and work together w/ us on our CLM product.

I'm an engineering manager and you can contact me directly w/ your resume and
roles you're interested in: dan[dot]digangi[at]docusign[dot]com

Roles:
[https://www.docusign.com/company/careers](https://www.docusign.com/company/careers)

~~~
soneca
Is this onsite or is remote a possibility?

------
mcpostscript
Postscript.io (YC W19) | REMOTE (PT-ET Timezones) | Full-time Engineers (Full
Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 28 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end.

We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (marketing,
customer service, order management, and other notifications via text
messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals. We love
LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our engineers to leave us ready
to start their own company.

Tech stack: Serverless Python / Flask - React - AWS

[https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us](https://grnh.se/de0ca6d62us)

------
amince
Forma.ai | Toronto, Canada | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE | Full Time We are a
stealth startup currently based out of downtown Toronto. Our goal is to
optimize sales compensation optimization for large enterprise companies. We
currently working with multiple multinational companies, looking to accelerate
our development.

We are using modern tools such as react / redux / django / python / Postgres
etc.

We are looking for talented developers to join our team, it doesn't matter if
you are not familiar with any aspect of our tech stack, as long as you are
smart and willing to learn fast.

Email me at annamarie.ince@forma.ai

------
boha
Evergreen | Full-time | NYC, SF, REMOTE | Full-Stack and React Native
Engineers

Evergreen is building a comprehensive platform to help people get jobs,
especially with the pandemic. But we’re putting the worker in the center and
giving them tools that match the powerful automation companies have — to
start. We’re shooting for a wholesale inversion of control that creates
autonomy for individuals.

Two engineering roles for now: full-stack and mobile. Django, Python,
Postgres, AWS, React Native. Both report to the CTO, me. We’re a small,
experienced, cohesive team (despite coming together during COVID) who’s
growing thoughtfully, despite excellent capitalization.

[https://www.projectevergreen.app/jobs](https://www.projectevergreen.app/jobs)

------
gabriel-uribe
Flixed ([https://flixed.io](https://flixed.io)) | Remote | Frontend Engineer
(React) | Full-time

Flixed is a website that helps people navigate the rapidly evolving streaming
ecosystem. Our platform currently generates thousands of customers for
companies like Hulu and Disney through our content, resources, and tools for
navigating the streaming landscape.

Right now, we’re in the process of building out a suite of programmatic SEO
tools that will drastically increase the number of subscribers we drive to our
streaming partners.

This is primarily a React position. Experience with NextJS/GatsbyJS would make
for a great fit.

More information: [https://angel.co/l/2tiHUT](https://angel.co/l/2tiHUT)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | software engineers | Full Time | Washington DC | On-site
(remote for now) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus)

We are donating $1 million in free fundraising support for programs and
initiatives that promote social mobility. [https://go.givecampus.com/social-
mobility/](https://go.givecampus.com/social-mobility/)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 5 years old, profitable, and serves more than 850
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States. You
can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for full-stack, front-end, and backend engineers with at least 2
years of professional experience who really care about helping schools raise
money to provide high-quality education. Our mission is to help advance the
quality, affordability, and accessibility of education. Many on our team come
from the industry as former Directors of Annual Giving or currently volunteer
for their alma mater, so we're looking for people who want to make a
difference in the accessibility of education.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, backed by Postgres and Redis, with vanilla JS and
React on the front-end. We're still a small engineering team, so if you're
looking to join a fast-growing startup and have an immediate impact, please
apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/givecampus?team=Engineering)
with a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
iamjohnsears
KeepTruckin | Data Analyst | San Francisco | Full-Time

KeepTruckin is on a mission to modernize the trucking industry. With the
leading fleet management platform, we are bringing trucks online and
fundamentally changing the way freight is moved on our roads.

My team is hiring a senior strategic analyst to help drive business outcomes
using data. We have a charter to tackle problems across the company with self-
initiated ideas.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/keeptruckin/jobs/4748205002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/keeptruckin/jobs/4748205002)
Or reach out to me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnssears/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnssears/)

~~~
meee
Hi John, I'm not trying to apply but want to talk. Is there an email you are
comfortable sharing here?

~~~
iamjohnsears
LinkedIn is probably the best way to get in touch. Look forward to chatting.

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Engineers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We're looking for engineers that want to be full stack. If you're currently
backend or frontend, but willing to work on both, let's talk!

We have a number of sites and applications built on a similar stack:
Python/Django on the backend, Javascript/React on the frontend, with Redis,
Postgresql, ElasticSearch, and Celery as supporting services.

Our apps run on a mix of infrastructure across AWS, GCP, and Heroku, which our
team is also responsible for operating.

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer any comments below.

To apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
entee
Anagenex | ONSITE or REMOTE | San Francisco | Lead ML Engineer, Computational
Chemist

We are a seed stage biotechnology company building a novel platform for drug
discovery focusing on difficult targets. Machine learning has struggled in
early stage drug discovery efforts because most of these efforts do not have
enough data for the models to parse. Our technology solves the data problem
with massively parallel biochemistry in the form of DNA Encoded Libraries
(DELs), allowing us to analyze 100-1000x more compounds compared to
traditional approaches. By feeding our algorithms with this data we can
identify better compounds faster than competing solutions. We recently closed
a substantial seed investment (2+ years runway) and are assembling a highly
interdisciplinary team of both bench and computational scientists. Come help
us build the future of drug discovery!

Lead ML Engineer: We are looking for our first computational hire who in time
will help build and manage this team. This person will be driving technology
choices, designing and building data architectures and building models. These
systems will take in raw experimental data as well as other information from
lab instruments and integrate that data into models predicting several
biochemically relevant properties. Familiarity with current ML and data
pipeline tools is a must. We favor python, but aren’t dogmatic.

Computational Chemist: We are looking for a computational chemist to create a
cutting edge drug discovery toolchain. We strongly favor open platforms such
as RDKit but are open to alternatives that maximize performance. This person
should be familiar with traditional SAR, structure based drug discovery, ADME
prediction and have some exposure to more recent ML applications to drug
discovery.

These roles are both asking a lot, and correspondingly we offer strong equity
and competitive compensation. The roles are also a unique opportunity to build
systems correctly from the ground up to solve a really important problem!

Odds and ends:

Interview process is generally a few phone/video conversations and some small
practicum work, but is adapted to the individual at this stage of the company.

Onsite is expected to eventually be in SF, but we are launching a Boston
location for our lab operations. Of course, given the pandemic is
hybrid/remote for the time being, and might continue to be longer term.

We offer healthcare coverage and typical technology startup benefits.

Email hiring at anagenex dot com if interested!

------
adsteel_
TrueCoach | Senior Backend Engineer | Full time | Remote/Local (U.S.)

TrueCoach is an app dedicated to helping fitness coaches better serve their
clients. We are financially stable, with over 100k regular users and happy
growth month over month since inception.

We have an unusually healthy team culture and we're hitting some scaling
issues we'd love some help with.
[https://truecoach.co/careers/](https://truecoach.co/careers/)

Feel free to email me directly or apply through the site, or both. I'm happy
to spend an hour or two just answering questions off the record. I don't
believe in opacity in interviewing and I'll do my best to faithfully convey to
you what it might be like to join us.

------
3px
Active Theory | Backend & DevOps Developer | REMOTE

Active Theory is seeking an experienced backend developer and DevOps hybrid to
help build out the underlying tech infrastructure behind our new Dreamwave
events platform - [https://dreamwave.tech](https://dreamwave.tech). We are a
small team, so this role is broad and deep covering many areas including multi
user WebSocket servers, cloud ops and server management, backend development
in Node.js to help shape out platform features.

More info - [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/active-theory-
backend...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/active-theory-backend-
devops-developer)

Apply - jobs at activetheory dot net

~~~
acid__
You guys do cool stuff! (If only you had been looking for hires a few months
ago when I was looking for a new job :) ) To any developers who are interested
in creative/artistic applications of code, give Active Theory a look if you
haven't heard of them before.

------
nathanieljewell
Recess | Full-stack engineer | REMOTE | Full-time

Hiring our first full-stack engineers to join our team! Great opportunity to
learn, grow and have a direct impact on people's health and lifestyle.

We use Hasura/WebRTC, Express and Svelte sprinkled with some TypeScript and
the whole range of video technologies. 2+ years of experience required. Ideal
candidate has experience building marketplaces and video products used by
millions of user.

If you shine during challenging times, are thirsty for constructive feedback
and like to get stuff done then you'll feel right at home.

More info: [https://angel.co/l/2ti9zP](https://angel.co/l/2ti9zP)

You can reach out by mail at thomas@werecess.tv or on LinkedIn at
linkedin.com/in/thomaspotaire

------
rswier
Tiger Innovations | Herndon, VA | Spacecraft Embedded Software, VHDL | Full-
time | Onsite

Tiger Innovations is a small high technology company specializing in
developing spacecraft and space-related systems for a broad range of US
Government customers. We have an immediate need for real-time embedded
Software Engineers and Computer Engineers. Created by and for engineers, Tiger
Innovations values talent and curiosity over resume buzzword bingo.

If you are interested in working on challenging technical problems in a multi-
disciplinary environment (i.e. cool stuff) then take a look at our ad and
apply at:

[https://www.tigerinnovations.com/careers/index.html](https://www.tigerinnovations.com/careers/index.html)

~~~
WWLink
Ah you guys need to use the slogan "every team is a tiger team!" hehehe.

------
kathishah
Nextdoor | Full-time | San Francisco, New York, Chicago, Boulder, Toronto |
ONSITE | Web Frontend, Backend, iOS, Android

The neighborhood social network. Nextdoor is built on the idea that the
neighborhood is one of the most important communities in an individual’s life.
We strive to be a place that neighbors everywhere come for trusted connections
and the exchange of helpful information, goods, and services.

We are looking for staff level backend, iOS and Android developers. Also
looking for mid career (3-5 years experience) candidates in these areas.
[https://about.nextdoor.com/careers/](https://about.nextdoor.com/careers/)

I am one of the hiring managers. Please contact me directly at
chintan@nextdoor.com

------
cmddotcom
Cmd | Vancouver, BC | Onsite & Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.cmd.com](https://www.cmd.com)

We're a cybersecurity company on a mission to transform the way businesses
secure their cloud-first Linux environments. Our mission is to help companies
reliably log, understand, predict, and control user behaviour in their Linux
environment.

 _What matters to us?_

\- You're naturally curious, interested in expanding your knowledge

\- You're willing to step in and help a teammate

\- You thrive in ambiguous situations

\- You take the lead, gathering the information you need in order to get your
job done

 _Open Roles:_ \- “Full Stack Web* Developer:
[https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack](https://bit.ly/cmdfullstack)

------
weeman
Dkatalis Labs | Singapore

Based out of Singapore, we're building financial services solutions used by
tens of millions of people across South East Asia. We're looking to build out
our 'data' team including:

* Senior Data Scientist: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/dkatalissingapore/jobs/41231190...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dkatalissingapore/jobs/4123119003?gh_src=dd942d603us)

* Senior Machine Learning Engineer: email vincentius.ivan@dkatalis.com

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/dkatalissingapore/jobs/41231150...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dkatalissingapore/jobs/4123115003?gh_src=266cb93c3us)

------
sciencewithtom
Science With Tom | San Francisco, CA | New EdTech Product | REMOTE| Contract
Work

8th Grade Science Teacher and founder of "Science With Tom" looking for a full
stack developer for an Ed Tech product that combines science, hip hop ed, and
student creativity. The scope of the project is about 300 hours total,
building a full stack web app based on mockups by a professional designer. Two
experienced developers on the team are available to provide support. If you're
a good fit, open to discussing equity and/or co-founding.

Front-end: React or similar. Javascript experience necessary. Back-end: JS or
python preferred.

Please send resume / github / portfolio to tom@sciencewithtom.com

~~~
sciencewithtom
Quick Addition. This project is funded by a grant from New Schools Venture
Fund, and funding is limited. We're hoping to pay $40/hour and we've scoped
the project to be around 250 hours.

~~~
sciencewithtom
UPDATE: This position has been filled.

------
snupha
PolicyFly | Backend Python Engineer | Remote |
[https://www.policyfly.com](https://www.policyfly.com)

Do you love Django, RESTful APIs, test driven development and kubernetes? Do
you want to work on a growing, ambitious and new product? Ok, sweet, keep
reading...

PolicyFly is modernizing the ancient world of property/casualty insurance in
both the US + London markets. We are a stable, growing company with a small,
talented & ambitious team.

Technologies: Django / DRF, Docker, Celery, Postgres, Elastic Search, GCP

To apply:
[https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/BC3682B80E/](https://apply.workable.com/policyfly/j/BC3682B80E/)

Competitive Salary + Equity

~~~
catskull
Interviewed with PolicyFly over a year ago and can't speak highly enough of
the team. Ended up not joining the company, but I'd highly recommend others
check out this job!

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Remote |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a FinTech startup disrupting middle market loans
process. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS and Docker. You will be working closely with our core team
alongside with founder and CEO, and be a part of a fast growing team. We are
looking for smart, driven engineers to join us solving the current outdated
system.

Apply here [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email
resume to hiring engineer neil@loaneco.net

------
ctres
SuperNormal | supernormal.app | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time

SuperNormal is building a remote team communication platform. Stack is React +
Rails. We're former Github and IG engineers / product people building the
future of work. Venture backed and looking to grow the small team!

[https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2...](https://www.notion.so/SuperNormal-is-
hiring-1b34fb5a719044f2bbab9686861505ad)

------
henryhutcheson
Bateau.io | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | REMOTE

We build software to help senior living providers keep track of policies,
protocols, and forms. Our vision is to build an operations platform for
industries with lots of documents and high regulatory & compliance needs.

We launched during COVID, raised $1.5m, and have happy customers across the
US.

We are hiring our second full-time engineer (and fifth employee) to help us
scale our product and support our growing customer base. You will lead our
team on infrastructure design and implementation. You will also play a major
role in shipping features and have a major impact on our customers.
[https://angel.co/l/2tg4ir](https://angel.co/l/2tg4ir)

------
techiferous
LinkSquares | linksquares.com | Software Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time |
OnSite or Remote (Eastern Time Zone preferred)

We are a fast-growing startup that uses AI to analyze legal contracts. We have
a lot of exciting new projects in the works and are looking for developers who
love to make an impact. Key skills: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS

Apply here: [https://linksquares.breezy.hr/p/5dcd81bdb52d-software-
engine...](https://linksquares.breezy.hr/p/5dcd81bdb52d-software-engineer)
[https://linksquares.breezy.hr/p/370e114e4ee7-senior-
software...](https://linksquares.breezy.hr/p/370e114e4ee7-senior-software-
engineer)

------
selectstarhq
Select Star | Founding Engineer | Remote (US, Canada, and Europe) | Full-time

Select Star is a data catalog & management tool that solves data discovery
problems inside organizations. Many data scientists and business analysts
spend too much time looking for the right data, usually by asking other
people. We provide a platform that anyone can use to search & understand their
company’s data.

We’re looking for experienced engineers to join our founding team. We’re a
small, well-funded, fully remote team working closely with our initial
customers. Our stack includes React, Typescript, Python, Django, and Rust.

Read more & apply here:
[https://jobs.getselectstar.com/](https://jobs.getselectstar.com/)

------
sddamico
Company: SeatGeek ([https://seatgeek.com/](https://seatgeek.com/)), App
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seatgeek.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.seatgeek.android))

Job: Android Engineer ([https://grnh.se/ormck1](https://grnh.se/ormck1))

Location: New York, NY

Allows Remote: in the US

Visa: No

SeatGeek’s mission is to help the world experience more live – concerts,
sports, theater, and more – and our Android app is vital to making that vision
a reality. Our humble, yet bold goal since we launched SeatGeek on Android has
been to set the standard for live events on the platform. Live events are a
source of real human happiness, we’re doing what we can to make sure ticketing
doesn’t get in the way.

We care deeply about our product and user experience, so we look to hire
people that are motivated and driven to deliver Android UI’s that are second-
to-none by working closely with our product and design teams from start to
finish on each feature we ship. We’re also committed to strong engineering
practices and much of our app is built around great tools like RxJava, MvRx,
Epoxy and Kotlin to make our development experience more enjoyable; we’re
always looking to improve.

For more information about SeatGeek, check out our jobs page
([https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)) and ChairNerd
([http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/](http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/)), our
product development blog. We’re building something that's purposefully,
willfully for Android, through and through. We’re defining live events on
Android and we're hoping you can help.

I'm Stephen, the manager on our Android team here and I've been with the team
for almost 6 years, happy to answer any questions folks might have. You can
reach me directly at stephen@seatgeek.com

------
ibains
Prophecy.io | San Francisco bay area | UI Architect | OnSite

Prophecy is a Data Engineering product on Spark/Airflow for Fortune 500. We’ve
got a unique IDE based on visual studio code (browser) where you can do visual
drag and drop, or code - and you can switch between the two instantaneously.
Low code data engineering perhaps, along with our code editor that is
specialized, and thus better for data engineering than vanilla VSCode.

Looking for a UI Architect to drive the UI in a team of 3. You have ideally
worked on a complex product such as visual studio code, webflow or figma.
You’ll drive the overall architecture of UI - and code - a lot.

Basics - React, Redux, GraphQL perhaps tests - Jasmine, Mocha,...

Send me a mail (raj@prophecy.io)

PS. We pay very well and hire only the very best.

------
thewarpaint
Stripe | Backend / API Engineer | Mexico City | Full-Time | ONSITE (remote for
now)

The Global LATAM team is a key component to Stripe's global strategy in the
Latin American market. Our mission is to reduce the barriers faced by large
and emerging businesses around the world by abstracting away the complexities
of payments. The Global LATAM team is responsible for building the payments
products & infrastructure needed to launch new markets and process payments
successfully throughout Latin America.

Apply here: [https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/backend-api-engineer-
latam/1...](https://stripe.com/jobs/listing/backend-api-engineer-
latam/1694531)

------
chainlink-hire
SmartContract - Building Chainlink
[https://smartcontract.com](https://smartcontract.com) |
[https://chain.link](https://chain.link) | Remote | Full-time

Smart contracts are on track to revolutionize how all agreements work, through
an entirely new system of technologically enforced contract guarantees. We are
well recognized for providing highly secure and reliable blockchain
connectivity to the world's largest enterprises such as Google, Oracle, SWIFT,
and many more. This is a unique opportunity to join one of the top companies
developing cutting-edge blockchain technology while working closely together
with a team of experienced senior executives.

* Marketing Director, Chainlink Ecosystem

* Product Manager, Chainlink Core

* Head of Developer Relations

* Head of Product Marketing

* Senior Software Engineer, Chainlink

* Senior Software Security Engineer, Chainlink

* Head of Growth

* Chainlink Community Lead (South East Asia)

* Director of Business Development and Global Sales

* Business Development, Chainlink

* Lead Data Analyst, Chainlink

* Senior Software Engineer Test, Chainlink

* Chainlink Cloud Reliability Engineer

* Chainlink Blockchain Engineer, Integrations

* Product Manager, Blockchain Integrations

* Developer Evangelist, Chainlink

* Technical Chainlink Writer (Global)

These roles are location agnostic anywhere in the world. Though we ask that
you overlap some working hours with Eastern Standard Time (EST). We are open
to discussing part-time as well as full-time commitments. Check
[https://careers.smartcontract.com/](https://careers.smartcontract.com/) for
more information and how to apply.

Email us if we should collaborate but your role isn't listed -
CAREERS@SMARTCONTRACT.COM

------
mgrbr
Software Engineer | Red Bull Racing and Technology | ONSITE in Milton Keynes,
UK

This position represents an outstanding opportunity to be part of our highly
skilled team working at the pinnacle of Formula One. As part of the Technology
and Analysis Tools group, you’ll get to develop the next generation of race
critical data engineering software with the goal of improving car performance
with state-of-the-art wind tunnel and aerodynamic analysis tools and APIs.

For more information on this opportunity, and to apply, please go to this
link: [https://www.redbull.com/int-
en/redbullracing/jobs](https://www.redbull.com/int-en/redbullracing/jobs).

------
webbruce
Printavo | Chicago, IL | Full-time | Remote (US, Ruby on Rails) |
[https://www.printavo.com](https://www.printavo.com)

I started Printavo from running a screen printing business in college. We
needed simple, software to keep track of our orders as they came in. The
solutions that were available were complicated and expensive. I built Printavo
to fix this.

Today, we're bootstrapped, profitable and a team of 20 in Chicago. We're
looking for a Sr Software Engineer to join and help us continue to grow.

Please email bruce@printavo.com to chat more.

Job description:
[https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs](https://angel.co/company/printavo/jobs)

------
russellsherman
VISO Trust | Engineering | Remote |
[https://www.visotrust.com](https://www.visotrust.com)

We are looking for early contributors to our venture backed startup. VISO
Trust is a third party cyber management platform that delivers the timely,
accurate information needed to make informed risk decisions at the speed of
business. Do you hate security questionnaires? So do we! Help us get rid of
them forever.

Principal Engineer (Full Stack) -
[https://angel.co/l/2tdXLV](https://angel.co/l/2tdXLV)

Senior Engineer (Data/ML) -
[https://angel.co/l/2tgkHo](https://angel.co/l/2tgkHo)

------
pmckenzie346
Houzz | Multiple Positions | Palo Alto / Tel Aviv | ONSITE when safe, REMOTE
until end of 2020

[https://www.houzz.com/jobs?team=Engineering](https://www.houzz.com/jobs?team=Engineering)

We are looking to add engineering talent to our Developer Tools, Full-Stack,
and Back-End Infrastructure teams here at Houzz.

Houzz is the leading home renovation and design platform in the world. We have
a highly engaged community of over 40 million homeowners who leverage our
technologies to find inspiration for their next home project, connect with
over 2.5 million home design and remodeling professionals and discover
products in the Houzz Shop.

------
iwangulenko
Quatico.com |Senior Software Engineer (Java), Fullstack, Frontend (React) |
Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 90k-130k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU member-
states passport-holders only

We are a 20-person team building tailored web apps with heavy number crunching
on the server. Our products are analyzing the weather data in Switzerland,
running the trading dashboards of small private banks and do much more!

Our interview process:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no algorithmic
questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us.

Tell us if you want to hear more and say hi:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

(Please use "HN August" in the subject line to help us filter out spam.)

------
Fileformat
Moven | Full-stack Software Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

Want to help disrupt the global banking industry? We’re hiring!

Moven is seeking a Full-Stack Software Engineer to help build our next-
generation mobile platform, a greenfield project written in React Native,
Redux and JavaScript, communicating with a GraphQL API written in TypeScript,
all running within containers orchestrated by Kubernetes.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1977691030/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/1977691030/)

[https://moven.com/](https://moven.com/)

You can also email me directly at andrew@moven.com, please put "HN" in the
subject line.

------
gnubeardo
Corista, Remote, US ET timezone [https://corista.com/](https://corista.com/)

Got a job opening at my company for a person to build/improve our backend API
service that serves images from disk using a home-built set of Java plugins.
The company culture is very relaxed. Concord, MA based company but we have 5
people working in Portland, OR + a few others in different parts of the
country.

Official job desc: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1vFODHYi6axm-
PsHEMqbTfo...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1e1vFODHYi6axm-
PsHEMqbTfo5v1MmBn_/edit)

email erik.dahlinghaus at corista dot com for more info

------
sunnyhan
Fulcrum | Full Stack Developer | MSP, NYC | $88k - 150k+ + benefits and equity
| Full-time, REMOTE-US or ONSITE (when safe) |
[https://fulcrumpro.com](https://fulcrumpro.com)

Our mission is clear and staggeringly important: we're building the
manufacturing operating system of the future from the ground up, one that’s
engineered to create network effects as we grow. A beautiful, sophisticated
quantum leap forward for the most important core industry in the world.

The market tells us we’re on the right track: 12% month-over-month growth.
Currently six developers. (One from HN!). Signed $3m term sheet. Expected to
close in August.

We’re serious about doing great work and we empower people to make it happen.
Our favorite tools include C#, Angular, and Vue. We’re primarily interested in
finding intensely smart people with talent at their fingertips, regardless of
what tech stack you come from. We value autonomy over routine, and empathy
over ego. We want to make products that are so elegant that our users feel
constantly amazed. If you have at least 2 years of professional experience
building all parts of modern webapps, and are interested in helping us develop
the next generation of software in a massive market, we’d love to hear from
you. The future is ours to build.

Answers to your FAQs: Immediate 401(k), with 5% match after 90 days through
Vanguard, immediate vesting. Health, dental, and vision benefits. Unlimited
vacation (15 day mandatory minimums). Remote and flexible work. Process:
culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer. To get in touch:
careers@fulcrumpro.com

 __*

Manifesto

Manufacturing is important. It’s the fundamental industry on which everything
else is built. We take it for granted. In 1989, 35% of the entire software
industry was manufacturing systems. Back then, services, hand holding,
customization, and consulting were necessary to get the systems to where they
are today. What was the first massive burst in productivity from technology
has stagnated into incremental diminishing returns and exponentially
increasing complexity. We can only continue to add complexity for so much
longer until the whole system collapses.

"Any intelligent fool can make things bigger and more complex. It takes a
touch of genius and a lot of courage to move in the opposite direction." \-
Albert Einstein

Manufacturing is important. We must deliver a touch of technological genius to
reintroduce simplicity, efficiency, and integration.

------
abhyrama
Slice | Infrastructure Engineer | India, Bangalore | Remote(for now) | Full
Time

Slice is a financial technology company focussed on the youth. We have a
mobile app and a physical card.

You will be building infrastructure components, tools, and frameworks that our
product engineers rely on. The foundation you lay will help the product
engineers build, iterate, and release faster.

More details here:
[https://recruiterflow.com/slice/jobs/13](https://recruiterflow.com/slice/jobs/13)

We'd love to hear from you. Contact me at abhi@sliceit.com.

We started a tech blog recently:
[https://engineering.sliceit.com/](https://engineering.sliceit.com/)

------
bitmovin
BITMOVIN - [https://bitmovin.com/careers/](https://bitmovin.com/careers/)
Bitmovin provides API based Software that helps developers around the world to
solve the most complex video problems with a video player library that plays
everywhere. Come join the team building innovative online video software for
developers and content owners worldwide! We are hiring different roles in
different regions: \- Senior Product Manager - US/Europe \- Account Executive
- Singapore \- Director Sales and Revenue Operations - US/Remote \- Sales
Director - US/Remote \- Sales Director LATAM - US/LATAM/Remote

------
marshallreddick
Marshall Reddick Real Estate | www.marshallreddick.com | Product Manager |
Full Time

We are a full-service residential real estate brokerage, property manager, and
private money lender. We have 60 employees across 6 offices in Newport Beach,
CA, Los Angeles, CA, San Antonio, TX, Austin, TX, Cape Coral, FL and
Clarksville, TN.

This role will have the opportunity to grow into a Head of Product product
position and grow our software engineering team.

To Apply: [https://wizehire.com/job/product-manager-in-newport-beach-
ca...](https://wizehire.com/job/product-manager-in-newport-beach-ca-us-
fec90d4a87dba66e) www.marshallreddick.com

------
knudsen80
Cove Markets | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-Time | Chicago, IL | REMOTE

Our ambition at Cove Markets is to lower the total cost and increase
transparency for CRYPTO TRADING in a heavily fragmented market. We operate
CoveTrader, a free “best execution” trading and analytics platform for
cryptocurrencies, including Bitcoin.
[https://covemarkets.com](https://covemarkets.com)

We are a team of 6 experienced engineers and are looking to add a senior
backend engineer to the team. We primarily work in Java.

Please view our job ad and apply at:
[https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend](https://www.covemarkets.com/careers/backend)

------
anaismarsac
Arachnys | Senior Engineers (FE or BE) and Tech Lead |Full-time | REMOTE or
London |arachnys.com

At Arachnys we are building cutting-edge software solutions that help
customers solve problems in the Anti-Money Laundering and Know Your Customer
spaces. We have a wide range of clients from small businesses to global tier
one banks.

At the moment we're looking for experienced Software Engineers and a hands-on
Tech Lead, working mainly in Python, Typescript and React. We're also looking
for an Enterprise Sales Director with compliance saas sales experience

Email anais.marsac@arachnys.com or visit
[https://www.arachnys.com/careers](https://www.arachnys.com/careers) to apply

------
brandonudemy
Udemy is excited to share that we have 50+ opportunities we are hiring for
GLOBALLY!!

Udemy is the market leader in the Educational Technology space ahead of
Coursera, Udacity, and LinkedIn Learning. During current economic uncertainty
we’re fortunate to be able to provide an unprecedented and increasing number
of teachers, students, businesses and governments with the educational
resources they need to succeed during these difficult times.

Udemy is valued at $2BN and growing exponentially - from 150 employees to 760
in the last 3 years and engineering and product orgs around 250 to date.

With several active Engineering positions available right here in the Bay
Area, please check out udemy.com/careers for more information.

udemy.com/careers

~~~
aniket537
I am interested in backend engineer role and I have matching skills required
for job. I am inclined to edtech domain and Udemy is great place to work. I
can share my resume on your email or you can checkout my profile at
linkedin.com/in/aniketchandak

------
nicknack2020
DataFleets About us: Federated Learning and privacy-preserving machine
learning for the enterprise. Founded at Stanford in 2018.

We have several open roles REMOTE with preference for SF Bay Area, NYC,
London, Austin.

Details here
[https://www.datafleets.com/team](https://www.datafleets.com/team) and here
[https://angel.co/company/datafleets](https://angel.co/company/datafleets)

------
javier2018
HealthSherpa(YC 2012) | Full Stack Software Engineer | Remote - Must be US
Citizen or Green Card Holder | SF Bay Area | Full Time

About us We are a profitable and growing team of ~40 helping people find,
enroll in and use ACA health coverage. We have doubled enrollments and revenue
in each of the last two years and are now at an eight-figure run rate. We are
the largest ACA enrollment platform after Healthcare.gov, having helped over 3
Million people enroll in health coverage. We're a mission-driven team who
advocates & cares for the people we serve.

We are a double bottom line company. Our two bottom lines are revenue and
enrollments in ACA coverage. The ACA brings high-quality, comprehensive and
affordable health coverage within reach for many low income Americans. We
exist to make that promise a reality especially during the extraordinary and
unfortunate circumstances of this pandemic.

The role We are looking to hire an Engineering Generalist to join our rapidly
growing team and take HealthSherpa’s technology to the next level. You are
comfortable working across the development stack and passionate about learning
new technologies. You believe in using data and analysis to form conclusions
and refine thinking.

You will report directly to the CTO and have the opportunity to make
substantial contributions to the entire tech stack, the products we ship, and
ultimately the company.

Your contribution will positively impact hundred of thousands of American
families, helping them navigate the complex and confusing healthcare industry
and access health care when they need it.

You have 3 to 5 years of software engineering experience You have experience
with React.js or similar front-end frameworks You have experience with Rails
or similar back-end frameworks You have experience with the full development
lifecycle, supporting features post-launch You are passionate about helping
people access quality, affordable healthcare

[https://jobs.lever.co/healthsherpa/2503471c-1d22-41af-8e19-c...](https://jobs.lever.co/healthsherpa/2503471c-1d22-41af-8e19-cc198a299c65)

------
framer
Framer | Senior Backend Engineer | Amsterdam | Onsite/Remote (NL,UK,IE,DE)|
Full-time

About us: At Framer we build a prototyping tool that allows our users to bring
their ideas to life and make their designs interactive, with and without
touching code.

Role: Lead projects and implement features from start to finish! You’ll work
on many aspects of the tool, incl. Framer Web, Framer Packages, billing
systems, email infrastructure, cloud infrastructure, data pipelines. Tech
stack: Go, TypeScript, Node.js, AWS

Learn more / apply here: [https://www.framer.com/careers/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.framer.com/careers/senior-backend-engineer/)

------
TruffleMuffin
CDSM | Senior developer | Full-time | Remote/OnSite | Wales, UK

[https://www.cdsm.co.uk/](https://www.cdsm.co.uk/)

CDSM is an eLearning company based in South Wales (United Kingdom). Our goal
is to help children/adults with learning and training in school and coporate
settings.

We have a varied customer base, ranging from small businesses to nation
states.

We are looking for experienced/talented developers to join our team.

We run our environments via AWS. Our tech setup is React/Typescript front end,
and a NET Core backend. MongoDB + Elasticsearch + Redshift for storage.

job posting is on Indeed @ [https://bit.ly/3go9ml6](https://bit.ly/3go9ml6)

------
EP_RC
Ripcord, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Hayward/San Francisco, CA |
_ONSITE_ or _REMOTE_ | Fulltime |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/ripcord/jobs/senior-
sof...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/ripcord/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-dxMgb2HBar6OGkaKk1xRsP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Ripcord is the world’s leading robotics digitization company, combining
hardware and software robotics to process and digitize paper-based records via
an Integrated SaaS offering. Focused on smart robotics digitization, smart
content management with AI and helping better enable RPA business processes.

------
morgandenis
Simbe Robotics | Sr. Full Stack/Backend Engineer| South San Francisco | REMOTE
OR ONSITE (POST-COVID)

We are looking for a senior engineer to assist our web development team in
designing and developing an easy to use, data driven, role-based web
application that supports multiple retail stakeholders across both web and
mobile experiences.

* NodeJS/Python * Postgres, REST APIs * Google Cloud Services (IaaS, PaaS, GCS, GCE etc. )

How to apply: 1\. View
[https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply?gh_jid=400...](https://www.simberobotics.com/about/careers/apply?gh_jid=4001336003)
2\. Reach out to hn-whoishiring (at) simberobotics.com

------
Wavum
Blue-Tomato | Graz - Austria | ONSITE | Frontend Developer (React)

You will work primarly with React and GraphQL (Node.js). Blue Tomato stands
for team spirit and professionalism. The passion for snowboarding, skating,
freeskiing and surfing are the basis of our success. Blue Tomato offers you an
exciting position in a sporty and ambitious team in a dynamic company with a
pleasant working atmosphere and room for initiative and development.

Apply here: [https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOffer...](https://jobs.blue-
tomato.com/engage/jobexchange/showJobOfferDetail.do?jobOfferId=8aa8e79665804a5a016dfd30dab77c7e)

------
peteratt
Stride | Devops/Backend Engineer | Remote at the moment, Salt Lake City
eventually

At Stride we're working on a benefits suite for what we believe is an
underserved community – freelance and gig economy workers. We want to create
economic security for anyone who works for themselves. We offer an easy way
for 1099 workers to apply for health/dental/vision coverage. We're also
expanding to other spaces like tax, so as to make it financially accessible
for anybody who juggles multiple gigs, or is just pursuing a dream on their
own.

As a business, we sit on a unique position and have partnerships with a ton of
giant companies who want to better serve their workforce. It's rare that a
startup has a good mission and a good business, but here we are.

We are looking for an experienced software engineer with experience and
passion for DevOps, infrastructure and backend application development. You
will build backend applications that drive the operation of our marketplace
products. Additionally, you will drive operational excellence by implementing
and supporting DevOps practices like proactive monitoring, CICD pipelines, and
Infrastructure as Code.

We predominantly work with Python, NodeJS, Postgres, Redis, and Terraform. Our
systems are built on AWS so experience building cloud-ready services is a
plus. A good grasp of software craftsmanship and a passion for learning are a
must. We are a small, nimble organization where you will have plenty of
opportunities to make a big impact!

Our headquarters are in San Francisco and we are building a team based in Salt
Lake City. While we are fully remote right now, we will be supporting a
flexible work structure going forward with an office location in Salt Lake
City. We offer fantastic benefits (after all, it's our product!) and you'll be
surrounded by the most driven, smartest people I know. We have a supportive,
productive culture that's respectful of your own personal time and well-being.

[https://www.stridehealth.com/careers](https://www.stridehealth.com/careers)
but hit me up at pedro.tabio at stridehealth.com and let's talk :)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, medical, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Software Engineer Business
Development Analyst Software Engineer in Test Security Intern Business
Development Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email the following addresses:

•Security Researcher/Security Software Engineer/Security Intern: jobs-
researcher@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer: jobs-
software@redballoonsecurity.com •Business Development Analyst/Intern: jobs-
business@redballoonsecurity.com •Software Engineer in Test: jobs-
sdet@redballoonsecurity.com

------
eyphka
Prelim (YC S17) | Account Executives, Software Engineers, Product Designers,
Customer Success | Full-Time | REMOTE USA ONLY | prelim.com

Prelim is simplifying the go-to-market digital originations process for banks,
helping banks help people by being the customer relationship interface of the
future.

Help us build a no-code platform that banks use to onboard their customers,
creating the best experience for both bankers and their customers.

Interested? Apply here:
[https://prelim.com/company](https://prelim.com/company) or
[https://jobs.lever.co/prelim/](https://jobs.lever.co/prelim/)

~~~
DelTaco
Hey - able to give any sort of salary band for the fullstack position?

------
debuggest
Olo | REMOTE (US) (HQ in NYC) | Full-Time |
[https://www.olo.com/](https://www.olo.com/)

We’re hiring! Tons of remote (US-based) positions available. Come join us! All
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-
via=WSee4m3bRz](https://jobs.lever.co/olo?lever-via=WSee4m3bRz)

Software Engineer, Back-End Developer (.NET/C#/F#)

Senior Software Engineer, Back-End Developer (.NET/C#/F#)

Staff Site Reliability Engineer

Senior Infrastructure Automation Engineer

Engineering Manager, Software Infrastructure

Front-End Developer (JavaScript/Ember/React)

Senior Data Architect

Engineering Manager, Test Engineering

Senior Software Engineer in Test

Xamarin Mobile Engineer

Senior Security Engineer, Blue Team

Senior Penetration Tester

Engineering Manager

Data Engineer (PostgreSQL, SQL Server)

Product Designer

Senior UX Researcher

Product Manager

And more! Check it out!

~~~
winkeltripel
Can you hire Canadians?

------
sproefke
Truveris | NYC, US (REMOTE) | Fulltime | www.truveris.com Truveris develops
software that works to improve market access & affordability for prescription
drugs.

We are hiring for a number of roles in data & engineering including: backend
and frontend software engineers (various levels of experience), QA engineers,
DevOps & SecOps engineers and data scientists

Tech stack: Python (pylon, pyramid, django, flask), AWS, Linux, Postgresql,
React.js, sqlalchemy, spark...

Please apply on our website
([https://jobs.lever.co/truveris](https://jobs.lever.co/truveris)) or email
Kaitlin directly at kobrien@truveris.com

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE (US &
EU) | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast! We write Go, Python, Java, and React,
(mostly) run on k8s, and are multi-region and multi-cloud.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring](https://dtdg.co/hnwhoshiring)

------
Arnie0426
Flipboard is hiring a Senior Software Engineer in our recommendations team.

Flipboard is a content discovery platform for your passions, interests, and
news. Available on web, iOS, and Android, Flipboard offers the world important
and influential articles shared by the greatest publishers and our awesome
Flipboard community to advance conversation, keep people informed, and inspire
them to engage, learn, and lead.

[https://jobs.lever.co/flipboard/178836ec-f7c4-4005-b14b-c932...](https://jobs.lever.co/flipboard/178836ec-f7c4-4005-b14b-c9324305e0e1)

The position is open to all remote US/Canada!

------
dennisy
AirGrid | [https://airgrid.io](https://airgrid.io) | Machine Learning
Engineer| London REMOTE | contract or full-time

AirGrid is a privacy preserving ML platform for the open web. Trying to make
commercial and advert funded websites a more private experience for users,
through on device (federated) machine learning.

We also are trying to drive the whole industry this way through open source
tools ([https://edgekit.org](https://edgekit.org))

We are seeking a ML engineer to join our small and distributed team on an
initial contract basis with the ability to go full time.

Please send your CV and salary requirements to careers@airgrid.io

Stay safe!

------
abustamante
Silo | Frontend, Backend, TPM | SF |
[https://usesilo.com](https://usesilo.com)

We're a team of engineers, product designers, and business specialists taking
on the challenge of transforming a century old industry: the food supply
chain.

Silo builds tools to bring transparency and efficiency to the agricultural
supply chain. We make the paperwork easier for farmers, wholesalers, and
buyers so that they can market their products at desired prices and buyers can
easily find thousands of suppliers. This process dramatically reduces waste
and increases product freshness for millions of consumers.

Come build the future of food with us. antonio@usesilo.com

------
fisherjeff
Trillium Engineering | Hood River, OR

Trillium designs and manufactures high-performance stabilized imaging
solutions, primarily for the Unmanned Aircraft Systems (UAS) market. Our
camera systems are best-in-class for their size, weight and power, and our
feature-rich user interface is thoughtful and user-friendly. We are a small,
rapidly growing team that is passionate about technology and that together has
over 100 years of experience in unmanned systems.

We are currently hiring for several positions, including:

* Director of Engineering

* Embedded Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

* Manufacturing-Mechanical Engineer

* Quality Engineer

For more information, see
[https://trilliumeng.com/careers](https://trilliumeng.com/careers)

------
cnaughton
Handy | Senior Software Engineer | REMOTE / NYC | Full-time

Handy is a home services marketplace on a mission to disrupt the $400B home
services market by seamlessly delivering every service to every home.

Senior Software Engineer |
[https://grnh.se/e07f647f3us](https://grnh.se/e07f647f3us) We're looking for
someone who can bridge the gap between the application and infrastructure
teams. Strong Ruby experience is preferred, and prior experience or interest
in infra technologies is welcomed. Be a part of evolving Handy's architecture
by exploring and implementing new technology and solutions!

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

------
dartf
Heritage Type | Software Engineer, Frontend | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full
time

Heritage Type started as an independent type foundry and graphic supplier.
Today we want to create better and simpler tools for people to create their
own designs and logos. Our clients include Netflix and Warner as well as
thousands of independent designers all over the world.

We search for a software engineer with a focus on frontend that has a good
understanding of vector graphics, fonts and modern JavaScript.

To learn more about us:
[https://www.heritagetype.com/pages/about](https://www.heritagetype.com/pages/about)

My work email is in my profile.

------
jbmichel
Patch Biosciences | Full-time | Engineers and scientists | ONSITE / REMOTE |
New York City (Soho), USA

We engineer next-generation DNA for gene-based medicine. Our platform is based
on synthetic biology and machine learning. We are a seed-stage, venture-backed
biotech startup based in New York City.

If you want to work with an exciting team of engineers and biologists on a
problem with direct impact on millions of patients, come join us!

We are hiring for these skills - check out the postings on
[http://www.patch.bio](http://www.patch.bio) for details:

\- Synthetic biology (bench)

\- Flow cytometry/single-cell (bench)

\- Mammalian biology (bench)

\- Machine learning (computational)

\- Data engineering (computational)

------
jerrod
Codecov | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/company/codecov](https://angel.co/company/codecov)

## Implementation Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE only ## Platform Engineer |
Full-time | REMOTE only

Codecov is the world’s leading code coverage tool. We are used by nearly a
million software developers around the world, from marquee open source
projects to the largest global companies.

Our team is lean (~15 people). We are a remote-first, globally distributed
company, with team members located from GMT-8 to GMT+2.

## Implementation Engineer:

We are looking for an implementation engineer to provide the technical
assistance needed to ensure that our largest customers can get the most out of
our self-hosted product offering, Codecov Enterprise. This role is well suited
to individuals that have previously worked as a solutions engineer, solutions
architect, forward deployed engineer or other customer facing engineering
role. Devops engineers with python experience and a history of or strong
interest in doing customer work may also find this role particularly
appealing.

Apply at
[https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/901347-implementation-...](https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/901347-implementation-
engineer)

## Platform Engineering (Devops + Backend):

We are looking for a platform engineer to help us achieve increased platform
stability and solve of our most challenging engineering problems. This is a
split role, with approximately 50% of time allocated to devops and
infrastructure tasks, and the other 50% performing software engineering tasks
within our core backend codebase. This role is well suited to a backend or
fullstack engineer with a demonstrated interest in devops, or a devops
engineer who wants to delve more into software engineering.

Apply at [https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/404265-platform-
engine...](https://angel.co/company/codecov/jobs/404265-platform-engineer-
devops-backend)

------
PaulAnunda
DigitalOcean | Engineer (Marketplace Team) | Remote (US or Canada) |
[https://grnh.se/44443c961us](https://grnh.se/44443c961us)

Hi! We're looking to add a mid-level software engineer to our Marketplace
team. We build & maintain a number of internal services including
[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com).
Go experience is strongly preferred. Have questions? You can email me at
panunda@digitalocean.com.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/44443c961us](https://grnh.se/44443c961us)

------
fovc
Inc-Query | Infrastructure Engineer | REMOTE

Inc-Query is a small, profitable, rapidly growing, fully remote company in a
sensitive B2B environment. This engineer will help us continue our crazy
growth by building out our infrastructure.

We're allergic to cargo-cult programming and incidental complexity; our goal
is to have understandable building blocks that don't break much and are easy
to fix/replace when they do.

We've hired several non-engineers through HN, and are excited to bring on an
engineer through here now!

"Move carefully and don't break things."

"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away."

Contact: hn-eng@inc-query.com

~~~
fovc
We have a 2nd job post :)

Inc-Query | Senior Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE (US/Europe)

Inc-Query is a small, profitable, rapidly growing, fully remote company in a
sensitive B2B environment. This engineer will help us continue our crazy
growth. We are looking for a senior engineer for this role.

Our stack includes Django, Express, React, TypeScript, and vanilla JS. We are
super focused on simplicity and correctness, and favor functional programming
idioms and style where relevant (less so in Python ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯). The TS
codebase is much larger/more active than the Python codebase, so expect to
spend more time in TS/JS.

We're a fully remote company, and open to full-time, part-time, or flex-time
arrangements for the right person.

We've hired several non-engineers through HN, and are excited to bring on an
engineer through here now!

"Move carefully and don't break things."

"Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing more to add, but when there
is nothing left to take away."

Contact: hn-eng@inc-query.com

------
ChrisH91
LoopUp | London | On-site | Full-stack Engineer |
[https://loopup.com/en/company/careers/](https://loopup.com/en/company/careers/)

LoopUp is working to create the best remote-meeting solution on the market. We
put a big emphasis on creating easy-to-use software with a great user
experience.

We're expanding our engineering team from San Francisco into London so we're
looking for full-stack engineering of all levels of experience to become
founding members of the team and shape the way we think about building
software.

Tech Stack: .NET Core, Node.js, Typescript, React, Vue

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | US REMOTE
(see below) | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of anonymized credit card transactions to
answer real-time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients—some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms—answer questions like:

    
    
      - How do restaurant delivery companies perform across different US cities? [1]
      - Where is Uber gaining or losing market share? [2]
      - What impact has COVID-19 had on the rideshare industry? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [2])
    

We’re 60 people today — mostly senior engineers and data scientists — and are
backed by a strong mix of VCs (Bessemer, Norwest, YC) and banks (Goldman
Sachs, Citi, Jefferies).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Editorial Marketer
      - Software Engineer (Frontend)
    

Open to local (San Mateo/NYC, but WFH for now) or remote in a supported state
(Alabama, California, Colorado, Illinois, New Jersey, New York, Texas, or
Washington)

I’m a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-all-american-battle-for-
you...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-all-american-battle-for-your-
delivery-dollars-11594050833)

[2] [https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-
over...](https://secondmeasure.com/datapoints/rideshare-industry-overview/)

[3] [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/technology/uber-lift-
coro...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/technology/uber-lift-
coronavirus.html)

[4] [https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/](https://secondmeasure.com/jobs/)

------
jwegener
Hi! We're hiring a lead iOS person (remote) to join a new home entertainment
startup that sits at the intersection of Hollywood and Silicon Valley.

Our team so far consists of an ex-youtube designer, an Oscar/Grammy/Golden
Globe award winner, and me (co-founded Timehop, was a designer at Snapchat)

For the right senior person, this could be a late-stage cofounder CTO type
amount of equity and responsibility too!

Description and contact info at: [https://www.notion.so/Lead-iOS-Developer-
ba18577b6ba44ad68e4...](https://www.notion.so/Lead-iOS-Developer-
ba18577b6ba44ad68e45b8e7a957353c)

------
deep_playa
Tesla | Python Software Analyst, Autopilot | ONSITE Palo Alto, CA | FULL-TIME

Only requirement is writing excellent Python in Linux env, no degree, no
experience in ML required. Great opportunity to learn about a cutting edge
production ML stack while contributing to automated validation infrastructure.

Details and application: [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/python-
softwareanalystauto...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/python-
softwareanalystautopilot-67519)

~~~
teampark
Hi!

I'm following up on my application to this role. I earned my Python fluency
after using the language to solve 600+ questions on Leetcode
(leetcode.com/teampark). I'm confident with Python specific features such as
list comprehensions, decorators, collections lib, etc.

Please let me know if you have an email I could forward my resume to. Thanks!

------
natasja
Secureframe | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA
or Remote | Full-time

We’re a small, impactful, and highly collaborative engineering team aiming to
bring excellence to the world of security. We value transparency, ownership,
and the success of our customers, and every member of the team plays a
critical role in building out the team and defining our culture.

Our tech stack includes Ruby/Rails, React/TypeScript, GraphQL, AWS, Go, and
more, but we are language-agnostic and offer competitive pay and benefits.

[https://secureframe.com/careers](https://secureframe.com/careers)

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc | Senior Full-Stack Software Developer | Computational
Biotechnology | Vancouver, Canada | Onsite (Remote for COVID) |
[https://zymeworks.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=335](https://zymeworks.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=335)

Zymeworks is a clinical-stage biopharmaceutical company dedicated to the
discovery, development and commercialization of next-generation bispecific and
multifunctional biotherapeutics. We are looking for a Senior Full Stack
Software Developer to join this team to expand and improve our scientific
computing stack. You will collaborate with scientists and developers to
molecular modelling frameworks, applications, and libraries, as well as
helping to develop data management, visualization, and analysis tools.

Duties

• Creating and evolving front-end web applications, their supporting back-end
APIs, and operational infrastructure

• Leading the development of our web stack architecture using industry best
practices adapted to our unique company needs

• Depending on seniority, leading a small team of full-stack developers, and
participating in their growth, mentorship and project planning along with the
rest of the technical and research teams

• Actively coordinating with our R&D teams to find areas of improvement in
scientific data analysis, capture, visualization and UX, and designing and
implementing solutions in conjunction with other scientific and technical
teams

• Integrating and maintaining the developed software as part of the entire
computational platform

• Experimenting with new technologies and practices that can be integrated
within our organization

Our software platform includes the following technologies:

• Elm and JavaScript (AngularJS, React) for webapp frontends and
visualizations

• Go and Elixir for server development

• Python and C++ for scientific applications and modelling software

• PostgreSQL, SQlite for databases and associated infrastructure

• Git for version control and Gitlab+Jenkins for source code management, CI/CD
etc.

------
martinshen
Zippin | [https://www.getzippin.com/](https://www.getzippin.com/) | Toronto

At Zippin we plan to banish standing in line—for good—with our checkout-free
technology that’s easy and cost-effective for retailers to deploy, and greatly
improves customer experiences in-store. What’s more, Zippin offers
unparalleled inventory tracking and insights to ensure the right products are
in the right place, at the right time.

Our new Toronto office is looking for a new Business Development Manager with
experience with enterprise sales that requires significant integration.

Email me at martin@getzippin.com

------
gregwebs
PingCAP | Senior Cloud Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs](https://angel.co/pingcap-1/jobs)

We make TiDB, an open source distributed scale-out database that is
consistent, always online, and MySQL compatible. Our underlying distributed
key-value layer, TiKV, is a CNCF project.

Our tech stack is Rust, Go, Kubernetes, and TiDB itself! Many different
technical skill sets can be put to use here. You can work on making TiDB run
in the cloud, do low-level database hacking, or working with customers.

See the above jobs link for more details and compensation information.

~~~
Wheaties466
Do you enjoy working there? This looks like a very rewarding position.

~~~
gregwebs
I have learned a lot of new valuable skills and got to see how open source
businesses and internationalization work among other things, so it's
definitely been rewarding for me. But feel free to send a message to greg at
pingcap.com if you want to figure out if it is rewarding for you.

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits | Laravel/Vue Full Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE

Online recruiting platform providing clubs, athletes and their families online
recruiting tools to communicate with and gain exposure from every college
program in the country.

Work on projects involving custom video players, browser-based video editing,
queues, activity feeds, hybrid apps

Tech Stack: Laravel, VueJS, React Native, Tailwind CSS, MySQL, Redis.

Apply here:
[https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/NVjeKmQboG/...](https://sportsrecruitsllc.theresumator.com/apply/NVjeKmQboG/LaravelVue-
Full-Stack-Software-Engineer)

------
rubyatsummer
Summer | meetsummer.org | Software Engineer (focus on backend) | NYC (onsite)
| full-time

Summer was founded as a Public Benefit Corporation on the belief that all
student loan borrowers have the right to financial health. Now a certified B
Corporation® as well, Summer has brought online tools and live advisors to
help thousands of borrowers improve their financial security, plus simplify
and save on their student debt.

Job description + application:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/summer/jobs/4070055003](https://boards.greenhouse.io/summer/jobs/4070055003)

Contact: ruby@meetsummer.org

------
rpenchina
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps / SRE)
| New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze delivers customer experiences across email, mobile, SMS, and web.
Customers, including Seamless, HBO, Disney, Urban Outfitters, and Venmo, use
the Braze platform to facilitate real-time experiences between brands and
consumers in a more authentic and human way. And we do it at scale – each
month, tens of billions of messages are sent to a network of over 2 billion
active users through Braze.

Need more proof? Braze was named a Leader in the Gartner Magic Quadrant for
Mobile Marketing Platforms in 2019. The company has also been named on the
Forbes Cloud 100, Inc. Magazine’s 2019 Best Places to Work, and Crain's 2019
Best Places to Work in NYC lists. We are headquartered in New York with
offices in London, San Francisco and Singapore. And we have over 400 employees
and are growing!

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1](https://grnh.se/1180s4vp1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Director of IT/Security: [https://grnh.se/f6e106e71](https://grnh.se/f6e106e71)

To learn more about engineering at Braze, please check out our engineering
blog: [https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-
braze](https://www.braze.com/perspectives/tag/building-braze)

------
a_zaydak
Yotta Navigation | Onsite / Remote | Full Stack Developer, Sensor Fusion / ML
/ Navigation Engineer | Full-time | Santa Clara, CA | yottanav.com/jobs

Yotta Nav. is an exciting small engineering company started in 2008 to create
novel navigation hardware and algorithms. We specialize in sensor fusion and
machine learning for wearable and handheld navigation devices. We are
currently looking to fill two key senior level roles; a full-stack engineer
for internal tools and a sensor fusion / machine learning engineer. Submit an
application at yottanav.com/jobs or email jobs@yottanav.com

------
Windson
TikTok | Multiple positions | Singapore | Full Time |
[https://careers.tiktok.com/position?keywords=&category=67042...](https://careers.tiktok.com/position?keywords=&category=6704215862603155720&location=CT_163&project=&type=&job_hot_flag=&current=1&limit=10)

TikTok is the destination for short-form mobile videos. Our mission is to
capture and present the world's creativity, knowledge, and precious life
moments.

To apply, please send an email to wiwindson@gmail.com with your resume.

------
batchfile
Tackle.io | Software Engineers | USA - Remote | Full Time |
[https://tackle.io/company/careers/](https://tackle.io/company/careers/)

Tackle is hiring mid-senior software engineers to transform how software is
bought and sold in the cloud.

We are best-practices focused and believe in doing exceptional work in a kind
and supportive environment. We invest heavily in developer satisfaction with
plenty of roadmap time for refactors, automated testing, and internal tooling.

Stack: Python, React, Flask, Zappa, Javascript, Dynamodb

Open to candidates with experience on alternate web technologies.

jobs@tackle.io

------
davidkhardwick
Stord | Fullstack Application Architect, Senior Fullstack Engineers,
Engineering Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/stord13](https://boards.greenhouse.io/stord13)
(use Engineering Manager or 'Future Engineer' links, I review them both )

[https://stord.com](https://stord.com) | Stord is creating a digital supply
chain for omni-channel brands.

Tech stack includes: Elixir/Phoenix, React, Typescript, Docker, K8s, Istio,
Cloud SQL (Postgres), GCP

Location: Atlanta, GA Full Time / Remote or Atlanta, GA

------
therigu
Luminance | Devops Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE
| Full Time | [https://www.luminance.com](https://www.luminance.com)

We’ve built the artificial intelligence platform for the legal profession. Our
machine learning technology and product has helped over 250 customers across
the world, including one-fifth of the global 100 law firms and all of the Big
Four Accountancy firms.

We are looking for smart people to join us to maintain and develop our
architecture and infrastructure - both cloud (AWS) and physical.

Drop me an email at adam@luminance.com to find out more

~~~
octocop
Hello Adam,

Do you hire candidates from outside the UK?

------
arohner
Griffin | Engineering & Product | London | REMOTE UK/Ireland | Fulltime |
[https://griffin.sh](https://griffin.sh)

Griffin is applying for a UK banking license, and we're going to be AWS for
financial services. We make it 10x easier for fintechs to launch new financial
products.

Our tech stack is Clojure, Datomic, Kafka, Kube, AWS.

We are hiring for frontend engineering, backend engineering, SRE and Product
Manager.

Apply at [https://www.griffin.sh/jobs](https://www.griffin.sh/jobs)

We are remote friendly, but limited to UK and Ireland right now

------
mettamage
Fraudio | Full-Stack Engineer | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Remote (EU only) |
Full-time

We are bringing the latest AI technology to the finance and payments sector
and are looking to disrupt it. We use cutting-edge technology and research-
driven techniques to create tools that productionize AI for our clients, to
combat various illicit activites such as:

* Transaction Fraud

* Merchant Fraud

* Money Laundering

What we're looking for is a Full-Stack Engineer (3+ years experience) who is
passionate about programming, continuous improvement and code quality.

Our tech stack is: Python, Scala, Go, Postgres, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, GCP,
Spark and TensorFlow

Please email me your resume or questions at:

hiring [at] fraudio.com

~~~
mvcatsifma
Neither the domain fraudio.com nor fraudio.io returns your homepage??

~~~
mettamage
We have been in stealth mode for a while and are working on a modern website.
In the meantime, you can check out our LinkedIn for more info [1].

Moreover, both fraudio.com and fraudio.io are owned by us.

[1]
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/fraudio/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/fraudio/)

------
andjd
Stationhead | Senior Android Engineer, Backend Engineer | REMOTE |
www.stationhead.com

Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a senior engineer at Stationhead. We’re building a
music-focused social network fighting back against algorithmically generated
playlists and soulless corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform
people connect with their music, their favorite artists, and each other. One
of our founders is an actual rockstar, and we have artists and industry
executives lauding us as the future of music streaming.

We are a small team developers working collaboratively in a diverse and
inclusive workplace. Our dev team has a wide range of backgrounds—including
self-taught hackers and bootcamp grads.

Senior Android Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced mobile developer to lead the team building
our new Android app. You should have 3 years + experience building and
deploying Android apps, with experience porting over iOS apps a plus. You
prefer working in Kotlin and doing things “the Kotlin way”, and understand
when ReactiveX can be a better tool than coroutines. You should take pride in
writing maintainable, stable, and tested code, and have experience leading a
team or mentoring junior devs.

[https://angel.co/l/2miDWg](https://angel.co/l/2miDWg)

Backend Engineer

We’re looking for an backend developer to join our backend team. Our backend
is written in Laravel, and you should have experience with it or a similar MVC
web framework such as Ruby on Rails, Django, or Express. You should have
experience using NoSQL databases (such as ElasticSearch and Redis) and
relational databases. You take pride in writing clean, maintainable, and
tested code, and aren’t afraid to refactor and improve others’ code. Our
backend team also supports our reporting and internal tools. Experience with
Tableau and front-end web development in React is a plus.

[https://angel.co/l/2n1yix](https://angel.co/l/2n1yix)

To apply you can send your resume to me at andrew@stationhead.com or reach out
using the links above. Be sure to tell us your favorite band when you send us
an email :)

------
mooreds
FusionAuth | Senior Java Software Engineer | Denver, CO, USA ONSITE

Our mission is to make authentication and authorization simple and secure for
every developer building applications. We want devs to stop worrying about
auth and focus on building something awesome.

If you are passionate about technology and want to join a company that is
moving the industry forward, FusionAuth might be a great fit for you.

Technologies that we use: Java, Ruby, MySQL/PostgreSQL, Docker, OAuth, SAML,
OIDC.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://fusionauth.io/jobs/](https://fusionauth.io/jobs/)

------
richardzyx
Shell Hydrogen | Boston (can be remote for the first year until Covid passes)
| Software Architect | Full-time | US Citizen or Green Card Holder Only

Hydrogen is going to become the most important fuel of the next 20 years. The
Shell Hydrogen Product Development Team in Boston is creating the new
generation of H2 hardware and software products to make sure the H2 economy is
going to scale. We work with companies all over the world to design, build,
and deploy products from concept to operation, ranging from building a new H2
dispenser to designing heavy duty stations for reliability.

We created the Hydrogen Digital Platform (HDP) as a key strategic product that
would allow us to continuously absorb and standardize data from every part of
the supply chain and create insights that can be applied to the rest of the
industry. We have deployed IoT solutions in our US assets and are scaling out
to a global presence.

We are seeking a software architect who is well-versed in the AWS serverless
architectures and has production experience with global IoT deployments and
processing time series data. As the software architect of HDP, you oversee the
product’s technical vision and manage technical contributors’ deliverables and
growth. Since we work as a small agile team, we expect the software architect
to do hands-on programming at least 40% of the time.

Our current stack is fully hosted on AWS, core services include Greengrass
Core, IoT, Kinesis, S3, and RedShift. We are fully invested in utilizing as
much serverless services as possible, so if you have learnings and painful
experience from scaling any of these services, you might be the right fit for
the position.

We also just started implementing the 9/80 schedule, which means we work 9
hour days and take every other Friday off. The company culture is great while
being a challenging and fun place to work.

To apply, please send an email to me richard.zhang at shell.com AND submit
your resume here: [https://krb-
sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWith...](https://krb-
sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=30030&siteid=5798&PageType=JobDetails&jobid=1700150#jobDetails=1700150_5798)

------
SpaceXcareers
SpaceX | Software Engineering | ONSITE - Redmond, WA OR Los Angeles, CA | ITAR
restrictions apply | spacex.com/careers

\--Apply directly using the link below or email your resume to
softwarejobs@spacex.com--

SpaceX was founded under the belief that a future where humanity is out
exploring the stars is fundamentally more exciting than one where we are not.

SpaceX in Redmond, WA is looking for software engineer’s to build software
used to design, develop, launch, and operate a low latency, high capacity
satellite broadband network for Starlink.

Location: Redmond, WA (onsite)

Software Engineer (Starlink Network):
[https://grnh.se/b6237bca2us](https://grnh.se/b6237bca2us)

Senior Software Engineer (Starlink-C++)
[https://grnh.se/5c2de4082us](https://grnh.se/5c2de4082us)

Sr. Network Automation Engineer(Starlink):
[https://grnh.se/047f1ebe2us](https://grnh.se/047f1ebe2us)

Aerospace experience is not required to be successful here - rather we look
for smart, motivated, collaborative engineers who love solving problems and
want to make an impact on a super inspiring mission.

We're also hiring in our headquarters in Los Angeles!

Location: Hawthorne, CA (onsite)

Manager, Product Security Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/b78878012us](https://grnh.se/b78878012us)

Sr. Information Security Engineer (Incident Response):
[https://grnh.se/a4a211842us](https://grnh.se/a4a211842us)

Firmware Engineer: [https://grnh.se/712215f52us](https://grnh.se/712215f52us)

Software Operations Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/5ee1bece2](https://grnh.se/5ee1bece2)

Join the only company in the world that launches & lands rockets, sends humans
to space, builds an interplanetary rocket, and an entire space internet
constellation!

------
Shelnutt2
TileDB, Inc. | Full-Time | REMOTE | USA | Greece |
[https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

TileDB, Inc. is the company behind TileDB, the first universal data engine.
TileDB allows analytics professionals and data scientists to access, analyze,
and share complex data sets with any tool at extreme scale. TileDB overcomes
the constraints of columnar tables, flat files, and SQL-only tools, handling
all data with a multi-dimensional array engine and extreme interoperability
across the data science ecosystem. TileDB has a totally serverless
infrastructure, which delivers access control and enables distributed
computing at planet-scale, eliminating all cluster management and minimizing
cost. TileDB, Inc. was spun out of MIT and Intel Labs in May 2017 and has just
closed a $15M Series A, following a previous $4M Seed Round.

Recent HN article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23896131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23896131)

Website: [https://tiledb.com](https://tiledb.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/TileDB-Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

Docs: [https://docs.tiledb.com](https://docs.tiledb.com)

Blog: [https://tiledb.com/tiledb](https://tiledb.com/tiledb)

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA and we have a subsidiary in
Athens, Greece. We offer the ability to work remotely, but the candidates must
reside either in the US or in Greece. US candidates must be US citizens,
whereas Greek candidates must be Greek or EU citizens.

We have several open positions aimed at increasing TileDB’s feature set,
growth and adoption. You will have the opportunity to work on innovative
technology that creates impact on challenging and exciting problems in
Genomics, Geospatial, Time Series, and more. A few features on the roadmap
include enhancing our TileDB Cloud offering, such as going true multi-cloud,
optimizing our serverless framework, adding ML pipelines, and improving
integration with JupyterLab.

We are primarily seeking:

\- Developer Advocate

\- Backend Engineer (golang, k8s, redis)

\- C++ Engineer

\- Python Engineer

Apply today at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com) !

~~~
Shelnutt2
We are also looking for several geospatial/geoscience positions including a
PostgreSQL developer to take advantage of pluggable storage for PostGIS usage
with TileDB.

~~~
shuckles
Your postings link is claiming I have "No internet connection" after
downloading the frontend. Likely an issue with Workable?

~~~
Shelnutt2
Yes this looks like a workable problem. We've reached out to their support.
I'm seeing if I refresh the page 4-5 times I get it to finally load. Apologize
for the inconvenience!

~~~
shuckles
Fixing a broken system by having all clients refresh multiple times, a classic
nightmare scenario :)

------
patrickw31
CoVar Applied Technologies | Durham, NC |
[https://covar.com/](https://covar.com/) | ONSITE (remote for now)

CoVar is a small R&D company specializing in machine learning and software
development for defense, healthcare, and manufacturing applications.

We're looking for a jack-of-all-trades who can: prototype computer vision
algorithms, build Python web services, develop Javascript visualization tools
for time-series data, ... any or all, with the only hard requirement being
eagerness to learn.

Contact careers@covar.com with questions or resumes.

------
Omnipresent
Raft ([https://goraft.tech](https://goraft.tech)) | Multiple Positions | Full-
time | Fully Remote | CivicTech

A new breed of digital consulting firm, that’s part full stack consultancy,
part think tank and part band of creative folks. We’re problem solvers and
innovators with a focus on Open Source.

[https://www.indeedjobs.com/raft-c8bb7a6/_hl/en_US?cpref=JXWA...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/raft-c8bb7a6/_hl/en_US?cpref=JXWAtnzf3XWjLOi4YeVNLsKhmt5T2XHWR8T5ZahBa_0)

------
gavnewalkar
N26 Inc | Online Bank | New York | ONSITE | Full-time

We're an online bank, highly successful in Europe and growing rapidly in the
US. Fully funded and backed by our parent company in Berlin.

Currently looking for senior backend engineers that want to code in Kotlin.

* VISA: We will gladly transfer existing H1Bs, but we cannot sponsor new ones unfortunately.

If you're interested then drop me an email. I'm one of the engineers here:
gav.newalkar@n26.com Or otherwise go ahead and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/0a872bec1us](https://grnh.se/0a872bec1us)

------
dthankachan
Lightyear | Senior Full Stack Engineer | REMOTE (US) | $140k-$175k + equity

Backed by the first investors in Robinhood and Plaid. Building a consumer-like
software experience for enterprise network engineers to procure and manage
their IT infrastructure. Awesome, lean team. This role can promote to VP
Engineering if things go well.

See more here: [https://angel.co/company/lightyear-5/jobs/891878-senior-
full...](https://angel.co/company/lightyear-5/jobs/891878-senior-full-stack-
software-engineer)

------
theo
CMT Solutions | Software Engineer | DC, Northern VA, Falls Church, VA | Full-
time

CMT Solutions is helping patients get access to care. We work with payors,
providers, and labs to process prior authorizations to diagnostic tests.

We're looking for software engineers to help build out our platform.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, React, AWS

Apply at [https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-4962bc3d...](https://www.indeed.com/job/senior-software-
engineer-4962bc3db2656a4e) or reach out to me directly at tnguyen-
cao@cmtsolutions.com

------
ankitvgupta
Reverie Labs (YC W18) | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Senior Data Scientist and Full-
Stack Roles | Onsite (Temporarily Remote) |
[https://www.reverielabs.com](https://www.reverielabs.com)

At Reverie Labs, we’re rethinking drug discovery by building a biotech company
that looks and feels like a tech company. We are actively working on several
cancer therapeutics programs (see reverielabs.com/pipeline) and building an
internal platform to accelerate discovery. We’re looking for engineers across
the tech stack, including data scientists, front-end engineers, and full-stack
devs to expand the computational systems that generate the next era of life-
saving treatments for millions of patients.

If you think you might enjoy any of these types of projects, we’d love to hear
from you!

* Architecting a Django REST-driven internal application development ecosystem that supports multiple drug development programs.

* Building performant software for billion-scale molecular analyses alongside machine learning engineers.

* Designing and implementing front-end interfaces that enable our in-house chemistry team to interface with software.

* Using Pandas/R/Plotly/Dash or any other of your favorite analysis tools to extract meaningful insights from datasets.

* Combining a set of 25+ in-house experimental assays and 50+ external data streams into a universally accessible data platform.

* Using a modern cloud-first development stack, giving you access to effectively infinite computing power.

* Owning the full development cycle of a product from ideation to implementation to deployment (of course in collaboration with a team!)

We were in the W18 batch of YC and are now based in the biotech hub in
Cambridge, MA. We offer competitive salary and above-market equity. Benefits
include full medical, dental, and vision coverage, flexible vacation policy,
and gym membership.

If you have any questions or want to apply, please reach out to me at
ankit@reverielabs.com (I’m one of the founders), or apply at our website here:
[https://reverielabs.com/careers](https://reverielabs.com/careers).

------
mark-probst
Glide (YC W19) | Senior software engineer | REMOTE or SF | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

At Glide we believe that software development should be dramatically easier.
We're starting by making it possible to build mobile apps from spreadsheets,
without writing any code. If you want to help us bring software development to
the masses, please apply. We don't care which languages or frameworks you're
most familiar with - if you're passionate and willing to learn, we have no
doubts that you'll be productive in our stack in no time.

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
san-...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-san-
francisco)

Glide (YC W19) | Senior ops engineer | REMOTE or SF | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

Glide makes it easy and fun for anyone to build apps without writing code, and
without maintaining infrastructure. We do that by providing all that
infrastructure, and it's growing, and needs help. If our mission motivates
you, and you're experienced with maintaining and growing backend
infrastructure, monitoring and automating everything, and implementing
security, please talk to us!

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-
remote](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-ops-engineer-remote)

Glide (YC W19) | Senior Product Designer | SF, once it's safe | Full-time |
[https://glideapps.com](https://glideapps.com)

We're looking for a Senior Product Designer who has worked on technical
products. Glide is building the tool that will create 1 billion new developers
by 2030. The design challenge in front of us is turning the complexity of
software development into a simple, intuitive, and powerful interface that
anyone can use.

[https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-
san-f...](https://www.glideapps.com/jobs/senior-product-designer-san-
francisco)

------
na_ka_na
Apixio | San Mateo, CA ONSITE | Frontend, Backend Engineers! Senior and Junior
At Apixio we are changing the way healthcare uses data. About 80% of
healthcare data is under used because it is too messy or unstructured to
efficiently analyze. The healthcare industry needs technology solutions that
can process this data and extract insights. We are a profitable mid sized
(less than 25 engineers) healthcare company. Our stack is React, Scala, Java,
Python, Cassandra, Elastic, Redis. All on AWS.

Email me at sanchay@apixio.com or find me on LinkedIn

------
adam_gyroscope
bit.io | bit.io | FE & BE Engineers | San Francisco (REMOTE) | Fulltime

bit.io is looking for a Front-End Engineer and Back-end Engineer working
within three hours, +/-, of Pacific Time.

bit.io’s mission is to make data scientists and software engineers immediately
productive, to remove obstacles to using data, and to make data more
accessible. bit.io is a remote-first, early-stage, well-funded startup.

YOUR JOB: * Work across the stack on all aspects of software engineering for
the core product * Collaborate directly with all teammates on a small,
productive technology team * Solve petabyte-scale problems in the data space *
Design, build, test and deploy a complex data management system * Make broad,
impactful technology decisions with responsibility for their outcomes

OUR STACK: Python, Django, Postgres, Go, Java, SQL, GCP, Docker, Kubernetes,

MORE DETAILS: Front-end Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bit.io/e80f6558-a048-4abf-80f6-177aa44...](https://jobs.lever.co/bit.io/e80f6558-a048-4abf-80f6-177aa445cd40?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Back-end Engineers:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bit.io/43e937c7-9654-46d2-bb3c-2b4a163...](https://jobs.lever.co/bit.io/43e937c7-9654-46d2-bb3c-2b4a1638b9fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
zasmail
Remote contract for large US Food producer | Data Scientist | Data Engineer

This is a fully remote, part-time opportunity and can be on top of your day
job. It has the potential to be full time. I'm looking to build a small team
of data scientists and engineers to to help build a complex data analysis
tool. All geographies and timezones welcome .

If you have experience with the following please each out: Data modeling,
Pandas, complex data visualization, Oracle OACS (huge +, but not necessary),
data mining.

Contact me: zo (at) asmail (dot) me

------
inkno
Target | Lead Software Engineer | MN (remote possible)

Web development using JS/TypeScript and Vue.js for large internal SIEM
product.

[https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/lead-engineer-
even...](https://jobs.target.com/job/brooklyn-park/lead-engineer-event-
correlation-hunting-operations-and-security-information-event-
management/1118/16965898)

------
salt-licker
Genesis Therapeutics | Burlingame, CA | Onsite (Flexible WFH) | Full-time |
[https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai](https://www.genesistherapeutics.ai)

We’re a hybrid AI + biotech start-up, developing novel neural networks to
predict molecular properties and using them to accelerate the development of
new medicines.

Looking for great software engineers and ML researchers with an interest in
drug discovery -- no biology or chemistry experience required. We all learn
from each other here.

\- We currently have a small team of excellent AI + software engineers:
graduates from Stanford, UC Berkeley, MIT. Previously worked at Facebook,
Google, Memsql, Jane Street

\- Core deep learning tech was invented by co-founder + CEO Evan Feinberg
during his PhD at Stanford’s Pande lab (the lab that did Folding@Home). See
the peer-reviewed PotentialNet paper:
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acscentsci.8b00507)

\- Seed round led by Andreessen Horowitz, and we currently have lots of runway

\- Our platform was validated in collaboration with a top-five pharma company,
in a public paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.11789)

\- In addition to strong software + AI talent, our small team has top drug
discovery chemists who have collectively discovered several FDA-approved drugs
before

Here are our open roles:

\- AI Engineer (Research Scientist):
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-
Engi...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/NAtx0CsIIL/AI-Engineer-
Research-Scientist)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Softwar...](https://jobs.genesistherapeutics.ai/apply/ILdjypU87G/Software-
Engineer)

Interview process: 1-2 one-hour technical phone screens, 1 day on-site (now
virtual) with 3 one-hour technical questions. All these include extra time to
chat, answer your questions about Genesis, and meet us. Can go from first
email to offer in a week or two

Tech Stack: python, C++, pytorch, postgres, docker, kubernetes, various
computational chemistry libraries + tools

Please apply online, or email me your resume: ben@genesistherapeutics.ai

------
po84
Thorn | REMOTE (US-based) | Support Engineer / Sr. Software Engineer / Sr.
Full-Stack Engineer / Sr. Data Scientist / Data Engineer |Full-time |
[https://thorn.org](https://thorn.org)

Thorn is a startup focused on building technology to defend children from
sexual abuse. Working at Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your skills,
expertise, and passions to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused
children. Our staff solves dynamic, quickly evolving problems with our network
of partners from tech companies, NGOs, and law enforcement agencies. If you
are able to bring clarity to complexity and lightness to heavy problems, you
could be a great fit for our team.

Last year, we took the stage at TED and shared our audacious goal
([https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/julie_cordua_how_we_can_eliminate_child_sexual_abuse_material_from_the_internet))
of eliminating child sexual abuse material from the internet.

SUPPORT ENGINEER (SAFER):
[https://grnh.se/5294c5ee2us](https://grnh.se/5294c5ee2us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAFER):
[https://grnh.se/0d7664692us](https://grnh.se/0d7664692us)

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[https://grnh.se/535a2f882us](https://grnh.se/535a2f882us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/40bdcf132us](https://grnh.se/40bdcf132us)

SENIOR FULL-STACK ENGINEER (Spotlight):
[https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us](https://grnh.se/4d000ee42us)

SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST:
[https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us](https://grnh.se/a5aec8882us)

DATA ENGINEER (NCMEC):
[https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us](https://grnh.se/71e4ec9e2us)

Tech stack: React / Typescript / Express / Node.js / Python / PostgreSQL /
MemSQL / Elasticsearch / Docker / Terraform / Kubernetes / AWS / Packer /
Tensorflow / OpenCV / Scikit Learn / Jupyter

Competitive salary + fully paid medical, dental, vision + 401(k) + parental
leave + development fund + remote, flexible working + wellness + amazing
colleagues!

------
cmos
Woods Hole Oceanographic Institute

"We go to impossible places to do impossible things." \- Dr. Mark R. Abbott,
WHOI President and Director

Some of the jobs available at WHOI:

\- Robotic Software Engineer to work within the VAST (Various Autonomous
Subsea Technologies) group within the Deep Submergence lab. Develop soft real
time control code, communications code, GUIs and other code for AUV
operations.

[https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1274/robotics-
software-e...](https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1274/robotics-software-
engineer/job)

\- Robotics Engineer, Oceanographic Systems Lab (OSL). OSL is one of the
world’s leaders in AUV technology and their operations in many complex
oceanographic environments. Perform a wide range of mechanical design and
system testing tasks related to autonomous underwater vehicles (AUVs) and
their subsystems. The position will include both mechanical (70%) and systems
(30%) engineering, with a focus on detailed design of mechanical systems and
integration of multiple electrical subsystems, sensors and power sources.

[https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1285/robotics-
engineer/j...](https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1285/robotics-engineer/job)

\- Principal Systems Administrator, Information Services Department. Work
closely with scientists and researchers who are leaders in their fields.
Architect, implement, and support WHOI’s servers, data storage, and HPC
clusters and applications, with an emphasis on High Performance Computing
(HPC).

[https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1092/principal-
systems-a...](https://careers-whoi.icims.com/jobs/1092/principal-systems-
administrator---hpc/job)

If you have questions about Engineering in Oceanography please email me - I am
an Electrical Engineer who switched careers into oceanography 5 years ago and
love it. I am designing an open source underwater robot, working on a 3D
acoustic telescope and run a lab that maintains and designs the electronics on
over 25 buoys. john at johnreine dot com

[https://careers.whoi.edu/](https://careers.whoi.edu/)

------
jjolis
Matrix Partners | Investment Partner | Boston or SF | Onsite | VISA |
[https://www.matrixpartners.com/](https://www.matrixpartners.com/)

We are a VC firm looking for someone with a technical / product builder
background to come invest in technical projects. All of us have been founders
and operators in the past -- we aren't your typical finance types.

[https://jobs.lever.co/matrixpartners](https://jobs.lever.co/matrixpartners)

~~~
jakearmitage
What exactly are you guys looking for? A techie to help during due diligence
without all the fuss from pathetic agencies like PWC, or someone to find
opportunities out there? Or both?

~~~
jjolis
We're looking for someone who wants to learn the venture business and actually
practice the craft for a long time. This is a full-time long-term investor
role. We just have an affinity for builder types that have themselves been in
the trenches and shipped product prior to investing.

------
syncerr
DoorDash | Full time | Remote-friendly

Come help us rebuild ETAs and improve the Delivery Experience at DoorDash! If
you're product minded and like building platforms, we'd love to talk to you.
Currently looking for:

    
    
      * Senior Backend Engineers (get to learn Kotlin)
      * Senior Full-stack Engineers 
    

Contact me at spencer.creasey@doordash.com or checkout our career page at
[https://www.doordash.com/careers/](https://www.doordash.com/careers/)

------
rzimmerman
Rocket Lab | Long Beach, CA USA | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/)

Rocket Lab is redefining how we access space. With over 50 satellites launched
on our Electron rocket so far, we're looking to build a team of smart people
that can operate our fleet of Photon satellites. These roles have a strong
focus on automation through robust software and services.

Operations SW Engineer -
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/operations-
so...](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/operations-software-
engineer-long-beach-california-united-states-4109873003/)

Looking for backend/service/infra/devops experience to support spacecraft
operations. Aerospace experience is great but not required for this role.

\- Works with the operations team, fight software, IT, and ground support to
build services that support the full cycle of satellite operations

\- Help build an agile, modern software team

\- Reports on metrics, SLAs, and SLOs like uptime, performance, and cloud
resource utilization

\- Works with the operations team to develop workflows and processes that are
robust and support Rocket Lab’s growing fleet of spacecraft

Spacecraft Operations Engineer -
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/spacecraft-
op...](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/careers/positions/spacecraft-operations-
engineer-long-beach-california-united-states-4109282003/)

Looking for people with spacecraft experience (or similar relevant experience)
who can help automate operations and work with internal customers to run on
orbit experiments. This role has strong software and scripting components.

\- Develop scripts, software, and tools to automate day-to-day operations of
Rocket Lab’s Photon satellites

\- Work with the launch operations team, flight software team, and other
design teams to develop operational plans for Photon missions

\- Work to improve the efficiency of satellite operations through automation
and metrics-based decisions

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared Doing cleared work with a company who enjoys Hacker
News just as much as you! Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing
engineering solutions in support of the national defense mission. We provide a
top-notch compensation package and are looking for entrepreneurial-minded
folks to join our team.

For more info please check out careers.eriasventures.com

------
pjzedalis
Array | Multiple Positions | REMOTE |
[https://www.array.io](https://www.array.io)

Array seamlessly integrates consumer credit, identity and background data into
user experiences and marketing funnels.

Javascript Frontend Developer: React, Next.js, Web Components

Golang Backend Developer: RESTful services, MSSQL, PostgreSQL, Cloud Spanner

Technical Support Engineer: Assist clients with REST API, Documentation, etc.
Experience working with YAML and OpenAPI a plus.

If interested please email me your resume and LinkedIn to phillip at array dot
io.

------
dford10
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Founded in 2018, Peregrine creates technology to help governments transform
the way they fight crime while building trust with their communities. We do
this through openness, accountability, careful policy enforcement, and respect
for people’s personal freedoms. Our platform fuses disconnected government
data silos across secure networks and empowers users with highly intuitive
interfaces to search, analyze, and collaborate. Customers tell us we help them
solve cases that they thought were unsolvable, and allow them to communicate
in ways they have never seen before. We are particularly proud to help
government agencies solve more crimes while averting wrongful arrests. We are
looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As one of
the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast ownership
across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end users to
deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, React, D3, Mapbox, Blueprint.js,
PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer, Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, data, and infrastructure software engineers

[https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine](https://jobs.lever.co/peregrine)

To apply, or for more info, email dana@peregrine.io

------
gridchris
GRID esports | Senior Backend Engineer (Golang/Kotlin) | Full-Time | Wrocław,
Poland | ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://grid.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-
engineer-wroclaw](https://grid.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-engineer-
wroclaw)

Hi, I'm Chris - CTO of GRID esports.

GRID's platform (The GRID) is designed to allow game publishers, teams and
leagues to leverage their official data assets through both B2B and fan-facing
channels, doing so through the use of specialised technological approaches
that are uniquely possible due to the virtual nature of esports.

We work with some of the biggest names across the esports and sports-betting
industries, providing industry-leading, mission-critical products and services
including:

* Live data API / feed services

* Predictive insights on performance and outcomes

* Directly embeddable data-driven visual assets

* Engagement-driving experiences for the esports industry

GRID esports is a 2 year old start-up, and we're looking to bolster our
15-strong engineering team with an experienced Senior Backend Engineer. Your
responsibilities will lie at the heart of what we do, as you'll be working
directly on the platform as we look to diversify in supporting more titles and
further develop our data-extraction technologies.

GRID-powered tournament page examples:
[https://ninetofive.grid.gg/](https://ninetofive.grid.gg/) |
[https://maltavibes.grid.gg/](https://maltavibes.grid.gg/)

GRID x Pinnacle partnership launch video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoAxT99ITWs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoAxT99ITWs)

Does helping us build out the future of esports sound like something you'd be
interested in? We'd love to hear from you, please follow the following this
link: [https://grid.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-engineer-
wroclaw](https://grid.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-engineer-wroclaw), or
alternatively email jobs (at) grid (dot) gg.

EDIT: formatting

~~~
edem
What do you use Kotlin for? How does it relate to the Go codebase?

------
jhano
Flow Commerce | Hoboken, NJ | Senior Backend / Senior Frontend / Solutions
Engineer | Technical Project Manager | flow.io/careers / Full-time Onsite
(remote until things normalize) Flow is a SaaS e-commerce platform that
enables brands and retailers to become international and sell cross-border.
Flow’s API driven platform enables merchants to sell & ship globally from
their own sites, solving all cross-border pain points throughout the entire
e-commerce supply chain, such as local payment methods, international shipping
options, and all aspects of the upstream site localization such as duty/tax
calculation, local pricing and product restrictions. These challenges create
enormous friction to selling globally for merchants. The result is a next
generation platform for cross-border commerce, focused on the customer
experience and on maximizing conversion rates.

Flow has raised $55m+ in funding (most recently Series B) from NEA, Amex
Venture, Bain Capital Ventures, Forerunner and Fung Capital and more.

We are growing rapidly and looking for some great leaders in the engineering,
product, and design space to join us.

Apply directly on the job posting and note YCombintor in the source field or
send me your resume directly @ jhano@flow.io

You can see our job board for all of our open positions @
[https://www.flow.io/careers/](https://www.flow.io/careers/)

Or you can click the links below:

Sr. Frontend Engineer (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/44524655-ca52-4cf3-99b0-404b66a64...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/44524655-ca52-4cf3-99b0-404b66a64...).

Sr. Backend Engineer (Hoboken): [https://jobs.lever.co/flow/a90119bb-
cee5-4b45-a08a-df0dfdc88...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/a90119bb-
cee5-4b45-a08a-df0dfdc88...).

Solutions Engineer (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/4b1f2c26-ff31-45f6-a894-3a98f65ac...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/4b1f2c26-ff31-45f6-a894-3a98f65ac...).

Technical Project Manager (Hoboken):
[https://jobs.lever.co/flow/464728d7-95c2-4316-9f1e-d5094e534...](https://jobs.lever.co/flow/464728d7-95c2-4316-9f1e-d5094e534..).

------
FlorianRappl
smapiot | SW Architects and SW Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time | Munich,
Germany

smapiot ([https://smapiot.com](https://smapiot.com)) is a young startup
focusing on premium IT consulting and on engineering software services in the
IoT and development tooling space. For smapiot the bread and butter business
is the development of cloud native applications featuring reliability,
scalability, and security. Our consulting projects touch a broad functional
spectrum including identity management systems and smart home platforms.

Our technology stack includes C#/.NET, TypeScript/React, Azure, K8s and many
more interesting and leading-edge technologies. Essential to us is a friendly
and collaborative working environment which fosters a constructive and open
discussion culture, while working in an agile and flexible way tailored to our
needs. Within smapiot everyone has a tech background and we are proud of our
experienced architecture team. Regularly we meet up in joint retreats, general
tech discussion sessions, or other team activities.

We are looking for skilled frontend (focus React) developers who are keen on
building amazing tools and state-of-the-art solutions. If you have some work
experience in Europe and are attracted by the vision of contributing to the
growth of a young, innovative company, then don't hesitate to apply via
StackOverflow at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/416625/frontend-architect-
sen...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/416625/frontend-architect-senior-
frontend-developer-smapiot)

------
uggedal
Vipps AS | Backend Developer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE (with relaxed WFH policy)
| Full-time

Vipps is Norways leading mobile wallet. We're looking for a candidate to our
Payment Engineering division with extensive relational database experience. We
mainly use Go, MSSQL and Azure. Learn more at:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=186256251](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=186256251)

------
Tarrosion
Zoba | full stack engineer and more | Boston / Cambridge / Somerville, MA, USA
| ONSITE | FULLTIME | competitive salary + benefits + equity

Zoba provides demand estimation and optimization APIs for mobility. Right now,
our customers are primarily micromobility companies interested in questions
like "where should we place our vehicles," "how should we rebalance our
fleet," and "which vehicles should we discount?" Our mission is to "improve
the efficiency of cities and the lives of people that live in them."

Presently we're a team of 10 people who believe hard in the power and
importance of cities as engines of human well-being. We're looking for an
engineer with a few years of experience. Our backend stack is Python, Django,
Postgres/PostGIS, and AWS; frontend is React and Typescript. Other tools we
use include NodeJS, Docker, Julia, and Gurobi. Our current engineering work
broadly focuses on providing performant optimization APIs and frontend UX
built around our large rides dataset: tens of millions of rides, and growing
fast.

Of course, we're always looking for talented, thoughtful, kind people, so if
you're an engineer or data scientist interested in what we do, please get in
touch! Right now we're all working remotely for obvious reasons, but hope to
return to office-optional work in the near future.

We work hard to make Zoba an actively great place to work. Perks include: \-
Sane working hours \- Unlimited vacation policy, with a suggested minimum
number of days (to avoid the slide to people trying to be tough by taking 0
days) \- Roughly biweekly seminars on team members' interests, typically not
directly work related \- Weekly team lunches \- Have plenty of runway and
backed by excellent investors including CRV, Founder Collective, and Mark
Cuban

To talk about any and all job opportunities or general questions, you can
contact our cofounder Joseph at joseph@zoba.com. You can also check out a more
formal job posting at
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoba](https://jobs.lever.co/zoba). My role at Zoba is
head of data science and, empirically, team baker [0]. I'm available at
evan@zoba.com if you want to chat.

[0] top rated recent work includes tea caramel bonbons, cardamom buns, and
everything bagel flavored challah.

------
pcarolan
Hipcamp | Senior Software Engineer - Full-Stack | Full-time | Remote

Hipcamp is looking for a Full-Stack Senior Software Engineer to join our
distributed Engineering team. The ideal candidate has 4+ years of experience
with full-stack development and is proficient in Ruby on Rails and React.js.
If you’re passionate about the outdoors and would like to work in a fast-paced
startup environment remotely from (almost) anywhere in the US, then we want
you!

# About Hipcamp

Hipcamp unlocks access to private land, creating new places for people to get
outside and go camping, glamping, or RV’ing.

# What Success Looks Like:

* You partner closely with cross-functional stakeholders to design a product that meets our customers’ needs

* You partner closely with other engineers to implement end-to-end new features and functionality in the product

* You propose innovative and creative ideas that lead to a product that delights our customers and creates business impact

* You raise the bar on quality, testing, and performance to ensure the product reliably performs for our customers

* You help develop best practices and standards to strengthen our team

* You own outages and failures by participating in on-call with the rest of the team

* You continually improve our codebase and systems to increase team velocity and scale

* You foster an inclusive, supportive, and positive environment that is great to work in

# What Sets You Up For Success

* 4+ years experience developing consumer web applications

* Proficiency in Ruby on Rails and React.js (or ability to ramp up very quickly)

* Proficiency in both front-end and back-end architecture

* Strong communication skills, written and verbal

* Comfort working in fast-paced and dynamic startup environment

* Comfort collaborating with a distributed team

* Comfort working with applications and systems at scale

Apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/ac62a880-f638-494a-b1c1-8427f2...](https://jobs.lever.co/hipcamp/ac62a880-f638-494a-b1c1-8427f2c4a1a2)

------
hiya_jb
Hiya | Seattle, WA, USA & Budapest, Hungary | ONSITE | full-time

Hiya makes your mobile calling experience smarter and more relevant. We work
with phone makers and telecom carriers to bring this innovation to over 120+
million global subscribers and growing.

Our current open positions include:

* Senior Software Engineer, Call Intelligence (Seattle)

* Senior Data Engineer (Seattle)

* Product Manager (Seattle)

* Senior Product Manager (Seattle)

* Senior Back-end Engineer (Budapest)

* Senior Data Engineer (Budapest)

[https://hiya.com/careers](https://hiya.com/careers)

------
valentinu
SignRequest ([https://signrequest.com](https://signrequest.com)) | Amsterdam,
The Netherlands | Software Engineer, Backend | Full-time | ONSITE SignRequest
helps you sign documents online. We experience solid growth and we're looking
for our 8th tech team member. The stack is python/django/celery and vuejs
(migrating from angularjs). We’re running on AWS. Contact me at
valentin@signrequest.com

------
bvm
Curation | London, UK | Full-time | Remote (anywhere) or onsite |
[https://curationcorp.com](https://curationcorp.com)

Curation is a bespoke news and analysis provider for the financial services
industry and large corporates.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Backend engineer (3+ years experience):

GraphQL/Node/MSSQL/Elastic/RabbitMQ/Redis k8s/gitlab-ci AKS/kops/RDS/Terraform

Ping me @ cto@curationcorp.com if you'd like to have a chat or apply for the
role.

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Intermediate/Senior Engineers and Software Development Manager |
Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite | [https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a startup (35 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're writing
software that uses machine learning to automate the creative process of
producing video content. We've found that what we're building is very
attractive to marketing and communications teams from lots of different
organizations and we've got tons of interesting search, NLP, artificial
intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical challenges. Right
now, we're hiring:

Engineering Manager: Our team has grown and we need a engineering coach,
people manager, and business value deliverer.
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4105157003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4105157003)

Frontend Engineer: Contribute to our large, beautiful single-page app, using
React, Redux, ImmutableJS, and more!
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4040744003)

Javascript Engineer: We're building a powerful javascript library that handles
all of our video rendering (in webgl), and we need the testing, toolkit,
architecture and data structures expertise to continue to make it awesome.
Similar tools to game
development.[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4109385003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4109385003)

Product Manager: Work with designers, engineers and marketers to make video
creation accessible to everyone.
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4110554003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4110554003)

Senior Fullstack Developer: Mentor developers, collaborate on key technical
decisions, become a go-to developer and contribute core pieces of code.
[https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4124937003](https://lumen5.com/careers/opportunity/?gh_jid=4124937003)

------
bradddd
AdmitHub | Boston, MA | Full-time | admithub.com/jobs/

Director of Engineering, Site Reliability Engineer, & Full-Stack Software
Engineers

AdmitHub is the world’s first AI-powered chatbot built to provide the
resources, information, and self-motivations to nudge students—regardless of
where they are in the process—toward taking the next step in their learning
journey. And we have the research to prove it.

Python, Django Rest Framework, React (Typescript), Node.js, CircleCI, Heroku,
AWS

------
snowfaller
Snowfall Technologies
[https://www.snowfalltech.com](https://www.snowfalltech.com)

Come join our team in building epic solutions for Order and Warehouse
management right at the heart of modern e-commerce and logistics.

Hiring full-stack Python developers: \-
[https://lnkd.in/euTKnFd](https://lnkd.in/euTKnFd)

#python #django #postgresql #javascript

------
SarahUX
reacHIRE.com | Front-End Engineer and UX/UI Designer | REMOTE (Concord,
Massachusetts)

The product: Aurora is a digital platform designed to help women early in
their careers thrive and rise. It launched earlier this year and we've got a
lot more to build.

Who we are: reacHIRE, a startup that partners with forward-thinking companies
to create gender-diverse environments where women thrive, advance, lead, and
stay. We're a small team (< 10) looking to grow.

We have two openings:

Front-End Developer: full time, 100% remote.
[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-front-end-
de...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-front-end-developer-
remote)

UI/Interaction Designer: 100% remote. Contracting role for 15-20 hours per
week for 12-16 weeks, with the possibility to extend if it’s a good fit on
both sides. We can be flexible on hours and duration for the right candidate.
[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-ux-ui-
intera...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/reachire-ux-ui-interaction-
designer)

Feel free to reach out to me personally with questions!
shouseholder@reachire.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
A SaaS company in the analytics & feedback market, Hotjar is a successful,
self-funded/bootstrapped, start-up that operates on a fully remote basis, and
with an essential emphasis on personal development.

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Frontend | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, Backend | Remote

Hotjar | Senior SRE Engineer | Remote

You can apply for any of our roles via
[https://careers.hotjar.com/](https://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
mobsquad
MobSquad | Halifax, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa |

MobSquad pairs software engineers with scaling and innovative tech companies
across North America.

We are currently looking for a Senior C/C++ Developer to join our growing team
([https://mobsquad.io/join-team/?gh_jid=4807896002](https://mobsquad.io/join-
team/?gh_jid=4807896002)).

For more information, please reach out to us: info@mobsquad.io

------
wkoszek
Segmed | Software engineering / Product | Menlo Park, CA | REMOTE |
Internships / Full-time employment / Contracts | Unlimited vacation |
[https://www.Segmed.ai](https://www.Segmed.ai)

We provide high quality data for medical research. Think of us as Bloomberg
for Medicine (or Quandl/Quantconnect for medicine). We ingest and analyze huge
amounts of medical data (right now: focusing on radiology), structure it in a
database and allow researchers from around the world to safely access it. We
are a startup of 4, including ex-
Apple/Google/Ericsson/Xilinx/Facebook/Salesforce people with a Stanford
radiology expert in the cofounding team. We came out of the Stanford Ignite
program, and were in the YC Winter 2020 batch. We're backed by YC,
nina.capital, Alchemist Accelerator, and several prominent angels from the
medical industry.

Open roles:

\- Full-stack engineer, data pipeline (Golang/Postgres/AWS) -- You will join
our team and get an opportunity to work on refactoring / improving / scaling
our ETL pipeline, where millions of DICOM files need to be unified, organized
in the cloud, and exposed in a safe way to the research community. We have a
prototype of a search engine running on top of it, and there's a huge
opportunity to learn more about scalability here.

\- Full-stack engineer, web platform (Golang/PostgreSQL/Javascript) -- You
will be taking a feature request from our users/customers and developing it
from A to Z, and shipping it to our backend/web platform. We have an early
version of our webapp up and running, and you'll be responsible for making it
fast and usable. The team has a pretty good usability sense and we're working
with a great UX/UI expert.

\- DevOps engineer (AWS/Ansible/Terraform) -- possible contract -- You will
build us an infrastructure-as-a-code system. We need fully-automated
deployment with a dev/prod environment based on VPCs, with all possible
security features enabled (ElasticSearch / CloudWatch) and wire it to GitLab,
so that we can start treating it as a devops dashboard. Our tech stack:
Golang, Python, PostgreSQL, AWS, Ansible, Terraform, GitLab.

Send resumes to me: wkoszek@segmed.ai

More info: [https://www.segmed.ai](https://www.segmed.ai)

------
kolistivra
Layer | REMOTE (UTC to UTC+5) | Core Platform (Spark/Scala/Distributed
Systems) Engineers / Backend Engineers / Lead Product Designer | Full Time |
[https://layer.co](https://layer.co)

Layer is a collaborative and fully extensible data platform which makes data
science accessible to companies of all sizes by enabling them to trust,
collaborate on, and leverage their data for impactful insights and data driven
business logic and decisions.

In order to make data driven decisions, you need to trust your data. And to
trust your data, you need SSoT (Single Source of Truth) practice in your data
organisation. Implementing this practice is only possible in a collaborative
data platform, by building reliable, uniform and reusable/reproducible
pipelines.

We are founded by a serial entrepreneur, who most recently sold his startup
($100M+ EBITDA run rate) and a partner at a top European VC. We are a team of
ex-
Google/Improbable/Palantir/Uber/Amazon/Revolut/Lightbend/HazelCast/DataRobot/Oaknorth
AI engineers. We are at a very early stage with some pilot customers lined up
and are well-funded.

We have an all-remote culture as we aspire to work with the best talent, no
matter where they live. We hope to assemble a world-class team and hire about
~15 people in the next few months. Initially, we are looking to hire within
the UTC to UTC+5 time zones but we are happy to make exceptions for truly
exceptional candidates (if you are a Spark guru/committer, for instance) We
pay competitive salaries (much higher than the average for such sized
companies) and give stock options, among other perks.

Our tech stack is React/TypeScript on the frontend, Python/Django/GraphQL at
the backend, Spark as the underlying computation engine -- we also use/love
Terraform, Kubernetes, AWS. We are currently looking for experienced
candidates for full-time roles (no part-time/hourly contractors please). Prior
startup experience, being a prolific open source contributor, working at a
data related software company (ETL/visualization/integration) are big pluses.
No recruiters/agencies/outstaffing or outsourcing companies please.

Feel free to apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/layer/](https://jobs.lever.co/layer/)

------
princehonest
HyperCube | Software Engineer: Distributed Data Systems | New York, NY (NYC) &
San Francisco Bay Area, CA (SF) & Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-time |
[https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)

HyperCube is pioneering a Deep Learning platform for information retrieval. We
provide customers with DL search, recommendation, and personalization
capabilities that until now have been in the hands of a few large tech giants.
By pushing the boundaries of science and technology, HyperCube transforms data
and models into a powerful serving engine that is delightful to use at any
scale. If you’re excited about hard problems at the intersection of AI/ML,
search engines, and databases, we would love to meet you. If you’re a builder
of products and of teams, and feel restless when a day goes by without
attaining something impactful, come join us. Our team includes founders of
multiple startups, CS professors, and world-class scientists and engineers.

As a Software Engineer: Distributed Data Systems, you will lead, architect,
build and maintain large scale distributed data systems; manage cloud based
services; tackle challenging algorithmic problems in a fast-paced environment;
experiment with and benchmark various solutions; present results at technical
conferences; improve the team by introducing new tools and best practices;
drive the standards around our code and architecture; and attract, excite and
mentor best-in-class engineers.

Our current tech stack includes AWS, Kubernetes, Python, C++.

You should have:

* At least six years of experience as a Software Engineer

* Proficiency in at least one scripting language, such as Python, Scala

* Proficiency in at least one compiled language, such as C++, Go, Java

* Experience in building web-scale services and distributed systems

* Experience in information retrieval, such as Lucene, Elasticsearch, database internals, etc

Apply here: (NYC) [https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us](https://grnh.se/7bf4a2f63us)
(SF Bay Area): [https://grnh.se/8af359d63us](https://grnh.se/8af359d63us) (Tel
Aviv): [https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us](https://grnh.se/ef65badd3us)

------
iblaine
One Medical | San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX | Full-time |
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/) One
Medical is the fastest-growing primary care system in the country with over
~100 locations in major cities nationwide such as Boston, Chicago, Los
Angeles, New York, SF, DC, Atlanta, and most recently, Austin. Technology has
been a key to our success and we believe in building as much of it in-house as
possible. Depending on your department, these are some of the core
technologies you can expect to interface with: Angular, Python, AWS, Spark,
Ruby, MySQL, Android, GraphQL, Java, Cypress, Hadoop, PySpark, Tensorflow,
AI/ML

\- Senior Security Automation and Tooling Engineer - (SF or Austin)
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2135833/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2135833/)

\- Senior iOS Engineer - (SF) [https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/2113005/)

\- Engineering jobs -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/engineering/)

\- Clinical/IT/Doctors/Legal/Marketing/Operations/Sales/etc -
[https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-
departments/](https://www.onemedical.com/careers/all-departments/)

Our investment in technology and focus on preventative healthcare has allowed
us to help address the current covid crisis. We've been doing telemedicine for
years, setting up outdoor covid stations across the nation, and as of last
month we now offer anti-body testing, outside of all of the other services we
provide.

For a better understanding of One Medical, please check out our Instagram
([https://www.instagram.com/onemedical](https://www.instagram.com/onemedical)),
reach out to our Recruiting team
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbunker))
or me.

------
amatzner
comma.ai | San Diego & Rotterdam | Navigation Designer/Full Stack
Engineer/Safety Engineer/ML | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

comma is a profitable company solving self driving cars while delivering
shippable intermediaries. Think Tesla’s Autopilot, but aftermarket, for
existing cars (Hondas, Toyotas, etc). See our open source driving agent on
GitHub:
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot).
Watch it here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgAbfr42oI8)

We're hiring:

* A Navigation Designer, can you build a Waze-like app people will use? Do you know QT5 or have similar SDk experience?

* A Full Stack Engineer to own our API and comma connect apps for iOS and Android (Fluent in Python and React)

* Software Engineers to develop openpilot through new features, simulation, and testing infrastructure.

* A Machine Learning Engineer to build tools to track, analyze, and fix failures of the driving system as well as work on our automatic ground truthing and ML pipeline.

* Also hiring a Safety Engineer and an Office Manager.

Reach out with a GitHub/LinkedIn to givemeajob@comma.ai.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React)

Interview Process (roughly): Coding challenge, 2 phone screens, and a paid
micro-internship on site.

[https://www.comma.ai/jobs](https://www.comma.ai/jobs) for more detailed job
descriptions.

------
siliconsenthil
Onsite (Remote during Covid) | Infra engineer | Bangalore & SF

Hiring for Rippling ([https://www.rippling.com/](https://www.rippling.com/)).
The infra team is at the early stage of building a platform.
[https://www.rippling.com/careers/?gh_jid=4017253003](https://www.rippling.com/careers/?gh_jid=4017253003)

------
tbrock
Hustle Inc. | hustle.com | Staff Backend Engineer | Full Time | remote only
but must be located in (CA,NY,MA,DC)

Help us scale an SMS platform for progressives in the 2020 election.

Need backend/infra chops, experience with NodeJS, and hustle. Staff level
engineers or higher only, we need people who can hit the ground running.

Do something worthwhile this year and get paid FTE salary instead of campaign
dollars. Email me directly at tyler (@) hustle $ dot / com.

------
shree_ch
Tellie | Mid/Senior Full-Stack Engineers | Full-time | Remote (PST)

Tellie is a creative toolkit that enables content creators to produce
interactive, social content experiences and empowers fans to engage directly
with their favorite content and their community.

Technologies: Typescript, React, NodeJS, AWS

[https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs](https://angel.co/company/tellietv/jobs)

------
snlamm123
Wonder | fullstack software engineer (backend focused) | Remote, Full-time,
Eastern time zone hours

Join a team that empowers the curious. We produce on-demand research by
leveraging a network of analysts across the world.

Apply at [https://angel.co/company/wonder-5/jobs/898719-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/company/wonder-5/jobs/898719-software-engineer)

------
i314159
Kentik | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack / Systems Engineer | Full-Time |
Remote

Kentik tracks millions of network events per second across our public Saas.
Work on in depth visualizations and the custom time series database behind the
covers. Go/Rust/React. Bare metal servers. Fully remote team.

[https://jobs.lever.co/kentik-2](https://jobs.lever.co/kentik-2)

------
kryptokommunist
micropsi industries (AI robot control) | Machine Learning Engineer & more |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | micropsi-industries.com

We make a product called MIRAI, a first-of-its-kind visual robot control
system that enables robots to learn from humans and act in dynamic
environments. With about 30 people, most of them at our headquarters in Berlin
Neukölln, we are working to make task-specific, on-site machine learning for
industrial robotics a reality.

I can vouch that it's a great team of smart people and an exciting product. No
bullshit, the result is what counts.

\--------------------

Roles we are hiring for:

VP Sales Europe (m/f/d)

Senior Product Manager (m/f/d)

Machine Learning Software Engineer (m/f/d)

Senior QA Engineer (m/f/d)

UX Product Designer (m/f/d)

Technical Support Manager – Robotics (m/f/d)

Speculative Application (m/f/d)

\--------------------

Mission: [https://micropsi-industries.com/mirai](https://micropsi-
industries.com/mirai) Open roles: [https://micropsi-industries.com/join-
us](https://micropsi-industries.com/join-us)

If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me: marcus@$COMPANYDOMAIN

------
brudolph
peregrine.io | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE
Founded in 2018, Peregrine provides public safety agencies with technology to
make data-driven decisions, power real-time operations, and strengthen
community relationships. We do this through openness, accountability, careful
policy enforcement, and respect for people’s personal freedoms.

We are inspired to work hand-in-hand with public servants. Our customers are
our partners; we listen to their needs, learn from their experiences, and
develop software experiences to help them do their best work.

We are looking for strong developers to join our small but growing team. As
one of the earliest engineering hires, you’ll take on a lead role with vast
ownership across one of our stacks. You’ll be able to work directly with end
users to deliver a world-class, high performance SaaS platform.

Stack: Python, Django, Celery, Airflow, Typescript, React, D3, Mapbox,
Blueprint.js, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Neo4J, AWS, Terraform, Packer,
Ansible

Open Roles: Frontend, backend, and infrastructure software engineers

To apply, or for more info, email ben@peregrine.io

------
GuiloLa
Lazy Lantern (YC S19) | Staff Backend/Data Engineer, Senior FullStack Engineer
| Full-time | Remote + France \- Lazy Lantern is an AI-powered product
analytics solution

\- Pure data product with many challenges around AI & Big Data

\- Founders with experience at leading Silicon Valley companies

\- Several unicorn customers, dataset of billions of events

\- Backed by top-tier US & European investors, incl. Y Combinator

Contact: bb@lazylantern.com

------
DistantCl3ric
VALR | South Africa | Intermediate / Senior Frontend (React) & backend
Engineers | Full-Time | REMOTE (In South Africa) |
[https://careers.valr.com/](https://careers.valr.com/)

VALR is a venture backed South African cryptocurrency exchange. We're helping
to build a new financial system that recognises the oneness of humanity.

------
janbernhart
Adyen | Amsterdam (Onsite) | Software & System Engineers

Adyen is the payments platform of choice for the world's brightest companies.
Working on a real-time, distributed system provides nice challenges of
scalability, performance, security, etc.

We're looking for: Java Software Engineers C/C++ developers for our Point Of
Sales solutions Linux System Engineers

Interested? Contact jan.bernhart-AT-adyen.com

------
SagaIT
Saga IT [https://www.saga-it.com/careers](https://www.saga-it.com/careers) |
(Remote) |

Cloud Infrastructure Engineer - DevSecOps (Contractor)

3-7 years in software application development and architecture

Core Competencies:

Strong experience building secure application architectures in AWS
(preferred), Azure or Google Cloud

Nice to have:

Experience in HIPAA compliance

Experience achieving NIST or ISO certification

Zaproxy or Burp Suite

------
stakefish
We are f2pool & stakefish, a blockchain related teams, working together on new
and exiting products. We are looking to people to join our team for different
positions: Developers, Design, Marketing and More! check out our open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/fish](https://jobs.lever.co/fish)

------
petergrassi1
Looking for senior BE software engineers to work on our platform team at Fast.
Experience w/distributed systems a plus. Open to location. Apply here.
[https://jobs.lever.co/fast/f741551c-b2cb-4e94-a717-f9f084be8...](https://jobs.lever.co/fast/f741551c-b2cb-4e94-a717-f9f084be8b6d)

------
CalumJEadie
accuRx | Software Engineers, Security Engineers, Product Designers, Product
Data Scientists, Engineering Managers | London, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

accuRx’s mission is to be the communications platform that brings patients and
their healthcare teams together; helping make patients healthier and
caregivers happier.

Currently, we let GP practices communicate with their patients, team and other
organisations.

We’ve grown from being used in a handful of organisations at the beginning of
2018, to now being used in over 98% of England's GP practices that send over
250,000 messages a day to patients – improving care and saving staff over half
an hour each day.

Over the next 12 months we'll be releasing new products in GP practices,
hospitals and pharmacies. Speak with us to find out more :)

Apply here: [https://www.accurx.com/careers](https://www.accurx.com/careers)

~~~
ajb
There are fewer roles on your careers page than you advertise above; you
should update your ad.

------
jmcminis
elovee ([https://elovee.com](https://elovee.com)) | ML Engineer, Data
Scientist, Full-Stack Software Engineer | North America | Remote | Full Time

We are elovee, a healthcare startup focused on developing A.I. based
technology to improve day-to-day care for seniors. We're building a voice user
interface for seniors living with dementia. Our mission is to solve loneliness
and isolation for seniors.

Roles we're hiring for \- ML Engineer/ Data Scientist. \- Full Stack Engineer

Why you want to work with us \- We are small. You get to help set the culture
and direction \- Cutting edge technology. We are pushing SoTA Speech-to-text,
conversation modeling, text-to-speech models. Tuning where needed and building
what we have to.

What we are looking for \- Experienced engineers that can take requirements
and build products. \- A strong sense of ownership. \- Empathetic, team
oriented teammates. \- Connection to our mission

Please connect at careers@elovee.com or reach out with a DM.

------
sjl-lumicks
LUMICKS | C++ Developers | Amsterdam, NL | FULL-TIME, ONSITE when safe to do
so, VISA | [http://lumicks.com](http://lumicks.com)

LUMICKS is bringing novel tools for single-molecule biophysics and cell
avidity to market, enabling scientific researchers across biology and medicine
to unlock new types of experiments.

We produce z-Movi, a unique instrument that can directly measure the overall
strength of interaction between cells ("avidity") and could have an enormous
impact on research in immunology, paving the way for new therapies for cancer.
In collaboration with end users, we have developed a fast and intuitive
workflow software that takes you from defining your parameters to viewing your
data in no time.

We also build C-Trap, which can be used to "grab" a single molecule, and apply
precise mechanical forces to it. At the same time, one can visualize the
molecule using highly-sensitive fluorescence microscopy. Our customers use it
to watch DNA being copied by the molecular machinery of the cell, or observe
molecular "engines" walking across the scaffolding structures of a human cell.
LUMICKS systems are currently in use in opinion-leading labs across the globe,
including Stanford, Johns Hopkins University, Tsinghua University, NIH, Max
Planck Institute, TU Delft, and Imperial College London.

We're an academic spin-off from a research group at VU University Amsterdam.
We care deeply about providing our users with easy-to-use, reliable software
that actively supports Open Data and Reproducible Science. To make this
happen, we're looking to expand our software engineering team with additional:

C++ developers -- [http://lumicks.com/vacancies/cpp-software-
developer](http://lumicks.com/vacancies/cpp-software-developer)

We use the following technologies. When applying, it's fine to be familiar
with a subset of these:

C++17 (soon 20) for the core code, Qt5 (QML) for the UI and Python 3 for
bindings. CMake builds everything and Conan manages the dependencies.
Libraries we use include abseil, asio, caf (C++ actor framework), catch2,
cereal, fmt, opencv, ranges-v3 and spdlog. Our Python bindings are implemented
using pybind11.

Read the full job descriptions, and apply directly, at:
[http://lumicks.com/careers](http://lumicks.com/careers)

------
bluecore
Bluecore | Remote or NYC | bluecore.com

We've built an event-driven platform that delivers retail marketing campaigns
using predictive data models based on customer, behavior, and product data
consumed in real-time, while optimizing send-time and frequency of campaigns.

\--Principal Software Engineer

\--Staff Software Engineer

\--Senior Software Engineer

\--Engineering Manager

bluecore.com/careers/

GCP Kubernetes Golang Typescript Prometheus Grafana Airflow

------
moshloop
Flanksource | Kubernetes SRE | Full-Time, Contract or Part-Time | REMOTE first

We are a Kubernetes company focused on accelerating large enterprises on their
cloud-native journey.

[https://www.flanksource.com/careers/site-reliability-
enginee...](https://www.flanksource.com/careers/site-reliability-engineer)

------
mareko
cLabs | Berlin, Buenos Aires, and Remote | Hiring SRE/Infra, Cryptographers,
Data Engineers, Dev-Rel Engineers, Product Managers, Security Engineers and
Mobile Engineers | All Levels | FULLTIME, ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

cLabs is one of the many companies working on Celo, an open-source
permissionless platform that makes financial tools accessible to anyone with a
mobile phone. Using a novel decentralized PKI, Celo lets you send
cryptocurrency to phone numbers in a fully decentralized way. Additionally,
Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar,
to minimize volatility, and crucially allows transaction fees to be paid with
these tokens. To make sure that the platform is scalable and fast enough for
day-to-day use, Celo uses a new Proof-of-Stake protocol with fast block times
and one block finality. Further, it uses SNARK-based proofs to allow light
clients to sync with the chain near instantly. The protocol is now live (run
by hundreds of entities) and we are now working with organizations such as
GiveDirectly on an open-source social payments app (Valora) that looks and
feels like Venmo, yet is fully decentralized.

Investors: Andreessen Horowitz (a16z), Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase,
Reid Hoffman and Jack Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS, Rust, zk-
SNARKs

Team backgrounds: Google, Facebook, Apple, Microsoft, Square, Zcash, QEDIT,
MIT, Stanford (~100 people today)

More about us here:

Code: [https://github.com/celo-org/celo-monorepo](https://github.com/celo-
org/celo-monorepo) and [https://github.com/celo-org/celo-
blockchain](https://github.com/celo-org/celo-blockchain)

Blog: [https://medium.com/celoorg](https://medium.com/celoorg)

Chat: [https://chat.celo.org](https://chat.celo.org)

Mobile App: [https://valoraapp.com](https://valoraapp.com)

Mainnet Stats: [https://thecelo.com](https://thecelo.com) and
[https://stats.celo.org](https://stats.celo.org)

~~~
theonionknight
Hello! I'm currently a university student studying computer science, and am
interested in interning for cLabs. I don't see any internshisps posted
currently, when are interns usually recruited?

~~~
mareko
Great question! We will be opening up fall internship applications in a week
or so :)

~~~
btam
Will this be for fall 2020 or fall 2021?

~~~
mareko
Fall 2020

------
joeyparsons
effx | engineering | REMOTE | Full Time | [https://effx.com](https://effx.com)

We're building the simplest way for engineering teams to navigate and operate
microservices. We're a small, early stage team backed by Kleiner Perkins &
Cowboy Ventures.

Our platform stack is primarily Go on the backend (running services in
Kubernetes and data pipelines in AWS Lambda) with gRPC via Envoy for
interservice communication. Our frontend is React w/ TypeScript which talks to
our backend via GraphQL. We have a whole host of other tooling and clients
that are all primarily written in Go.

Long story short, we're looking for great engineers -- whether they be full
stack, infrastructure, or customer-service focused. Check us out at
[https://effx.com/careers](https://effx.com/careers)

Feel free to contact me with any questions at: joey [at] effx.com

------
theburkewoman
Sourcepoint Technologies | Fullstack/DevOps/Mobile Engineers | NYC | Full-time

*Apply here: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/sourcepoint](http://jobs.jobvite.com/sourcepoint)

Sourcepoint develops tools to protect consumer privacy, manage compliance and
optimize revenue in a rapidly changing landscape.

------
jobvandervoort
Remote | Elixir engineers and other roles | REMOTE from ANYWHERE | Full-time

Remote (remote.com) makes it possible to hire anyone from anywhere. We're
looking for elixir engineers and operations people to join our team.

[https://apply.workable.com/remote-1/](https://apply.workable.com/remote-1/)

------
akhilramolla
CoveredBySage is hiring. Location - India, USA, Remote. Roles - VP engg, Sr
software Dev, Software Dev, Engg manager.

We are looking to build an amazing technical team which can help modernize the
300 year old industry.

We are an insurance tech startup backed by NFX, founders of tinder, udemy,
acrons,thumbtack etc. Please apply at - IndiaHR@joinsage.com

------
tomersabo
dMetrics | NYC | Frontend, Backend, Algorithms Eng | Onsite

\- Zero-code, end-to-end NLP framework for non-technical subject matter
experts (i.e., people other than us). This means Internet scale data
ingestion, near-deduplication, interactive pipeline orchestration, training &
annotator management, visualization, signal validation.

\- We are usually called upon when the usual run-of-the-mill solutions fail
(serve grade A clients).

\- Open positions for senior backend, frontend, and algorithms engineers.

\- MIT PhD founders (male+female), strong research team, looking to match the
level on the engineering side (we are 17).

\- CS BS minimum - strong theory knowledge required. ML/NLP background a plus.

\- Stack: AWS, ES, Spark, Java backend, React frontend, Java+Python
algorithms.

\- Onsite - NYC (but remote until the end of end of times).

\- More info / to apply:
[https://dmetrics.com/careers](https://dmetrics.com/careers)

------
MultiMediaLLC
Multi Media, LLC | Web Development Engineers | Full Time | Los Angles / San
Francisco / Irvine | (REMOTE)

Multi Media, LLC is a full-service provider of live streaming video platforms
and online community forums, where broadcasters can engage and interact with
their audiences using high quality video content in real-time. Our proprietary
platform is an all-in-one flexible solution that allows businesses of all
sizes to hit the ground running and provide the foundation for exiting live
interaction and social engagement, while also fully supporting out-of-box
customizable, HD live streaming capabilities.

We rank on Alexa-List as top 50 Globally, top 20 in the US, and top 3
industry-wide, serving approximately 10-million daily users plus a worldwide
community of fans. Rest assured you’ll be joining a top notch team! Since
2011, we have offered our employees a classic and transparent Engineering
Culture, giving them the freedom to research solutions and the space to
implement those solutions in the way they choose.

We are currently hiring for:

• Backend Software Engineer - [Python/Django, Golang, Rust]
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/04205DF2B5/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/04205DF2B5/))

• Frontend Software Engineer - [Typescript/Javascript, Python/Django]
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/74812ED23F/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/74812ED23F/))

• Sr. Fullstack Software Engineer - [Javascript/Typescript, React/Redux,
Python/Django, Golang, Rust]
([https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/66848DC885/](https://apply.workable.com/multimediallc/j/66848DC885/))

Our hiring process starts with a chat from one of our in-house recruiters,
then your profile is passed on to the hiring manager, our Head of Engineering.
Next, you’ll be paired up with an Engineering Team Lead for an hour-long
coding challenge, and from there, move on to another technical interview with
the Head of Engineering. Following these interviews, there will be a short
Meet n’ Greet to familiarize yourself with other members of our engineering
team. On occasion, we may ask you to meet with a few other people during the
process, however it is rare that we deviate from the process outlined here.

------
taylorhou
APM Help (apmhelp.com)- tech-enabled back-office services (ie: bookkeeping &
maintenance coordination) for property managers and landlords

REMOTE-only, 3% non-elective 401k contribution, flex PTO

Hiring SDR, sales/account execs, CPA's/accountants (QBO), and full-stack devs
who like rapid prototyping

email me directly: taylor@apmhelp.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN/EveryAction | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | Boston, DC, Remote |
[https://everyaction.com](https://everyaction.com)

Here's the page to apply:
[http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/AFdPEuEYZV](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/AFdPEuEYZV)

EveryAction, and its parent company NGP VAN, is a technology company whose
team members do exciting and important work that has a significant impact on
promoting civil rights, social justice, and environmental responsibility.

EveryAction/NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to be recognized as
one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine for 10 years.
We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside over 300 smart, passionate, and innovative
co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

 _NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. Women, people of color, LGBTQ individuals, and
members of other minority or marginalized groups are encouraged to apply.
We’re committed to hiring people on the basis of qualifications, merit and
business need, and NGP VAN is proud to be an equal opportunity employer._

------
ca_parody
Sesco | Quantitative Developer | Pittsburgh, PA - Onsite | Full Time

Sesco is a proprietary energy-trading fund located in Pittsburgh, Pa. We are
looking for quantitative developers to work in the automated trading team and
help build performant, risk-ajusted trading systems. Contact sqs@sescollc.com
for information.

------
roadbeats
HiPeople | Software Engineer (frontend, backend) | Full-time | Berlin, Germany
| ONSITE

HiPeople is a software platform to help recruiters to find what they're
looking for easier. Our tech stack is Go, TypeScript and React. You'll be
working with a team of three engineers, including the CTO.

Email: azer@hipeople.io

------
darosati
REMOTE(US) PAID INTERN:

At scite.ai we are hiring someone to help us get traction! We are a company
focused on making science more relabile through NLP, Biblometrics, more.

[https://scite.ai/jobs/marketing-intern](https://scite.ai/jobs/marketing-
intern)

------
NickHirras
Site Reliability Engineer - REMOTE, FULL-TIME

[https://wexinc.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/WEXInc/job/Portla...](https://wexinc.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/WEXInc/job/Portland-ME/Site-Reliability-Engineer_R2669)

------
bill_duckduckgo
DuckDuckGo - We are looking for candidates that are excited to join us on a
mission to raise the standard of trust online. All of our roles are fully-
remote.

DuckDuckGo | Senior DevOps Engineer | REMOTE

[https://duckduckgo.com/hiring](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring)

------
maerch
img.ly | Senior Frontend Engineer | Bochum, Germany | Full-time, REMOTE +/\-
3-4h CEST

We are a remote-first software startup you've probably never heard of. Over
the last few years, we have been working on a PhotoEditor SDK for web, iOS and
Android, which is now used by major brands like Amazon, Disney and many other
companies around the world. For our SDK team, we are now looking for a remote
front-end developer to help us revolutionize image editing. Before I tell you
too much about us, I'd like to let our team speak for us:

...that is what we strive for. [https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/building-the-
creative-engine...](https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/building-the-creative-
engine-of-the-world/)

Rise above the noise [https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/rise-above-the-
noise-9788494...](https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/rise-above-the-
noise-9788494f3c0b)

On the Democratization of Design [http://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/on-the-
democratization-of-des...](http://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/on-the-
democratization-of-design-ce731e9374f0/)

...that's what we're passionate about. Deep Learning for Photo Editing
[https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/deep-learning-for-photo-
edit...](https://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/deep-learning-for-photo-
editing-943bdf9765e1)

Work where you work best [http://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/work-where-you-work-
best/](http://blog.photoeditorsdk.com/work-where-you-work-best/)

...and that's the job. Senior Frontend Engineer (remote)
[https://imgly.kenjo.io/senior-frontend-engineer-
remote-20071...](https://imgly.kenjo.io/senior-frontend-engineer-
remote-200714)

We are looking forward to hearing from you. If you're interested, just drop us
a line via jobs@img.ly.

------
emeerson
Orchard | ONSITE (WFH for now) | Full-time |
[https://orchard.com](https://orchard.com) | NYC - New York City, NY

Orchard is building software for life’s biggest financial decision: buying and
selling a home. Our products solve problems along the entire lifecycle of the
home-buying transaction: from finding your perfect home to coordinating with
multiple parties along the way so that the entire experience is seamless.

We are hiring software engineers, leads and managers in all 3 of our product
areas: consumer, operations platform & data.

We're a 3-year old series B company tackling a massive $1.5 trillion market in
residential real estate. Our business is growing fast and we have an exciting
technology and product roadmap ahead of us.

Our tech stack consists of Python3 with type-hinting on the back-end and
TypeScript & Angular on the front-end, with PostgreSQL as our DB. We leverage
RedShift for analytics pipelines, Python, SQL & Airflow to orchestrate ETL
pipelines, and Static Site Compilation + Material Design components for low
latency user experiences. Our services are developed, built, tested and
deployed via Docker containers on Kubernetes.

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/perch1/jobs/4487204002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/perch1/jobs/4487204002)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/perch1/jobs/4487207002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/perch1/jobs/4487207002)

Interview Process: 2 coding (pragmatic engineering leaning), system design +
product collaboration, & behavioral engineering career learnings.

You can also send an email to elijah+aug20 [at] orchard [dot] com to learn
more.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| New York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE (normally) |
[https://www.narmi.com](https://www.narmi.com)

Narmi is helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more
accessible and useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking,
mobile banking, account opening and open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit
unions and community banks in the United States.

You'll be working on production software that has a real impact on the average
American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on their bills,
understand their financial story, protect their families and move money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of an $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to
join our team in NYC. Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-
framework), vue.js, react native, ansible, terraform, visual design/UI/UX,
and/or security are all pluses!

\- Software Engineer - Full Stack
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/552795b8-64b6-4673-93aa-e0b91717..).

\- Senior Site Reliability Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/narmi/c807303d-7fb8-4a98-8c9b-99ae2d7b..).

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other, a
remote pair coding session (for technical positions), and a remote "onsite"
half-day.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer, Software Engineer * SRE, Devops *
Banking, finance, online banking, mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New
York City, New York, NY, NYC, Manhattan

You can learn more on our website
([https://www.narmi.com/about/careers](https://www.narmi.com/about/careers)).
Make sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. Also please feel free to
reach out directly to me chris @ our domain.

------
Meegul
Vigtory | Various - Senior Frontend Engineer, Devops Engineer, Mobile Software
Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory)

Vigtory was founded one year ago to tackle the most strategic challenges that
sportsbooks face: how to build the greatest betting experience all at the best
possible price. We're building and reimagining what it means to bet on sports
by making sports betting pricing as fair as possible. We are the innovation
leaders in our space and are looking for the right people to join us and make
an impact in the market.

Tech we're using: React, React-Native, Redux, GraphQL, Typescript, Node.js,
Kafka, Python, Postgresql, AWS.

We're in the process of building our core engineering team and are looking to
fill the following roles:

* Backend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/b0934925-68b3-4e19-9721-7d8b68...](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/b0934925-68b3-4e19-9721-7d8b68400770)

* DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/ad207af9-d2ff-4715-8304-82c132...](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/ad207af9-d2ff-4715-8304-82c132ece468)

* Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/d901cfc9-f9d1-4006-842c-fb7303...](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/d901cfc9-f9d1-4006-842c-fb7303b9f35c)

* Mobile Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/8016249d-931d-4b2d-9951-2b3068...](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/8016249d-931d-4b2d-9951-2b3068279628)

* Senior Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/71c24920-f062-418b-a92a-8ba43c...](https://jobs.lever.co/Vigtory/71c24920-f062-418b-a92a-8ba43ce24037)

Must be authorized to work in the US without additional visa sponsorship.
Relocation assistance available.

If you're ready to get in on the ground floor of a promising, funded startup,
apply using one of the links above, or just check out our public-facing site
at [https://betvigtory.com](https://betvigtory.com)

Don't see a good fit? Feel free to reach out to me at the email on my profile
with a resume and your strengths.

------
mrchrisman123
i2 FAST | UK | Ruby on Rails developer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://www.i2fast.com/](https://www.i2fast.com/)

i2 FAST is a new food testing laboratory, launched in 2019, that serves the
food and allied industries.

We are in the process of creating a modern LIMS (Laboratory Information
Management System) platform to help run our analytical laboratories and
provide the interface for our clients to analyse their results, book in their
samples, and an ever-expanding list of functionality.

We aim to be the best Food testing business and provide the most innovative
web platform for our clients to use.

At the moment, the development team is only tiny. We are looking for people to
become core members of the development team. Your role will be critical in
helping drive the product forward.

We are looking for people who have had a few years of Rails experience or
experienced polygots who know some Ruby. From senior to mid-level developers.

Currently, the LIMS system runs the food laboratory at i2 FAST. Still, we need
to develop it further, so it runs the whole i2 Analytical business, which is a
much bigger sister company. Achieving this will require extensive development.
We are only at the start of this journey.

The position will be primarily a remote role, but there will be occasions when
the whole team gets together.

It will be quite a varied role as there will be many different types of
projects to work on. Eventually, we will be creating mobile applications to
support our customers out in the field (literally a field - they will record
which soil samples they take). There will be opportunities to choose what kind
of projects interest you. If you are interested in dealing with management and
other laboratory staff to gather product requirements, then you could do that
too.

Technologies we use:

Back-end: Ruby on Rails, Que Active Job, Heroku, Postgres, Dry-rb gems

Front-end: a mixure of Rails views (erb/haml) and React

Please email me at chris.richards@i2fast.com if you're interested!

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) -- San Francisco -- SF or remote (within North America) --
[https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/](https://jobs.lever.co/pachyderm/)
Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)- You'll be solving hard algorithmic and distributed systems problems every day and building a first-of-its-kind, containerized, data infrastructure platform.

* Documentation Engineer - You'll lead the implementation of our comprehensive docs strategy; creating content such as new tutorials, architectural diagrams, API docs, and training courses.

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript) - Your work will be focused on developing the UI, perfecting the user experience, and pioneering new products such as a hosted version of Pachyderm's data solution.

* DevOps -- Pachyderm is hiring a deployment and devops expert to own and lead our infrastructure, deployment, and testing processes. Experience with Kubernetes, CI/CD systems, testing infra, and running large-scale, data-heavy applications is important.

* Solutions Engineer/Architect -- Work with Pachyderm's OSS and Enterprise customers to ensure their success. This is a customer facing role that bridges support, product, customer success, and engineering.

About Pachyderm:

Love Docker, Golang, Kubernetes and distributed systems?

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform that offers Git-like version
control semantics for massive data sets and end-to-end data lineage tracking
and auditing. Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess
of advance data science tasks such as machine learning or
bioinformatics/genomics research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their
system and reduce development time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy
lifting so they can focus on the business logic in their data pipelines.

Pachyderm raised our Series A led by Benchmark
([https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html](https://pachyderm.io/2018/11/15/Series-A.html)),
so you'd be getting in right at the ground floor and have an enormous impact
on the success and direction of the company as well as building the rest of
the engineering team.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

------
gameswithgo
REMOTE/USA (NYC Headquarters) Olo.com - online food ordering C#/F#/AWS tech
stack

[https://www.olo.com/careers#jobs](https://www.olo.com/careers#jobs)

Good place to work, growing company.

------
tmountain
Ruby Software Engineer - Perfect Audience (Remote - East Coast) | SharpSpring
| Remote, Full-Time: SharpSpring is looking for talented Ruby Software
Engineers to join our team for our Perfect Audience platform. This position
will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and come up with
creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects. Ownership of
product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your contributions
will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning the globe. We
work in an Agile environment where input from every developer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard. SharpSpring compensates based upon merit and skill
level with a strong basis on practical skill sets, so existing projects are
helpful in establishing experience. Overall, our team is a group of dedicated
individuals working to provide the best service possible to our customers
using the most innovative solutions. Our engineers tend to be passionate about
new technology, have high attention to detail, and generally just enjoy
writing code. Questions? --->careers@sharpspring.com

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/64da94c5-d025-4e17-a2ec-0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/64da94c5-d025-4e17-a2ec-0ad7741c439d)

Software Engineer (Gainesville + Remote-EST) | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL |
Full-Time SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers for our team in
Gainesville and for remote employees located on the East Coast. We're looking
for Software Engineers with significant real-world experience working in at
least a few areas of our technology stack and a high level of enthusiasm for
learning other technology we use. Candidates should be able to demonstrate
examples of at least one public-facing or commercial application they have
made significant contributions toward developing — ideally an app powered by a
modern TypeScript or JavaScript framework with an API backend. We compensate
based upon merit and skill level with a strong basis on practical skill sets,
so existing projects are helpful in establishing experience. Questions? --->
careers@sharpspring.com

Apply here: Gainesville:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/33c28193-2c09-4a53-8f39-80c9c99e4717)

Apply here: Remote (East Coast):
[https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sharpspring/4c80e4a1-150d-46e8-ae3c-0e1f48eb8127)

------
anuraj
mobiotics | India | Full Time |
[https://www.mobiotics.com](https://www.mobiotics.com)

We're hiring for the following positions

(Remote working till October as of now. Offices are in Bangalore and Kochi.)

1\. Lead Full Stack Engineer - Node.js/AWS/Lambda/Docker/Kubernetes, Linux,
Redis, MySQL/Postgres, API and System design knowledge - 5+ years experience

2\. iOS Engineer - Swift, xCode, Objective-C - 2+ years experience

3\. Frontend Developer - React/Vue.js, Webpack, HTML5/CSS/JS - 2+ years
experience

Process - Programming Assignment + Technical Interview + HR Interview

Please apply with your CV to careers@mobiotics.com.

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Senior Software Engineer / Data
Engineer, Product Manager | ONSITE, VISA
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Aquabyte ([https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai), backed by NEA
and Costanoa, top tier investors) is on a mission to revolutionize the
sustainability and efficiency of aquaculture. It is an audacious, and
incredibly rewarding mission. By making fish farming cheaper and more viable
than livestock production, we aim to mitigate one of the biggest causes of
climate change and help prepare our planet for impending population growth.
Aquaculture is the single fastest growing food-production sector in the world,
and now is the time to define how technology is used to harvest the sea for
generations to come.

Watch our TV episode with Amazon CTO Werner Vogels here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_qJ5JFD3I)

Through custom underwater cameras, computer vision, and machine learning we
are able to quantify fish weights, detect sea lice infestations, and generate
optimal feeding plans in real time. Our product operates at three levels: on-
site hardware for image capture, cloud pipelines for data processing, and a
user-facing web application. As a result, there are hundreds of moving pieces
and no shortage of fascinating challenges across all levels of the stack.

If interested, please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Learn more about Aquabyte at
[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai). Email jobs@aquabyte.ai
with any questions!

We're Hiring:

• Senior Software Engineer: Cloud Data Platform:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4151ac9f-fcda-4d45-892e-18df8...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/4151ac9f-fcda-4d45-892e-18df840a1f6c)

• Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231f2a81b0)

• And open roles in Norway, Chile, and San Francisco:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

------
zoo
Philadelphia Phillies | REMOTE | Software Engineer | Full Time If you love
baseball and Moneyball, there's no better job. Come work with us to quantify
the unquantifiable.

Please email me directly for more info - zo@phillies.com

------
parthchoudhary
Heyo | Full Time | REMOTE

Heyo is a pre-Series A startup in the media & entertainment industry, building
a creator-first short mobile video app. We are looking for talented Android
Engineers.

Find out and apply now: shorturl.at/bjBIV

------
mikek
Superhuman | San Francisco

Help us build the fastest email client in the world!

iOS / Android / Fullstack / Mobile Manager and more:

[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

------
contextflow
contextflow | Vienna, Austria | prefer ONSITE, can discuss REMOTE

We are a Vienna-based startup that develops software for radiologists using 3D
images. We are currently looking for both a Deep Learning Expert and Deep
Learning Team Lead.

Think 3D classification, anomaly detection, retrieval, GANs, high-performance
inference, large scale data sets, extensive hardware resources available,
Python & Julia, lovely and highly motivated team, competitive salary ...

technologies: julia, knet/flux, python, pytorch

Application Instructions: contextflow.com/jobs

Come shape the future of healthcare with us!

------
quickthrower2
Oh, if you need a reminder when this thread comes out check out
[https://tryjobalerts.com](https://tryjobalerts.com) we send out free
reminders.

------
ksaun
Digimancy Entertainment | Ohio, USA | REMOTE | Full-time Contract

Senior Game Systems Designer, Role-playing game

We love role-playing games, and we’re passionate about telling collaborative
stories with our players. Our three founders have a combined ~60 years
experience in video games, primarily RPGs.

We have received funding for our first game, a premium PC and console title,
and are seeking an experienced game systems designer to own one or more major
systems. You would be involved from the very beginning.

We are remote-only and have a globally distributed team. This is a long-term
(multiple years) contract position; benefits (e.g., health insurance, 401(k),
etc.) are not available at this time. Compensation is $60+K

Job Duties / Responsibilities:

\- Completely own several gameplay systems, from design documentation to
implementation, balance, and polish

\- Work closely with the Lead System Designer and Game Director to ensure that
the system designs are aligned with the overall game vision

\- Coordinate with Engineers, Content Designers and other disciplines to
develop the underlying systems infrastructure and data structure for content
implementation

\- Work with Producers to ensure that tasks are completed on time while still
hitting a high quality bar

\- Collaborate with Department Leads and Producers to ensure that designs are
within the implementation scope as designated by our milestones

\- Be prepared to take on additional game development duties including play
testing, bug fixing, and content implementation as needed (We will all be
wearing these hats from time to time)

Qualifications:

\- 5+ years in a Systems Designer role, preferably with at least one game
shipped as a Systems Designer

\- Knowledge and experience working in a 3D Game Development environment such
as Unity, Unreal, CryEngine, Internal Engine, etc. Unity experience is
preferred

\- Strong Written & Verbal Communication Skills (in English) are a must

\- Real-time combat gameplay experience is a plus

\- Scripting and programming experience preferred

\- Ability to work with minimal supervision, owning your work while also
coordinating with team members

\- Ability to remain focused and productive when working remotely

\- Passion for RPGs, RPG-Hybrids and narrative-heavy games is a huge plus

Please send inquiries to hr at digimancygames.com

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE, Onsite | Full-time We help non-profits
(churches, schools, etc) engage and grow their communities.

Seeking PHP Developers - Remote | KC - Apply:
[https://aware3.com/careers](https://aware3.com/careers)

Read about our great Engineering team's values here:
[https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-
teamwork-850b0b06f43d](https://medium.com/@aware3/tapas-teamwork-850b0b06f43d)

------
DanFeldman
Applied Intuition | Software, Sr. Software, Sr Frontend | Bay Area, Detroit |
Onsite, VISA | Full-time [ACTIVELY HIRING]. Help determine the future of
autonomy. Applied Intuition provides the infrastructure to safely develop,
test, and deploy autonomous vehicles at scale. We've raised funds from A16Z
and General Catalyst.

Applied Intuition equips engineering and product development teams with
software that makes it faster, safer, and easier to bring autonomy to market.
Headquartered in Silicon Valley with offices in Detroit, Tokyo, and Munich,
Applied is composed of software and automotive experts from the top companies
in the world (such as Google, Amazon, Apple, Waymo, Tesla, Delphi, GM, and
Bosch).

We are hiring for all roles listed on our website, but the following roles are
P0 priorities:

-Senior AV Engineer (Los Angeles)

-Senior Planning and Control Engineer (Los Angeles)

-DevOps Engineer (Bay Area)

-Pipeline Technical Director/Artist (Bay Area)

-Software Test Engineer (Bay Area)

-Product Designer (Bay Area)

-Inside Sales Representative (Bay Area)

-Accounting Manager (Bay Area)

I am a recent addition to Applied, and have only great things to say about the
culture[1], the product, and the team. Our tech stack is cutting edge and a
blast to work on, our pace is fast but sane, and our customers love us (and
demand a lot from our product). If you're interested in bringing a deep
software skillset to autonomous vehicles, Applied is a fantastic place to land
in this industry. There is a wonderfully wide mix of age and experience here
as well.

Apply online, every application is read:
[https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers](https://www.appliedintuition.com/careers)
or email me (def + @<company address>) with any questions, but do not send me
your resume (please apply instead online).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vM3-k-g3CV4)

------
TessaKim
funda | .NET Developers/DevOps Engineers | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Fulltime |
Onsite | jobs.funda.nl

funda is the biggest real estate platform within the Netherlands and used by
millions of people every month to find their dream house.

Currently looking for senior .NET Developers and junior/medior DevOps
Engineers. Interested to find out more? Take a look at
[https://jobs.funda.nl](https://jobs.funda.nl) and apply!

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge, MA | DevOps Engineer | Onsite

We are seeking a DevOps Engineer to join our tightly knit team of scientists,
software engineers, computational biologists, physicians, and geneticists. You
will contribute to several high-profile genetics resources that have been used
by tens of thousands of researchers and physicians who aim to understand the
molecular basis for disease. Projects falling under your portfolio will
include gnomAD
([https://gnomad.broadinstitute.org](https://gnomad.broadinstitute.org)), an
unprecedented catalogue of human genetic variation at a massive scale; seqr
([https://seqr.broadinstitute.org](https://seqr.broadinstitute.org)), genetic
analysis software that has helped over one thousand families afflicted by
debilitating rare genetic disorders receive a molecular diagnosis; ClinGen
([https://clinicalgenome.org/](https://clinicalgenome.org/)), an expert
curated public repository of clinical relevant genes and variants; and the
COVID-19 Host Genetics Initiative
([https://www.covid19hg.org/](https://www.covid19hg.org/)), a global
collaborative of hundreds of investigators across over 40 countries with the
goal of uncovering the genetic determinants behind susceptibility to COVID-19.

Responsibilities:

Work closely with other software engineers to develop robust architectural
designs and continuous integration processes. Handle identity access
management, logging, alerts, and website traffic analytics. Analyze cloud
compute costs, compile results, and propose cost-saving strategies. Develop
and maintain automated workflows for processing large genetic datasets. Write
build tools and scripts in Bash, Python, or JavaScript. Technologies relevant
to this role: Docker, Kubernetes, Apache Kafka, Google Cloud Deployment
Manager, Terraform, Apache Airflow, GCP Dataproc, and Hail (experience with
all not required).

Key to our success is growing a strong team with a diverse membership who
foster a culture of continual learning, and who support the growth and success
of one another. Towards this end, we are committed to seeking applications
from women and from underrepresented groups. We know that many excellent
candidates choose not to apply despite their capabilities; please allow us to
enthusiastically counter this tendency. If you are a DevOps engineer who is
eager to grow professionally and to contribute to our team culture and to
participate in high-impact, open science, then we encourage you to apply.

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
giantg2
Is there a way to multi page search? I'm wondering if I can search for 'entry
level' since that's all I'm qualified for.

~~~
furstenheim
Take a look here [https://hnhiring.com/](https://hnhiring.com/) it might be
helpful

~~~
giantg2
Thanks!

------
dillondoyle
4degre.es remote ok

We are looking for help through the end of the election.

We were/are hiring full time staff but at this point it's more likely a short
term contract or just freelance.

We need help with:

Video editing and basic motion graphics. A lot of taking 30s broadcast spots
and making them fit digital first formats. Creating short videos with found or
stock footage and graphics we make in house (e.g. videos to raise money)

Ad trafficking. Mostly FB but help with programmatic (experience with a DSP)
is helpful too. My email is in my profile.

------
tyingq
This is really interesting to watch now, seeing what niches are actually
expanding now, despite the obvious COVID barriers.

------
tduchemin1
Ava [https://www.ava.me](https://www.ava.me) | San Francisco and Paris |
FullStack, Software & Backend Engineers, Product Designer | REMOTE |
Positions: [https://www.ava.me/jobs](https://www.ava.me/jobs)

We're a unique breed: a deep tech (4 PhDs), mission-driven (100,000 deaf/hard-
of-hearing users relying on our work) and VC-funded startup (SV Angel,
Initialized, Khosla), and we're doubling our team to 15.

Our goal is to improve how we humans connect & communicate with each other
using human & artificial intelligence. First through using a patented multi-
peer speech recognition technology app that empowers 450M deaf and hard-of-
hearing people to have exceptionally accurate captions for any conversation
they're a part of. That unique focus is because I (CEO/Founder) grew up in a
Deaf family & witnessed how the world was not accessible for them, then
cofounded Ava with my CTO Skinner, deaf since age 2.

Specifically, we're hiring makers (engs + designer) who want to be at the very
beginning of a rocketship. All jobs are here:
[http://www.ava.me/jobs](http://www.ava.me/jobs) but these following 3
positions will be filled quickly (it's my #1 focus):

1) a Full-Stack Developer (~2-5+ years exp), with React and Node background,
to take the lead on building out the Ava experience on the web. Really
powerful B2C & B2B applications through it, with real-time & scalability
challenges. Should care about all the details that makes a first experiences
become magical for a new user, and committed to make a huge impact on society.

2) a Backend Developer (~2-5+ years exp) with DevOps, Node, Python skills as
their strong suit. Will own designing and scaling Ava's AI infrastructure,
supporting mission-critical algorithms for our users.

3) a Product Designer, exp. in B2C & B2B platforms, mobile & web. Open to
animations, UI/UX. Will be working with deaf users & probably learning sign
language as a result :) Huge role in leading redesign, branding & empowering
our community - very active because it's often life-critical for them to use
Ava.

Feel free to email me directly: thibault@ava.me if any question, or to apply
here: [http://www.ava.me/jobs](http://www.ava.me/jobs) I'll review HN
applications personally!

Thibault Duchemin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaultduchemin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thibaultduchemin)

------
hoomank3
Full Stack Engineer at PharmAchieve in North York (Toronto), Canada - Full
Time - See [https://pharmachieve.com](https://pharmachieve.com) and
[https://nurseachieve.com](https://nurseachieve.com)

Our company trains nurses, pharmacists and physicians. It helps them by
assisting with (i) licensing exam prep; and (ii) accredited continuing
education that confers new legal rights (e.g. right to prescribe, inject,
etc.)

We are on multiple top 400 growing companies lists and the leader in our
space. We have many interesting R&D projects including those related to AI,
and are training people to deliver the COVID-19 vaccine for when it becomes
available.

Our teams are interdisciplinary and include clinicians and computer scientists
and designers. We are a small team that punches above our weight (we are #1 in
both pharmacy and nursing based on sign-ups per month).

Looking for someone with JavaScript, React, Relay, GraphQL, MySQL, PHP and AWS
EC2 to design educational software.

Optional but appreciated: Kubernetes.

To apply [https://ca.indeed.com/job/full-stack-web-
developer-207ef1578...](https://ca.indeed.com/job/full-stack-web-
developer-207ef1578968b47b)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible.

Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very international with
150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our central Berlin
office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business since we are
active in over 28 countries.

What we are looking for Golang Software Engineers (f/m/d)
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-
engin...](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/#golang-software-engineer-fmd)

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
xjrk58
EMnify | Berlin/Würzburg, Germany | Remote |
[https://emnify.breezy.hr/p/123b03d11d8201-remote-senior-
back...](https://emnify.breezy.hr/p/123b03d11d8201-remote-senior-backend-
engineer-kafka-m-f-d)

------
pranavpiyush
Invoice2go | Remote | React, Front-end | FT

Invoice2go's mission is to simplify the lives of small business owners around
the world so they can focus on what matters most. We do this by providing the
easiest and fastest invoicing, payments, and customer management platform for
freelancers, contractors, and small businesses.

You'll be working on the Growth Marketing team and be responsible for managing
and executing critical projects and experiments to improve conversion from
visitor to a paid subscriber. This will include managing our marketing/support
website, signup, trial, checkout, paywall, and upgrade screens across web and
mobile.

I'm the VP for the Go-to-market function and I'd be happy to answer any
questions! pranav@2go.com

[https://invoice.2go.com/open-positions/#web-
developer](https://invoice.2go.com/open-positions/#web-developer)

------
saltypal
Eleos Technologies ([https://eleostech.com](https://eleostech.com)) | Android
and Front-end Web Engineering | Fully Remote (US only) | Full time

Eleos Technologies is a growing 9-year-old company building communication
software for truck drivers and field workers.

We’re helping a diverse mix of customers—from mom and pop operations to
household names—improve how they communicate with their employees by tackling
information overload, reducing phone calls, and eliminating obsolete
technologies.

Our app is used by thousands of big-rig and small truck drivers, day and
night, every day, and we've been on a sustainable growth curve for long enough
that we're ready to grow our Android team from one to two!

The app does some unique things, including assisting drivers to plan their
trips, find stopovers, manage their electronic duty log, and more—there's a
lot more than just CRUD and chat features to go around. On the web side, we
give fleets control over their workflow and service quality with innovative
configuration and visualization tools.

As a remote team (since founding!), we're super lucky to have some great folks
who use the ability to work from home to spend more time with their kids, help
volunteer at a school, or otherwise be more fulfilled than they would be
working from an office. You could join us!

If that sounds fun and rewarding to you, the full description and info about
applying are over here:

Android:
[https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-9238...](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/94ff56e4-9ca3-4fdd-b769-92385dc71070?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

Front-end web: [https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/f4ad8636-085e-45cd-82ce-
de1a...](https://jobs.lever.co/eleostech/f4ad8636-085e-45cd-82ce-
de1a680d2e3f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
edm0nd
Envoc | [https://envoc.com](https://envoc.com) | Full stack .NET/React
Developer | Full-time | Baton Rouge, LA | ONSITE

Envoc is seeking a talented Software Developer to join the team in our Baton
Rouge office. We do have some technical constraints, namely, Envoc’s primary
application stack is ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, and React / AngularJS front-end.

tl;dr - We're mainly a software development company that creates everything
from mobile apps to intranet portals.

Apply here: [https://envoc.com/careers/full-stack-software-
developer](https://envoc.com/careers/full-stack-software-developer)

------
vehiclesoftware
Tesla | Various | Palo Alto; Fremont; Austin; Berlin; Shanghai | Intern/Full
Time Tesla has many open positions for interns and full time candidates.
Please apply online send an email with your resume to
vehiclesoftwarerecruiting@. Please make your subject line: HN <req_id> so we
can filter appropriately.

Tesla Energy:

\- Service Engineering Senior Manager-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniorm...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/service-
engineeringseniormanagerteslaenergy-64770)

\- Solar Product Engineer (Python, SQL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-5599...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/solar-
productengineer-55992)

\- Product Engineer, Energy Charging Products (Python, SQL)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/product-
engineerenergychargingproducts-65187)

\- Senior Automation Software Engineer (Python, Software Test Automation)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengin...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
automationsoftwareengineer-teslaenergy-64328)

\- Software Developer, Test Systems (LabVIEW, Python, Database development)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsys...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-developer-
testsystems-54331)

\- Senior Power Electronics Product Engineer -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/senior-
powerelectronicspro...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/senior-
powerelectronicsproductengineerenergyproducts-65400)

\-----------------

Embedded Teams:

\- System Validation Engineer, High Voltage Systems (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerh...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerhighvoltagesystems-59408)

\- Systems Validation Engineer, Powertrain Thermals (Python)-
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerp...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/system-
validationengineerpowertrainthermals-59409)

\- Software Integration Engineer, Chassis Controls -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineerchassiscontrols-65063)

\- Software Engineer, Vehicle Test Automation -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineervehiclete...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineervehicletestautomation-60032)

\- Factory Firmware Integration - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
factoryfirmwarein...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
factoryfirmwareintegrationengineeringinternshipfall2020-66925) Rebecca Jones

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Gateway (C, RTOS) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerg...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineergateway-60990)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Audio Subsystems (C, Linux, ALSA, audio) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareenginee...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/sr-
embeddedsoftwareengineer-softwareplatformsaudiosystems-55877)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Linux Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerl...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerlinuxplatforms-45034)

\- Engineering Manager, Software Platforms (C, Linux) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwar...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/engineering-
managersoftwareplatforms-58360)

\- Embedded Software Engineer, Battery Management Systems (C, RTOS, SIL,
software-in-the-loop) - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerb...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/embedded-
softwareengineerbatterymanagementsystemsbms-56265)

\- Wireless Embedded Software Engineer (C/C++, Embedded Linux, Wireless,
Cellular, Bluetooth/BLE, WiFi) [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/wireless-
embeddedsoftwaree...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/wireless-
embeddedsoftwareengineerelectronicsystems-62286)

\-----------------

Autopilot:

\- Software Engineer, Computer Vision and AI -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputerv...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineercomputervisionandai-46528)

\- Autopilot, Motion Planning Engineer -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
motionplanningengineer-57838)

\- Autopilot, Deep Learning Engineer/Scientist -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengi...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
deeplearningengineer-scientist-48414)

\- Autopilot, Senior Linux Software Engineer (Devise drivers, Linux, Kernel
programing) -[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
seniorlinuxkerne...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
seniorlinuxkernelsoftwareengineer-65479)

\- Autopilot, Systems Software (GPU, CUDA, OpenCL, C++)
-[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-a...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/systems-
softwareengineer-
autopilotcomputervision-40464#:~:text=As%20a%20Systems%20Software%20Engineer,a%20variety%20of%20other%20components.Autopilot),
Systems Software Engineer

\- Autopilot, Build Software Engineer (CI, Developer tools, Bazel, Build
Systems) - [https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfr...](https://www.tesla.cn/en/careers/job/autopilot-
buildandciinfrastructuregineer-57564Autopilot), Build Software Engineer

\- Autopilot, Hardware in the loop Software Engineer (HIL, hardware design,
validation) -[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructur...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/autopilot-
hilinfrastructureengineer-6098)

\- Software Engineer, Maps and Navigation (C++, Golang, Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavig...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
engineermapsnavigation-57147)

\- Frontend Engineer, Autopilot AI Tooling (JavaScript, React, WebGL) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilot...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
engineerautopilotaitooling-58056)

\- Backend Software Engineer, AI Tooling (Python) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineerai...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/backend-
softwareengineeraitooling-44733)

\- Frontend Software Engineer, Fleetnet (JavaScript, React) -
[https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerf...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/frontend-
softwareengineerfleetnet-57573)

\-----------------

Fall 2020 Internships:

\- Integration- [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengine...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
integrationengineeringinternshipfall2020-57007)

\- Embedded- [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsen...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
embeddedsystemsengineeringinternshipfall2020-57011)

\- Fullstack - [https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineer...](https://www.tesla.com/careers/job/software-
fullstackengineeringinternshipfall2020-57009)

------
trngmchn
ArcherDX | [https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) |
Boulder, Colorado | Software Engineers; DevOps; Product Managers; Data
Scientists | Full-time | Onsite, Remote

ArcherDX is advancing molecular diagnostics and personalized medicine with a
robust technology platform for genetic mutation detection through next-
generation sequencing. The Archer platform combines patented, easy-to-use
chemistry with best-in-class custom software tools. We provide oncology-
focused research products and are pursuing regulatory approval for multiple
companion diagnostic assays.

As part of a smaller company, you'll be able to contribute meaningfully to
products that can make a significant difference in the quality of diagnosis
and potential long-term welfare of real people.

We've received multiple Breakthrough Device designations from FDA, including
most recently for our Personalized Cancer Monitoring product.

We're hiring like crazy and have a ton of open positions across the company,
but some of the software-focused ones include:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac72...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885ac7218f9e30172321805763928&lang=en) * Senior Systems Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839e6e1f2347016e8ad5852d16c5&lang=en) * DevOps Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7239c82401...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879e7239c82401725c9c1e6a6e41&lang=en) * Director of Clinical Software Engineering: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887ac72e8b12001...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887ac72e8b1200173016f51e60186&lang=en) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a872e8b16c017305ed1181477f&lang=en) * Technical Software Product Manager: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78879f6ee9a63e016f19d1c60a434a&lang=en) * Technical Writer: [https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a872e8b11b01...](https://archerdx.com/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a7885a872e8b11b017306e15ec63136&lang=en) * Biostatistician: [https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f...](https://archerdx.com/company/careers/?gnk=job&gni=8a78839f6f7dcd33016fa03e106c439a&lang=en)

Definitely check out
[https://archerdx.com/careers/](https://archerdx.com/careers/) for more, since
the list above is far from exhaustive.

------
talent-tray
Tray.io | London | Backend (Java/Scala) / Frontend | SDET | Mid-JavaScript |
Full-time | Remote until post-COVID19 | [https://tray.io](https://tray.io)

Tray is a visual programming platform. It’s a low-code user experience that
allows anyone to build business logic that precisely defines how data flows
through their organisation.

We recognise this is a stressful and uncertain time for everyone; Tray.io
endeavours to stay strong during this period. We are well funded, with two
recent rounds behind us; the latter to make a statement we wanted to remain
independent, so we have a large cash runway. The goal of our Engineering team
at this time is to come out the other side with an even stronger product so we
are continuing to hire.

We’ve worked hard on creating a fantastic support layer and business
continuity plans for our technical teams and we’re continuing to expand and
empower. We are already used to working from home and you’ll find our
calendars full of socially “distanced” events already and our leadership are
leading regular company-wide updates.

We are excited by people who want to constantly innovate; borrow from other
industries, experiment with new tools and pool their knowledge with other
solution seekers; people who have shipped entire projects with ownership and
autonomy; people who take pride in what gets built, all the whilst balancing
day-to-day pragmatism with building for the future.

Current open roles:

\- Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4747877002)

\- Senior Backend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4743614002)

\- Senior Frontend Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4363932002)

\- Mid-Level JavaScript Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4749014002)

\- SDET
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trayio/jobs/4387149002)

Tech stack: Scala, Go, GraphQL, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, PostgreSQL,
Redis, ElasticSearch, MongoDB, DynamoDB, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis, Docker,
Terraform, AWS Lambda, Serverless Framework, Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus, AWS
& Linux.

Apply: [https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs) or get in touch with
london-talent@tray.io

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Remote |
[https://iterable.com/careers](https://iterable.com/careers) Iterable is the
growth marketing platform that enables brands to create, execute and optimize
campaigns to power world-class customer engagement across email, push, SMS,
in-app and more with unparalleled data flexibility. We are an integrated,
cross-channel solution — Iterable is built for marketers, trusted by
engineers, and designed with intelligence. Learn more about our Engineering
culture and interview process here: [https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-
work](https://github.com/Iterable/how-we-work)

Here are our open roles:

\- Director of Engineering, Reliability and Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2195975)

\- Engineering Manager - Mobile:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2207643](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2207643)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1911817)

\- Staff Software Engineer - Product Backend:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2223917](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2223917)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1926698)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Platform Services:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1321405)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Product
Backend:[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1374138)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2214242](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2214242)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2269527](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=2269527)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton, CA & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer, Product
Manager, Security, SRE | Remote (US Only) & Onsite

Personalize medicine, not ads.

If you work on software, product, or security and want to use your powers to
improve human health, please reach out. We'd love to chat!

10x Genomics is a rapidly-growing biotech company that develops software,
hardware, and chemistry that enable researchers to study disease at an
unprecedented resolution. We recently released a new immune profiling product
that will accelerate the development of vaccines, antiviral drugs, and
clinical treatments for infectious diseases. Customers have used our
technologies to publish over 1000 discoveries across the life sciences in
oncology, immunology, and many other fields.

Software is an integral part of the 10x Genomics product. We develop software
to generate and analyze data that scientists can easily explore. We utilize
Go, Next/React/Redux, Typescript, and Electron to create easy-to-use software
and visualization applications. Our data pipelines are written using Python
and the Numpy/Scipy/Pandas stack but we're making increasing use of Rust to
accelerate and harden parts of this bioinformatics code.

We recently brought on a Head of InfoSec who spent many years at Sandia
National Labs working on cybersecurity and systems research. He’s looking for
additional security engineers to work on securing our internal assets and
customer data.

We've always been remote-friendly and are looking for:

\- Product Manager

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Security Engineer

You can see our job listings here:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software).
Feel free to contact me directly at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com with your resume.

We look forward to hearing from you and good luck on your search!

------
cstrasen
FinCompare | Berlin | REMOTE | visa | relocation | No Recruiters

Site Reliability Engineer (AWS, Docker, Django, go)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/b1e45dae-8977-4d29-8039-fde...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/b1e45dae-8977-4d29-8039-fde9969df458)

Senior Full Stack Engineer (Django, go, react, typescript)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/655c5085-e92a-4a9c-89de-4e7...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/655c5085-e92a-4a9c-89de-4e7e98aeb989)

Senior Backend Engineer (Django, go)
[https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d...](https://jobs.lever.co/fincompare/cbf7eb4c-8644-4cb5-8116-b5d3e881c889)

Our Software Platform dramatically improves the experience for small and
medium enterprises to get financing. With our proven end-to-end marketplace we
want to give more choice for better and faster access to various financing
products. While this seems like your classical B2B-FinTech startup-story, we
believe that with our 4 years of existence we have a considerable head-start
and are set for up for growth due to our independence and efficient product-
matching capabilities.

Our tech-stack is neither fancy nor conservative with React, Typescript SPA
powered by a Django Monolith API slowly breaking up into go services, all
using Docker incl. during development. In our tech-team of 12 Developers we
aspire to high standards and constant learning in everything we do and
therefore look to hire experienced professionals that can further boost our
engineering culture and who share our values of simplicity and understanding.

Other features:

    
    
      100% Remote if you want (+-4hrs of CET)
      An attractive remuneration package.
      Flexible working hours
      Active support in your personal development via individual training and coaching, frequent in-depth feedback and other activities in a comprehensive scheme
      Experienced managers and team-members who encourage and support your freedom to explore the problem space
      Flat hierarchies, open communication and company transparency, high standards
      A largely untapped B2B sector with strong growth expectations
      A nice office with a great atmosphere in the heart of Berlin
      A diverse and multinational team
      Any hardware or software that you need
      Hackathons
    

Your first Interview would be with me (CTO) or one of our engineers.

If you don't want to apply right way, ask your questions here or hit me up on
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/christophstrasen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christophstrasen/)
(no recruiters/principals)

------
alienhard
Scribd | Software Engineers | San Francisco, Toronto, Amsterdam | ONSITE or
REMOTE | VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change how the world reads.
A year ago we hit 1M paying subscribers
([https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribe...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/28/scribd-1-million-
subscribers/))! We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one
of the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
competitive salary and great benefits. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. In general we care way more about your
personality, communication, and hacking skills than what languages and
technologies you’ve used so far.

We are hiring software engineers across the board (see
[https://www.scribd.com/careers](https://www.scribd.com/careers)), including:

* The Payments team is looking for mid-level to senior engineers to help us build smart payment systems. Our mission is to grow revenue with sophisticated, reliable and secure international payments. The Payments team works on exciting projects that cover Product, Infrastructure, Finance and supporting the Frontend teams via APIs. We are in an interesting phase of applying machine learning to optimize authorization rates and personalizing user's payment experience. If you are interested in taking us forward to build Payments for the future, we are hiring for two positions : [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9a29a357-4a39-47f0-a79a-b4c77b1...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/9a29a357-4a39-47f0-a79a-b4c77b13042d) and [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5743db19-7a5e-4875-af2f-1be8def...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5743db19-7a5e-4875-af2f-1be8def61f85)

* Web Frontend Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/317a4755-d9a0-4d31-ab8e-b5f676e...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/317a4755-d9a0-4d31-ab8e-b5f676e4e521)

* The Core Infrastructure team is looking for Site Reliability and Infrastructure Engineers to help in our shift from a traditional operations model to a service-oriented organization. This team provides key components to our backend technology stack such as: container orchestration infrastructure, logging services, monitoring and alerting patterns, caching layers, and relational/non-relational clustered data storage. Remote / Canada: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e5...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/503a16da-a319-42f6-9c73-ee2a6e51d331) \- San Francisco: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/6267a119-7ffe-4d84-984a-29fe94b761b6)

* Lead Software Engineer for Content Understanding: [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/5c76aa72-b1a6-4345-bf42-50407ae3f2a7)

* The Data Engineering team is in need of Senior Engineers onsite in our San Francisco office, onsite in our Toronto office, or remote within the United States. Our mission is to delivery analytical and behavior datasets to our internal customers. We work with very large datasets and ensure we can build them to be reliable, scalable and maintainable and support numerous teams within Scribd, for example Business Analytics and Data Science just to name a couple. We are looking for folks who have a passion for developing data pipelines on modern data engineering platforms. Experience with streaming technologies and Spark are a strong plus. If this sounds like you, please apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b...](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd/46a9ef46-d214-483d-be09-f811c8b19127)

We have hired many people from these HN threads, including myself (back in
2012!). If you have specific questions you can reach out to me directly at
adrian at scribd.com (I'm the Head of Technology and happy to answer questions
related to our roles - recruiters/agencies: please do not contact me).

Please apply directly via [https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-
via=ze1h-jCbee](https://jobs.lever.co/scribd?lever-via=ze1h-jCbee)

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC/ Toronto/ UK/ India | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs) __All roles will be remote
until January 2021

\-- Who We Are -- An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In -- You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and
web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Lead Solutions Engineer |Toronto, CA (Permanently Remote)|
[https://grnh.se/2e98f3ef1us](https://grnh.se/2e98f3ef1us)

Lead Solutions Engineer | Manchester, UK |
[https://grnh.se/84c225021us](https://grnh.se/84c225021us)

Lead Solutions Engineer | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/2316c9ed1us](https://grnh.se/2316c9ed1us)

Backend Engineer III | Toronto, CA (Permanently Remote)|
[https://grnh.se/1c86e11b1us](https://grnh.se/1c86e11b1us)

Backend Engineer III | Manchester, UK
|[https://grnh.se/2496559e1us](https://grnh.se/2496559e1us)

Backend Engineer III | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/67e9c55e1us](https://grnh.se/67e9c55e1us)

Frontend Engineer III | Toronto, CA (Permanently Remote)|
[https://grnh.se/e6d345911us](https://grnh.se/e6d345911us)

Frontend Engineer III | Manchester, UK |
[https://grnh.se/ce5948111us](https://grnh.se/ce5948111us)

Frontend Engineer III | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/a031726b1us](https://grnh.se/a031726b1us)

Senior QA Automation Engineer | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/db3d75b31us](https://grnh.se/db3d75b31us)

Mobile Engineering Manager, Android | London, UK |
[https://grnh.se/e9dfa3481us](https://grnh.se/e9dfa3481us)

Mobile Engineering Manager, Android | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/e60b0a9c1us](https://grnh.se/e60b0a9c1us)

Senior Product Designer | London |
[https://grnh.se/cd6c91321us](https://grnh.se/cd6c91321us)

Senior Mobile Product Manager | Noida, India |
[https://grnh.se/346a78651us](https://grnh.se/346a78651us)

Product Manager | NYC |
[https://grnh.se/61ef5fa91us](https://grnh.se/61ef5fa91us)

Please contact Christine Chung, Lead Talent Manager (christine@fueled.com) for
more information regarding Fueled positions.

------
phxql
QAware | Frontend, Backend | München (Munich) / Mainz, Germany | Full-time,
Part-time, INTERNS, ONSITE

QAware is a project house with ~115 employees, creating value for enterprise
customers like BMW, Deutsche Telekom, Allianz and more. QAware was founded in
2005 and is very well funded.

We are continuously ranked among the top employers in Germany ([1], [2]) - in
2020 we are ranked 2nd in whole Germany and 1st in the IT sector of whole
Germany. For more perks, see [3]. I'm already working there for 6 years, as my
managers are treating me very well and the projects are (most of the time)
interesting. And we don't have open plan offices!

Technologies include (modern) Java, JavaScript, Typescript, Angular, React,
Kubernetes, Spring Boot, JavaEE, Micronaut (of course not all in one project -
the technology choices differ by project). At the moment I'm working
extensively with Kubernetes and Spring Boot on Java 11.

Office in Munich is close to public transport "Giesing". Office in Mainz is
near public transport "Römisches Theather". Office language is German.

Open Positions:

\- Software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-
in/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwareingenieur-in/)

\- Senior software engineer: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieur...](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/senior-
softwareingenieurin/)

\- Software architect:
[https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/softwarearchitektin/)

\- Project manager: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
projektleiter/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-projektleiter/)

\- IT Consultant: [https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-
beraterin/](https://www.qaware.de/karriere/jobs/it-beraterin/)

Questions? Contact me at moritz (dot) kammerer (at) qaware (dot) de

[1] [https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware](https://www.kununu.com/de/qaware)

[2] [https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-
deutschlands-...](https://www.qaware.de/news/great-place-to-work-deutschlands-
beste-arbeitgeber-2020/)

[3]
[https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen](https://www.qaware.de/unternehmen/#kennzahlen)

------
kal31dic
Symmetry Investments | Senior Software Engineers and DevOps | REMOTE or VISA
(London, Hong Kong, Singapore) | D, Julia, Kotlin, other functional and
systems languages | Full-Time, Fixed Term, Flexible Symmetry Investments is a
post startup c. 5bn alternative asset management company with around 175
people across multiple time zones and locations. Our core technology team has
been remote first for some time, and the whole company is following suit,
post-COVID. I'm one of the three people running the firm, responsible amongst
other things for technology across the firm and I’m posting this myself. That
should give you an idea both about how seriously we take technology and the
culture of the firm.

We are three years into a period of transformation from initially a fairly
standard enterprise finance approach to technology to something new that
recognises the importance of both the humane and the technical for
discretionary portfolio management and for the business of running an
alternative investment manager.

It's not easy to integrate practitioners who may spend most of their day
programming but are oriented towards solving their business problems with
developers who are specialists in programming. To achieve this, we wrote a
little functional DSL that's now in production. Type inference of returns and
parameters using inequality constraints is in a feature branch and there is
plenty more to do on the language itself as well as the ecosystem around it.
What might be a project in itself elsewhere can be just a set of functions in
Symmetry Integration Language.

The language is written in D, we hosted dconf last year and will do so again
this year. So we are looking for outstanding native code developers who would
like to write D as well as people to work with practitioners writing Symmetry
Integration Language. Also looking for people to write documentation and work
on the build.

It's quite a creative place where we encourage a degree of courage amidst
practical constraints, and we are open to doing things a different way if it's
commercially sound and in the interests of our investors.

We look for virtues and capabilities over only experience and credentials
although those things aren't a disadvantage. Do not let a lack of credentials
or qualifications prevent you from applying. We've recently hired experts with
C++, Common Lisp, D, Haxe, Julia and Perl backgrounds, and are happy to bring
them up to speed with our stack.

Compensation is currently not quite at Netflix standards but is generous to
very generous over time by broad technology industry standards. We recognise
and reward technical accomplishment and have a very flat structure.

Some Symmetry people: All Spreadsheets Must Die
([https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk](https://youtu.be/FZi9CSB9_kk)), Lessons from a
DSL where all you have is Ranges
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtuzSlKRmzA)),
Alternative Investment Management
([https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis](https://youtu.be/1rMq-4rWgis))

Please see our GitHub
([https://github.com/symmetryinvestments](https://github.com/symmetryinvestments)),
blog.dlang.org and Symmetry Autumn of Code
([https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-
par...](https://dlang.org/blog/2019/08/25/saoc-2019-projects-and-par...))

Email laeeth at kaleidic.io and cc jthompson at symmetryinvestments dot com.

------
STJason
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA OR Minsk, Belarus | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com) | VISA

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence.

Mobile app revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B)[0]
- and we’re excited to continue in our mission: to be the trusted source of
mobile insights.

Learn more about who we are and what life is like at Sensor Tower by reading
our Key Values profile: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our open positions:

* Test Automation Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d8e282b5-861a-4495-a951-00acaef2cc35?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Sofware Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/a97b90f1-158a-495c-b8af-41b37c9f5e49?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Ruby on Rails Developer (Minsk): [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-40...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c6c3e152-8232-4af5-8e18-4099a1f93665?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Senior Data Scientist, Ad Intelligence: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/2bac74ca-704b-4af4-a776-6f...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/2bac74ca-704b-4af4-a776-6fdd8a6f5209?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

* Technical Product Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/d55ac1e9-a7d2-479d-949d-c93cb9a25811?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Key%20Values)

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, and Go.

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-
revenue-n...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/apples-app-store-revenue-
nearly-double-that-of-google-play-in-first-half-of-2018)

------
lmcorrigan0
Proton AI | Boston,MA or Remote

[https://www.proton.ai/careers](https://www.proton.ai/careers)

Hiring Data Integration Engineers

Where to Apply:
[https://app.beapplied.com/apply/o3xttxvtbf?utm_source=ycombi...](https://app.beapplied.com/apply/o3xttxvtbf?utm_source=ycombinator)

Who we are:

Distributors power the world's economy. They sustain the supply chains that
deliver nearly every physical product you come across. But distributors can be
way more efficient. We have begun invigorating the $6 Trillion dollar
distribution industry by empowering the people who sell these products with
AI.

This isn't an interesting problem just because of its scope. If you're a
deeply curious person you'll thrive on the details of this problem.
Distributors have thousands of products and customers, and many millions of
orders annually. Right now, the data on these orders is largely unused, making
it impossible for distributors to predict customer needs and make proactive
changes. But where others see invoices, we see intellectual problems.

What the job is:

We're looking for a data integration engineer to build our team and make that
vision a reality. In this role, you'll build tools that allow us to pull and
ingest data from our clients, and build larger scalable systems to make that
faster and easier. You'll collaborate with the rest of our integrations team
to field client requests for customization of their deployments. This position
reports to our head integrations engineer.

We're growing quickly, so excellent organizational skills are a must. You'll
have the chance to really shape how we do integrations technically, as well as
helping to define the values and processes that guide our integrations
process.

Our integrations work is done principally in Python with a growing set of
components written in Go. Experience with software development is essential,
but immediate familiarity with those languages is not necessary. We use a
micro service architecture and care more about efficacy than dogma: if there's
a compelling reason to write something in Clojure, we'll do it.

Values that matter to us:

Independent: You take ownership of your own work, and thrive when given
creative freedom. You like to experiment with new concepts, and don't mind
making mistakes, so long as you learn from them.

Cooperative: You love helping teammates work towards the common goal. You know
that no one has all the answers, and are comfortable supporting teammates who
are outside of their domain and having them do the same for you.

Agile: Things move quickly when you're growing as quickly as we are. You're
able to adapt to new and interesting challenges that you face every day, even
when they're different from the ones you faced yesterday.

Applications are reviewed weekly. Applications submitted by approximately noon
on Fridays should receive a reply by the following Friday.

------
stephaniepicnic
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://picnichealth.com](https://picnichealth.com) | Can transfer existing
visas

PicnicHealth works with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their
medical records, empowering them to monitor and control their care via a
personal health timeline. Through partnerships with biopharma companies &
academic partners (including Roche/Genentech, Novartis, Verily), patients can
consent to share their anonymized data and power cutting-edge medical
research.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.com/picnichealth)

You can see all of our open roles here:
[https://grnh.se/3b566ba92](https://grnh.se/3b566ba92)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=480200600...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4802006002)

* Engineering Manager, Internal Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=468586900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4685869002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=429692900...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4296929002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Product Manager, Patient Product: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=437728800...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4377288002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Senior Data Engineer: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=465624300...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4656243002&gh_src=3b566ba92)

* Data Scientist/Quantitative Research: [https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=479455700...](https://team.picnichealth.com/careerdetails?gh_jid=4794557002)

Tech Stack: Our main web service is in Node.js, and most other services are in
Python (mostly machine learning services, using Keras, Tensorflow, etc). Our
frontend is React + Redux, database is PostgreSQL, and services run in a
Kubernetes cluster hosted on Google Cloud Platform (Google Kubernetes Engine).

Contact - Technical Recruiting Lead, Stephanie Iannello -
stephanie.iannello@picnichealth.com

------
pmgrecruiting
Senior Developer - REMOTE OR IN OFFICE (DFW, Austin, NYC)

PMG is searching for a Senior Developer to join our growing development team.
Our proprietary technology empowers some of the biggest brands in the world,
like Ralph Lauren, Gap, Old Navy, Sephora, Apple / Beats by Dre, and
OpenTable, giving our engineers and data scientists exposure to huge amounts
of business data. By working at PMG, you can steer the agency’s roadmap to
support expanding technical needs, experiment with data visualization and
usability, and work directly with clients to help them unlock the potential of
their first-and-third party customer data.

Apply at:
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4760194002](https://www.pmg.com/careers/engineering/#job/4760194002)

General Description: Lead technical architecture discussions and helping
create technical decisions Explain complex technical concepts to designers,
support, and other engineers Learn how to develop applications using
Behavioral and Test-driven Development (BDD / TDD) Help create internal
software for our account and performance teams Analyze client data to build
new insights and generating reporting dashboards Work with Account Services to
implement technical solutions to client problems Troubleshoot technical issues
with marketing campaigns and client sites Responsible and accountable for
changes in design and operations of system components Skills & Experience

3+ years related work experience Bachelor’s degree in Information Systems,
Computer Science, or equivalent work experience JavaScript, CSS, HTML5, React
or any frontend language Python, Node or any backend language Open to learning
new technologies in a short span of time Be creative, either with pixels or
numbers Understanding what modularized code is and the benefits of using it
Have a passion for creating software

ABOUT PMG: PMG is a global independent digital company that seeks to inspire
people and brands that anything is possible. Driven by shared success, PMG
uses strategy, creative, media, and insights to deliver against its mantra of
Digital Made for Humans™. Founded in Fort Worth, Texas and with offices in
Austin, Dallas, Los Angeles, New York, and London, PMG's work for brands like
Apple, Beats by Dre, Sephora, Old Navy, Google, Cirque du Soleil and OpenTable
runs across 50+ countries globally and has received top industry recognition
from Cannes Lions to Adweek Media Plan of the Year.

Ranked by Deloitte, Inc., and Entrepreneur as one of the fastest growing
companies in the nation, PMG has grown because of its commitment to continuous
improvement, business integrity, and cultivating dynamic relationships. That's
why the agency has retained 90% or more of its clients over several years, and
why Ad Age ranked PMG in its annual Best Places to Work list four years in a
row.

------
acconrad
Indigo Agriculture | Software Engineer, Front End (2-5 yrs exp) | Boston, MA |
Full-time | REMOTE PREFERRED | [https://www.indigoag.com/join-
us](https://www.indigoag.com/join-us)

================

I usually post this long thing about why we're a great company to work for and
I realized that nothing compared to mission and purpose. You can read our
accolades and I'll reference them below, but the truth is nothing matters more
than why we exist:

We're fighting climate change by building better apps for farmers and the
agricultural economy. Our farmers are able to produce better quality crops
with fewer resources and less land. For example, we piloted a program with
Anheiser-Busch and saved 2 BILLION gallons of water in the last year.

If I didn't believe this was one of the most important problems of our
generation to help future generations, I wouldn't put so much emphasis on
this. If you want a mission you can tell your grandchildren about in hopes of
creating a better environment for farmers (and really the whole world), we're
working on it right here, right now.

I'd love to hear from you and learn more about how you can work with us. Our
stack is JavaScript (React & Apollo front end, some Node on back end) and
Python (Flask for the back end).

For reference, we're a Unicorn company:

[https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-
indi...](https://www.builtinboston.com/2017/09/26/agtech-startup-indigo-
boston-tech-unicorn)

We work on the most under-hyped sector in startups today (agtech) 2 years in a
row:

[http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-
takes](http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2018/#trends-and-takes)

[https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/](https://stateofstartups2019.firstround.com/)

CNBC named us the Most Disruptive Company in the world, beating out Flexport,
Airbnb, and other companies you've seen here on HN. We're in the top 5 2 years
in a row:

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/16/indigo-agriculture-
disruptor-50.html)

And our big climate goal is to use regenerative agriculture to sequester 1
TRILLION tons of carbon from the atmosphere:

[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

~~~
mbgerring
Hi there, extremely interested in your company but not willing to move to
Boston. Are you considering remote employees? I'm in California with lots of
experience working East Coast hours.

------
mrnzc
Celonis ([https://www.celonis.com](https://www.celonis.com)) | Multiple Roles
| Munich (Germany), Madrid (Spain), New York, Raleigh, NC | Full time | ONSITE
(currently WFH) |

Celonis is the fast growing, profitable global leader in Process Mining
technology with a >2.5BN valuation.

Companies around the world, including Siemens, L’Oréal, Uber, Citi, Airbus,
and Vodafone, rely on Celonis technology to guide action and drive change,
turning business processes into extraordinary experiences and resulting in
millions of dollars saved.

MUNICH (Germany)

\- Senior Java Developer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166841/374423/1596476257/3)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166839/374423/1596476289/3)

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166840/374423/1596476305/3)

\- Platform Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166836/374423/1596476321/3)

\- Senior UI/UX Designer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166342/374423/1596476337/3)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166838/374423/1596476353/3)

\- Java Cloud Developer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168151/374423/1596476363/3)

\- Tech Lead Machine Learning:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/170920/374423/1596476389/3)

\- Product Manager Frictionless Finance:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172325/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172325/374423/1596476415/3)

\- C++ Engineer for Database Development:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166831/374423/1596476439/3)

New York City & Raleigh (NC)

\- Customer Support Team Lead:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172650/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172650/374423/1596476453/3)

\- Platform Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172141/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/172141/374423/1596476676/3)

\- Customer Support Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/166833/374423/1596476684/3)

MADRID (Spain)

\- Product Manager Real Time Data Integrations:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168427/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168427/374423/1596476556/3)

\- Senior Java Full Stack Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168579/374423/1596476582/3)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168578/374423/1596476...](https://celonis.talentry.com/share/job/168578/374423/1596476598/3)

------
alexholmes
Apple, Inc.

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri — Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week. Note that in addition to Cupertino, we are hiring in many
locations such as Seattle, Pittsburgh, Beijing, Cambridge MA and Cambridge UK
too.

If you’re passionate about Music, Productivity, or one of a variety of our
open positions, you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume to jimmyhaley@apple.com

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for engineers who
can help make sense of complex hardware and software systems, distilling
essential qualities, threat models, and vulnerabilities from volumes of
structured data. We are looking for backend engineers able to build scalable
services — ingesting, storing and querying complex graph-relational data from
diverse sources. We also have a role for full stack development, requiring
skills in designing usable, focused, data-driven interfaces, and experience
with integrating software and/or testing at scale. Requiring no specialized
security skills (though such skills are valued), these roles are a unique
opportunity to be part of the team that architects and delivers groundbreaking
security to more than a billion devices.

Apply online (1 ([https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200183852/senior-
securi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-us/details/200183852/senior-security-
infrastructure-architect)), 2 ([https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200183849/senior-securi...](https://jobs.apple.com/en-
us/details/200183849/senior-security-infrastructure-engineer\))) or send a
resume to dwooden@apple.com

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team — is responsible for
protecting Apple’s users and the services they rely on. We’re hiring for both
junior and senior roles and looking for software engineers who love building
large-scale distributed systems. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working
on distributed systems. Junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background plus proficiency in a statically typed language such
as Java, C++ or Scala. We’re also hiring tools & automation engineers to help
us develop the high-quality infrastructure that enables us to ship
applications quickly and with confidence. We're looking to hire in our
Cupertino, Austin and Vancouver offices.

If interested send your resume to fear-eng-hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in
the email subject.

------
mraza007
Anyone Hiring New Grads

------
xyst
Anybody know why most of the comments almost never post any salary information
for that job listing? I feel like this should be a requirement rather than
having to play this useless negotiation game.

~~~
Viliam1234
That's probably because the game is not useless... for one side.

If you find a guy who is good at doing his job, but has no idea about its
market value, and asks for half of what he could get, great! You just got a
50% discount. Imagine how hard he will work in order to get a 5% salary
raise... which will still be a 45% discount.

If that guy is already working for you (with the 50% discount) and you post a
new job listing for a similar position, with the offer of market salary, he
may find out. And he will not be happy.

Why don't you simply offer 50% of the market salary? Because you do not want
to limit your applicant pool; you need a certain amount of competent people,
and they are hard to find. For example, if you need three people, you may find
three that ask for 100%, 90%, and 50% of the market salary respectively, and
you can hire all three. If you offered 50%, you would have only found one. If
you offered 100%, you would not get the occassional discount.

Long interviews are usually more costly for the employee than for the
employer. The employee usually needs to prepare for the interview, travel to
the new place, and take the interview typically during working hours, which
probably means that he needs a day off. On the other hand, the employer does
the interview at his own place, during working hours, giving the same prepared
questions to everyone, so the only cost is literally the time during the
interview. So, if something costs 3 hours to me, but 3 days of vacation to
you, at the end I can offer you 10% less than I think you are worth, and there
is a chance you will take it to avoid having to do more interviews for 3 more
days of vacation each. (Telling you my offer beforehand would save you those 3
days, so you wouldn't be so pressed to accept it.)

Probably a few more reasons I forgot now.

~~~
jtsiskin
That’s interesting. Shows the importance of discussing salary openly which is
still pretty taboo in some regions. If this weren’t protected I have no doubt
companies would use ad targeting tech to show different rates to people

This almost suggests that companies should post a low offer initially, and
gradually raise it until they get enough competent hires (ignoring the extra
time this takes)

~~~
Viliam1234
The taboo of discussing salary is just a tool to keep the employees in the
dark, so that it's easier to negotiate with those who are less market savvy.

I have also heard the reasons why it is "also good for the employees". Like,
"what if you are more productive than your colleagues, and you get a higher
salary than them, then they would be jealous of you, and it would make the
workplace interaction awkward". Yeah, pull the other one! In real life, if you
do similar things, the differences in salaries are random, depending on
negotiating skills, and the market situation in the year each employee was
hired. And, of course, geographical location; the most important job skill is
to be born on the right side of the border.

> post a low offer initially, and gradually raise it

If you do this publicly, the people who accepted the initial offer will notice
they made a mistake, and will either ask for a raise or start doing interviews
with other companies.

------
inlytics
inlytics.io |React Software Engineer – Remote – Flexible Time – ESOP 0.1-2.5%

LinkedIn analytics tool for personal profiles. inlytics is the second tool
world-wide with this ability.

Our tool provides people with a comprehensive web dashboard that makes
analyzing content as easy as never before. We can visualize data LinkedIn
won't show its users.Our current userbase includes LinkedIn influencers,
recruiters, managers, sales/marketing people, and companies. Some of the top
names in the industry recognized our tool and are actively using it.

\---

Frameworks You Will Be Working With: \- React Library \- Bulma CSS framework
\- Google Cloud \- Our code is written in Typescript

Requirements: excellent English \- fluent in writing and speaking, Bonus if
you speak german. Experience in the start-up environment. Excellent React
skills. Perfect Culture Fit.

Responsibilities: \- You help to build parts of the (react) app. You won’t go
by the motto: „If you see something say something“ but rather fix it.

Our Offer: \- Upon the rise of our cash flow you will be granted priority to
get your first salary (before the Founders) also if you bring in extensive
experience and your Network, we love to talk about ESOP (employee stock
ownership plan).

\---

\--> Write to: tim@inlytics --> Read More:
[https://www.inlytics.io/jobs/react-
developer](https://www.inlytics.io/jobs/react-developer)

------
mahesh_sundaram
I applied a week ago but have not heard anything back yet

~~~
dang
Certainly companies should respond to job applicants, but please don't post
like this to Who Is Hiring threads. It breaks the rules at the top.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24045183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24045183).

------
breather
Why have onsite software roles?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24039308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24039308)
and marked it offtopic.

------
throwaway9e
I just want to inform everybody interested in applying that I applied more
than a month ago and only received "We will send you a response as soon as
possible."

If you look at the user history you can see that they've been posting the same
positions for many months, so good luck

~~~
dang
This comment breaks the rules at the top. Please don't do that.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038869).

~~~
jachee
Who's the target audience of this thread: the readers/applicants or the
posting companies?

If it's the former, _caveat applicant_ warnings should absolutely be on-topic.

If it's the latter, I can see why you cater to the suppression of useful
information.

------
bambam24
Python developer's, Account managers
[https://odoocloudhosting.com](https://odoocloudhosting.com)

------
sebastianconcpt
[https://www.unwoke.hr/](https://www.unwoke.hr/)

~~~
skuthus
The lack of people of color in the about page is all I needed to see.

